# Skype sur Mac...



## sylko (18 Octobre 2003)

Connaissez-vous Skype? 

C'est la nouvelle folie sur le web...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Versions Mac OS X, Linux, Palm OS, Pocket PC en développement.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2003)

C'est quoi le principe exactement? Ça a l'air tellement génial, mais au font, y a quoi de nouveau?


----------



## molgow (19 Octobre 2003)

Intéressant, même si mon G4 933 n'a pas d'entrée son! grrr.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu as vu où le développement pour Mac ?!


----------



## Alex666 (19 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le principe exactement? Ça a l'air tellement génial, mais au font, y a quoi de nouveau?



skype permet d'avoir les fonctions de base de msn, aim icq....
mais la ou skype fait fort c'est kil utilise le reseau p2p pour  faire passer l'audio donc vous discutez avec votre interlocuteur avec une qualité meilleur ke le telephone (kan tout va bien c'est important de le preciser)
skype est un logiciel developpé par la boite ki fait kazaa c'est pour cela kon en entend bcp parler...


----------



## molgow (19 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> l'audio donc vous discutez avec votre interlocuteur avec une qualité meilleur ke le telephone (kan tout va bien c'est important de le preciser)



Alors là je dois dire que je comprends pas...  tu es sûr de ce que tu avances?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Car je vois pas en quoi le débit du son qui va etre transmis par UNE seule personne à destination d'UN seul destinataire sera amélioré! Tout dépendra du débit internet montant de celui qui va parler.. Le type qui téléphonera via Skype avec un 56k.. je vois pas comment il pourra envoyer à un plus haut débit sa voix, même avec un système p2p..
Ce Skype ne serait-il pas tout simplement de la poudre aux yeux? un produit qui n'a rien d'extraordinaire mais qui est juste lancé sur la popularité du "p2p", "mot magique" pour la plupart des gens?


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (19 Octobre 2003)

Le P2P permet de répandre plus rapidement un fichier provenant d'une seule source à plusieurs destinataires (le meilleur exemple est bitTorrent), mais ça n'a à mon avis aucun intéret pour un streaming en temps réel... Surtout quand il n'y a qu'un destinataire...


----------



## CharlesX (27 Avril 2004)

Ca me rassure de lire ca.
Je commencais vraiment à me trouver larguer à pas comprendre ce qu'il y avait de genial à ce logiciel 

Tout le monde en parle mais je ne comprend pas l'avantage par rapport à un Ichat ou un Microsoft Messenger.

Dans tous les cas, c'est du Chat audio, non ?


----------



## Sir (27 Avril 2004)

Le chat audio de Skype est mieux que celui proposer par Ichat ?


----------



## Goulven (27 Avril 2004)

Il y aurait un avantage s'ils avaient des accords avec les acteurs de téléphonie classique et s'ils permettaient d'appeler des contacts sur une ligne téléphonique classique, à bas prix... Pour le moment, aucun intérêt par rapport à iChat je pense...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (27 Avril 2004)

ça fait longtemps que c'est sorti, non ?

En tout cas, c'est fait par des Suédois


----------



## sylko (3 Juillet 2004)

Ca serait autour du 22 juillet selon eux!


----------



## vm (3 Juillet 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Le chat audio de Skype est mieux que celui proposer par Ichat ?


largement mieux

c'est bien, donc on as une datte precise 22 juillet


----------



## vm (22 Juillet 2004)

pff...
le 22 et toujours rien


----------



## sylko (22 Juillet 2004)

Non, en effet, mais ça chauffe!  


http://forum.skype.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=4693


----------



## vm (22 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, en effet, mais ça chauffe!
> 
> 
> http://forum.skype.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=4693



le problème c'est que l'on as pas de date


----------



## sylko (15 Août 2004)

Je dispose d'une version beta, mais elle est très instable.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

L'interface est sympa je trouve.


----------



## arnaud.ll (19 Août 2004)

il est possible de télécharger la version beta de skype (0.5.0 pour info ils en sont à la 0.5.1) 

Je la teste ce soir surtout pour voir si on peut "conjuguer" le son skype et la video entre ichat et aim (le son passant assez mal par moment dans cette configuration)

l'installation de skype est très simple et en un clin d'oeil vous êtes prêts...

à ce soir pour plus d'infos


----------



## Spyro (21 Août 2004)

arnaud.ll a dit:
			
		

> il est possible de télécharger la version beta de skype (0.5.0 pour info ils en sont à la 0.5.1)


Oui mais z'où ? 
T'aurais pas un lien ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (23 Août 2004)

Ben j'ai la chance d'avoir Skype, et il marche super bien, mais pour le moment j'ai pu faire qu'un test avec une amie sous PC qui n'avait pas de micro, mais elle m'entendait bien, donc pour le moment c'est prometteur, bon demain il fera jour donc je pourrais tester un peu mieux avec du monde "équipé". Pour l'endroit ou le télécharger je le dis pas sous peine de me faire tapper sur les doigts par les modos


----------



## alarache62 (23 Août 2004)

as tu essayé d'appeler un téléphone classique?
Si je comprend bien, on dispose du micro du Mac intégré, on compose le numéro 03XXXXXXXX et on peut parler de préférence dan sle monde entier à des prix défiant toute concurence?    :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Août 2004)

Il me semble avoir que les opérateurs n'étaient pas très enchanté. L'utilisation de Skype est-elle légale ? Ou bien est-ce du piratage ? ou l'exploitation  d'un vide juridique et/ou commercial ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (23 Août 2004)

A mon avis les opérateurs ne sont pas très enchantés parce que l'utilisation de logiciel de voix sur IP fait de la concurrence à leurs offres tel+oueb


----------



## steinway (25 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais z'où ?
> T'aurais pas un lien ?


pas mieux, un lien svp...


----------



## Nikopol87 (25 Août 2004)

http://www.skype.com/ j'ai pas trouvé la page de la  beta...


----------



## imac03 (25 Août 2004)

Si tu Ok contacte moi par mail je te la joindrai en PJ.


----------



## steinway (28 Août 2004)

arnaud.ll a dit:
			
		

> il est possible de télécharger la version beta de skype (0.5.0 pour info ils en sont à la 0.5.1)



quelqu un a teste la version 0.5.1 ?


----------



## imac03 (28 Août 2004)

Qu'apporte la 0.5.1 par rapport a la 0.5.0 ?
Pour l'audio skype est vraiment bon.
Pas encore testé la video.


----------



## arnaud.ll (30 Août 2004)

Pardon tout le monde,

très occupé par mes obligations professionnelles et par la quete incensée de trouver une image de l'imac G5 j'ai un peu oublié ce post...

alors reprenons :

pour télécharger la beta skype il faut passer par le p2p (je l'ai eue via acqlite) c'est un peu normal vu les auteurs de skype...

la prise en main est très aisée mais il faut dire que, béta oblige, les fonctions sont limitées. Ou alors ils s'orientent vers un usage simplissime...

Car c'est avant tout celà qui m'a frappé dans skype c'est son usage d'une simplicité étonnante.

Je m'explique. Ici nul besoin de connaître l'adresse IP de son interlocuteur. Il suffit juste de s'inscrire sur le site de skype (pseudo, mot de passe et mail) et de connaître le pseudo de son interlocuteur favori.

une fois que celui ci a accepté votre demande vous le retrouvez inscrit permanent dans votre liste de contacts à la manière des msn et autres messengers...

S'il est en ligne un clic sur votre contact dans le répertoire (téléphonique ) et on décroche.. la sonnerie retentie et votre contact décroche...

Au niveau de la qualité mon impression est assez mitigée... 

là aussi il me faut m'expliquer.

Premier contact avec un ami pciste (s'il avait l'argent suffisant... soupirs) équipé d'un micro usb. Le son est clair, la voix passe très bien, peu d'écho malgré le son diffusé via hauts parleurs... bref que du bonheur. A mon sens il est encore un peu tôt pour parler d'une qualité supérieur à une conve via rtc (réseau téléphonique commuté) mais on sent que ça en prend le chemin.

Deuxième contact avec mon amie habitant à 900 km, pciste sur un vieux gateway (please ipapy fait nous un bel imac g5 que je l'a fasse switcher...) et là ça a été un peu galère... échos à foison et micro coupures... pourtant j'avais mis un casque pour éviter un embourbement de la communication à cause des boucles sans fin (larsens). Bref un peu galèred. Plusieurs explication à celà... Mon amie a un micro branché sur sa prise analogique et un pc tout mou... Une fois qu'elle a mis le casque et limité les retours intempestifs ça allait beaucoup mieux. Mais je dois dire que nous utilisons pour notre couple, le duo ichat av isight / aim 5.5 assez performant même si j'ai hélas des problèmes de sons de temps en temps...

Donc mon impression qui est forcément subjective est que skype est un logiciel qui doit encore gagner en stabilité (un kernel panic plus une coupure de comm en plein milieu, c'est une béta ne l'oubliez pas) et qui demande un matériel à niveau...

Ceci dit le résultat me paraît très encourageant ce qui me permet de conclure en disant que skype est pour moi sur une voie d'avenir... l'utilisation d'un système par paquet me faisait un peu peur au départ. Je m'attendais à un décalage de quelques secondes ce qui ralentit toujours le conversations mais non rien de celà... alors je me dis qu'ils ne sont pas idiots et que pour moi la voix sur ip doit être leur bac d'essai à eux avant de proposer une solution AV dans les années à venir...

Mais franchement, pour faire des économies de téléphones si on n'est pas sur freebox ou si on ne bénéficie pas d'un forfait téléphone illimité de certains opérateurs (évitez Tiscali je vous en supplie) skype sera une solution gratuite et effricace. Cependant n'oubliez pas non plus qu'à moins d'avoir un casque micro sans fil la conversation se fait face au Mac ou au PC ce qui réduit un peu le confort.

 Donc je finirai en disant ceci : " C'est bien continuez les gars"


----------



## macnaute (31 Août 2004)

SKYPE sur PC est très bien, et quand la communication est mauvaise il suffit de raccrocher et de rappeler... en général le tout est stabilisé.

Mais existe-t-il une versio pour Mac... fin juillet je ne l'avais pas vue sur leur site. Si oui, fonctionne-t-elle sur un vieux iMac 350 en Système 9.1 ?


----------



## steinway (31 Août 2004)

macnaute a dit:
			
		

> Mais existe-t-il une versio pour Mac... fin juillet je ne l'avais pas vue sur leur site. Si oui, fonctionne-t-elle sur un vieux iMac 350 en Système 9.1 ?


a priori non, les developpeurs de Skype n ont l air de s etre penches que sur la version mac os 10


----------



## molgow (31 Août 2004)

Et encore... 
La version de Skype qui est sortie aujourd'hui ne fonctionne qu'avec Panther (10.3).


----------



## steinway (31 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et encore...
> La version de Skype qui est sortie aujourd'hui ne fonctionne qu'avec Panther (10.3).


bon bah j ai bien fait de faire l evolution jaguar-panther le mois dernier...


----------



## steinway (31 Août 2004)

ca y est je viens de l installer et ca fonctionne pas mal !!!

de petites coupures mais c est tt a fait audible, ca devrait s ameliorer dans les prochaines versions. j espere que les developpeurs ne vont pas hesiter a mettre  a jour de maniere reguliere ce logiciel indispensable sur notre plateforme !!!


----------



## Pleinpopossum (2 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir,

  Hier vers 20h30 j'ai décidé de tester le skype enfin dispo pour mon mac. Voici quelques observations (toutes personnelles).

*Test de mac à mac :*

 Le son était correct, parfois haché mais correct. Il semblait relativement fidèle à ce qu'une oreille entend. Pourtant j'émettrais quelques réserves : en utilisant le micro/hp de mon powerbook et le micro/hp de l'imac du pote, celui ci avait un gros pb d'écho alors que moi peu. En utilisant un micro/casque ça ne s'est pas arrangé mais c'est normal c'est moi qui l'avais alors que c'était moi qui avais le moins de pb d'écho lol Bon toujours est-il que c'est utilisable. Pas encore génial mais utilisable.

 J'ai ensuite testé le son via ichat et si celui ci est plus sourd et moins naturel, il m'a parru néamoins plus corfortable à l'écoute. Affaire de gout et de "ligne" probablement.
*
  Test de mac à téléphone :
*
 Tellement exité par le bouzin que je me suis prix 10¤ de comm. 3 étapes. On choisi son pays, on choisi son mode de paiement, on choisi pour 10¤,20¤ ou plus de comm. On valide et entre tout de suite et 15 minutes plus tard on voit son crédit apparaitre dans skype lui même. Il semble donc être en relation constante avec son serveur.
 Première remarque, c'est bibit qui récupère le sous. Seconde remarque, lorsque l'on prend pour 10¤ de comm, on paie 11,50¤ à cause de la taxe appliquée au luxembourg (ils se la joue à l'ITMS avec les taxes ) Troisième remarque, je n'ai pas eu de chance car sur ma première tentative le serveur de paiement est tombé en rade. Je verifierai qu'il ne m'ait pas débité deux fois.


  Remarques quand à l'utilisation vers le tel :

 Dans tous les cas j'ai eu de gros problèmes à passer mes appels. Ca me rappelle quand j'avais onetel rtc illimité pour internet... Minimum 10 essais. Je ne sais pas si c'est parce que tous les macistes ont essayé en même temps ou si c'est à cause de la béta mais c'est assez décevant :-(

  Lorsque la comm est enfin établie puis terminée, on peut voir dans skype tout de suite le montant restant sur le "forfait".

 Pour la france il faut faire le 0033xxxxxxxxx ->xxxxxxxxxxx correspondant au numéro de tel à appeler sans le 0 ou le préfixe de votre opérateur préféré

*De mac à portable :

*Etrangement j'ai eu moins de difficultés à appeler mon portable que mon tel fixe. Je ne sais pas pourquoi. Le son était correct. Un peu plus sourd que lors d'un appel d'ordi à ordi. Pas de problème d'écho cette fois car mon répondeur n'était pas très bavard pendant mon test  Assez satisfait donc

*De mac à fixe 1 et 2 :
*
 Le son était plus clair que pour le portable. Je ne vois pas de correllation avec la ligne fixe et la clarté du son. Pe n'est ce qu'aléatoire. Réussir à appeler un fixe m'a été très très très difficile. Une fois réussi mes interlocuteurs (ma maman et mon meilleur pote) ont reconnu ma voix mais ont constaté quelque chose de différent. Comme si j'appelais de loin ou de l'étranger. Tous m'ont parlé d'un problème d'écho malgré mon micro casque. P-e devrais je régler la sensibilité du micro dans les préférences mac car skype ne propose rien de cela. 


*Conclusion :*

 Dans tous les cas, une fois la comm établie, un dialogue normal est fort possible. On est encore loin de la qualité d'une ligne classique mais je suis persuadé que tout cela va progresser. Voyant l'entousiasme des pcistes je me dis que la béta mac est p-e encore un peu faiblarde par rapport à la béta des autres plateformes. Ma grande déception vient de l'infinie difficulté à appeler une ligne fixe. Je pense néanmoins que ce problème n'est que passager.


_Utilisations possibles :_

  - un powerbook + hotspot ==> cabine téléphique mobile... ça peut dépanner en cas de mobile défaillant 
  - appeler de chez n'importe qui sans le taxer; surtout pratique quand vous allez chez des amis à l'étranger
 - faire plein de blagues en déformant sa voix (je suppose possible de placer des filtres entre la capture micro et la capture du son par skype).
  - quand on n'a pas envie de se lever pour aller prendre le tel, appeler sans bouger du bureau.
  ...


----------



## ficelle (2 Septembre 2004)

impossible de me connecter ce matin, ça tourne dans le vide sur la fenetre de log.
chez vous aussi ?


----------



## Apca (2 Septembre 2004)

Salut,


De mac a mac ou de mac a pc c'est gratuit ? C'est seulment si l'on téléphone sur un fixe ou sur un portable qu'il faut prendre du crédit ?


----------



## steinway (2 Septembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> 
> De mac a mac ou de mac a pc c'est gratuit ? C'est seulment si l'on téléphone sur un fixe ou sur un portable qu'il faut prendre du crédit ?


oui c est tout a fait ca


----------



## Apca (2 Septembre 2004)

Ahhh ben c'est bien alors, merci de t'a réponse


----------



## MrStone (2 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> impossible de me connecter ce matin, ça tourne dans le vide sur la fenetre de log.
> chez vous aussi ?



Non, chez moi c'est correc', j'ai ma liste de contacts, tout semble en ordre.


----------



## ficelle (2 Septembre 2004)

surement un probleme avec le routeur du taf, alors.
je re-test ce soir chez moi.


----------



## sharky (2 Septembre 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Il y aurait un avantage s'ils avaient des accords avec les acteurs de téléphonie classique et s'ils permettaient d'appeler des contacts sur une ligne téléphonique classique, à bas prix... Pour le moment, aucun intérêt par rapport à iChat je pense...




c'est exactement ce que Skype propose !


----------



## sharky (2 Septembre 2004)

vous avez un bon son lorsque vous appelez sur une ligne téléphonique ? mois c tout haché


----------



## steinway (4 Septembre 2004)

nouvelle version de skype 03/09/04


----------



## steinway (4 Septembre 2004)

je viens de l essayer, la qualite a nettement augmente par rapport a la version precedente !!!


----------



## Abzalon (6 Septembre 2004)

Mac à mac (ou PC) = gratuit. Qualité excellente (fais des tests en ADSL 512 vers Londres par exemple : super - meilleur que le telephone). Petite fonctionnalité interessante (par rapport à iChat par ex) : la sonnerie. Pour peu que tu aies tes hauts parleurs branchés, ca sonne comme un téléphone, donc meme si tu n'es pas face à on Mac,c'est OK.


----------



## Apca (6 Septembre 2004)

Explication en détail ICI  (OsXfacile)


----------



## sylko (10 Septembre 2004)

Voici un excellent tutorial sur Skype.

http://www.osxfacile.com/skype.html

Téléchargement de la version beta MacOS X 

>> http://www.skype.com/download_osx.html


----------



## sylko (13 Septembre 2004)

La version Beta 0.9.0.1 est dispo.

Beaucoup plus stable et plus rapide.

Toujours à la même adresse > http://www.skype.com/download_osx.html


----------



## sylko (14 Septembre 2004)

Personne ne l'utilise??? Pas de réactions!

Je ne peux pas croire que vous passez à côté d'une solution aussi géniale.

C'est la première vraie solution de téléphonie VoIP et rien.


----------



## steinway (14 Septembre 2004)

Skype beta 0.9.0.1. est dispo au telechargement :

http://www.skype.com/download_osx.html


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2004)

Je pensais que c'était gratuit... :hein: C'est pourtant ce que Skype met en avant...






puis...






 :mouais:


----------



## yoffy (14 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que c'était gratuit... :hein: C'est pourtant ce que Skype met en avant... :mouais:


Dit-on que:gratuit d'ordinateur à ordinateur(internet)mais d'ordinateur à téléphone la partie finale
jusqu'au téléphone est payante.


----------



## Nephou (14 Septembre 2004)

en fait, de skype à skype c'est gratuit

de skype à ligne fixe c'est payant. Il faut mettre un crédit sur son compte (mais ce n'est pas obligatoire)

Pour sylko : je m'en sers régulièrement et en suis très très content


----------



## steinway (14 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La version Beta 0.9.0.1 est dispo.
> 
> Beaucoup plus stable et plus rapide.
> 
> ...


----------



## steinway (14 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne l'utilise??? Pas de réactions!
> 
> Je ne peux pas croire que vous passez à côté d'une solution aussi géniale.
> 
> C'est la première vraie solution de téléphonie VoIP et rien.


si si  !!!

je l utilise tous les jours et ca marche tres bien !!! de Mac a Windows tres bonne reception du cote du mac. par contre le correspondant sur windows a du mal a saisir toute l conversation (le son se coupe). ca devrait s arranger dans les prochaines versions, on croise les doigts, c est vrai que c est totalement genial ce concept !!!


----------



## sylko (14 Septembre 2004)

La qualité est bluffante.

Une amie s'en sert pour converser avec sa mère, qui ne possède pas internet en Suède.

1,7 centimes d'euro par minute. Difficile de trouver moins cher.

En principe, une version sera disponible dans un mois sur Palm.

Parfait pour la sortie du Tungsten 5.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Dit-on que:gratuit d'ordinateur à ordinateur(internet)mais d'ordinateur à téléphone la partie finale
> jusqu'au téléphone est payante.



C'est surtout la partie ordi à téléphone qui est intéressante.  



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> (...) Il faut mettre un crédit sur son compte (mais ce n'est pas obligatoire)



Pas obligatoire? Alors gratuit ou pas?


----------



## sylko (14 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout la partie ordi à téléphone qui est intéressante.
> 
> 
> 
> Pas obligatoire? Alors gratuit ou pas?


Gratuit d'ordi à ordi.

Si tu veux appeler un téléphone fixe ou un portable, tu payes. Mais les tarifs sont interessants.

http://www.skype.com/skypeout/help.pricelist.html


----------



## Apca (14 Septembre 2004)

Cool ! Merci d'avoir prévenus cette mise à jour !


----------



## steinway (14 Septembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Cool ! Merci d'avoir prévenus cette mise à jour !



pas de probleme mais sylko l avait deja annonce hier (j l avais pô vu  :rose: )


----------



## golf (18 Septembre 2004)

Un sujet est ouvert ici...
Mais il n'a pas pour vocation à se substituer à celui-ci


----------



## sylko (24 Septembre 2004)

http://www.osxfacile.com/skype.html
 Une nouvelle version beta MacOS X est disponible.

>> http://www.skype.com/download_osx.html

Et toujours l'excellent tutorial sur Skype.

http://www.osxfacile.com/skype.html


----------



## mypomme (28 Septembre 2004)

c encore mieux que le téléphone, puis un pote a pris un credit de 25 euro il y a 3 semaines, il a appelé aux etats unis et en angleterre beaucoup car il a toute sa famille et il lui reste 20 euro c vraiment pas cher, cela dit d'ordi à ordi c 0 ¤ le seul problème est que c en anglais et j'espère que la version française arrivera bientôt


----------



## steinway (29 Septembre 2004)

la derniere version donne t elle de meilleures communications ?


----------



## steph_uk (30 Septembre 2004)

Je suis actuellement en stage en Angleterre, et j'utilise skype quotidiennement sur mon PC avec les enceintes et le micro de ma webcam (logitech 4000 pro).

C'est tout simplement genial. Je passe des heures au tel avec ma famille et amis en france, et mes autres potes de promo qui sont en stage en floride, au canada, en israel, partout!
Je trouve la qualitee bien meilleure que sur un telephone classique, l'effet d'echo est absent.
Donc je lance le soft, et hop, me voila en mains libres a converser avec mes amis. La distance ne deterriore en rien la qualitee.

Par contre, quand j'appelle sur des telephones fixes en payant des cacawettes, bien souvent la qualitee est mediocre, et ca des deux cotes. Mais de nombreux amis m'ont dis ne pas avoir de problemes de ce cote la.

Je n'ai pas encore teste la version mac, je viens juste de deballer mon PB 

Voila pour ce qui est de mon avis. Je recomande skype, bien evidement! \o/  \o/


----------



## sylko (30 Septembre 2004)

Bienvenue sur Mac.


----------



## steinway (5 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> la derniere version donne t elle de meilleures communications ?


 je me reponds moi meme  oui la version 0,10,1 est meilleure que les anciennes. on attend la suite et la version definitive !!!


----------



## fwedo (6 Octobre 2004)

la question du newbie (elle manquait je trouve dans ce thread de pros ! ) : le micro de mon PWbook G4 12 suffit ou je doit me racheter un casque/micro ???.
en gros, je peux utiliser skype sans rien à partir de mon pb ?


----------



## sharky (6 Octobre 2004)

oui tu peux mais franchement tu gagnes nettement en confort et qualité avec un micro casque


----------



## fwedo (6 Octobre 2004)

ok merci.
si par hasard certains veulent tester avec moi => un ti MP....


----------



## JediMac (6 Octobre 2004)

Dans le style test débile, faites vous 2 comptes skype, démarrez skype dans 2 sessions sur votre ordinateur et d'un compte appelez l'autre. Ça marche  ! Mais chez moi, le son étais pourri .


----------



## Bilbo (6 Octobre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Mais chez moi, le son étais pourri .


N'hésite surtout pas à poster la solution au problème quand tu l'auras trouvée.  

À+


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> la question du newbie (elle manquait je trouve dans ce thread de pros ! ) : le micro de mon PWbook G4 12 suffit ou je doit me racheter un casque/micro ???.
> en gros, je peux utiliser skype sans rien à partir de mon pb ?


  idem que sharky, incomparable quand tu mets un casque !!!


----------



## fwedo (7 Octobre 2004)

encore une question, est ce que le skype permet de taper du texte si le son est trop mauvais ( d'ordi à ordi, évidement)...
je sais que c'est facile à voir, mais je peux pas le tester....


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> encore une question, est ce que le skype permet de taper du texte si le son est trop mauvais ( d'ordi à ordi, évidement)...
> je sais que c'est facile à voir, mais je peux pas le tester....


 oui tt a fait, il y a une fonction chat


----------



## fwedo (7 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour tt les réponses et conseils !
Je vais de ce pas m'acheter un casque et tester ca alors !


----------



## JediMac (7 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> oui tt a fait, il y a une fonction chat


Que j'ai testé aussi, ainsi que celle d'envoyer un fichier à son correspondant ! :style:
Si skype ajoute la vidéo et rend plus joli son chat, les msn, ichat et aim ont du souci à se faire.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de tester Skype en vrai... C'est vrai que c'est bluffant ce truc.      :love: 

Je comprends maintenant l'enthousiasme débordant de Sylko...


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2004)

Depuis que je suis a l'etranger j'utilise beaucoup les cartes pré payées comme www.swiftcall.ie par exemple, le principe ? un numero de telephone qui corresponds a un central tel, puis un code perso et le tel du correspondant, en heures creuses, j'arrive a un taux de 3 centimes d'euros la minutes pour la france depuis l'UK ou l'irlande, ce que je trouvais déjà TRES bien :love:, mais l'appel de l'argent me fait essayer skype :rateau: (sylko ton tout premier post etait un é&clair de génie :love: )

petite curiosité skyp vérifie la correspondance entre l'ip et le pays, ayant une visa française et effectuant l'achat hors de notre chère patrie j'ai eu le droit a un petit message qui disait en substance :"votre adresse ip ne correspondant pas au pays de facturation, êtes vous sûr que cela soit bien la france ?"

maintenant qu'est ce que cela donne en qualité de mac a téléphone ? bah ça je vous le dit dans 1 heures, une fois que j'aurais téléphoné a ma petite femme 

_ps: petite question, cela fonctionne de mac a tel avec le 56k ?_


----------



## pixelemon (12 Octobre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> la question du newbie (elle manquait je trouve dans ce thread de pros ! ) : le micro de mon PWbook G4 12 suffit ou je doit me racheter un casque/micro ???.
> en gros, je peux utiliser skype sans rien à partir de mon pb ?



de chez moi sur un alubook tout roule génial, mon ordi est branché sur mon ampli donc le son sort de mes infinity :love: donc le son est incroyable, le concept confort est bluffant je ne bouge pas je décroche quand ça sonne, et je continue à bosser en même temps. je peux être à 4 ou 5 metres de l'ordi tout roule car mon micro est reglé haute sensibilité.

j'entends les bruits de fonds et les personnes éloignées chez mon correspondant qui a un ibook 14'

le seul problème reste la qualité d'emission vers les portables et vers les fixes (son attenué presque inaudible j'entends très bien mais mon interlocuteur n'entend rien)

vu la qualité et le nombre de mes amis déjà sur skype je l'ai adopté... MAJ à venir appréciées pour la téléphonie mobile et fixe


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> maintenant qu'est ce que cela donne en qualité de mac a téléphone ? bah ça je vous le dit dans 1 heures, une fois que j'aurais téléphoné a ma petite femme


  JE SUIS IMPRESSIONÉ PAR LA QUALITE DU SON, SYLKO TU ES UN DIEU VIVANT   

vraiment impresionnant, j'avoue que je suis bleuffé  :style: 

et le tarif comme expecté 4 min 46 = (4*60+46)/60*0,017 = 8 centimes d'euros :affraid:

:bebe: RIDICULE :bebe: allo france telecom ?   

bon maintenant il me faut finir ma carte ultra chère a 3 centimes d'euros la minute pfff


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

Arffff! Ca me plaît ça! Dieu vivant.  

En fait, je me suis rendu compte que si la communication, avec un fixe ou un portable, n'était pas bonne, il valait mieux raccrocher et retenter une autre fois.

Au prix où ça coûte, on va quand même pas trop faire la fine bouche. 

Mais nous sommes sur la bonne voix avec le VoIP. J'attends impatiemment qu'une version Palm sorte et surtout qu'un Palm WiFi débarque.

J'ai fait un test avec un PocketPC WiFi, c'était absolument génial. Mais je déteste les PocketPC.


----------



## fwedo (13 Octobre 2004)

par contre le truc qui craint pour l'instant c'est qu'on ne peux acheter que si l'on a une visa (ou un autre truc inconnu...) j'ai l'impression que mastercard, c'est masterinutile chez skype...


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> par contre le truc qui craint pour l'instant c'est qu'on ne peux acheter que si l'on a une visa (ou un autre truc inconnu...) j'ai l'impression que mastercard, c'est masterinutile chez skype...


 
Voici les cartes acceptées sur le site de Skype. Tu dois te tromper.  







 Visa credit card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eurocard/Mastercard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Diners credit card


----------



## fwedo (13 Octobre 2004)

ben ca alors ! j'ai essayé la semaine dernière et celle du milieu n'était pas là ! (ou je plane.....)
en tout cas merci Sylko, j'y retourne !!


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je me suis rendu compte que si la communication, avec un fixe ou un portable, n'était pas bonne, il valait mieux raccrocher et retenter une autre fois.


exact je connais le même "problème" avec les cartes pré-payées, il arrive que tu "accroche" mal la ligne   




			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> ps: petite question, cela fonctionne de mac a tel avec le 56k ?


il y a des gens dans la salle pour répondre a cette question siouplaît :love:?


----------



## fwedo (13 Octobre 2004)

de mac à PC  en 56 k ca va à peu près....ca coupe de temps en temps mais j'était étonné ! 
de mac à tel avec 56k....je sais pas....`
on lit un peu de tout sur les avis "d'ordinateur à fixe". pour les uns c'est le top, pour les autres ca marche pas génial...


----------



## frantz (14 Octobre 2004)

Salut, les gars !
Qqn connait la meilleure version pour os x 10.2.8 ??


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

frantz a dit:
			
		

> Salut, les gars !
> Qqn connait la meilleure version pour os x 10.2.8 ??


Je crains pour toi, que Panther soit indispensable. 


*Minimum System Requirements*

In order to use Skype for Mac OS X, your computer must meet the following minimum system requirements:


Macintosh computer with G3, G4 or G5 processor
Mac OS X v10.3 (Panther) or newer
128 MB RAM
20 MB free disk space on your hard drive
Microphone
Internet connection (either dial-up: minimum 33.6 Kbps, or any broadband: cable, DSL, etc.)


----------



## frantz (21 Octobre 2004)

Remarque, je commence à avoir l'habitude. Déjà, avec Apple, si tu n'es pas passé
 sur Panther, tu n'existes quasiment plus, alors... :hein:


----------



## fwedo (22 Octobre 2004)

je suis deja etonne que safari t autorise a te connecter.....


----------



## Woz Music (23 Octobre 2004)

J'aimerai essayé un peu skype avec quelqu'un qui a un mac donc si sa interesse moi c'est wozmusic


----------



## frantz (23 Octobre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> je suis deja etonne que safari t autorise a te connecter.....



 :rateau:


----------



## sylko (25 Octobre 2004)

La version 0.11.06 est disponible...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La version 0.11.06 est disponible...




Chouette, on peut enfin importer les contacts du carnet d'adresse.  Et on dispose désormais d'un clavier numérique, pratique lorsqu'on nous demande d'appuyer sur telle ou telle touche.


----------



## olof (25 Octobre 2004)

Par contre, ça marche toujours pas avec mon interface M-Audio Firewire 410. Snif...


----------



## cl97 (1 Novembre 2004)

justement pour les casques, vous conseillez quoi ? Ca va de 20 à 100 EUR, est-ce que la différence de prix se justfie vraimeent pour ce genre d'utilisation ?


----------



## Einbert (2 Novembre 2004)

Regarde à l'adresse suivante : http://www.logitech.ch/index.cfm/products/productlist/CH/FR,crid=101,ad=hmf

Certains casques sont même _Skype Certified_ 

++


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2004)

ici aussi http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=76266 :love:
(très utile le pavé numérique pour passer dèrriere un standard automatique)

skyp est révolutionnaire a plus d'un titre, exemple je suis a l'étranger, si je veux faire un numéro en 0800, cela ne passe pas, mais avec skype aucun problème :love:


----------



## fwedo (2 Novembre 2004)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> Regarde à l'adresse suivante : http://www.logitech.ch/index.cfm/products/productlist/CH/FR,crid=101,ad=hmf
> 
> Certains casques sont même _Skype Certified_
> 
> ++


j'ai meme vu que certains casque (à la fnac pour pas la citer) etaient vendu avec des minutes skype en cadeau....


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2004)

a 1.7 centimes la minutes le cadeau a intérêt a comporter au moins 100 minutes


----------



## fwedo (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est un casque à 15 euro + 120 minutes gratos...sympa je trouve...je vais ptete me laisser tenter moi....

je mets pas le lien car ca fait pub....mais bon, c'est facile à trouver...et pis y'a surement mieux.


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2004)

120*1.7 c = 2.04 euros sur 15 euros ce qui nous fait 14 % pas mal


----------



## malaussene (5 Novembre 2004)

j'ai acheté un micro-casque Altec lansing AHS 201. Le micro ne fonctionne pas sur le mac (entrée son d'un G4 MDD, qui marche par ailleurs). Quelqu'un a une idée ?
Merci !


----------



## sylko (22 Novembre 2004)

Pour les utilisateurs de SkypeOut, je viens de découvrir un plugin génial, pour composer un numéro de téléphone, depuis le carnet d'adresses.


----------



## sylerre (23 Novembre 2004)

malaussene a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté un micro-casque Altec lansing AHS 201. Le micro ne fonctionne pas sur le mac (entrée son d'un G4 MDD, qui marche par ailleurs). Quelqu'un a une idée ?
> Merci !


 J'ai aussi acheté un casque (et même un 2ème, je croyais que c'était le casque qui foirait).

Et le micro ne fonctionne pas non plus.

J'ai un G4 400 mhz

Quand je vais dans les préférence son, il ne capte rien.
Par contre, si je branche la prise écouteur dans le micro et que je parle dans l'écouteur le son arrive => ???

Mais bon je me vois mal bricoler mes 2 casques pour utiliser un écouteur comme entrée son 
En plus le son est dégueu

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

PS: J'ai eu accès à un ImacG5 et j'ai eu le même truc => je suis complètement largué


----------



## sharky (23 Novembre 2004)

je ne sais pas si ca peut résoudre ton problème, mais j'ai téléchargé le shareware SoundSource qui te permet de séclection dans ta barre de menu le périphérique pour le son entrant, sortant et celui du système. Essaie toujours cela. En plus c'est très pratique pour switcher d'une sortie à une autre, par ex si tu veux écouter de la musique sur une système externe


----------



## sharky (23 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour les utilisateurs de SkypeOut, je viens de découvrir un plugin génial, pour composer un numéro de téléphone, depuis le carnet d'adresses.



hello,

tu pourrais me dire ce qu'est skype out, j'ai pas très bien compris sur leur site ?

merci !


----------



## sylerre (23 Novembre 2004)

sharky a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si ca peut résoudre ton problème, mais j'ai téléchargé le shareware SoundSource qui te permet de séclection dans ta barre de menu le périphérique pour le son entrant, sortant et celui du système. Essaie toujours cela. En plus c'est très pratique pour switcher d'une sortie à une autre, par ex si tu veux écouter de la musique sur une système externe



C'est vrai qu'il est super pratique mais il ne règle pas mon problème. 
Apparemment il ne fait que modifier les réglages des préférences son directement depuis la barre des menus.
C'est vachement plus rapide mais ça ne permet toujours pas à mon ordi de capter quoi que ce soit de mon micro   

Une autre idée ?

Je crois que je vais me fendre d'un casque USB (là, je suppose que je n'aurais plus de problèmes).
Mais bonc'est quand même très bizarre (j'arrive pas à comprendre la différence entre un écouteur branché sur l'entrée micro et un micro. Pourtant avec l'écouteur ça fonctionne et pas avec un micro   
Le contraire, à la limite, je comprend, mais là


----------



## ibou (23 Novembre 2004)

sharky a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> tu pourrais me dire ce qu'est skype out, j'ai pas très bien compris sur leur site ?
> 
> merci !



Skype Out te permet de composer sur ton ordi un numéro pour appeler une "vraie" ligne de téléphone, fixe ou mobile. Et là, il faut avoir un crédit sur ton compte Skype pour que le prix de la communication soit débitée.


Pour ce qui est du micro, j'ai acheté un casque micro Plantronics 45 USB et ça marche très bien.
Je viens de télécharger le plugin SoundSource, et c'est génialement pratique.


----------



## naas (23 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour les utilisateurs de SkypeOut, je viens de découvrir un plugin génial, pour composer un numéro de téléphone, depuis le carnet d'adresses.


:king: excellent :king:

par contre il faut que je refasse certains vieux contacts sans ce code international ... :rose: 

pour info j'utilise skype out (pour moi c'est skype, je ne savais même pas que c'etait out  ) tous les jours et c'est des sacrées économies


----------



## sharky (23 Novembre 2004)

effectivement je ne savais pas qu'il y avait skype et skype out. Bref, c'est pour moi aussi un système que j'utilise quotidiennement au boulot. Je rebondis sur autre chose : savez vous si ce genre de casque bluetooth prévu pour tél portable a une chance de fonctionner sur un mac :

http://www.logitech.ch/index.cfm/products/details/CH/FR,CRID=2193,CONTENTID=7010


Merci !


----------



## thiga (23 Novembre 2004)

sharky a dit:
			
		

> effectivement je ne savais pas qu'il y avait skype et skype out. Bref, c'est pour moi aussi un système que j'utilise quotidiennement au boulot. Je rebondis sur autre chose : savez vous si ce genre de casque bluetooth prévu pour tél portable a une chance de fonctionner sur un mac :
> 
> http://www.logitech.ch/index.cfm/products/details/CH/FR,CRID=2193,CONTENTID=7010
> 
> ...


Salut à tous, pour les oreillettes Bluetooth, je ne sais pas si le modèle Logitech fonctionne mais j'ai 2 modèles de SonyEricsonn: HBH35 et HBH600, et ils sont parfaitement reconnus par le mac et ça marche très bien sous iChat par exemple. Je vais tester sur Skype mais a priori je vois pas pourquoi ça marcherait pas
A +


----------



## sylko (23 Novembre 2004)

sharky a dit:
			
		

> effectivement je ne savais pas qu'il y avait skype et skype out. Bref, c'est pour moi aussi un système que j'utilise quotidiennement au boulot. Je rebondis sur autre chose : savez vous si ce genre de casque bluetooth prévu pour tél portable a une chance de fonctionner sur un mac :
> 
> http://www.logitech.ch/index.cfm/products/details/CH/FR,CRID=2193,CONTENTID=7010
> 
> ...


La prochaine beta, disponible ces jours prochains, devrait offrir la compatibilité avec les casques bluetooth.


----------



## twiter (23 Novembre 2004)

sylerre a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il est super pratique mais il ne règle pas mon problème.
> Apparemment il ne fait que modifier les réglages des préférences son directement depuis la barre des menus.
> C'est vachement plus rapide mais ça ne permet toujours pas à mon ordi de capter quoi que ce soit de mon micro
> 
> ...



Je confirme, j'ai essayé plusieurs modèles jack sans succès. Sur mac il faut un micro usb ou alors un micro jack pré-amplifié. J'ai alors acheté le Casque-micro USB stéréo Logitech 20 et ça fonctionne parfaitement.
Et merci Skype pour toutes les économies que tu me fait réaliser


----------



## sylerre (23 Novembre 2004)

Ben j'ai aussi acheté un logitech 20 et ça fonctionne très bien. 
Skype me voià !!

Reste ma question de débutant : comment se fait-il que mon écouteur puisse servir de micro ?
Il n'est pas non plus pré-amplifié ?

Simple question de curiosité


----------



## CharlesX (23 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :king: excellent :king:
> 
> pour info j'utilise skype out (pour moi c'est skype, je ne savais même pas que c'etait out  ) tous les jours et c'est des sacrées économies



La qualité est ok pour toi en SkypeOut ?

Chez moi, après plusieurs essai, c'est inutilisable. J'entends très bien mon correspondant mais lui ne m'entend qu'après un décalage de 10 secondes.

Je suis sur un Titanium 667. Connexion ADSL à 64/384. Pas de casque. Dernière beta de Skype.


----------



## sylerre (23 Novembre 2004)

Ben voilà le résultat de mes tests :

- Mac à Mac pas mal du tout
- Mac à ligne fixe: Bof (la qualité est très moyenne et j'ai du essayer 3 fois. Les 2 premières j'avais ma communication, skype me décomptait mon fric. Juste un petit problème: ni moi, ni la personne que j'appelait n'entendais quelques chose 
- Mac à GSM : Ben là j'en suis à 3 essais et c'est encore pire :
---1er essais : Il n'à jamais trouvé mon correspondant
---2ème essais : Au bout de 2 minutes d'attentes (je n'exagère pas) l'autre décroche enfin mais je n'entend rien et lui non plus.
--- 3ème et 4ème essais ben à nouveau aucun son.

J'ai réessayé vers une ligne fixe et c'est à nouveau le bordel.

Franchement je ne suis pas convaincu (je suis même très déçu)  

Quoi qui se passe chez moi ?

D'autres ont eu ce problème ?

PS : Je suis Belge et j'ai donc appellé des numéros fixes et GSM Belges


----------



## naas (23 Novembre 2004)

CharlesX a dit:
			
		

> La qualité est ok pour toi en SkypeOut ?


la qualité est excellente très proche d'un tel normal, je suis basé en irlande et l'utilise pour des numeros en france, irlande, pays bas, sans problèmes sur des tel fixes
portables c'est trop cher  

adsl 512/128 eastbt emac et ... modem ethernet :love:



			
				CharlesX a dit:
			
		

> J'entends très bien mon correspondant mais lui ne m'entend qu'après un décalage de 10 secondes


quand c'est cela raccroche et rappele


----------



## macboy (25 Novembre 2004)

CharlesX a dit:
			
		

> Pas de casque. Dernière beta de Skype.


 un conseil utilise un casque, car le micro va retransmettre les sons émis par ton interlocuteur.
 ça fait boucle en gros, et en plus la qualité s'en ressent

 j'utilise un imac DV avec un micro intégré, un jour un de mes interlocuteurs m'a demandé de mettre un casque et depuis ça fonctionne mieux

 coincidence??? je ne sais pas..


----------



## TheraBylerm (30 Novembre 2004)

J'ai la dernière Beta de Skype et un casque Bluetooth HBH-35 Sony Ericsson...

Le casque BT est parfaitement reconnu par le mac : entrée et sortie son parfaite.

Cependant, ça ne marche pas avec Skype... c'est normal ? J'ai lu que le module BT n'était peut être pas encore intégré, et j'ai aussi lu que certain arrivaient à faire fonctionner leur casque BT avec Skype...

Quelqu'un a une idée ??


----------



## mistertitan (2 Décembre 2004)

est ce que quelqu'un a testé les casques NGS technology?


----------



## sylko (8 Décembre 2004)

La version 0.12.0.8 est disponible à l'instant 

Avant l'installation, je vous conseille de faire une recherche de l'ancien fichier de préférences >> skype.plist et de le poubelliser ensuite.


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2004)

go go go


----------



## sbultez (8 Décembre 2004)

avec un peu de chance il plantera moins...


----------



## steinway (8 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La version 0.12.0.8 est disponible à l'instant
> 
> Avant l'installation, je vous conseille de faire une recherche de l'ancien fichier de préférences >> skype.plist et de le poubelliser ensuite.


 c est parti pour la mise a jour !!!


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Décembre 2004)

Ben, c'est pô gagné...

Le BT n'est pas encore COMPLETEMENT supportée...

J'ai un HBH35. Dans le menu des préférences de Skype, je selectionne entrée et sortie par le casque BT... et puis rien.

Par contre, si je selectionne entrée BT et sortie HP interne du PowerBook, alors là, oui, le micro fonctionne et les enceintes aussi...

C'est quand même dingue que le staff de Skype n'est pas encore pensé à reviser leurs bidouilles...

Des idées ?


----------



## mistertitan (9 Décembre 2004)

j'ai posté mon pb sur le forum periphériques mais je pense que vous devez savoir résoudre ce petit désagrément.

vous pouvez aller le voir, puisque le double postage est plutot mal vu:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82857

merci


----------



## StoneGuad (21 Décembre 2004)

Salut a tous,
Je viens de me fendre de 10 euros d'achat de communication telephonique pour l'usage de skype ( com de mon Mac vers les telephones filaires.
Les numeros de mes correspondants sont a 10 chiffres et je suis en guadeloupe.
J'ai un echec a chaque fois que je compose un numero au format exemple 05 90 26 61 10.
Que doit on composer si le numero de son corespondant a l'annuaire est 05 90 26 61 10 ?
J'ai eu avec bonheur des com avec skype vers des Macs et vers des PC indifferemment.
Merci tropical a tous.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2004)

StoneGuad a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous,
> Je viens de me fendre de 10 euros d'achat de communication telephonique pour l'usage de skype ( com de mon Mac vers les telephones filaires.
> Les numeros de mes correspondants sont a 10 chiffres et je suis en guadeloupe.
> J'ai un echec a chaque fois que je compose un numero au format exemple 05 90 26 61 10.
> ...



Tu dois composer tes numéros au format international, soit +*XX* 5 90 26 61 10. Le XX représente l'indicatif international, il faut aller sur cette page pour le trouver. Tu dois aussi toujours retirer le 0 (avant le 5 dans ton cas) lorsque tu composes un numéro international.


----------



## macaddicted (21 Décembre 2004)

avec mon PowerBook G3 pismo, j'utilise habituellement des enceintes asservies, bien meilleur son  par contre pour skype, je branche des oreillettes sur la sortie casque de mes enceintes.... pas d'écho, son impec, le micro intégré de mon PB est plus que correct pour cet usage ( j'ai enfin trouvé un usage pour cet accessoire discret ) et aucun investissement, skype effricace à 100%


----------



## StoneGuad (21 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois composer tes numéros au format international, soit +*XX* 5 90 26 61 10. Le XX représente l'indicatif international, il faut aller sur cette page pour le trouver. Tu dois aussi toujours retirer le 0 (avant le 5 dans ton cas) lorsque tu composes un numéro international.



Merci beaucoup WebOliver ! Grace a cette info j'ai pu passer ma premiere com.
Par ailleurs ou peut on trouver le detail des tarifs des com passées vers des filaires quand on utilise Skype ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2004)

StoneGuad a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup WebOliver ! Grace a cette info j'ai pu passer ma premiere com.
> Par ailleurs ou peut on trouver le detail des tarifs des com passées vers des filaires quand on utilise Skype ?



Regarde peut-être sur cette page sur le site de Skype.


----------



## sylko (21 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Regarde peut-être sur cette page sur le site de Skype.


Contrairement, à ce qui est indiqué dans ces tarifs, j'ai constaté qu'un appel sur un Mobile Swisscom ne coûte que 3 centimes d'euros la minute.

Profitez de les niquer, avant que ces gros ploucs ne le découvrent.


----------



## StoneGuad (21 Décembre 2004)

Je viens d'effectuer mes premiers essais avec Skype et constate que je reçois le son avec une qualité étonnante, mais que mon interlocuteur sur Phone Filaire me reçois "entrecoupé" donc ingérable.
Mes essais ont eu lieu avec et sans casque. c'est idem.

Y a t-il un reglage ou q chose que je ne sais pas ?

Est ce que j'ai bien compris qu'une com vers la France , c'est 1,7 centime d'euro par minute ? quelque soit l'endroit d'ou on appelle ( meme si c'est de France a France ) ?


Encore Merci a WebOliver pour ses réponses qui m'ont fait avancer sur le sujet.


----------



## sylko (21 Décembre 2004)

Si la connection n'est pas très bonne, il est préférable de raccrocher et tenter un nouvel essai. Mais par expérience, la communication s'améliore au bout d'un certain temps.

Lorsque tu appelles en France, le tarif est le même, quel que soit le lieu d'où tu appelles. Que tu sois à Pointe-à-Pitre ou dans un bureau à Paris.


----------



## judikael (27 Décembre 2004)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> un conseil utilise un casque, car le micro va retransmettre les sons émis par ton interlocuteur.
> ça fait boucle en gros, et en plus la qualité s'en ressent
> 
> j'utilise un imac DV avec un micro intégré, un jour un de mes interlocuteurs m'a demandé de mettre un casque et depuis ça fonctionne mieux
> ...



Cher Macboy, toi qui me semble Bigmacintelligent pourrai-tu m'indiquer où je peux trouver Skype en Français ?  
A charge de revanche
Macamicalement


----------



## judikael (29 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Connaissez-vous Skype?
> 
> C'est la nouvelle folie sur le web...
> 
> ...



Bonjour Sylko,
Oui mais si Skype n'existe pas en français pour Mac os X, il est Nul.
Macamicalement


----------



## judikael (29 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> de chez moi sur un alubook tout roule génial, mon ordi est branché sur mon ampli donc le son sort de mes infinity :love: donc le son est incroyable, le concept confort est bluffant je ne bouge pas je décroche quand ça sonne, et je continue à bosser en même temps. je peux être à 4 ou 5 metres de l'ordi tout roule car mon micro est reglé haute sensibilité.
> 
> j'entends les bruits de fonds et les personnes éloignées chez mon correspondant qui a un ibook 14'
> 
> ...



Bonjour Pixelemon,
OUais ! mais si Skype n'est pas trouvable en français pour Mac osX, il est Nul pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas l'englais.
Macamicalement


----------



## canardo (29 Décembre 2004)

j'ai charge la derniere mise a jour hier. l'image ne monte pas : erreur 39... 
quelqu'un a eu ce probleme ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Décembre 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai charge la derniere mise a jour hier. l'image ne monte pas : erreur 39...
> quelqu'un a eu ce probleme ?


négatif


----------



## SuperTiti (29 Décembre 2004)

Re-download l'update pour voir !


----------



## canardo (30 Décembre 2004)

ben il viennet de sortir la 13.0.5 et la ca marche. en revanche faudrait que j'essaie avec mon oreille bluetooth voir si ca fonctionne bien.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2004)

On peut le télécharger tout simplement chez http://www.skype.com

L'intérêt de skype est plutôt pour les entreprises  .. en effet il permet moyennant finance (malheureusement mais mineure) de communiquer à partir d'un pc vers n'importe quel numero de telephone de portable ou fixe quelque soit l'endroit dans le monde où l'on se trouve à un prix très largement inférieur à celui du circuit habituel.

L'étape prochaine tant attendue de cette révolution sera de permettre de communiquer en sens inverse c-à-dire de son portable ou fixe vers un pc.

Les télephonistes auront du mal à contrer ce phénomène à moins de .... racheter Skype!!!

Amicalement
Joseph


----------



## me (6 Janvier 2005)

J'ai installé Skype chez moi et mon père en a fait de même. Je n'ai pas été impressionné par le résultat. C'est bien, mais je ne suis pas certain qu'il y ait une grande différence de qualité sonore par rapport à iChat. On est en tous cas très loin de la qualité du téléphone (contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire ici ou là).

Bémol: ni lui ni moi n'avions de casque ou micro (uniquement le micro intégré au mac). Je vais faire un test avec une oreillette bluetooth pour téléphone (si ça marche) et vous tiens au courant. Je n'ai pas non plus encore pu essayer une communication avec un téléphone classique... à suivre.


----------



## sharky (7 Janvier 2005)

je suis globalement satisfait de skype, mon seul probleme et que mon interlocuteur a toujours de l'echo, il s'entend parler. Y'a-t-il un moyen de corriger cela ? L'option dans les préférences ne change rien. J'utilise un casque bluetooth.

merci !


----------



## sylko (7 Janvier 2005)

sharky a dit:
			
		

> je suis globalement satisfait de skype, mon seul probleme et que mon interlocuteur a toujours de l'echo, il s'entend parler. Y'a-t-il un moyen de corriger cela ? L'option dans les préférences ne change rien. J'utilise un casque bluetooth.
> 
> merci !


Baisse le volume de sortie de tes hauts-parleurs. 

Une nouvelle version de Skype pour PC est disponible, depuis hier. 

Nous sommes toujours en version beta sur Mac, mais une version définitive devrait sortie dans quelques semaines.


----------



## me (8 Janvier 2005)

sharky a dit:
			
		

> je suis globalement satisfait de skype, mon seul probleme et que mon interlocuteur a toujours de l'echo, il s'entend parler. Y'a-t-il un moyen de corriger cela ? L'option dans les préférences ne change rien. J'utilise un casque bluetooth.
> 
> merci !



S'il s'entend parler, c'est plutôt chez lui qu'il y a un problème, non ? Plutôt que d'utiliser les hauts-parleurs du mac, il devrait régler le problème en branchant un casque classique de walkman dans la prise jack... à mon avis, il ne devrait plus entendre d'écho,


----------



## me (8 Janvier 2005)

Suite de mes tests sur Skype...

J'ai acheté 10 euros de communication (en fait 11,5 avec la TVA luxembourgeoise). Ma première communication à été un grand succès: j'ai tout de suite eu mon correspondant sur ligne téléphonique classique. Je l'entendais très bien.

Seul petit bémol, lui avait un tout petit peu de mal à m'entendre, mais:
- je n'avais ni casque ni micro (j'utilisais les hauts parleurs et micros intégrés à l'iMac G5),
- je ne sais pas où est caché le micro intégré dans l'iMac G5 (donc je ne peux pas parler juste en face... quelqu'un sait où il se cache ?).

Résumé: j'ai téléphoné depuis l'Angleterre en France pendant 7,5 minutes pour 0,14 centimes d'euros !!!


----------



## me (13 Janvier 2005)

Bon, j'ai essayé avec une oreillette bluetooth (Motorola): mes deux correspondants testeurs m'ont tous les deux dit que la voix était désagréables... ça marche donc mieux avec le micro interne de l'iMac. Si j'en trouve un pas cher, j'essayerai peut être plus tard avec un casque/micro filaire (comme ceux que l'on voit sur la tête de notre belle interlocutrice dans toutes les pubs pour de la VPC).

Sinon, j'ai également téléphoné sur un portable aux USA: Skype a cru que c'était une ligne fixe et j'ai pu profiter du taux réduit à 0,017 centimes d'euros la minute !!! J'ai par contre essayé sur mon portable anglais (à 500m de mon ordi)... et j'ai eu un tarif de 0,203 (ou quelque chose comme ça)... moins cool. En plus, je n'entendais pas grand chose sur mon portable.

Pour résumer, chez moi ça marche super entre deux ordi (vraiment !). C'est pas mal et très peu cher entre un ordi et un téléphone fixe (en tous cas, j'obtiens toujours la connexion du premier coup... par comme d'autres d'après ce que j'ai pu lire dans certains posts). C'est un peu plus cher (donc moins intéressant) et de faible qualité entre un ordi et un portable (mais ça peut venir de mon portable...).

Voilà, voilà... Et vous, où en êtes-vous de vos tests ? Quelques suggestions de casques ?


----------



## christphe (16 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour
Skype marche t'il correctement avec un modem 56K , pour les connections avec un téléphone fixe?
Une autre question: L'indicatif international de la France c'est quoi?
Car je suppose qu'il faut l'utiliser pour téléphoner en France , même si mon mac est basé en France.
Christophe


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2005)

pour le 56k je ne sais pa, l'indicatif pour la france c'est 33, 
par exemple pour le 04 42 43 44 45 il te faut donc faire 00 33 4 42 43 44 45


----------



## christphe (16 Janvier 2005)

J'ai testé, et ça marche parfaitement en 56K .
J'utilise un casque et le micro de l'imac G3 400Mhtz (OS 10.3.5)
Il faut juste parler a quelques cm du micro.(reglage entrée audio maximum) .Si l'on s'éloigne à 50cm ,le correspondant a un léger écho pas très agréable.
C'est sûrement plus pratique avec un micro externe.
merci pour l'indicatif Naas
Christophe


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2005)

christphe a dit:
			
		

> Si l'on s'éloigne à 50cm ,le correspondant a un léger écho pas très agréable.


va dans les preferences son, tu as une case a cocher echo cancelation


----------



## lalou (16 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de me faire la discussion en entier et je n'ai point lu aucun soupçon sur les éventuels logiciels espion dont serait truffé Skype (cf: le dernier SVM Mac n°168 janvier 2005).
J'ai moi aussi découvert ce génial logiciel et m'en sers essentiellement pour téléphoner à un pote au chili   Mais je dois dire...que c'est toujours un peu inquiétant (même si nous autres, macusers, sommes moins sujets aux spyware, parait-il!)
Un ami m'a conseillé d'utiliser LittleSnitch pour "fliquer" au plus près les demandes d'ouverture de port vers le net... Et c'est vrai qu'avec Skype, il y a plein d'applis qui essaient de se connecter "a l'insu de notre plein gré" !! 

 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

C'est bien Skype... tellement pas cher... qu'on en oublie le temps qui passe...  J'ai testé hier soir... Et beaucoup de secondes à pas cher, ça revient quand même assez cher...


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


je crois avori entendu parler de quelque chose dans ce goût la... j'avoue être curieux aussi, de ce que je sais, lors de l'installation tu "accepte" des trucs moyen genre instalaltion de logiciels tiers ou quelque chose dans ce gout la, a creuser donc


----------



## marlou (17 Janvier 2005)

quelqu'un peut-il donner son avis sur les micro casques (filaires ou BT) disponibles sur le marché et que vous avez testé (j'ai un pb 12" BT et un imac G3 500, il faudrait que ca marche sur les 2, est ce  possible avec un dongle BT sur l'imac par exemple?
merci et vive skype!


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2005)

marlou il y a un fil déjà ouvert qui discute de cela


----------



## TheraBylerm (17 Janvier 2005)

salut tous les Skypiens...  (pas skypiste, ça fait trop pciste)

est ce que vous pensez que Skype se comportera un jour comme un tel normal ? A savoir, répondeur, et numéro de tel sur lequel les non-skype pourront nous appeler de leur tel perso ?

Ce serait pas mal, non ? Un vrai tel, à moindre cout... héhé...


----------



## cl97 (17 Janvier 2005)

Le but de Skype est de remplacer le téléphone et certaines fonctionnalités (répondeur notamment) sont à l'étude...


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2005)

oui c'est en projet


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2005)

arrgh grillé par un rouge :affraid: grillé tout rouge


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> salut tous les Skypiens...  (pas skypiste, ça fait trop pciste)
> 
> est ce que vous pensez que Skype se comportera un jour comme un tel normal ? A savoir, répondeur, et numéro de tel sur lequel les non-skype pourront nous appeler de leur tel perso ?
> 
> Ce serait pas mal, non ? Un vrai tel, à moindre cout... héhé...


Si tu habites en France, tu peux aller voir Phone Systems, c'est aussi de la VoIP et on peut t'appeler sur un n° de tel français. Tu as un répondeur, tu reçois tes messages par email. Bon maintenant, quand est-ce que Skype aura une passerelle avec le monde VoIp SIP... c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## TheraBylerm (17 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Si tu habites en France, tu peux aller voir Phone Systems, c'est aussi de la VoIP et on peut t'appeler sur un n° de tel français. Tu as un répondeur, tu reçois tes messages par email. Bon maintenant, quand est-ce que Skype aura une passerelle avec le monde VoIp SIP... c'est une autre histoire...



Ah oui, c'est pas mal du tout, ça ! Cependant, les telephones n'ont pas l'air donné... 200euros, quand même !


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, c'est pas mal du tout, ça ! Cependant, les telephones n'ont pas l'air donné... 200euros, quand même !


Oui, mais tu as plusieurs solutions:

 - softphone (XLite par exemple)
 - SIP phone
 - téléphone analogique + adaptateur
 - téléphone ISDN + adaptateur


----------



## TheraBylerm (17 Janvier 2005)

2 questions :

Est ce que la version logiciel est compatible avec un micro/casque Bluetooth jumelé avec le dongle du PowerBook ?

Et est ce que ça marche vraiment bien ? Je veux dire : qualité du son, est ce que tous les appels aboutissent... etc...

Enfin, le telephone RJ-45, si le connecter à mon PowerBook est ce que ça marche ?


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que la version logiciel est compatible avec un micro/casque Bluetooth jumelé avec le dongle du PowerBook ?


Je pense... Je n'ai jamais essayé. Tu peux aller voir sur le site de Xten, tu trouveras peut-être une réponse...



			
				TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Et est ce que ça marche vraiment bien ? Je veux dire : qualité du son, est ce que tous les appels aboutissent... etc...


Là encore je ne sais pas. J'ai ouvert un compte gratuit chez eux sur lequel je ne peux que recevoir des appels sur un n° français, pas en passer vers des téléphones normaux. Tous les appels que j'ai reçu ont abouti. Lorsque je ne répondais pas, l'appel passait sur messagerie. Pour la qualité, elle a l'air ok, similaire à Skype. J'ai lu ici ou là qu'il fallait environ 30k de bande passante pour qu'un appel soir de bonne qualité en VoIP, ce qui est le cas avec toute connexion ADSL ou câble aujourd'hui...


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, le telephone RJ-45, si le connecter à mon PowerBook est ce que ça marche ?


Téléphone RJ-45?   C'est pas plutôt RJ-11?? C'est un téléphone analogique ou ISDN (numeris)?
Mais a priori non, tu as des adaptateurs téléphone/VoIP.


----------



## TheraBylerm (17 Janvier 2005)

RJ-11, pardon. Donc, il faut un adaptateur... bon, je vais essayer de comprendre le systeme. Est ce que l'adaptateur se branche sur l'ordinatuer ?


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> RJ-11, pardon. Donc, il faut un adaptateur... bon, je vais essayer de comprendre le systeme. Est ce que l'adaptateur se branche sur l'ordinatuer ?


Voilà le principe :


----------



## TheraBylerm (17 Janvier 2005)

Merci. Je vais me pencher la dessus, car ça m'a pas l'air mal... Je te tiens au courant.


----------



## sylko (17 Janvier 2005)

Pour info...

La version 0.14.0.4 de Skype est disponible depuis quelques minutes. Elle permet la conférence à plusieurs.

SkypeIn permettant d'appeler d'un téléphone vers un ordi, ne devrait pas tarder, non plus...


----------



## sylko (17 Janvier 2005)

Après l'installation de la nouvelle version, il est toujours conseillé d'effectuer une recherche du fichier de préférences et de le supprimer. Il se nomme: com.skype.skype.plist.

Pour tester votre connexion, composez echo123.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Janvier 2005)

ce programme est toujours aussi bien et devient de mieux en mieux


----------



## CD8 (18 Janvier 2005)

C'est bizarre, lors de l'avant-dernière màj de Skype sur MAc, j'avais cru comprendre que les smileys dans les IM étaient dispo mais je n'ai rien vu de tel ? Quelqu'un a une info ?
En tout cas, le mode conférence, ça c'est une bonne idée !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

Pour info, chez moi Skype me disait que j'avais la dernière version lorsque je contrôlais via le menu adéquat, j'ai dû la télécharger manuellement sur le site.


----------



## CD8 (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, chez moi Skype me disait que j'avais la dernière version lorsque je contrôlais via le menu adéquat, j'ai dû la télécharger manuellement sur le site.



Idem

Et les smileys ?


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

Et dans les préférences de Skype, il y a un onglet "Voicemail", not available, mais ça promet...


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Je vais me pencher la dessus, car ça m'a pas l'air mal... Je te tiens au courant.


 Ce thread concerne Skype, je te propose de continuer sur ce thread là


----------



## yret (18 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Après l'installation de la nouvelle version, il est toujours conseillé d'effectuer une recherche du fichier de préférences et de le supprimer. Il se nomme: com.skype.skype.plist.



Pour quelle raison ? D'ailleurs, faut-il supprimer tous ces fichiers com....plist ?


----------



## flo_69 (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour


Question la version sur pc de ma copine est en français celle du mac en angalis et la version et plus simplifié un peu comme msn.

comment fait on pour que skype se mette en route tou seul au demarage de mon ibook 

merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2005)

tu peux aller dans préférences>comptes>demarrage et tu ajoutes skype parmi les programmes qui se lancent automatiquement.
normalement, lors de la première utilisation de skype, il te propose de l'ajouter au demarrage, mais peut-être cela t'a échappé


----------



## flo_69 (20 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu peux aller dans préférences>comptes>demarrage et tu ajoutes skype parmi les programmes qui se lancent automatiquement.
> normalement, lors de la première utilisation de skype, il te propose de l'ajouter au demarrage, mais peut-être cela t'a échappé


 
ok tres bien merci je vais voir ça ce soir


----------



## GraphitosBrasil (21 Janvier 2005)

Salut à vous, je sais pas si pour vous c'est pareil, mais les photos des utilisateurs de Skype n'apparaissent pas dans l'onglet "Profile".
Est-ce que j'ai raté quelque chose, ou est-ce encore un "plus" de la version Mac?
Merci de m'eclairer !!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Janvier 2005)

GraphitosBrasil a dit:
			
		

> Salut à vous, je sais pas si pour vous c'est pareil, mais les photos des utilisateurs de Skype n'apparaissent pas dans l'onglet "Profile".
> Est-ce que j'ai raté quelque chose, ou est-ce encore un "plus" de la version Mac?
> Merci de m'eclairer !!



c'est etrange, tu ne vois donc aucune photo dans le "drawer?" :/ Les contacts sur lesquels tu clique t'ont-ils ajouté dans leur propre liste?


----------



## lalou (22 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si ce le sujet a été évoqué... Si oui, je l'ai loupé! Alors ne m'en veuillez pas Messieurs les modos  :rose: 

Voilà, je voudrais utiliser Skype en simultané avec Yahoo messenger pour faire du chat video avec un pote sur PC. ça me semble une bonne idée de conjuguer l'excellente qualité sonore de Skype avec la compatibilité webcam Mac/PC de Yahoo messenger.
Mais j'ai peur que mon G3 400 rame un peu... Que cela sature quelque part... Quelqu'un avec une petite config' a t-il déjà essayé ? 

En tout cas, merci pour ce long thread dédié à Skype.

PS: Au fait, j'ai remarqué que la dernière version (0.14.0.4) ne permettait pas d'acheter plus de 10 E de communication...


----------



## GraphitosBrasil (25 Janvier 2005)

Non j'ai quedalle, que ce soit dans les profiles, dans le "Draw"...
Bizarre, ou normal?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Janvier 2005)

GraphitosBrasil a dit:
			
		

> Non j'ai quedalle, que ce soit dans les profiles, dans le "Draw"...
> Bizarre, ou normal?



bizarre !


----------



## vantootvelve (26 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour

Je possede un Emac g4 733 mhz. J'ai téléchargé Skype, mais quand j'essaye de l'ouvrir, il quitte inopinement avant meme de demarrer.


Si quelqu'un veut bien m'aider...


----------



## sylko (27 Janvier 2005)

Es-tu bien sur Panther? Dès la version 10.3.


----------



## vantootvelve (27 Janvier 2005)

non je suis en 10.2.8


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2005)

vantootvelve a dit:
			
		

> non je suis en 10.2.8


il te faut panther 

j'en profite pour donner une petite astuce, si vous n'avez pas de casque et vous avez beaucoup d'echo, supprimer la sortie d'une des deux baffes (prefernces système, son) ou orientez les bafles vers uen autre direction que vous même
cela réduit fortement l'echo :king:


----------



## flo_69 (27 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il te faut panther
> 
> j'en profite pour donner une petite astuce, si vous n'avez pas de casque et vous avez beaucoup d'echo, supprimer la sortie d'une des deux baffes (prefernces système, son) ou orientez les bafles vers uen autre direction que vous même
> cela réduit fortement l'echo :king:



moi sur mon ibook ma copine se plein du retour de son son quand elle me parle, alors que elle avec son pc portable sans casque j'entends pas mon retour

du coup je suis obligé de porter un casque c'est pas pratique...

comment réduire le retour de l'autre avec un ibook??

merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2005)

primo dans les préférences, il te faut cocher dans les préférences son le "echo cancelation"
et puis comme je viens de l'écrire, bloquer une des deux "bafles" enfin haut parleurs


----------



## flo_69 (28 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> primo dans les préférences, il te faut cocher dans les préférences son le "echo cancelation"
> et puis comme je viens de l'écrire, bloquer une des deux "bafles" enfin haut parleurs


 
Bien oui mais sur un ibook il y a pas deux bafles  

je vais cocher dans les préferences 

meci


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2005)

j'ai pas d'ibook j'aime pas les chèvres 

bon pour être sérieux, les oreilles bluetooth, c'est toujours dans les 150 euros c'est ça


----------



## sylko (28 Janvier 2005)

La version 0.15.0.4 est disponible. Logiciel toujours en version beta, mais toujours aussi génial.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La version 0.15.0.4 est disponible. Logiciel toujours en version beta, mais toujours aussi génial.



N'oubliez pas de jeter les anciennes préférences de Skype avant...    :rateau:


----------



## me (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas de jeter les anciennes préférences de Skype avant...   :rateau:


 
Ca change quoi ? Moi, je n'ai pas jeté les anciennes préférences, et ça a l'air de très bien marcher pour autant.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

me a dit:
			
		

> Ca change quoi ? Moi, je n'ai pas jeté les anciennes préférences, et ça a l'air de très bien marcher pour autant.



Remonte le sujet, on en parle...  Non, ça change pas grand chose si ce n'est que c'est parfois préférable pour garantir un bon fonctionnement à l'application.


----------



## sylko (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas de jeter les anciennes préférences de Skype avant...   :rateau:


 
Tu me cherches là? :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu me cherches là? :hein:



 ...je suis déjà sorti.

Skype c'est bien.


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2005)

bon, comme me le conseil sylko dans la news du jour, je viens par ici... 

le petit plug pour adressbook ne fonctionne pas chez moi, mais de toute façon, ma reaction dans les news concernait plutot mon souhait de voir une gestion des adresses façon ichat.
à partir du moment ou le champ aim est renseigné, le contact apparait automatiquement dans ichat. 

et skypein, c'est prevu pour quand ?

à moins que ce soit deja fonctionnel et que j'ai raté un épisode   

j'utilise mon compte sur plusieurs machines, existe t'il un moyen d'avoir une synchro de mes contacts ?


----------



## doudou83 (29 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir à tous
SKYPE est vraiment remarquable mais chemin faisant ,  le nombre d' utilisateurs est grandisant et je constate que le soir la qualité d' écoute devient difficile . Les phrases sont hachées , je comprend un mot sur deux. Bref , galère !! Alors qu' en journée c' est vraiment cool !!  Ce problème est il dû au grand nombre d' utilisateurs ou à autre problème ???
Cordialement


----------



## sylko (1 Février 2005)

Skype était encore en version beta sur MacOS X. Désormais, la version définitive de ce fabuleux logiciel est disponible.

Skype 1.0


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Skype était encore en version beta sur MacOS X. Désormais, la version définitive de ce fabuleux logiciel est disponible.
> 
> Skype 1.0



c est parti pour le telechargement !!!


----------



## sylko (1 Février 2005)

Toujours rien dans les news de MacGé?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Février 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Toujours rien dans les news de MacGé?



J'ai pas vu la liste de bug fixé/nouveauté, tu sais ou elle est?


----------



## ficelle (1 Février 2005)

01.02.2005 Skype for Mac OS X 1.0.0.0


feature: Preferred audio devices remembered after unplug and plugging back

change: alert panel shown when trying to place a SkypeOut call without having enough credit

bugfix: displayname shown in call list also for SkypeOut contacts


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Toujours rien dans les news de MacGé?



Suffit de crier...


----------



## naas (1 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> 01.02.2005 Skype for Mac OS X 1.0.0.0
> 
> feature: Preferred audio devices remembered after unplug and plugging back
> change: alert panel shown when trying to place a SkypeOut call without having enough credit
> bugfix: displayname shown in call list also for SkypeOut contacts


comestique quoi  de toute façon ça fait déjà longtemps qu'elle est stable cette béta  :love:


----------



## netgui (1 Février 2005)

est-il possible de la faire fonctionner sur OS 10.2???

Question parallèle: la fonction chat parlé sur iChat est bloqué si on n'utilise pas de connexion Haut-débit?


----------



## sylko (1 Février 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> est-il possible de la faire fonctionner sur OS 10.2???


 
Non, tu dois avoir la version 10.3 minimum sur ton Mac.


----------



## olof (1 Février 2005)

Ben ça marche toujours pas avec mon interface M-Audio Firewire 410....


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Pourquoi mon état ne se met pas à jour automatiquement en "Away" ou "Not available"? Ca fait ça chez vous aussi?


----------



## metjo (14 Février 2005)

Avec dernière version de Skype, sur IMac G3, DV et :
interlocuteur Mac proche (Power Book), la connection existe (visuel et échange de messages possible) mais aucun son ne passe pendant un moment. Puis le son ?se déclenche?...
interlocuteur PC lointain , mêmes inconvénients et en plus son en retour important ( au bout de 3 à 4 secondes j?entends ce que j?ai dit sur mon Mac).
Connaissez-vous ce type de problème?


----------



## me (15 Février 2005)

metjo a dit:
			
		

> Avec dernière version de Skype, sur IMac G3, DV et :
> interlocuteur Mac proche (Power Book), la connection existe (visuel et échange de messages possible) mais aucun son ne passe pendant un moment. Puis le son ?se déclenche?...
> interlocuteur PC lointain , mêmes inconvénients et en plus son en retour important ( au bout de 3 à 4 secondes j?entends ce que j?ai dit sur mon Mac).
> Connaissez-vous ce type de problème?


 
Non, je ne connais pas ce type de problème.

As tu paramétré une entrée son ?

Pour l'écho, as-tu essayé l'"echo cancellation" (dans les prefs) chez toi et ton correspondant ? (chez moi, ça a supprimé l'écho).


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Février 2005)

Concernant l"écho, ton interlocuteur est-il en son sortant sur ses enceintes? Ceci expliquerait cela


----------



## metjo (15 Février 2005)

Excusez si je suis un peu long.
Skype version1.0.0.0 :
 essais réalisés sur ?echo123?, (?search for people? du menu Contact de Skype) : 
	en réception une Estonienne répond en anglais = très bon.
	Emissions :
	1 - avec micro interne = tondeuse à gazon = micro interne ?mort?
	2 - avec micro externe ?Apple spécial? sur entrée audio = correct mais lointain
	3 - avec IMic + micro externe Apple = corrcct mais faut parler fort
	4 - avec micro et casque USB (Plantronics) = plutôt bon.

En utilisation avec interlocuteur Mac (proche)
chez moi	réception hachée comme Itinéris dans le film Mission Cléopatre (Astérix et..)
		émission impossible avec (1), mais son en retour (je m?entends) dans les situations (2) , (3) et même (4). 
{ ?echo cancellation? est activée et l?interlocuteur utilise les haut parleurs interne de son Powwer Book}

chez Power Book : entend à peu près bien si 2, 3 ou 4. pas ?d?écho?

En utilisation avec interlocuteur PC (lointain)
chez moi	réception plutôt correcte
		émission : son en retour (je m?entends) dans les situations (2) , (3) et (4). 

chez Compac : entend bien si 2, 3 ou 4. pas ?d?écho?.

Entre Power Book et Compac liaison parfois difficile et obligation d?alterner comme en radio ? je parle et l?autre se tait et - bien reçu, à vous...?	
	Mais dans tous les cas, interruption totale de son; la liaison semble continuer puisque le chrono continue de tourner et que seul ?hang up? peut nous sortir de là. 
	Merci et amicalement


----------



## *marie* (18 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un imac G4 1 Ghz et vient de découvrir Skype avec un utilisateur pc.
C'est vraiment génial sauf que lui ne m'entend pas. D'après vos post, apparemment je ne suis pas équpée de micro.
Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller quant à l'achat d'un micro?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## daffyb (18 Février 2005)

iChat n'arrive pas à passer mon routeur. Skype oui ! Vive Skype !
A quand la video ? :love:


----------



## endavent (18 Février 2005)

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé avec un IMAC G5 ? 

C'est bizarre, j'ai reçu un appel d'Australie et tout passait sans problème : qualité de son irréprochable, pas d'écho, volume sonore suffisant.

Depuis, je suis parti en déplacement et j'appelle mon épouse depuis un PC (en ADSL 128k) et là impossible d'avoir une conversation normale : larsen, réverbération (écho s'amplifiant de plus en plus), etc... 

J'ai acheté un cmicro casque Plantronics sur le PC : il n'y a plus l'effet de larsen, en revanche j'entends tout ce que je dis au bout d'une seconde ....

En revanche mon épouse m'entends bien, et je l'entends très bien aussi.

J'en déduis que le micro du G5 est placé trop près des enceintes, et qu'il faudra probablement que j'utilise un micro caque sur l'Imac. Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi mes premières conversations étaient parfaites sans ???


----------



## me (18 Février 2005)

J'ai testé sur iMac G5 et ça marche très bien chez moi (communication avec un autre mac). As-tu bien coché l'"écho cancellation" ?


----------



## endavent (18 Février 2005)

Je ne me souviens pas .... et je suis à 600 kms de chez moi, sur un PC !

Mais je regarde dès que je rentre ....

Dans tous les cas, je n'ai rien fait de plus ou de moins que lors de ma conversation en Australie depuis chez moi, où ça passait sans problèmes ....


----------



## endavent (20 Février 2005)

Bon, je suis revenu chez moi : effectivement Echo cancellation n'était pas coché, c'est fait maintenant.

En revanche, grosse surprise : le micro du casque Plantronics Audio 20 ne fonctionne pas lorsque je le branche sur la prise Line In ! Je viens de chercher dans le forum et ce souci a déjà été évoqué sur des Mac différents ou plus anciens....

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont essayé un micro en prise jack sur l'entrée Line In sur le G5 ? Apple m'avait certifié que cela fonctionnait, comme le vendeur de la Fnac (mais lui je lui faisais moins confiance ;-) ) ?


----------



## Nidhal (21 Février 2005)

Skype c trop bien sa fai un moment que je l ai c pour telphone au ami connecter decu.Dommage que c que en anglais


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Février 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Skype c trop bien sa fai un moment que je l ai c pour telphone au ami connecter decu.Dommage que c que en anglais



quelqu'un a compris?


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a compris?



Oui, je crains d'avoir, une fois de plus, bien compris. Les ravages du "160 caractères maximum" de 1994 à 2004, soit une décennie de péril linguistique et de dérapages peu académiques.

c relou koa


----------



## Inor (23 Février 2005)

La version 1.0.07 de Skype est téléchargeable, avec la mise à jour automatique.
Les émoticons sont arrivés.
A suivre.


----------



## ficelle (24 Février 2005)

je ne vois nul part des infos sur la fonction voicemail (inactive) présente dans les préférences...
une idée ?


----------



## naas (24 Février 2005)

un truc du style repondeur automatique, avec une annonce à enregister 

_je viens de faire un tour sur le forum de skype dédié à macosx
c'est pour skype in, donc pas encore en service
http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=16838
remarque on est pas les seuls à se le demander _


----------



## Einbert (24 Février 2005)

Je suis quand même un peu déçu que cette MAJ n'apporte pas encore la possibilité de chatter à plusieurs, alors que la version pour Windows ET Linux le supporte  . Bon, ben je vais attendre patiemment la prochaine MAJ...

++


----------



## naas (24 Février 2005)

:bebe: et conference call c'est quoi :bebe:


----------



## ficelle (24 Février 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :bebe: et conference call c'est quoi :bebe:



c'est pour parler à plusieurs, et ça marche très bien


----------



## Einbert (24 Février 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :bebe: et conference call c'est quoi :bebe:



Pour moi il y a en effet une énomre différence entre le fait de pouvoir parler à plusieurs (donc  le conference call qui fonctionne très bien pour l'avoir déjà essayé) et le fait de pouvoir chater à plusieurs  .


----------



## ficelle (24 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour parler à plusieurs, et ça marche très bien




arf, j'avais pas lu au dessus !   

je croyais que tu posais une question    :rose:


----------



## naas (24 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> arf, j'avais pas lu au dessus !
> 
> je croyais que tu posais une question    :rose:


t'inquiète j'ai pas bien lu la question aussi :modo:

_(quoique to chat c'est discuter à batons rompus en anglais)_


----------



## Einbert (24 Février 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> _(quoique to chat c'est discuter à batons rompus en anglais)_



Qui a dit que chater ce n'est pas discuter  . Aujourd'hui, il faut faire la différence entre une discussion écrite et orale   ... Bon, hem, on s'éloigne un peu du sujet là   

++


----------



## Nico64 (28 Février 2005)

Moi aussi ca y est, je l'ai installé, ca marche super, un seul contaact pour l'instant mais j'espère que ma liste va augmenter très vite!


----------



## endavent (28 Février 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois nul part des infos sur la fonction voicemail (inactive) présente dans les préférences...
> une idée ?



Voicemail, il faut être pistonné pour l'avoir 

Enfin on dit plutôt "parrainé" pour le tester, car une personne qui est désigné par Skype comme bêta testeur peut envoyer un lien de téléchargement vers une autre personne, c'est comme ça que je l'ai eu. C'est une fonction qui ne dépend pas de la version, qui est gratuit un mois (bientôt payant ?) et qui fonctionne comme un répondeur ordinaire en votre absence.

C'est pas mal du tout, mais on peut aussi laisser un message écrit à la personne absente, si vous n'avez pas voicemail


----------



## Nico64 (3 Mars 2005)

Hi

J'ai quand meme une petite remarque : J'ai in ImacG5 et mes contacts m'entendent très faiblement. Est ce normal?
Sinon y en a t-il qui ont essayer avec l' Isight?
Qu'est ce qu'il vaut? J'ai vu sur le site qu'il va être revu qu'en est-il exactement?

Merci de m'éclairer de vos lanternes!


----------



## ficelle (3 Mars 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Enfin on dit plutôt "parrainé" pour le tester, car une personne qui est désigné par Skype comme bêta testeur peut envoyer un lien de téléchargement vers une autre personne, c'est comme ça que je l'ai eu. C'est une fonction qui ne dépend pas de la version, qui est gratuit un mois (bientôt payant ?) et qui fonctionne comme un répondeur ordinaire en votre absence.



merci


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2005)

des fois skypeout (donc telephone depuis le mac vers un telephone fixe ou mobile) c'est plus cher que ... http://www.telerabais.com/tarifs.php à noter qu'au royaume uni c'est http://www.telestunt.co.uk/ (et .ie pour l'irlande)


----------



## me (4 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> des fois skypeout (donc telephone depuis le mac vers un telephone fixe ou mobile) c'est plus cher que ... http://www.telerabais.com/tarifs.php à noter qu'au royaume uni c'est http://www.telestunt.co.uk/ (et .ie pour l'irlande)


 
Effectivement... (et le son devrait être meilleur avec le téléphone qu'avec le micro interne de l'iMac...). Merci.


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> des fois skypeout (donc telephone depuis le mac vers un telephone fixe ou mobile) c'est plus cher que ... http://www.telerabais.com/tarifs.php à noter qu'au royaume uni c'est http://www.telestunt.co.uk/ (et .ie pour l'irlande)


et pour l'Allemagne :
http://www.billiger-telefonieren.de/


----------



## zemzem (6 Mars 2005)

:rose: désolé si la question a déja été posée (pas trouvé) Voilà, j'utilise Skype régulièrement depuis la suisse en ADSL, en ce moment je suis en Ardèche (modem interne 56k) lorsque je téléphone sur une ligne fixe ou un portable, la communication est sauvagement coupée après 15 à 20 secondes de comunication claire et net (la comunication) y a t'il un règlage qui m'échappe ?
qu'en est'il pour vous, les sans ADSL ?


----------



## Anamir (7 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Ceci est mon premier message.
C'est un appel au secours. Voici.
J'ai téléchargé SKYPE la semaine dernière. Pas de problème. Le son super et tout.

Je suis revenu le chercher hier. Pas moyen de le trouver sur mon Mac. Mis à part des dossiers, quand j'ai pointé sur l'icône , l'application ne répond pas. On dirait qu'il a était désinstallé.

Je précise qu'entre temps, j'ai fait des mises à jour sur mon mac.

Je suis allé sur le site pour le télécharger. Tout se passe bien jusqu'au moment où je double clic pour l'installation et là, j'ai un message du genre "Erreur dans le montage 536870208". J'ai essayé plusieurs fois. Grosse grosse deception.

Je ne comprends pas :

- est-ce la version SKYPE MAC qui n'est pas au point?
- est-ce mon mac qui déjante dans l'installation?
- est-ce les mises à jour qui ont fait disparaître mon skype??

Je vous remercie d'éclairer ma lanterne car j'ai grandement besoin de SKYPE pour des raisons familiales..( appels à la familia résidant à l'étranger, pas envie de revenir à France Télécoms)


----------



## madlen (7 Mars 2005)

Trop chouette skype!!! :love:

Ma copine est en Angleterre alors c'est bien pratique 
;-) Elle depuis son iBook et moi depuis mon PM G4. 
Aujourd'hui, j'ai acheté un bon casque Logitech USB 
Headset 30 le son est trop bon  Et y marche 
bien avec le Mac...

voilà je suis heureux


----------



## Anamir (9 Mars 2005)

Anamir a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ceci est mon premier message.
> C'est un appel au secours. Voici.
> ...


 

Ouf!! ça y est j'ai trouvé la source du souci.
Ce n'est pas SKYPE, c'est un problème que mon Macou a avec les ".dmg"
Grâce à une discussion dans le salon d'à côté ( MAC OS), j'ai trouvé la solution.

Merci pour eux et merci pour vous.

Sinon SKYPE, c'est top.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## me (9 Mars 2005)

Anamir a dit:
			
		

> Ouf!! ça y est j'ai trouvé la source du souci.
> Ce n'est pas SKYPE, c'est un problème que mon Macou a avec les ".dmg"
> Grâce à une discussion dans le salon d'à côté ( MAC OS), j'ai trouvé la solution.
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour,

Quand tu as "monté" le .dmg sur ton bureau, il faut déplacer l'application Skype qui s'y trouve sur le disque dur (par exemple dans le dossier application) plutôt que de la lancer directement depuis le disque "monté". La prochaine fois, il suffit de lancer Skype depuis le dossier application (tu peux également mettre un raccourci dans le doc)... sinon, il faudrait que tu réinstalles à chaque fois... alors que ce n'est pas nécessaire (je sais un peu de quoi je parle parce que mon père qui débute faisait exactement cela...).


----------



## El Juli (10 Mars 2005)

Hello !
Je découvre Skype, sympa comme idée...
Juste une question : y'a t'il un moyen d'enregistrer les conversations sur son DD ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2005)

El Juli a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> Je découvre Skype, sympa comme idée...
> Juste une question : y'a t'il un moyen d'enregistrer les conversations sur son DD ?



Mise sur écoute à l'insu du plein gré? :hein:   C'est légal ça? Tu peux essayer avec Audio Hijack.


----------



## El Juli (10 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mise sur écoute à l'insu du plein gré? :hein:   C'est légal ça? Tu peux essayer avec Audio Hijack.



Nooooon mais en fait je comptais pas vraiment le faire, quelle idée... Juste pour savoir, au cas où...
Oui effectivement, je pensais essayer avec Audio Hijack...
Merci WebOliver.


----------



## El Juli (10 Mars 2005)

No problemo ça marche très bien, enfin ça marcherait très bien si je le faisais, ce qui ne sera évidemment pas le cas hummmmm...
La prochaine fois, penser à mettre en oeuvre ses idées avant de poster...


----------



## ygarance (17 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un IMAC 266 en MAC OS X 10.3 et je n'arrive pas à ouvrir skype !! Dès que j'ouvre l'application, ça me met " l'application a quitté inopinément...". J'ai pourtant essayé de le télécharger plusieurs fois et de le réinstaller, sans succès...Je désespère...help me !!

Merci


----------



## Inor (29 Mars 2005)

Une mise à jour de Skype, pour Mac, vient de sortir :

http://www.skype.com/products/skype/macosx/


----------



## vincmyl (29 Mars 2005)

Je viens de l'installer et ca marche impecc


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2005)

j'ai un bug de rafraichissement sur la page principale, en fond j'ai soit le fond d'écran soit la fenêtre active précedente 
si quelqun à la version beta precedente, je prends volontier 

merci


----------



## vincmyl (29 Mars 2005)

Je ne peux répondre a ta question par contre je n'ai plus le pb pour mo logger automatiquement


----------



## lito (30 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un bug de rafraichissement sur la page principale, en fond j'ai soit le fond d'écran soit la fenêtre active précedente
> si quelqun à la version beta precedente, je prends volontier
> 
> merci



J'ai eu le même pb. Retour à la v..7 et tout marche nickel.
J'ai encore lv..7.
a+


----------



## naas (30 Mars 2005)

yes 
je viens de te donner mon adresse email, si tu peux me l'envoyer :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

j'ai skype ... pourquoi demarre t il a chaque fois que j'ouvre mon ibook??? pourtant il n'est pas coché dans mes préférences démarrage...


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai skype ... pourquoi demarre t il a chaque fois que j'ouvre mon ibook??? pourtant il n'est pas coché dans mes préférences démarrage...


dans les préférences de skype décoche la case "*launch skype when i log in macosx*"


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

merci!!


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

un autre fournisseur de telephonie pas cher http://www.stylecall.com/


----------



## pixelemon (4 Avril 2005)

tous les jours je suis bluffé par Skype... bravo.


----------



## erual (4 Avril 2005)

*


-------------------- 
back to primitives

C qui ?


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2005)

erual a dit:
			
		

> *back to primitives C qui ?


soufly , mené par l'ancien chanteur de sepultura :love: (ps: *c'est* et non pas *C*  )

pour en revenir à skype personne d'autre n'a le bug de rafraîchissement de la fenêtre ?


----------



## roro (5 Avril 2005)

j'ai installé la 1.0.0.18 sur mon PB et sur celui de mon père. On est tous les 2 sur Alu 15 et 17 (micro & hp intégrés) avec Mac OS 10.3.8, ADSL wanadoo 512 et 1024, routeurs WIFI...

Le son est CATASTROPHIQUE, on s'entend à peine et surtout c'est plein de bruits parasites qui rendent l'écoute insupportable et inutilisable.
J'ai coché des 2 côtés "gain..." et "echo" dans les préfs audio de skype et ça ne change rien.

Enfin j'ai vérifié la qualité des microphones intégrés en enregistrant un son via le micro en local et la qualité est bonne sur nos 2 alus.

Une explication, une idée ??
j'en ai ras le bol de ces machins qui marchent de façon aléatoire. Entre skype qui fonctionnait habituellement bien avec mes précédentes versions avec mes contacts sur PC (pas pu essayer avec eux la dernière) et iChat AV qui fonctionne selon l'équipement (fonctionne pas entre mon père et moi, mais fonctionne entre mon père et ma soeur et ma soeur et moi... n'importe quoi), ça me gave sérieusement ces trucs là et ça n'est pas grand public.


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2005)

roh la la roro tu es tout rouge  
en cherchant sur le net tu devrais trouver une version antérieure

par exemple bon là, c'est un extreme tellement elle est vielle 
essaie ensuite de te mettre en mono des fois cela arrange les choses 
maintenant tu peux peut être tester en direct sans le wifi


----------



## roro (5 Avril 2005)

merci naas. Je viens de DL la version 0.8. Je crois d'ailleurs que c'était avec celle-ci que ça fonctionnait. Je referai un essai.
Passer en mono à quel niveau ?
remarque : quand je choisis "built in audio internal speakers", et que je referme ensuite les préfs, il remet tjs par défaut "built in audio headphones". Ca vous fait pareil ?
j'insiste sur le fait que la communication est totalement pourrie et inaudible. En gros, ça fait les memes types de bruit qu'un modem RTC qui tente de se connecter...

Enfin se passer du wifi, c'est inenvisageable. Je ne vais pas ressortir des câbles et tout juste pour faire fonctionner un soft qui devrait fonctionner normalement. Merci pour ton aide en tous cas


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2005)

Dans les préferences du mac tu peux mettre a zéro une des deux bafles


----------



## ozark (5 Avril 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> j'ai installé la 1.0.0.18 sur mon PB et sur celui de mon père. On est tous les 2 sur Alu 15 et 17 (micro & hp intégrés) avec Mac OS 10.3.8, ADSL wanadoo 512 et 1024, routeurs WIFI...
> 
> Le son est CATASTROPHIQUE, on s'entend à peine et surtout c'est plein de bruits parasites qui rendent l'écoute insupportable et inutilisable.





c'est un problème commun au powerbook ou bien à la combinaison de cette version de skype et des powerbook ?  ou autre chose

(j'ai pas encore essayé skype sur mon powerbook)


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2005)

ozark a dit:
			
		

> c'est un problème commun au powerbook ou bien à la combinaison de cette version de skype et des powerbook ?  ou autre chose
> 
> (j'ai pas encore essayé skype sur mon powerbook)


c'est une combinaison de
ton mac+ton modem+ton fai+l'autre fai+l'autre modem+l'autre mac ou pc+l'état du réseau+l'accroche au moment du demarrage de la conversation

bref rien que de très simple


----------



## roro (6 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Dans les préferences du mac tu peux mettre a zéro une des deux bafles



ça ne change rien.

Pour info, j'ai fait un essai avec quelqu'un à l'autre bout du monde du iBook 14", avec la dernière version de skype (j'ai DL la 0.8 mais pas encore réinstallée) comme moi. Au début, presque aussi catastrophique qu'avec mon père. Ensuite, en baissant le son de mon côté et du sien, ça devenait plus acceptable, ça diminuait les effets larsen.
Enfin, j'ai réussi à supprimer totalement le phénomène et à avoir une communication excellente en branchant mes HP externes sur la sortie mini jack de mon powerbook. Bizarre mais ça a fonctionné comme ça. A vérfier demain avec mon père.

Je rappelle que dans les réglages de skype, il reste invariablement sur "built in audio headphones". Impossible de le régler sur "built in internal hp". Ca vous fait pareil ou pas ?


----------



## naas (6 Avril 2005)

une autre astuce est de brancher un casque pour entendre ton père, et l'écho est COMPLETEMENT supprimé :love:


----------



## roro (6 Avril 2005)

je suis lourd mais ça fait 2 fois que je pose la question et j'aimerai bien savoir si je suis seul dans ce cas... 



			
				roro a dit:
			
		

> e rappelle que dans les réglages de skype, il reste invariablement sur "built in audio headphones". Impossible de le régler sur "built in internal hp". Ca vous fait pareil ou pas ?



merci pour vos témoignages


----------



## Inor (8 Avril 2005)

Bonjour.

J'ai un iMac G4, type Tournesol, avec des HP extérieurs.
Le réglage, automatique, se fait sur : << built-in Audio External Speakers >>.

Pour atténuer, voire supprimer l'effet Larsen, il faut éloigner les HP du micro.


----------



## roro (8 Avril 2005)

moi, c'est quand il ne sont pas branchés qu'il y a un effet larsen qui rend la communication impossible. Quand je branche des hp externes, pas de pb, meme s'ils sont tous les 2 très près de mon Alu.

Bizarre car je n'avais jamais eu de pb avec les précédentes versions de skype.


----------



## steinway (13 Avril 2005)

version 1.0.0.24 dispo


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

les nouveautés

Here are release notes:
* feature: call list searching and filtering
* change: pressing Enter or Return key triggers default action on selected contact in contact list and call list
* change: Command+Shift+Arrow Left/Right switches between tabs in the main window
* change: drag & drop files to contact list to initiate file transfer
* change: holding/resuming calls when you have multiple calls or conference calls
* change: ESC closes Edit Profile window
* change: if you want to reset your avatar, select it and press DEL or backspace
* change: start conference window is resizable, tables double-clickable, ESC closes window
* bugfix: calls between versions starting from 1.0.0.7 and older did not work in some rare cases, there may have been silence or noise in both directions
* bugfix: online user count text didn't fit when main window was made very narrow
* bugfix: Skype crashed, when tried to make a conference call with a person with whom you already had a call
* bugfix: validation of some menu items was wrong
* bugfix: all previous versions incorrectly set incoming port to 54045 as default. Now a random incoming port is sele

http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=23987&sid=422c31691ead5d48e4782772573ffa99


----------



## roro (15 Avril 2005)

je viens de faire un essai avec cette nouvelle version : c'est pire au niveau de la qualité du son si on ne met branche pas des HP et/ou casque des 2 côtés ! Alors qu'avec la version précédente, un casque ou des HP externes suffisaient sur un seul des 2 ordis pour avoir une qualité correcte. Et avec les versions encore précédentes, il n'y avait besoin d'aucun de ces équipements supplémentaires ! Enfin, le bug qui force les préfs (tjs pas de témoignage d'ailleurs   ) sur "built in audio headphones" n'est tjs pas corrigé.

Il y a des améliorations mais je ne les vois pas... dans mon cas (isolé visiblement) c'est même l'inverse au fil de l'évolution des versions en ce qui concerne la qualité audio.


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2005)

je n'ai pas tes problèmes par contre le bug d'affichage n'est toujours pas résolu


----------



## lechneric (18 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté (le 16/04) pour 10¤ de communication avec SkypeOut et pas moyen d'activer mon compte
Sur ma commande il est fait mention
Etat: CANCELLED
Ma banque a autorisé le payement
Ma carte est une Mastercard internationale

J'ai loupé qq choses?

Help


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2005)

L'achat a été annulé (cancelled)
Essaies à nouveau d'acheter 10 euros


----------



## lechneric (18 Avril 2005)

Oui mais ma banque (BP) sur leur site j'ai la mention "autorisé" mais pas encore "accepté"


----------



## Marso (22 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un petit probleme avec skype. Lorsque je fais une discussion audio, et que j'ai le malheur d'augmenter le son de mon PB, le son provoque un echo dans la discussion et cet echo devient tres rapidement un gros bruit désagreable... Avez vous deja eu ce probleme? Cela vient de skype ou de mon PB? Que faire?


----------



## Inor (22 Avril 2005)

Bonjour.

Peut-être s'agit-il d'un effet Larsen ?
Si c'est possible, écarte les haut - parleurs du micro.
Il me semble que le sujet à déjà été abordé, avec des solutions diverses mais pas toujours efficaces.


----------



## macboy (22 Avril 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Peut-être s'agit-il d'un effet Larsen ?
> Si c'est possible, écarte les haut - parleurs du micro.
> Il me semble que le sujet à déjà été abordé, avec des solutions diverses mais pas toujours efficaces.



oui tu as raison très cher... ici, oui.

c'est for désagréable lorsque mon correspondant n'a pas de casque horrible cet echos (ce n'est pas que Skype aussi msn)

c'est comme le ventilo des PC Portables, ça fait un des ces bruits... le correspondant il en a pour son oreile c'est désagréable au possible


----------



## steinway (22 Avril 2005)

la solution :







la suite par ici


----------



## roro (22 Avril 2005)

j'ai exactement le même pb. Voir les 2 dernières pages du thread cité plus haut !

Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour supprimer cet écho qui se transforme en bruit insupportable, c'est de brancher des HP externes ou un casque.
Je précise que je n'avais pas ce pb avec les précedentes versions béta de skype.


----------



## chandeler.bing (23 Avril 2005)

Moi aussi j'avais des souscis d'echo avec Skype.
Mais depuis que j'ai la dernière version (1.0.0.24) et que j'ai réglé dans les préférences (onglet audio) echo cancellation (décoché) je n'ai plus de problème du tout.
Et je n'ai ni casque, ni micro? je parle avec mes potes grâce au micro intégré et je les entends par les enceintes de mon Imac?


----------



## steinway (28 Avril 2005)

beta 1.0.0.30 dispo


----------



## steinway (28 Avril 2005)

"What's new in this version:



multichat
 Growl support (http://www.growl.info/)
new incoming voicemails were added to the bottom of the call list"


----------



## kabeha (20 Mai 2005)

Il semblerait que les dernières versions windows soient localisées en français ?
Quid de la version Mac ?


----------



## roro (20 Mai 2005)

c'est pas le cas à ma connaissance, mais franchement, je ne vois pas l'intérêt compte tenu de l'usage qu'on fait du logiciel...


----------



## kabeha (20 Mai 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas l'intérêt compte tenu de l'usage qu'on fait du logiciel...


C'est juste que je n'aime pas (du tout) avoir des menus en anglais


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2005)

10.0.0.39 disponible


----------



## sylko (12 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> 10.0.0.39 disponible


 
Yesssssssssss.


----------



## iDiot (12 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> 10.0.0.39 disponible



Elle apporte quoi de plus que la précédente? :mouais:


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2005)

RTFM !
http://www.skype.com/products/skype/macosx/changelog.html


----------



## iDiot (12 Juin 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> RTFM !
> http://www.skype.com/products/skype/macosx/changelog.html



Désolé :rose: Je l'avais pas vu sur le site...


----------



## david.g (12 Juin 2005)

personnellement skype m'a ammené quelques problèmes de disfonctionnement de mon G5 ! Je pense aussi que ce logiciel est truffé de spy, virus ! donc j'ai fini par désinstallé ce fameux  "chat" car mon mac commencait à souffrir...:s
Cependant je possédais seulement la version "beta", mais les conversations "téléphonique" fonctionnaient parfaitement avec des utilisateurs de PC !
J'ai même eu la chance de me procurer un code qui m'offrait 2h de communication en vers les numéros fixes ou portable ce qui m'a permis d'appeler à partir de mon mac quelques correspondant sans problèmes ! 
Tout cela pour vous dire que c'est vraiment dommage que "skype" soit infesté de conneries, sinon cela serait surement devant msn à l'heure qu'il est pour les utilisateurs macintosh?


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2005)

skype est infecté de rien tu tout, ou alors tu es le seul, télécharge la dernière version et dis moi
j'utilise skype tous les jours skype in, out et d'ordis à ordis aucuns problèmes sauf l'echokokokokoko


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Juin 2005)

Les ventilos de ton G5 engendreraient des parasites??
Skype fonctionne très bien depuis longtemps pour téléphoner aux fixes c'est vraiement pas cher.


----------



## david.g (13 Juin 2005)

vous en êtes sûr qu'il n'y a rien ?

 je me demande si le reinstallé ou pas !?! 
car c'est vrai que cela fonctionne bien..mais si vous n'avez pas eu de problèmes avec, pourquoi pas! de plus moi je n'avais que la version beta donc..

merci de vos avis


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2005)

Il existe deux versions au téléchargement
la version dite stable
la dernière version beta, prends la première et dis nous


----------



## david.g (15 Juin 2005)

Il existe deux versions au téléchargement
la version dite stable
la dernière version beta, prends la première et dis nous 


Tu as raison celle-ci fonctionne parfaitement, même si je ne l'est testé qu'un petit moment !


----------



## liams (15 Juin 2005)

bonjour à tous, quelqu'un sait si on peut utiliser son i-book avec micro et haut parleur internes pour telephoner.
Parce que chez moi ca marche pas, alors que le test echo a fonctionné.


----------



## pickwick (18 Juin 2005)

Skype est lancé mais je ne l'utilise pas ce matin et je suis innondé de messages comme celui ci dléecté par LittleSnitch :

est ce normal ?????


----------



## pickwick (18 Juin 2005)

avec un seul contact skype, ce matin Skype tente de se connecter à plus de 30 serveurs differents aux noms tous plus etranges les uns que les autres....
alors c'est quoi ?????


----------



## pickwick (18 Juin 2005)

Le logiciel parefeu LittleSnitch m'inode de messages alors que je suis connecté sur SKYPE (1 seul contact dans ma liste, non connecté)
voilà :
Skype wants to connect to 212.72.49.142 on TCP port 12350
Skype wants to connect to 212.72.49.131 on TCP port 80 (http)
Skype wants to connect to 195.215.8.142 on TCP port 12350
Skype wants to connect to host32-219.pool80117.interbusiness.it on UDP port 37854
Skype wants to connect to ip21.cab98.lsn.starman.ee on TCP port 26844
Skype wants to connect to client-82-20-51-177.brnt.adsl.virgin.net on TCP port 17601
Skype wants to connect to p50899f0d.dip0.t-ipconnect.de on TCP port 50495
Skype wants to connect to 218-160-33-88.dynamic.hinet.net on TCP port 7972
Skype wants to connect to c220-237-81-196.kelvn1.qld.optusnet.com.au on TCP port 15621
Skype wants to connect to acbb9834.ipt.aol.com on UDP port 47988
Skype wants to connect to avelizy-154-1-27-3.w82-124.abo.wanadoo.fr on UDP port 1573 (itscomm-ns)
Skype wants to connect to 200-206-151-184.dsl.telesp.net.br on UDP port 25718
Skype wants to connect to 218-101-112-223.dialup.clear.net.nz on TCP port 51893
Skype wants to connect to dup-200-65-102-223.prodigy.net.mx on TCP port 39349
Skype wants to connect to rs-64-246-49-60.ev1.net on UDP port 33033
Skype wants to connect to 222.133.67.156 on TCP port 58284
Skype wants to connect to 218-187-241-119.dynamic.cctv.lsc.net.tw on TCP port 1124
Skype wants to connect to 163.30.192.51 on UDP port 22809
Skype wants to connect to 195.215.8.145 on UDP port 33033
Skype wants to connect to 181.red-82-158-241.user.auna.net on UDP port 24490
Skype wants to connect to 66-211-236-34.velocity.net on UDP port 62469
Skype wants to connect to catv-50633930.catv.broadband.hu on UDP port 14476
Skype wants to connect to cpc2-hudd5-4-0-cust11.hudd.cable.ntl.com on UDP port 45493
Skype wants to connect to bzq-84-108-15-245.cablep.bezeqint.net on UDP port 62191
Skype wants to connect to c-24-0-72-73.hsd1.tx.comcast.net on UDP port 53229
Skype wants to connect to cpc2-roch2-4-0-cust66.manc.cable.ntl.com on UDP port 41306
Skype wants to connect to 84.234.234.217 on UDP port 61836
Skype wants to connect to 84.252.41.201.eth.ggbit.net on UDP port 19597
Skype wants to connect to d47-69-51-205.try.wideopenwest.com on UDP port 43130
Skype wants to connect to s0106000625d83b82.vc.shawcable.net on UDP port 2286 (nas-metering)
Skype wants to connect to pcp0011772311pcs.owngsm01.md.comcast.net on UDP port 14336
Skype wants to connect to chello084114128112.2.15.vie.surfer.at on UDP port 4821
Skype wants to connect to 195.215.8.145 on TCP port 33033
Skype wants to connect to rs-64-246-49-60.ev1.net on TCP port 33033
Skype wants to connect to 163.30.192.51 on TCP port 22809
Skype wants to connect to 181.red-82-158-241.user.auna.net on TCP port 24490
Skype wants to connect to 84.234.234.217 on TCP port 61836
Skype wants to connect to cpc2-roch2-4-0-cust66.manc.cable.ntl.com on TCP port 41306
Skype wants to connect to catv-50633930.catv.broadband.hu on TCP port 14476
Skype wants to connect to pcp0011772311pcs.owngsm01.md.comcast.net on TCP port 14336
Skype wants to connect to cpc2-hudd5-4-0-cust11.hudd.cable.ntl.com on TCP port 45493
Skype wants to connect to bzq-84-108-15-245.cablep.bezeqint.net on TCP port 62191
Skype wants to connect to 84.252.41.201.eth.ggbit.net on TCP port 19597
Skype wants to connect to chello084114128112.2.15.vie.surfer.at on TCP port 4821
Skype wants to connect to 66-211-236-34.velocity.net on TCP port 62469
Skype wants to connect to d47-69-51-205.try.wideopenwest.com on TCP port 43130
Skype wants to connect to ip24-253-72-162.lv.lv.cox.net on TCP port 43076
Skype wants to connect to s0106000625d83b82.vc.shawcable.net on TCP port 2286 (nas-metering)
Skype wants to connect to rs-64-246-49-61.ev1.net on TCP port 33033
Skype wants to connect to c-24-127-44-5.hsd1.ca.comcast.net on TCP port 9177
Skype wants to connect to c-24-0-72-73.hsd1.tx.comcast.net on TCP port 53229
Skype wants to connect to acba85c2.ipt.aol.com on TCP port 45363
Skype wants to connect to cpe-24-33-245-125.twmi.res.rr.com on TCP port 30592
Skype wants to connect to 212.5.149.42 on TCP port 2015 (cypress)
Skype wants to connect to pc-177.mis.stut.edu.tw on TCP port 37732
Skype wants to connect to kfj22.caths.cam.ac.uk on TCP port 55606
Skype wants to connect to 216-107-91-252.wan.networktel.net on TCP port 19001
Skype wants to connect to pa-217-129-62-5.netvisao.pt on TCP port 41873
Skype wants to connect to um-sd05-49-2.uni-mb.si on TCP port 33176
Skype wants to connect to tyliou2.atm.ncu.edu.tw on TCP port 32874
Skype wants to connect to nicole72.fdorm78.nccu.edu.tw on TCP port 58739
Skype wants to connect to c213-89-141-86.cm-upc.chello.se on TCP port 58270
etc..... un vrai bombardement.....
que dois-je faire ?????


----------



## naas (18 Juin 2005)

eh benh tu dis OUI


----------



## pickwick (18 Juin 2005)

ah....     ;-) j'ai dit non.....
mais sans LittleSnitch est ce que le parefeu intégré de mac os X dit NON  à ma place ??
parce que là tous les fous ne sont pas enfermés..... c'est dingue


Parce que je trouve que Little Snitch est un peu collant.... je ne sais pas encore le paramétrer correctement surement ;-)


----------



## naas (18 Juin 2005)

tu dis à little snitch oui tout le temps pour skype et voila


----------



## pickwick (18 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu dis à little snitch oui tout le temps pour skype et voila




Je comprends pas, toutes ces connections n'ont rien éà voir avec mes contacts SKype..... il y a des adresses en russie..... je crois plutot que ce sont des tentatives d'accés à mon ordinateur.... mais alors pourquoi ces messages disent skipe veut se connecter à xxxxxxxx...... en rafales....

je suis OK pour laisser passer les flux en rapport avec mes contacts mais ceux-là.....

Expliquez moi sérieusement SVP ;-)


----------



## brome (18 Juin 2005)

A mon avis, toutes ces tentatives de connexion sont normales.

Rappelons que Skype fonctionne selon le principe du P2P, où tout le monde communique avec tout le monde.

Et le gros principe de Skype, c'est que même si deux personnes voulant communiquer se trouvent chacune derrière un firewall, elle peuvent utiliser la connexion d'une tierce personne faisant tourner Skype pour communiquer entre elles.

Un peu comme si Romeo et Juliette ne pouvaient se voir au grand jour, car surveillés par leurs parents, et qu'ils se déposaient en secret des messages chez un ami commun.


----------



## pickwick (18 Juin 2005)

Ok, je comprends mieux, merci, mais au départ cela perturbe...


----------



## Tootie (24 Juin 2005)

Tout cela pour vous dire que c'est vraiment dommage que "skype" soit infesté de conneries, sinon cela serait surement devant msn à l'heure qu'il est pour les utilisateurs macintosh?[/QUOTE]

Un informaticien  vieux "Mac o - phile" (sur Mac depuis le 512 en 84) me déconseille d'utiliser Skype avec cet argument : tu as tjrs été à l'abri des virus;  utiliser Skype, c'est ouvrir les portes à des choses dont tu t'es protégée jusqu'à présent". Un de mes enfants habite à l'étranger et ça m'intéresserait évidemment ! Qu'en dites-vous ? 
Tootie - quinqua pas technique !


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Juin 2005)

Salut   Je ne comprend pas...j'ai une famille dispersée.....Réunion   USA...Belgique..Hollande     France...Espagne.
Il y a plus d'un an que j'utilise Skype et jamais de problèmes.Nous restons,parfois, en conférence pendant des heures.   Jamais de problèmes.


----------



## Ptit-beignet (24 Juin 2005)

Tootie a dit:
			
		

> Un informaticien vieux "Mac o - phile" (sur Mac depuis le 512 en 84) me déconseille d'utiliser Skype avec cet argument : tu as tjrs été à l'abri des virus; utiliser Skype, c'est ouvrir les portes à des choses dont tu t'es protégée jusqu'à présent". Un de mes enfants habite à l'étranger et ça m'intéresserait évidemment ! Qu'en dites-vous ?
> Tootie - quinqua pas technique !


Un informaticien jeune ( beau et fort :love: ) te dis que t'as rien a craindre avec Skype ! Sinon n'utilise plus MSN, ni Safari, ni Mail. Un mac bien sécurisé est un mac déconnecté de tout réseau avec du coton dans le lecteur CD et disquette et sans clavier ni souris 
Nan sans déconner, t'as rien a craindre de plus avec Skype qu'avec l'internet en général.


----------



## Tootie (25 Juin 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Salut   Je ne comprend pas...j'ai une famille dispersée.....Réunion   USA...Belgique..Hollande     France...Espagne.
> Il y a plus d'un an que j'utilise Skype et jamais de problèmes.Nous restons,parfois, en conférence pendant des heures.   Jamais de problèmes.



OK je vais me lancer donc ! IL est vrai qu'en 16 ans d'utilisation de tte une série de Mac différents, je n'ai JAMAIS dû appeler  au secours un service technique quelconque pour faire tt ce que j'ai envie (y compris site profess., perso etc..) -> j'ai peur d'introduire la pagaille dans mon Mac tjrs prêt !


----------



## mjpolo (9 Juillet 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Salut   Je ne comprend pas...j'ai une famille dispersée.....Réunion   USA...Belgique..Hollande     France...Espagne.
> Il y a plus d'un an que j'utilise Skype et jamais de problèmes.Nous restons,parfois, en conférence pendant des heures.   Jamais de problèmes.



Justement, j'ai des amis à Londres et il m'ont fait découvrir SKYPE il ya qqs heures à peine. Ca me parit très bien mais Il sont sous XP et moi sous X...Mac  et il ya un truc qui na marche pas: je n'ai ni micro ni le casque, et pourtant j'entends la sonnerie quand ils m'appellent, mais en décrochant le message "playback error" apparait et la communication est interrompue. Seul reste la possibilité de chat en direct. 
Et pourtant, lorsqu'ils contactent un autre ami, sur PC, qui n'a pas la cam ni le micro, il les entend parler et leur répond en chatant. 

Quelqu'un parmi vous, aurait-il une réponse à cette longue question?
 

Merci d'avance


----------



## cameleone (9 Juillet 2005)

Le fait que tes amis soient sur Pc et toi sur Mac n'a strictement aucune importance pour communiquer via Skype : le problème donc ne vient pas de là.

Quelle machine utilises-tu ? As-tu la possibilité d'y brancher un micro (de loin la solution la plus pratique et la moins onéreuse) ?
Sinon, essaie de regarder dans les préférences de Skype, onglet Audio, ce qui est indiqué dans Audio input, et tente de modifier ce qui est mis par défaut.


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2005)

comme le dit si justement cameleone, cela n'a rien à voir 
une autre alternative est d'utiliser une oreillette bluetooth comme la hbh 600 par exemple


----------



## jojofk (9 Juillet 2005)

salut

j'essaie de communiquer avec un pote sur PC mais le son "coupe" toutes les 5sec.. chez lui il n'y a pas ce PB.. J'utilise le micro intégré à l'imac.. Est-ce la cause du pb??

Merci,


----------



## cameleone (9 Juillet 2005)

C'est possible que ce soit en effet un phénomène d'écho. Utilises-tu les haut-parleurs du Mac ?

1. Dans les Préférences Skype, onglet Audio, vérifie que la case Echo cancellation est bien cochée ;
2. Si tu utilises le micro interne, essaie d'utiliser un casque audio.


----------



## jojofk (9 Juillet 2005)

l'echo cancel ça ne coupe plus mais lui a du mal à m'entendre.. voire ne m'entend pas du tout au bout d'un moment! l'entrée de mon micro est quasi à fond.. du coup je mets un casque .. et c tt bon.. merci!


----------



## Hagakure (10 Juillet 2005)

Salut.

Moi aussi j'ai un souci audio avec Skype.
Dans le menu Preferences, j'ai paramétré sur : 
- Built-in Audio Internal speakers (pour utiliser les HP du iMac)
- Built-in Audio Internal microphones (pour utiliser le micro interne du iMac).

Mais à la première connexion avec un autre utilisateur, je l'entendais, mais lui non !
Deuxième paramétrage... et là je m'aperçois que les Pref. audio de Skype reviennent toujours sur les réglages par défaut (Audio Headphones & External Microphone).   

Merci de votre aide (car je n'ai pas de micro externe !).

Macamicalement.


----------



## Hagakure (10 Juillet 2005)

En fait, il ne conserve aucun réglage du menu "Préferences" !
Que faire ?


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2005)

repare les autorisations
sinon reinstalle


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2005)

deja bu  

faut que je relise tout ça, mais apparament faut attendre un petit logo qui dit que c'est free  :love:


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2005)

> How do I know when it?s a Free SkypeOut Day?
> We wish every day could be a Free SkypeOut Day, but that would make us bankrupt. So our accountant says we can have 4 of them this month.



soit 40 minutes par mois ?


----------



## Skype-Fr (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous les McUsers,

Je recherche un utilisateur assidu de Skype sur Mac pour une interview.

Y a t-il un volontaire ?


----------



## cameleone (21 Juillet 2005)

On doit être relativement nombreux à utiliser Skype sur nos machines... Quel type d'utilisation t'intéresse : personnelle, professionnelle ? Si tu nous en disais plus sur ton interview et tes objectifs, tu aurais sûrement davantage de réponses.


----------



## Skype-Fr (21 Juillet 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> On doit être relativement nombreux à utiliser Skype sur nos machines... Quel type d'utilisation t'intéresse : personnelle, professionnelle ? Si tu nous en disais plus sur ton interview et tes objectifs, tu aurais sûrement davantage de réponses.


Je ne recherche pas un profil particulier dès qu'il s'agit d'une personne adepte du Mac et qui utilise personnellement ou professionnellement Skype. Si tu veux une idée de l'interview, il y en a sur mon site. Cameleone, ai-je répondu à ta question ?

*Faut pas être timide, allez, lancez-vous !*


----------



## cameleone (21 Juillet 2005)

Oups, désolé, je n'avais pas vu le site. Je vais jeter un oeil de ce pas...


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

Pour ceux que cela interesse je viens d'acquerir l'oreillette/micro BLUETOOTH SAMSUNG WEP150 (vendue aussi sous la marque CORONA WKT150) 

http://kabiloo.typepad.com/kabiloo/2005/03/oreillette_blue.html
Contrairement à ce qu'il est écrit on peut l'avoir un peu partout aux environs de 78 euros
Elle est vraiment minuscule et super légère (beaucoup plus petite que la ERICSSON HBH6OO(602)

Elle a fonctionné du premier coup avec mon PB12" et SKYPE!

Procédure de mise en route:
- on appuye 8 secondes sur le gros bouton situé sur la face jusqu'à ce que le voyant bleu reste allumé de façon permanente
- on va dans "préférences système" du Mac ... "Bleuetooth" ... "ajouter nouveau materiel" ... "casque d'écoute" et on lance la recherche ... reconnaissance instantanée!
- on lance skype et on va dans "préferences" de Skype ... "audio" .. et on sélectionne WEP150 dans le IN et OUT
- on peut augmenter éventuellement la sensibilité du micro dans "préférences système" du Mac... "audio" ...
- c'est tout!

Je vous la recommande!


----------



## daffyb (25 Juillet 2005)

Petite précision. Il y a un chargeur ou il faut chager les piles ?


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision. Il y a un chargeur ou il faut chager les piles ?


Chargeur... et pas de batterie accessible (idem ipod)


----------



## Skype-Fr (27 Juillet 2005)

*Aujourd'hui, Skype a actualisé une version bêta pour Mac OS-X*

*27.07.2005 Skype for Mac OS X Beta 1.0.0.49*

feature: Carbon interface for Skype API 
feature: drag & drop contacts from contact list to ongoing call to add them to the call 
feature: animated emoticons in chats 
change: alerts of undelivered chat messages are removed when messages are finally delivered 
change: profile data of MC participants who haven't authorized you is now loaded via RefreshProfile 
change: added confirmation dialog on Quit Chat command 
change: implemented /leave, /call, /history chat commands 
change: added View Chat History to MC drawer item's context/popup menus 
improvement: improved handling of incoming chat messages that reduces amount of sound notifications during chat synchronization 
change: idle timer starts only from "online" and "skype me" state 
change: if you have enabled Quick Answer panel, then it will be shown even when Skype is the active app and its main window visible 
change: multiple selection to initiate calls and chats also works in the call list now 
change: now chats in MC window drawer are appended to the end instead of alphabetical sort 
change: debug log files are created into /Logs folder, one file per Skype login 
change: offline functionality improved (enabled some menu items, a la view chat history, view profile) 
change: updated EULA 
change: renamed "Leave Chat" command to "Quit Chat" 
bugfix: fixed handling of non-ascii characters in HTML chat history (seems it was broken on Tiger) 
bugfix: idle timer was not working on Tiger 
bugfix: Send IM toolbar item was disabled, when a contact was selected in the call list 
bugfix: sorting of the contact list in the "add to chat" dialog improved 
bugfix: new incoming chats do not steal focus any more 
bugfix: last online status was not saved sometimes and it was set to "online" when logging in next time 
bugfix: after adding a new contact Skype crashed often 
bugfix: 5th digit of some misc error codes was cut off 
bugfix: the number of new voicemails was sometimes two times the correct number 
bugfix: there was a flood of Growl notifications about buddys coming online, when reconnecting to internet 
bugfix: it was not possible to add a contact to a conference call with an ongoing 1-to-1 call 
bugfix: sometimes busy tone was played for a very long time 
bugfix: call list didn't remember previously selected items after new calls had been added to the list 
bugfix: double-clicking on contact in search window now calls/sends IM 
bugfix: default chat history length was incorrectly set to 3 days if user just view'ed chat preferences and did not change it 
bugfix: chat history length was set to 0 days when user selected None, actually 0 days means forever 
bugfix: when no phone numbers were set in the profile, N/A was inserted instead 
bugfix: it was not possible to remove birthday from your profile 
bugfix: current name is now automatically selected, when you start renaming a contact 
bugfix: call buttons disappeared sometimes when resizing the main window 
bugfix: own full name change was not immediately reflected in chats 
bugfix: Edit Profile window didn't pop up, after logging for the first time with a new account 
bugfix: Skype API: Skype didn't obtain focus when a call was initiated 
bugfix: it is now possible to cancel login attempts 
bugfix: Skype opened too many files simultaneously 
bugfix: sometimes there were empty names in the call list 
bugfix: blocked contacts are now sorted with unauthorized contacts instead of offline contacts 
known issue: switching emoticon packs does not refresh the Emoticons menu under Edit menu.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (27 Juillet 2005)

Je l'ai installé, elle est jusqu'à présent beaucoup plus stable que la bêta 1.0.0.39


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juillet 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai installé, elle est jusqu'à présent beaucoup plus stable que la bêta 1.0.0.39


Mais toujours aussi nul en transfert de fichiers  .... 0.5k/sec !! .. on est loin des performances de Hotmail!!!


----------



## Skype-Fr (27 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mais toujours aussi nul en transfert de fichiers .... 0.5k/sec !! .. on est loin des performances de Hotmail!!!


 
As-tu essayé de fermer la discussion vocale pendant le transfert ? En général, cela libère la bande passante ...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Skype-Fr a dit:
			
		

> As-tu essayé de fermer la discussion vocale pendant le transfert ? En général, cela libère la bande passante ...


J'y ai pas pensé ... j'essayerai ... merci pour la sugestion  ... ce serait logique en effet


----------



## Kounkountchek (28 Juillet 2005)

Salut à tous ,
J'aimerais savoir si il n'est pas possible d'avoir pour skype, une icone dans la barre des taches qui permettrait de modifier le statut etc... (comme iChat quoi)   
Merci!

Bonne journée


----------



## sylko (30 Juillet 2005)

De temps à autre, sur Skype, il y a 10 minutes de crédit SkypeOut offertes aux abonnés.

Ca tombe super bien. C'est justement aujourd'hui.


----------



## Kounkountchek (30 Juillet 2005)

Merci Sylko !


----------



## yoffy (30 Juillet 2005)




----------



## vampire1976 (10 Août 2005)

C'EST UN FAKE OU PAS ? SKYPE ET LA VIDEO EN TELECHARGEMENT ICI :


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> C'EST UN FAKE OU PAS ? SKYPE ET LA VIDEO EN TELECHARGEMENT ICI :



Premièrement, évite s'il te plaît de crier sur les forums (écriture en majuscules), et deuxièmement, j'ai supprimé le lien vers l'obscur site que tu avais posté dans ton message.

Pour télécharger Skype, une seule adresse: www.skype.com.


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Août 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Hello..
> 
> Juste une question..j'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout le thread :rose:   ..est ce que Skype peut fonctionner avec une liaison WI-FI (c'est à dire à partir d'un réseau sans fil ouvert par exemple..) enfin..je ne pense pas que ce soit possible pour les numéros de mobile vu que c'est payant..mais d'ordi à ordi est-ce possible?..
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses  ..



Sans aucun problème : j'utilise le même compte skype out sur deux mac reliés à une borne Extrême.


----------



## arcank (15 Août 2005)

Je n'utilise pas le WIFI mais a priori, je ne vois pas où serait le pb. De plus, Skypeout (payant) est un système de crédit temps que tu achètes indifféremment de ton accès Internet, il me semble.
Je peux me tromper mais sinon je ne vois pas de pb.

Arcank


----------



## Skype-Fr (16 Août 2005)

Tu peux même aller dans une *Skype-Zones*


----------



## Skype-Fr (19 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous les Mac-users passionnés par la téléphonie libre ....

Comme d'habitude, durant le mois d'août beaucoup ne plus sont là .... C'est bien là mon problème car comme vous le savez, je m'occupe d'un site portail sur skype et Jovana notre animateur expert Mac est absent! Si parmi vous (_je sais que dans ce forum MacGeneration, il y a des utilisateurs avertis de skype_) quelques bonnes âmes peuvent justement aider un *nouveau sur skype-mac *, je les remercie d'avance ....
 

PS: _merci aux modérateurs de ce forum qui m'ont autorisé ce message._


----------



## angetriste (28 Août 2005)

Je pete les plombs limite crise de nerf
Je suis limite nervous breakdown 

je me suis fait ch?. a mourir pour acheter un simple casque plantronics audio 45 pour que ma mere puisse utiliser Skype avec ma soeur qui vie a Madrid

j'installe l'engin sur le cube qu'utilise ma mere. casque usb pof dans la prise je me dis c cool le plug and play (naif que j'étais)

en gros dans les pref sys j'ai bien réglé l'entrée et la sortie son sur les valeurs du casque USB j'ai testé j'ai quedalle.par contre on entends itunes dedans mais pas skype et le micro marche pas.

J'ai vérifié le site du constructeurs, mes branchements, mon horoscope et le fond de mon slip mais en vain. ca marche tjrs pas.

QQ1 de l'aide please :'(


----------



## sylko (28 Août 2005)

Bienvenue sur MacGé.

Ouvre les préférences de Skype, sélectionne l'onglet "Audio" et configure la sortie et l'entrée audio avec ton casque. Ca doit être ça, le problème. 

Ensuite, tu pourras également changer de pseudo.


----------



## angetriste (28 Août 2005)

jolie tentative mais qui ne permet pas de résoudre mon pbm.

Merci pour la bienvenue.

Je changerai de nom peut etre demain alors...


----------



## alybee (28 Août 2005)

Moi j'ai téléchargé Skype, j'ai acheté un casque avec micro pour pouvoir communiquer.
C'est vrai que skype est très simple à utiliser, par contre je ne sais pas pourquoi mon micro ne fonctionne pas on ne m'entend pas.
Je suis équipée d'un G5, j'ai bien tout branché mais rien !
si il y a des personnes qui utilisent skype sur mac et qui arrivent à le faire fonctionner je suis très intéressée !
merci de vos réponses


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Août 2005)

alybee a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai téléchargé Skype, j'ai acheté un casque avec micro pour pouvoir communiquer.
> C'est vrai que skype est très simple à utiliser, par contre je ne sais pas pourquoi mon micro ne fonctionne pas on ne m'entend pas.
> Je suis équipée d'un G5, j'ai bien tout branché mais rien !
> si il y a des personnes qui utilisent skype sur mac et qui arrivent à le faire fonctionner je suis très intéressée !
> merci de vos réponses


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=107347&highlight=skype

Voir post 6/8 21h58


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=107347&highlight=skype
> 
> Voir post 6/8 21h58


Il existe aussi ceci pour résoudre ton problème
http://www.plantronics.com/europe_union/fr/products/cat1200109/cat1200104/prod440042


----------



## Skype-Fr (8 Septembre 2005)

*VERSION MAJEURE*

- 08/09/2005
- *Skype pour Mac OsX -> version 1.3.0.8*


Téléchargement: *Skype site anglais* ou *Portail Skype France*


_new feature: events and services module in the main window _
_new feature: in "Do Not Disturb" mode new incoming chat's are not opened in chat window(s) _
_new feature: online status set to AWAY when screensaver starts _
_new feature: option to show online contacts only _
_new feature: red badge of missed events on the dock icon _
_new feature: return values for Skype API AppleScript interface _
_new feature: tooltips in contact list _
_new feature: unread chats count _
_new feature: drag & drop contacts from contact list to chat to add them to the chat _
_improvement: use Safari's download folder for incoming FT if user has not specified other _
_improvement: some Emoticon definitions have been changed to be compatible with other platforms _
_improvement: added Call one Member, Chat with one Member submenus to MC drawer views _
_improvement: "Add Users to Chat" sheet is now resizable _
_improvement: bookmarked chats now sorted alphabetically _
_improvement: my profile area in the chat window drawer slightly improved _
_improvement: new buttons in "Add Users to Chat" sheet _
_improvement: Skype API: BTN_RELEASED 0123456789*# gives focus to the address field, while "BUTTON UP/DOWN" gives focus to the contacts list (or call list). _
_improvement: Skype API: when there is no call going on, BTN_RELEASED NO deletes last character from the address line _
_Improvement: you can now associate up to three e-mail addresses with your account (enter them in the "Edit Profile" window) _
_change: removed My Skype tab _
_change: "Edit Profile" window layout updated _
_change: alert panel when going into "Do Not Disturb" mode _
_change: updated online status pop-up menu _
_change: when Skype is the active application, then a click on the dock icon always brings the main window to front _
_bugfix: "@" was shown as mailto link in chats _
_bugfix: chat window popped up when online status was "Do Not Disturb" _
_bugfix: cmd-W, cmd-shift-W in chat windows now work like in Safari _
_bugfix: improved handling of +####### in chats _
_bugfix: password was not remembered, when user set the preference in the preference panel (not in the login dialog) _
_bugfix: phone numbers including letters, a la "+1800IWANTPIZZA", are converted properly now _
_bugfix: remote profile panel shows now homepage as link _
_bugfix: runs also on Mac OS X 10.3.0 - 10.3.8 _
_bugfix: Skype API: HOOK OFF answers incoming call _
_bugfix: Skype API: HOOK ON clears the address field _
_bugfix: Skype API: HOOK ON hangs up ongoing call _
_bugfix: Skype API: implemented GET/SET AUDIO_IN/AUDIO_OUT _
_bugfix: Skype API: implemented MINIMIZE and HIDE _
_bugfix: Skype crashed sometimes, when trying to make a conference call and the number of a participant was invalid _
_bugfix: Skype didn't respect "hide on Mac OS X login" setting _
_bugfix: sometimes accepting an incoming conference call put it on hold_


----------



## Philippe (15 Septembre 2005)

Skype-Fr a dit:
			
		

> *VERSION MAJEURE*
> 
> - 08/09/2005
> - *Skype pour Mac OsX -> version 1.3.0.8*



Et bien, pour une nouvelle version majeure, elle suscite bien peu de réactions...
Alors, à installer ou pas selon vous ?
La dernière version BETA (1.0.0.49) marche bien je trouve.

PS.
Toujours pas de traduction française en vue ?


----------



## greg2 (16 Septembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas de traduction française en vue ?


Oui, je me posais la même question. Je crois que sur PC, il y a une VF.


----------



## niconono (16 Septembre 2005)

Pas de reponses alors je me lance : la nouvelle version majeure marche tres bien   

Je regrette juste qu'on est pas d'icones pour les contacts comme sur ichat (ou alors j'ai pas trouve !)

Moi personnellement la version francaise je m'en fiche un peu, mais mes parents eux ils prefereraient, parce que l'anglais, c'est pas leur truc !


EDIT : j'espere qu'ils ont pas abandonne la video sur mac !


----------



## Ptit-beignet (16 Septembre 2005)

J'aime bien aussi cette version.
Ils ont changé l'interface (métal) et l'ergonomie et c'est vraiment mieux.


----------



## theverglades (20 Septembre 2005)

bonjour tout le monde, j'ai un probleme avec skype je n'arrive pas a communiquer via mon interface son (mbox) et j'aimerai savoir si d'autres personnes ont le meme probleme et s'ils l'on resolu . Merci beaucoup


----------



## cazanova (13 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
je suis nouveau et veuillez paredonner à l'avance mes possibles erreurs de manip!
Ou trouver Skype pour Mac ?



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Connaissez-vous Skype?
> 
> C'est la nouvelle folie sur le web...
> 
> ...


----------



## sylko (13 Novembre 2005)

cazanova a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je suis nouveau et veuillez paredonner à l'avance mes possibles erreurs de manip!
> Ou trouver Skype pour Mac ?


 
Bienvenue sur MacGé.

Tu peux télécharger le programme sur cette page. 

Des PDF d'aide sur le site du portail des utilisateurs francophones de Skype.


----------



## sylko (22 Novembre 2005)

Jajah sera-t-il un Skype Killer?  
Les tarifs sont très intéressants. La sortie de la version Mac est imminente.  

Pour rappel, Gizmo Project dispose d'une version Mac (mise à jour hier).


----------



## Goulven (25 Novembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Jajah sera-t-il un Skype Killer?
> Les tarifs sont très intéressants. La sortie de la version Mac est imminente.
> 
> Pour rappel, Gizmo Project dispose d'une version Mac (mise à jour hier).


Ben moi je teste Gizmo, et c'est plutôt pas mal... Répondeur gratuit et des petits plus sympatiques. En plus ils ont des fonctions disponibles d'abord pour Mac, ils doivent donc privilégier notre plate-forme, qui sait!

Le soucis c'est de demander à tous ses contacts de migrer vers Gizmo... L'idéal serait une passerelle, mais vu le coté propriétaire de Skype, ca parait difficile


----------



## gaetan (25 Novembre 2005)

> Goulven : est-ce que la qualité de son de Gizmo est meilleure que Skype ? Utilises-tu un micro casque ?

Merci


----------



## Goulven (30 Novembre 2005)

gaetan a dit:
			
		

> > Goulven : est-ce que la qualité de son de Gizmo est meilleure que Skype ? Utilises-tu un micro casque ?
> 
> Merci


J'utilise un casque et le micro de mon powerbook. La qualité est bonne, mais je n'ai pas assez de recul pour dire qu'elle est meilleure ou moins bonne. 

Le problème que je vois, c'est de faire passer mes contacts Skype sur Gizmo... Donc j'ai aussi Skype en parallèle et personne n'utilise Gizmo! C'est comme MSN et iChat!


----------



## sylko (1 Décembre 2005)

Une nouvelle version beta est disponible. >> La 1.4

Autre nouveauté. SkypeIn est enfin disponible pour les Suisses  avec un numéro ...zurichois.


----------



## Goulven (1 Décembre 2005)

On va voir cette nouvelle version...

Edit: icône Skype dans la barre d'icônes...


----------



## Kilian2 (1 Décembre 2005)

Skype est sorti en beta 2.0 avec avec la video mais uniquement pour Windaube   dépêchez vous je ne peux plus attendre !!!


----------



## wondermac (1 Décembre 2005)

Voici ce que dit ZDNet pour SKYPE:

La version finale est attendue en janvier 2006 pour l'OS de Microsoft. À cette date, sera également publiée la bêta de Skype 2.0 pour Mac OS. Les versions Linux et Pocket PC devraient suivre.


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2005)

salam!
peut-on espérer que l'isight puisse servir pour skype?


----------



## Inor (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir.

20 pages sur Skype ! Je n'ai pas tout lu.
La question de la sécurité a-t-elle été soulevée ?  
J'ai pris connaissance de ce texte : 

<< Mesdames, Messieurs,
Le haut fonctionnaire à la Défense du ministère de l'éducation nationale a fait parvenir une note aux présidents d'université proscrivant l'utilisation du logiciel Skype.
Skype permet d'établir des communications téléphoniques depuis un ordinateur sur l'Internet. Développé par les auteurs de KaZaa, ce logiciel est basé sur des connexions « poste à poste » (« peer to peer » en anglais).
Skype est un logiciel propriétaire dont les mécanismes soulèvent de nombreuses questions quant à la sécurité des postes sur lesquels il est installé et la confidentialité des informations (voix et données) échangées :
Les risques encourus :
* présence de portes d'entrée cachées dans un système (« backdoors ») ;
* usurpation d'identité ;
* écoute des communications ;
* infection par des virus, des logiciels espions (« spyware ») ;
* atteinte à la vie professionnelle et/ou privée ;
* saturation des réseaux de laboratoires (trafic de réseau même en dehors des communications).
Pour ces différentes raisons, il apparaît que le logiciel Skype présente un risque important en terme de sécurité du système d'information de notre université.
En conséquence, conformément à la directive du haut fonctionnaire de Défense, l'utilisation du logiciel Skype est proscrite à l'UPMC. >>
Bien à vous,
                                                                Gilbert BÉRÉZIAT
                                                Président de l'Université Pierre et Marie Curie

Que faut-il en penser ?


----------



## bugman (7 Décembre 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir.
> 
> (blablabla blablabla)...
> * infection par des virus, des logiciels espions (« spyware ») ;
> ...



Si même maintenant Pierre et Marie Curie ont peur des virus... 
Ok, je sors !


----------



## PinkTurtle (8 Décembre 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Les risques encourus :
> * écoute des communications;
> * saturation des réseaux de laboratoires (trafic de réseau même en dehors des communications).
> Que faut-il en penser ?



Des sites en aprlent d'ailleurs ( par ex zdnet )


A mon avis, ces deux points les embetent plus que le reste. Bah oui, avec skype, ils ne peuvent plus trop écouter les conversions ( du moins celles qu'ils auraient eventuellement envie d'écouter) et ca sature effectivement la bande passante.
Après tout les écoutes téléphoniques, ce n'est pas que dans les films, Mitterrant par exemple ne s'en était pas privé, donc pourquoi pas?


Par contre, ceux qui peuvent écouter les conversations, ce sont les détenteurs de la clé de crypto non? donc l'entreprise suédoise skype. Pourraient-ils la vendre à l'armée US par ex???? ^^ ( un petit lien pour cette théorie: ici )

Enfin, bon, je me plante peut être mais je vois pas ce qui pourait les déranger autrement  ... :mouais:


----------



## sylko (8 Décembre 2005)

Une bonne adresse concernant la sécurité sur Skype.


----------



## Le Visiteur (8 Décembre 2005)

Posté par Inor
Les risques encourus :
* écoute des communications;
* saturation des réseaux de laboratoires (trafic de réseau même en dehors des communications).
Que faut-il en penser ? 

Utilisateur de skype, depuis quelques mois, je trouves son utilisation, facile et rapide, l'envoi de dossier de document (textes, photos, etc....), est aisé. Je n'ai jusqu'a présent rencontré aucun problème. 
Maintenant, ne vous faites pas trop de noeuds au cerveau !!!!!
Vous êtes déjà "flicé" de partout, alors dites ce que vous avez à dire et basta !!!!  

Big brother watching you !


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour monsieur sylko 
si ça interesse quelqu'un


----------



## cameleone (8 Décembre 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Que faut-il en penser ?




Que c'est révélateur de l'état d'esprit qui règne au Ministère de l'éducation nationale.

Et c'est un membre (pas bien éminent, certes) dudit ministère qui parle...:mouais:


----------



## PinkTurtle (8 Décembre 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est révélateur de l'état d'esprit qui règne au Ministère de l'éducation nationale.
> 
> Et c'est un membre (pas bien éminent, certes) dudit ministère qui parle...:mouais:



Et juste pour précision, y'a pas que le ministère de l'éducation nationale... 
donc ca a l'air de pas mal s'agiter dans les hautes sphères.... bizarre....


----------



## me (9 Décembre 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est révélateur de l'état d'esprit qui règne au Ministère de l'éducation nationale.
> 
> Et c'est un membre (pas bien éminent, certes) dudit ministère qui parle...:mouais:


 
Superbe contribution.  

Il est difficile de contester le fait que Skype est moins sécurisé que le téléphone classique. C'est certain que le risque que M. Tout le Monde soit écouté est limité, comme l'est encore plus le risque que ce que dit M. Tout le Monde soit d'une confidentialité telle qu'il faille se passer de Skype. Mais ce qui vaut pour M. Tout le Monde peut ne pas valoir pour tout le monde... Si une entreprise ou une administration met en garde ses utilisateurs contre le fait que Skype n'est pas 100% bullet proof, je ne vois pas vraiment en quoi cela est révélateur d'un état d'esprit...


----------



## cameleone (9 Décembre 2005)

Si, si, pour moi c'est bien révélateur d'un état d'esprit.

Soyons sérieux un instant. Si, au sein du Ministère de l'éducation nationale, tu travailles dans un laboratoire de recherche, et que cette recherche peut présenter le moindre caractère de confidentialité ou que les informations auxquelles tu as accès sont sensibles, il me semble qu'il va de soi que tu seras vigilant quant à tes communications. Et cette vigilance sera fonction du caractère plus ou moins confidentiel, plus ou moins sensible de tes informations. Dans certains cas, tu devras peut-être également te méfier d'autres formes de communication que Skype (téléphone, e-mail, fax etc...).
Mais si tu es dans ce cas, tu es supposé être un minimum responsable ; et si le Ministère souhaite tout de même une piqure de rappel (parfois cela peut être utile), une note de service aux éventuels laboratoires concernés aurait suffi, leur rappelant leur devoir de vigilance (et pas seulement pour Skype).
En revanche, si tu exerces en sciences humaines, en Lettres comme c'est mon cas, mais également dans bien d'autres domaines où les informations échangées (à moins de parano) ne présentent pas de caractère de confidentialité ni de menace sérieuse, la note du haut fonctionnaire à la défense me semble purement ridicule.

Ce que je critique, c'est une fois de plus la décision d'interdire sans nuances - parce que ce n'est pas une "mise en garde", comme tu dis, et qui aurait pu être judicieuse (on n'est parfois jamais assez vigilant) mais bel et bien une interdiction. C'est cela qui me gêne.


----------



## sylko (9 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour monsieur sylko
> si ça interesse quelqu'un


 
Superbe travail!


----------



## Inor (9 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Superbe travail!



Certainement ...
Mais je n'arrive pas à y accéder, avec Safari ( erreur 404 ). 
Y-at-il un autre lien ?


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2005)

vi  c'est le même forum un peu plus bas 
Le sujet s'appele: Skype 1.3.0.17 en français


----------



## Inor (9 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> vi  c'est le même forum un peu plus bas
> Le sujet s'appele: Skype 1.3.0.17 en français



J'ai trouvé et téléchargé.
Merci.


----------



## yoffy (9 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

... A la recherche d'un téléphone Skype :  http://www.dualphone.net , http://www.simplyphone.lu et http://www.voipvoice.com (Cyberphone ) sont les trois produits présentés chez Skype . Les deux derniers sont ils maintenant pleinement compatibles OSX ? .... si quelqu'un sait ...  

Edith : il faut que j'arrête de dire des gros mots avec Skype ... il y a peut-être de jeunes stagiaires aux écoutes  :rose: ... ( ...oh , et puis ça me les brouille !    )


----------



## SeraphinLampion (10 Décembre 2005)

J'utilise Linux à la maison et OSX au bureau. Impossible de savoir quels telephone est compatible avec OSX. J'ai commandé les modèles
*Cordless DUALphone*
*Simply Phones*
*HULGER P*PHONE*
pour les offrir à des utilisateurs de Windows pour Noel, j'en profiterai pour essayer sur Skype et Linux et je vous dirai.
J'ai vu le VP800N
http://www.purplephonezone.com/phone.php?stockno=401
C'est un téléphone WIFI à la norme SIP.
Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que cette norme, mais ce téléphone peut-il se connecter sur le réseau skype sans passer par un ordinateur? Ce serait assez genial.


----------



## steinway (10 Décembre 2005)

salut

j ai installe la beta 1.4.0.27 et je n aime pas du tout la nouvelle sonnerie, on dirait que le telephone est dans un aquarium ou je ne sais ou  y a t il une possibilite de revenir a l ancienne sonnerie ? 

merci


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> j ai installe la beta 1.4.0.27 et je n aime pas du tout la nouvelle sonnerie, on dirait que le telephone est dans un aquarium ou je ne sais ou  y a t il une possibilite de revenir a l ancienne sonnerie ?
> 
> merci


Il te faut effacer l'application skype et recharger la version stable
autre solution, tu vas dans les sources de la version stable tu copies le fichier Call_In.wav et le copie dans les sources de la nouvelle version.
pour acceder aux sources il faut faire control+clic sur skype puis choisir "afficher le contenu"


----------



## steinway (10 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il te faut effacer l'application skype et recharger la version stable
> autre solution, tu vas dans les sources de la version stable tu copies le fichier Call_In.wav et le copie dans les sources de la nouvelle version.
> pour acceder aux sources il faut faire control+clic sur skype puis choisir "afficher le contenu"



merci


----------



## SeraphinLampion (15 Décembre 2005)

J'ai reçu le simply rouge Skype certified, téléphone USB pour Skype:
Sur Windows, il marche très bien, c'est même bluffant, on ne sent pas la différence avec un téléphone classique, et le clavier fonctionne. Avec SkypeOut on fait son numéro comme sur un tel ordinaire. 
Sur Linux (pas linux sur un Mac, mais Linux sur un PC) le son et le micro marchent, la qualité est bonne aussi, et le clavier du telephone bien sur ne marche pas. Ce n'est pas gênant, puisque comme c'est un téléphone à fil, on n'est jamais loin du clavier de l'ordi. 
Sur Mac, j'ai essayé sur deux powerbook G4, et je n'arrive pas à faire marcher le micro. Donc évidemment ça n'a aucun intérêt sur Mac (sauf si j'ai fait une mauvaise manip?). C'est d'autant plus bizarre que d'après le vendeur  http://www.simplyphone.lu/index.php?t=UserGuideMac c'est censé fonctionner. Je vais essayer avec un G5 une autre fois.


----------



## yoffy (15 Décembre 2005)

SeraphinLampion a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu le simply rouge Skype certified, téléphone USB pour Skype:
> Sur Windows, il marche très bien, c'est même bluffant, on ne sent pas la différence avec un téléphone classique, et le clavier fonctionne. Avec SkypeOut on fait son numéro comme sur un tel ordinaire.
> Sur Linux (pas linux sur un Mac, mais Linux sur un PC) le son et le micro marchent, la qualité est bonne aussi, et le clavier du telephone bien sur ne marche pas. Ce n'est pas gênant, puisque comme c'est un téléphone à fil, on n'est jamais loin du clavier de l'ordi.
> Sur Mac, j'ai essayé sur deux powerbook G4, et je n'arrive pas à faire marcher le micro. Donc évidemment ça n'a aucun intérêt sur Mac (sauf si j'ai fait une mauvaise manip?). C'est d'autant plus bizarre que d'après le vendeur  http://www.simplyphone.lu/index.php?t=UserGuideMac c'est censé fonctionner. Je vais essayer avec un G5 une autre fois.


C'est hier que j'en ai reçu un et une fois branché avec mon iMac G5 le clavier ne fonctionne pas comme prévu , l'écouteur est ok mais ..... panne de micro  
Je croyais que ce dernier était défectueux mais suivant nos expériences il s'agirait d'autre chose 

Edith : j'attends sous peu le CuPhone  http://www.macg.co/mgnews/categories/labo/labo_118590_1.shtml


----------



## gaetan (15 Décembre 2005)

Question vraiment idiote : avez-vous sélectionné manuellement le micro dans l'entrée son des préférences système du Mac ?


----------



## yoffy (15 Décembre 2005)

gaetan a dit:
			
		

> Question vraiment idiote : avez-vous sélectionné manuellement le micro dans l'entrée son des préférences système du Mac ?


Oui !   ... en fait "USB Audio Device" et aussi dans les préférences Skype


----------



## SeraphinLampion (16 Décembre 2005)

J'ai demandé au support de simplyphone pourquoi le micro ne marchait pas. Il m'a répondu presque aussitôt (voir la réponse en bleu en fin de texte)
Il me semble avoir lu dans les messages précédents de cette discussion "Skype pour Mac" qu'un constructeur dit  depuis plusieurs mois que le pilote pour mac sera prêt à la fin du mois. Est ce le même que simply phone?
Quant à la méthode suggérée de brancher la prise USB avant de démarrer le mac, ça n'a rien donné: le micro ne marche toujours pas.

regarding the MAC, we  will release a complete driver for MAC before end of the month, there is a bug  in the MAC OSx, you need to start your MAC with the phone connected to the MAC  USB Port and use OS 10.3.6 or higher os


----------



## yoffy (16 Décembre 2005)

SeraphinLampion a dit:
			
		

> ...regarding the MAC, we  will release a complete driver for MAC before end of the month, there is a bug  in the MAC OSx, you need to start your MAC with the phone connected to the MAC  USB Port and use OS 10.3.6 or higher os ....


Pas réussi .... attendons la fin du mois


----------



## MacLuv (16 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

Je suis en train de chercher des informations sur la possibilité d'avoir un soft symbian sur mon Nokia 6600 pour permettre d'utiliser skype via le bluetooth au lieu d'acheter un casque/micro.

Merci


----------



## yoffy (20 Décembre 2005)

A propos du CuPhone http://www.cuphone.com/products/usb_to_rj11/index.htm :

Arrivé , branché , logiciel pris dans leur site et installé . Une fois là j'ai débranché un "Swissvoice Avena 135" (téléphone numérique sans fil) de ma Boîte de vie ou Boîte-vivante , enfin le truc de chez Wanadoo , pour le brancher au CuPhone .... et bien cela fonctionne sauf que je n'arrive pas à trouver la bonne manière de formater le numéro à appeler à partir du combiné .

Voilà , c'est tout !


----------



## Ferrandis (20 Décembre 2005)

nouvelle version skype 1.4.0.33


----------



## palou (28 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tutti et bon milieu de fêtes tambien.
 Impossible de savoir clairement quels micros (marques et/ou connectique) pour pouvoir envoyer la bonne parole sur Skype; Ichat etc. Mon g4/500 sous OS10.3.9 a une entrée son mais un micro classique jack ne donne rien FAUT-IL oui ou non impérativement un micro usb ou FW et une webcam qui marchent mais qui marchent vraiment sans avoir recours à 25000 logiciels. J'ai un casque-micro Altec lansing qui ne veux rien savoir (impec sur windaube....) et une webcam Quickcam Logitech qui ne veux rien savoir non plus (et reimpec sur grrrrrr.....)
 Une marque Un modèle avec Jaques ou USB même FW (sauf Isight un peu chère for me) SVP que je puisse au moins m'enregistrer quand je roumègue!!! et tirer la langue à mes collègues soyez Macgénéreux avec moi. même un lien ce serait un signe


----------



## MacLuv (29 Décembre 2005)

Veuillez cliquer sur une des icônes de « Réponse rapide » dans les messages ci-dessus pour activer la réponse rapide.

Salut,


As-tu une caméra DV?
Moi j'utilise ma caméra DV comme webcam.... par contre pour le micro, comme j'ai un iBook, le micro est intégré donc côté micro, je connais pas très bien le domaine ;-)


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

palou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tutti et bon milieu de fêtes tambien.
> Impossible de savoir clairement quels micros (marques et/ou connectique) pour pouvoir envoyer la bonne parole sur Skype; Ichat etc. Mon g4/500 sous OS10.3.9 a une entrée son mais un micro classique jack ne donne rien FAUT-IL oui ou non impérativement un micro usb ou FW et une webcam qui marchent mais qui marchent vraiment sans avoir recours à 25000 logiciels. J'ai un casque-micro Altec lansing qui ne veux rien savoir (impec sur windaube....) et une webcam Quickcam Logitech qui ne veux rien savoir non plus (et reimpec sur grrrrrr.....)
> Une marque Un modèle avec Jaques ou USB même FW (sauf Isight un peu chère for me) SVP que je puisse au moins m'enregistrer quand je roumègue!!! et tirer la langue à mes collègues soyez Macgénéreux avec moi. même un lien ce serait un signe



L'entrée son d'un mac est une entrée "line" qui nécessite 100 fois plus de signal que peut donner un micro ... donc il est normal que cela ne fonctionne pas
voir aussi mes posts du 06 et 07/8   ici http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=107347&highlight=skype

Je te recommande si tu as le Blue2 l'oreillette SAMSUNG WEP150 qui fonctionne parfaitement avec Skype et tous les autres programmes


----------



## SeraphinLampion (29 Décembre 2005)

J'ai reçu par mail le pilote pour Mac en version de test. Je l'ai essayé sur un vieux powerbook: ça marche bien, le clavier est opérationnel, on entend bien et le correspondant aussi. Je ne sais pas s'il est déjà proposé en téléchargement sur simplyphone.lu. Si ce n'est pas le cas, demandez moi, je vous enverrai le pilote par mail.


----------



## SeraphinLampion (29 Décembre 2005)

SeraphinLampion a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu par mail le pilote pour Mac en version de test. Je l'ai essayé sur un vieux powerbook: ça marche bien, le clavier est opérationnel, on entend bien et le correspondant aussi. Je ne sais pas s'il est déjà proposé en téléchargement sur simplyphone.lu. Si ce n'est pas le cas, demandez moi, je vous enverrai le pilote par mail.



Sans pilote, le micro du  simply phone ne marche pas. Avec le pilote, le micro marche (ainsi que l'écouteur) non seulement avec Skype,mais aussi avec Gizmo.


----------



## steinway (5 Janvier 2006)

version 1.4.0.35 dispo


----------



## frantz (9 Janvier 2006)

Et toujours pas la visio...


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2006)

frantz a dit:
			
		

> Et toujours pas la visio...


patience


----------



## kaviar (9 Janvier 2006)

C'est moi qui ai mal cherché ou cette info est passée totalement inaperçue !!!!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2006)

ben non , y a même un certain posteur qui en parle une heure et demi avant là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=125088
( bon le fait que ce soit toi  n'est que pur hasard.......)


----------



## yoffy (9 Janvier 2006)

Pour le Simplyphone un driver est disponible dans leur site : http://www.simplyphone.lu/index.php?t=UserGuideMac


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Janvier 2006)

Qui peut me dire si cette clé skype, permettant de converser vers skype avec les téléphones portables (non gsm) de la gamme siemens, est aussi compatible MAC ??

http://www.astel.be/Skype-sur-votre-telephone-sans-fil


----------



## steinway (5 Février 2006)

quelqu un a t il des infos sur le developpement de Skype sur macintel ?


----------



## roro (5 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> quelqu un a t il des infos sur le developpement de Skype sur macintel ?



pas d'info, mais c'est le genre de soft qui devrait tourner sans pb en mode émulation.


----------



## sveireman (9 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> quelqu un a t il des infos sur le developpement de Skype sur macintel ?


Skype fonctionne sur iMac Intel.

A ma connaissance, la clé USB Siemens ne fonctionne que sous Windows.


----------



## boddy (9 Février 2006)

Petite question sur Skype :

Je ne sais pas quoi penser 
Presque toutes les applications que j'utilise : Office 2004, FileMaker, Photoshop, iTunes, Safari, etc... ont toutes un accès direct par le menu "Services" à Skype. 
Skype est donc utilisé légalement de partout, sauf en France ? puisqu'à ma connaissance ici, c'est illégal :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2006)

Skype est illégal? 

Pourquoi ça?
Je ne vois pas ce que la VOIP est interdite en France


----------



## boddy (9 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Skype est illégal?
> 
> Pourquoi ça?
> Je ne vois pas ce que la VOIP est interdite en France



Le p2p n'est pas interdit ?
Voir la propre explication de skype sur son système ci-dessous :
http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/products/explained.html

Mais, attention, ma question est de la curiosité. Ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si c'est légale ailleurs. Parce que perso, j'utilise Skype avec Yahoo (pour la webcam) et c'est un vrai bonheur.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2006)

Le P2P n'est pas illégal, c'est l'echange de fichiers avec copyright ou droits d'auteurs qui est interdit 
La nuance est importante. Skype utlise un principe de P2P pour faire de la voix sur IP (VOIP).

D'ailleurs, emule, kazaa et compagnie ne sont illegaux, juste une possible utilisation qui est illégale. 
C'est comme une voiture : elle est legale, mais tu n'as pas le droit de rouler à 130KM/h en ville


----------



## takamaka (9 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> quelqu un a t il des infos sur le developpement de Skype sur macintel ?




Malheureusement, oui

Skype, propriété depuis peu du site de vente aux enchères eBay, vient dannoncer quil sera possible de réaliser des conférences téléphoniques gratuites avec dix participants sur Skype 2.0.

Cette version réalisé en collaboration avec Intel, proposera donc une innovation qui lui permettra des performances équivalentes à iChat ou LiveCom de FranceTelecom

Mais sous cette bonne nouvelle se cache une limitation technique de taille : lobligation de disposer dun processeur Intel (Core Duo, Pentium D ou ViiV).

Bref cest ballot pour les AMD et les PowerPC mais cest tant mieux pour les futurs Mac qui pourrait donc être facilement compatible.

Source: MacTouch


----------



## takamaka (9 Février 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, oui



J'ajoute : Ras le bol d'être pris pour des cons. Quand aurons-nous enfin un logiciel de visio compatible avec le monde d'en face ? Un truc bien ficelé, propre nous permettant de communiquer avec tous les autres protocoles ou plutôt les plus importants d'entre eux ???


----------



## boddy (9 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Le P2P n'est pas illégal, c'est l'echange de fichiers avec copyright ou droits d'auteurs qui est interdit
> La nuance est importante. Skype utlise un principe de P2P pour faire de la voix sur IP (VOIP).
> 
> D'ailleurs, emule, kazaa et compagnie ne sont illegaux, juste une possible utilisation qui est illégale.
> C'est comme une voiture : elle est legale, mais tu n'as pas le droit de rouler à 130KM/h en ville



CHOUETTE :love: 

Mais, en même temps, je suis un peu déçue... moi qui pensait que j'étais ENFIN capable de faire quelque chose de pas très bien :rose: 

Alors, je continue  *tranquille*


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> J'ajoute : Ras le bol d'être pris pour des cons. Quand aurons-nous enfin un logiciel de visio compatible avec le monde d'en face ? Un truc bien ficelé, propre nous permettant de communiquer avec tous les autres protocoles ou plutôt les plus importants d'entre eux ???



Je te propose iChat, qui communique avec le protocole d'AIM, le plus rependu (devant MSN), mais pas en France, loin de là


----------



## Goulven (9 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Skype est illégal?
> 
> Pourquoi ça?
> Je ne vois pas ce que la VOIP est interdite en France


Skype n'est *pas* de la VoIP :mouais:

Pour de la VoIP il faut plutôt regarder un outil comme Gizmo...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2006)

C'est quoi alors?  

Edit : OK, je viens d'aller sur wikipedia : 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skype

C'est un melange de VoIP et de P2P...


----------



## boddy (9 Février 2006)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Skype n'est *pas* de la VoIP :mouais:
> 
> Pour de la VoIP il faut plutôt regarder un outil comme Gizmo...



Skype n'est pas de la voix IP ! Mais alors c'est quoi ?


----------



## Goulven (9 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi alors?


La VoIP suit des normes comme SIP. Skype utilise un protocole propriétaire basé sur du P2P. Skype, c'est bien, c'est répandu, mais Skype ne peut pas interagir avec les réseaux de VoIP.

Mon téléphone est un téléphone VoIP. Je peux appeler un correspondant gratuitement sur un autre réseau VoIP, un correspondant Gizmo mais pas un correspondant Skype.


----------



## takamaka (9 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je te propose iChat, qui communique avec le protocole d'AIM, le plus rependu (devant MSN), mais pas en France, loin de là



Merci pour l'info 
J'utilise déjà iChat avec un pseudo AIM mais face aux 8 millions d'utilsateurs français de MSN, je crains que la visio sur mac ne soit le rendez-vous que des macusers de macgé Et comme je n'ai pas le talent de faire switcher les gens d'en face (ils ont pris leurs petites habitudes) j'aspire à utiliser un logiciel capable de relever ce défi.

C'est pas gagné !


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2006)

Ou alors il faut attendre Skype 2 pour mac, avec l'apport de la Visio


----------



## takamaka (9 Février 2006)

Toi tu n'as pas lu mon premier post : c'est bien de Skype 2 dont je parlais&#8230; et de l'absence potentielle d'une version finalisée avec "Vidéo" pour TOUS les macs. Pas uniquement ceux cadencés par une puce Intel&#8230;


----------



## zaireetvoltaire (11 Février 2006)

Question bête, mais on dirait (si l'on compare sur le site les versions Mac et Windows) que Skype pour Mac n'intègre pas la fonction video. Je me trompe ? Dire que j'envisageais d'acheter iSight aujourd'hui...


----------



## naas (11 Février 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé zairevotaire  
Oui la version qui intègre la vidéo porte le numéro 2. quelquechose, les verrsions mac sont 1. quelque chose
La version 2. quelquechose sur mac est en cours de developpement et devrait arriver deuxieme trimestre comme expliqué dans le lien 

Maintenant tu peux acheter ton isight et utiliser ichatav


----------



## zaireetvoltaire (11 Février 2006)

Ok ! Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai bien pensé à iChat, mais bon, c'est payant il me semble et... ben voilà quoi ! Je vais donc attendre sagement la version 2 pour Mac...


----------



## naas (11 Février 2006)

ichat est gratuit


----------



## zaireetvoltaire (11 Février 2006)

Ah, tiens ?... Il y a sans doute quelque chose que j'ai pas compris... Je vais refaire le chemin en sens inverse (site Apple) et je vous rappelle. bip...bip...bip...


----------



## naas (11 Février 2006)

Fais une recherche sur ce site il existe bien des sujets sur ichat, si tu ne trouve pas ton bonheur crée un fil, car celui ci est dédié à skype et la c'est un peu hors sujet à force


----------



## zaireetvoltaire (11 Février 2006)

Bah ça alors !! On m'aurait menti ?


----------



## zaireetvoltaire (11 Février 2006)

Ca fait deux fois que ma réponse se perd dans les dédales de macg.co... Mystère, au moins autant que ce iChat sûr lequel je me suis apparemment bien mépris... En tout cas, ce serait une sacrée nouvelle pour moi. 
Mais comment expliquer que, sur le site d'Apple, quand je veux (dois) créer un compte mac.com, il y a toujours un moment où on me demande mon numéro de carte bleue... Je n'achèterai pas iSight tant que ce mystère ne sera pas résolu, foi de zaireetvoltaire !!


----------



## arcank (11 Février 2006)

Va plutôt sur 

http://aim.aol.fr/

Ensuite clique sur Créer votre pseudo et téléchargez AIM (même si tu ne comptes pas utiliser le logiciel)
Remplis l'inscription, puis configure iChat.
 

Arcank


----------



## naas (11 Février 2006)

un recherche sur le forum (si si j'insiste    ) donne ce lien (entre autre)

_on est vraiment hors sujet la_


----------



## takamaka (11 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé zairevotaire
> Oui la version qui intègre la vidéo porte le numéro 2. quelquechose, les verrsions mac sont 1. quelque chose
> La version 2. quelquechose sur mac est en cours de developpement et devrait arriver deuxieme trimestre comme expliqué dans le lien
> 
> Maintenant tu peux acheter ton isight et utiliser ichatav




Bon ben si Naas le dit  ca va mieux. Vive la visio sur Skype !


----------



## Goulven (11 Février 2006)

zaireetvoltaire a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait deux fois que ma réponse se perd dans les dédales de macg.co... Mystère, au moins autant que ce iChat sûr lequel je me suis apparemment bien mépris... En tout cas, ce serait une sacrée nouvelle pour moi.
> Mais comment expliquer que, sur le site d'Apple, quand je veux (dois) créer un compte mac.com, il y a toujours un moment où on me demande mon numéro de carte bleue... Je n'achèterai pas iSight tant que ce mystère ne sera pas résolu, foi de zaireetvoltaire !!


Non tu peux créer un compte .Mac d'essai pour 30 jours. C'est gratuit. Une fois les 30 jours passés tu n'as plus accès à ton compte mais ton identifiant .Mac reste valable pour iChat. Sinon tu peux ouvrir un compte AOL... mais ce n'est pas hors-sujet? :love:


----------



## naas (11 Février 2006)

plus d'info comme d'hab sur le forum mac de skype


----------



## palou (13 Février 2006)

zaireetvoltaire a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait deux fois que ma réponse se perd dans les dédales de macg.co... Mystère, au moins autant que ce iChat sûr lequel je me suis apparemment bien mépris... En tout cas, ce serait une sacrée nouvelle pour moi.
> Mais comment expliquer que, sur le site d'Apple, quand je veux (dois) créer un compte mac.com, il y a toujours un moment où on me demande mon numéro de carte bleue... Je n'achèterai pas iSight tant que ce mystère ne sera pas résolu, foi de zaireetvoltaire !!



Achète une petite Webcam Usb Macally à 19,90 chez Macway et tu télcharges iChatUSBcam 2,06 à 9,95$ (c'est même gratos à l'essai 7 jours) et roule ma poule pour la visio sur iChat. Ca marche impec
Ciao


----------



## SeraphinLampion (15 Février 2006)

J'ai acheté pour offrir à Noël à des membres de la famille et pour moi les trois appareils ci dessous. Dès qu'on ouvre les boites, on n'a vraiment pas une impression de qualité
Le téléphone sans fil Dual ne marche pas sur mac. Il a marché sur windows une petite semaine, après le micro ne marchait plus.
Le Simply phone marche toujours un peu (il y a un pilote pour mac) mais le micro a un faux contact, le corespondant entend un fort grésillement et un peu la voix.
Le beau téléphone à l'ancienne: pour s'en servir avec un GSM, il faut mettre un adaptateur qui vole en éclat dès qu'on le touche. Avec de la super glu on arrive à le recoller, mais il faut tenir la prise fermement, sinon faux contact.
Pour l'utiliser avec un mac, il faut l'iMic ou équivalent, et bien sur tenir la prise fermement pendant qu'on téléphone, sous peine de faux contact.
Le service après vente répond très vite qu'il fdaudra attendre très longtemps pour avoir un numéro de retour.
En résumé: n'achetez pas de matériel chez Skype.


Cordless DUALphone (Téléphone sans fil DUAL) 
*99,00   124,50 
*


 *Simply Phones*    Qualité, design et fonctionnalités supérieures - Skype en couleur!

*39,95   *



 *HULGER P*PHONE*


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (18 Février 2006)

Moi j'utilise un casque logitech et les enceintes de ma stéréo, avec ça aucun problème, en plus tu gardes les deux main libre, bien plus pratique qu'un téléphone. Et la qualité est très bien.

Maintenant on attend toujours la video :sleep:


----------



## cocotahiti (24 Février 2006)

Il n'est pas encore sorti, mais s'il n'est pas trop cher je pense qu'il va faire un malheur:
Skype en wifi accessible partout ( ou il y a de la wifi libre ) comme avec un GSM...

http://www.netgear.fr/produits/skype/index.php:)


----------



## cocotahiti (24 Février 2006)

Il n'est pas encore sorti, mais s'il n'est pas trop cher je pense qu'il va faire un malheur:
Skype en wifi accessible partout ( ou il y a de la wifi libre ) comme avec un GSM...

http://www.netgear.fr/produits/skype/index.php:)


----------



## naas (24 Février 2006)

miam miam :love: manque plus que palmos et c'est bon plus un ipod intégré et c'est parfait


----------



## tib51 (3 Mars 2006)

Par contre, avez vous des problèmes avec Skype au niveau des indicateurs d'état?
Sur un Mac, l'autre ordi est visible comme "en ligne" par contre sur l'autre, le premier est marque comme offline, alors qu'il est evidement connecté.

Bref pas très pratique tout ça, puisque le seul moyen de savoir si quelqu'un est en ligne, c'est de l'appeler.....


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2006)

tu peux choisir manuellement ton état


----------



## kevule (3 Mars 2006)

j'ai tésté skype et j'ai été assez decu. l'isight n'est apparement pas pris en charge. Le programme est entierement en anglais. 

iChat propose une conference VIDEO a plusieurs, Skype non.

iChat est compatible avec les profils AIM. qu'en est il de skype ?


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

skype ne propose pas encore le support de l'isight, il faut attendre le version 2
pour un programme entièrment en français (enfin presque :bebe:   ) fait une recherche sur macgé avec par exemple "skype français" ou regarde ma signature juste au dessus de ton post    (et re combo)
Skype est compatible avec skype qui est multiplaterforme, donc aucune necessité d'être compatible avec ichat et autre aim
Si tu attends un peu la version 2.0 tu ne sera pas déçu


----------



## tib51 (4 Mars 2006)

J'ai bien vu comment changer d'état, mais le problème est que cela ne se répercute pas toujours sur l'autre ordi.
Mes parents ont beau se mettre sur l'etat "en ligne" (icone vert) ils restent désespérément déconnéctés chez moi. Il faut que je les appelle pour que leur état passe à "en ligne"


----------



## kevule (4 Mars 2006)

Ok
merci pour le lien vers ton topic. Je viens de le decouvrir quelque minutes avant. 
Ce forum est vraiment tres etoffés. C'est une mine d'information.

Skype n'autorise pas la conference multiple en video, iChat oui.



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> skype ne propose pas encore le support de l'isight, il faut attendre le version 2
> pour un programme entièrment en français (enfin presque :bebe:   ) fait une recherche sur macgé avec par exemple "skype français" ou regarde ma signature juste au dessus de ton post    (et re combo)
> Skype est compatible avec skype qui est multiplaterforme, donc aucune necessité d'être compatible avec ichat et autre aim
> Si tu attends un peu la version 2.0 tu ne sera pas déçu


----------



## sylko (17 Mars 2006)

*Skype sur iPod.*   


J'ai rien pigé!


----------



## naas (17 Mars 2006)

bah c'est juste à partir du disque de l'ipod comment demarrer skype (via xp)
(tu m'as fait peur au début  j'ai vu ce truc je me suis dit encore une connerie d'un newbie, et puis mince c'est sylko qui poste ouh la vite que je lise ça serieux, et puis finalement non ça va, plus de peur que de mal


----------



## ficelle (20 Mars 2006)

et skype en UB ?

c'est pour la vesion 2 ?


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2006)

vi version ub et c'est pour bientôt
extrait:"...Hey All,
Last month we said we'd ship Skype for Mac 2.0 in the second quarter (April - May - June).
We are still on track for that and making great progress.
Skype for Mac 2.0 will support cross platform video, offer an new more compact user interface and be a Universal Binary.
So hang in there everyone, no begging needed, just a little time to get all of this working properly. ..."

sinon tu peux essayer sightspeed en attendant


----------



## Goulven (21 Mars 2006)

Ils supporteront l'iSight?


----------



## tib51 (21 Mars 2006)

Ca me parait inévitable puisque c'est la webcam utilisée par une grande majorité de macuser (et pour cause, elle est excellente)


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> vi version ub et c'est pour bientôt
> extrait:"...Hey All,
> Last month we said we'd ship Skype for Mac 2.0 in the second quarter (April - May - June).
> We are still on track for that and making great progress.
> ...


C'est une bonne nouvelle 

J'ai essayé skype video, sur PC, et ça fonctionne bien


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2006)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ils supporteront l'iSight?


non que l'usb




nanh je déconne


----------



## Goulven (21 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> non que l'usb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crétin! :love: :love:


----------



## takamaka (21 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Last month we said we'd ship Skype for Mac 2.0 in the second quarter (April - May - June).



:mouais: J'aimerais bien avoir une déclaration officielle de Skype sur ce sujet. :hein: 

Jusque là, _Rosnow_ n'est qu'un pseudo et on voit toujours rien venir. Sérieux ca fait combien de temps qu'ils ont annoncés la version Mac de Skype 2 ?

Bon allez, le boulet vous laisse le thread...  

Mais je reviendrais dès que j'aurais essayé Skype 2 version UB, etc... !


----------



## Caster (22 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> vi version ub et c'est pour bientôt
> extrait:"...Hey All,
> Last month we said we'd ship Skype for Mac 2.0 in the second quarter (April - May - June).
> We are still on track for that and making great progress.
> ...



excellente nouvelle .... depuis le temps que je cherche une info à ce sujet !


----------



## tib51 (22 Mars 2006)

Donc, pour en revenir à mon problème d'état qui n'apparait pas, personne n'a de solution?


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2006)

j'ai le même problème, pas de solutions


----------



## ficelle (26 Avril 2006)

1.4.0.39 en UB dispo !


----------



## steinway (26 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> 1.4.0.39 en UB dispo !



je viens de l installer mais cette version ne demmare pas... je suis sous 10.3.9  apres une reinstallation de la version precedente, tout fonctionne


----------



## yoffy (26 Avril 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> je viens de l installer mais cette version ne demmare pas... je suis sous 10.3.9  apres une reinstallation de la version precedente, tout fonctionne


10.4.6 et j'ai dû aussi reprendre l'ancienne version.  

Edit : dit-on que cette nouvelle version était un raté et a été retirée du site Skype


----------



## ficelle (26 Avril 2006)

ça ira mieu demain ! 

pas le courage de remettre l'ancienne :sleep:


----------



## SeraphinLampion (18 Mai 2006)

J'avais commandé pour Noël deux téléphones Skype qui ne marchaient pas (cf précédent post).
Skype a décidé (en mars) de me rembourser: bonne nouvelle.
Je n'ai toujours pas reçu le remboursement.
Peut-être pour Noël prochain?


----------



## bucheron74 (18 Mai 2006)

salut je viens de trouver aujourd'hui la mise à jour de SKYPE qui est la 1.4.0.49
à quand la 2.0 tant attendue ?
on avait dit début mai, quelqu'un sait si il y a un souci car la mise à jour que j'ai date du mois de mai
auraient ils abandonné le projet ?


----------



## takamaka (18 Mai 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> à quand la 2.0 tant attendue ?



A la Saint Glin-Glin...


----------



## bucheron74 (18 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> A la Saint Glin-Glin...



bon je dois comprendre que la version ne sortira pas


----------



## tib51 (18 Mai 2006)

Roooooooo, bien sur que si elle sortira.
Quand on en sera à chatter en hologramme, peut être que Skype nous fera l'honneur de nous incorporer la vidéo dans son logiciel mac.
Quoi, je suis mauvaise langue? C'est possible... A moins que je ne sois un peu déçu par skype qui se prétned multiplateforme....


----------



## takamaka (22 Mai 2006)

Sujet lié à la sortie de Wengo

"En face, Skype est bien disponible sur Linux, Mac OS ou Pocket PC, mais les communications vidéo sont opérationnelles uniquement sur la version Windows. «La visio sur plate-forme Linux et Mac OS sera disponible d'ici à la fin de l'année», nous a confié un responsable de Skype France." Source Zdnet.

*Comme un air de Vista...*


----------



## tib51 (22 Mai 2006)

lol.
Effectivement....
D'un autre coté, ils ne prennent pas trop de risque, la visio sur Mac va bien finir par sortir.
En tout cas, pour moi, c'est fini d'attendre, quand une boite n'est pas capable d'évoluer suffisament vite, je zappe.
J'avais fait la même chose avec le logiciel de notation musicale Finale, qui avait mis trop de temps à sortir pour Mac OS X, que j'avais préféré tout réapprendre sous Sibelius qui, lui, était dispo pour osX depuis pas mal de temps. Maintenant, je ne regrette rien!


----------



## naas (22 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> *Comme un air de Vista...*


en plus ils font  dans le foutage de gueule


----------



## takamaka (22 Mai 2006)

Ayé j'ai lu !


----------



## akton (22 Mai 2006)

j'ai essayer un concurrent qui propose sms, voip, et prend msn etc... pour le coté messagerie. Et le skypeout moins cher skype.

  Mais malheureusement en version beta, pas du tout fiable, dommage pour le moment j'espère. ça s'appelle wengophone, je crois même qu'il fait visio (s'il fonctionnait correctement)


----------



## takamaka (22 Mai 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## ice (22 Mai 2006)

akton a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayer un concurrent qui propose sms, voip, et prend msn etc... pour le coté messagerie. Et le skypeout moins cher skype.
> 
> Mais malheureusement en version beta, pas du tout fiable, dommage pour le moment j'espère. ça s'appelle wengophone, je crois même qu'il fait visio (s'il fonctionnait correctement)


Je suis aller sur le site internet de wengophone et ça a l'air franchement pas mal du tout. Mais comme tu l'as dis => encore en version beta donc reste à voir la suite&#8230;


----------



## naas (23 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


euh les gars vous voulez pas faire une recherche avec marqué wengo
juste comme ça en passant nanh ?


----------



## OlivierL (23 Mai 2006)

Sur ZDNET, je cite :
_"La visio sur plate-forme Linux et Mac OS sera disponible d'ici à la fin de l'année", nous a confié un responsable de Skype France._


----------



## takamaka (23 Mai 2006)

OlivierL a dit:
			
		

> Sur ZDNET, je cite :
> _"La visio sur plate-forme Linux et Mac OS sera disponible d'ici à la fin de l'année", nous a confié un responsable de Skype France._



  C'est écrit en gros ici !


----------



## sylko (24 Mai 2006)

Niklas Zennström, un des fondateurs de Skype, vient d'acheter un MacBook Pro, la nouvelle version ne devrait pas tarder à débarquer.


----------



## oxigen (24 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
Désolé d'entrer dans la discussion inopinément, mais je souhaiterai savoir si pour mac il est prévu une version "webcam" de Skype ?
Merci


----------



## takamaka (24 Mai 2006)

Et bien si tu reprends le début de ce thread, tu auras une réponse claire, précise.
Et on ne peut que remercier les intervenants !

:rateau:


----------



## sylko (24 Mai 2006)

Pas tapper, pas tapper, naas.   

Tu n'en manques pas... d'oxigen    

Si tu reviens une ou deux pages en arrière, tu découvriras que le sujet a été abondament abordé. Skype n'a pas annoncé de date de lancement.  

Il semblerait qu'un développeur sur Mac (David Rosnow) aille quitté le navire, le mois dernier. Peut-être est-ce la raison du retard.

Sur les forums de Skype...

Posted: Tue Feb 14, 2006 3:21 am
(...) " We give out some advance information on future releases, but only as we see fit. (...)

You keep asking what we are doing : we are developing Skype for Mac 2.0. Video on our Windows product was under development for a very long time. Our Mac version should be done in a fraction of that time, but it takes a few months of development time. 
We have never said that Windows and Mac video would be released at the same time, that was never our plan, but we have said all along that we would bring video to Mac as soon as we could - and that is what we are doing."

Il existe également un blog Skype consacré au Mac. On y trouve souvent d'excellentes infos.


----------



## tib51 (24 Mai 2006)

.....Rentrer dans une conversation sans lire les 25 dernière pages, je te comprends, mais tu pourrais tout de même prendre la peine de lire les 10 derniers posts..... Tu aurais eu ta réponse.
Bon, comme je suis sympa je te réponds tout de même.
Alors, oui une version de Skype avec visioconférence est prévue, mais le problème est qu'on ne sais absolument pas quand elle sera disponible. C'est justement l'objet des coup de gueule que l'on pousse sur les derniers posts: la version windows propose cette fonctionalité depuis quelques temps déja et la version mac est très en retard par rapport à celle PC.
C'est pourquoi nombre d'entre nous commencent à s'orienter vers d'autres solutions muliplateforme un peu plus dynamique que skype.

En ce qui me concerne ça fait longtemps que j'utilise iChat et pour la vidéo, c'est quand mê^me le pied....


----------



## samalaplaya (25 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Juste un p'tit mot pour vous signaler que la solution de compatibilité tant attendue de Skype existe depuis peu (pour les pressés) mais ... par Wengo.
C'est ici


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

Juste un p'tit mot pour te signaler que l'on en débat déjà ici...


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

si ça continue les modos vont devoir te payer pour le boulot d'aiguillage :bebe:  


			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pas tapper, pas tapper, naas.


ça se voit que j'ai forcé ?    faut maintenir la préssion un peu 

c'est sympa les infos que tu as trouvé sur les dev. de skype  dommage que la machine m'interdise de te bouler, quel boulet


----------



## bubumac (25 Mai 2006)

Mis à part Wengo, un autre logiciel semble prometteur pour la visioconférence : xMeeting

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=140321


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> si ça continue les modos vont devoir te payer pour le boulot d'aiguillage :bebe:



Alors je veux bien le iTruc de Nike pour tester "en vrai" !

- Marseille-Cassis 29/10/06

- Sainté Lyon 03/12/06


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Mai 2006)

_(je ne sais pas si quelqu'un en avait déjà parlé au moment de la sortie de l'info)._

Oui bon je sais, nous avec notre version de Skype qui a toujours pas la video, on en est pas là.. mais bon, en attendant, il est bon de savoir que l'avenir de Skype c'est ça aussi:

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/16052006/308/skype-appels-nationaux-gratuits-aux-etats-unis-et-au-canada.html

:love: 
*DW*


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

Oui j'en ai parlé et un super positif avait répondu


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

C'est Dramismatique !

:rateau:


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'en ai parlé et un super positif avait répondu



En effet..


----------



## samalaplaya (25 Mai 2006)

.... hello. Moi j'veux pas être positif ou négatif ou quoi que ce soit, mais j'ai une Freebox... Alors les appels à l'étranger, c'est gratos pour un max. de pays (tous ceux qui entourent la France, déjà) depuis belle lurette... y compris sur les portables au US et au Canada (du type: tu appelles qqu'un, tu tchatches 1h... à l'extreme, tu raccroches même pas pendant une semaine ! => 0  !).
Donc, même en évitant de faire l'espèce de blasé, la téléphonie gratos, bof, c'est pas l'objectif...

C'est bien de la visio (avec son + image !) *compatible mac et pc *sans bricolage que j'attends de Skype (pas des solutions "volontaires" mais bancales, comme Mercury, aMSN ou autre où il y a tjrs un pb de son ou d'image coté mac ou pc)...


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

T'inquiètes, tu n'es pas tout seul


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Mai 2006)

Salut Samalaplaya,

Si j'habitais en France, il y a de grandes chances que je réagirais comme toi, c'est sur que la gratuité des appels devient de plus en plus accessoire pour beaucoup.. 
Malheureusement ici en Italie, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a AU MOINS 5 ans de retard sur les offres et possibilités offertes par les FAI à ce niveau là   .. 
Comment est la situation dans les autres pays européens? La gratuité se développe?

Conclusion: la video j'espère que c'est pour bientot, mais la gratuité du Skype Out aussi :rose:   
En plus ça serait cool de pouvoir appeler gratuitement depuis l'hotel ou depuis n'importe ou avec le Mac portable 

*DW*


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:
			
		

> Comment est la situation dans les autres pays européens? La gratuité se développe?


en irlande les offres adsl+tv+tel viennent tout juste d'arriver et peu d'endroit dans le pays sont eligibles pour une ligne adsl.

En italie (enfin en sicile, c'est pas vraiment l'italie, plutôt l'afrique  ) je me souviens de tnt, til et alice en 2001 qui avait des prix... bon c'est mieux la france sur le coup


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> si ça continue les modos vont devoir te payer pour le boulot d'aiguillage :bebe:
> 
> ça se voit que j'ai forcé ?    faut maintenir la préssion un peu
> 
> c'est sympa les infos que tu as trouvé sur les dev. de skype  dommage que la machine m'interdise de te bouler, quel boulet


 
Pas mieux...   

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à naas.   :hein: *


----------



## akton (26 Mai 2006)

la belgique, c'est pas ça non plus au niveau des offres donc skype ou autre s'impose pour appeler en France.


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Mai 2006)

Salut, petite question..
Je viens d'installer mon compte skype sur PC, alors que d'habitude je l'utilise sur mon Mac chez moi.
Alors que je suis entré en conversation avec un des mes contacts sur le PC de mon travail, toute ma conversation d'hier soir, c'est à dire l'historique avec cette personne, s'est mis à défiler sous mes yeux  
Vous savez si il y a la possibilité de faire en sorte que cela ne se reproduise pas?
(je croyais pourtant avoir refuser l'enregistrement de l'historique sur ma version Mac..  )

*DW*


----------



## takamaka (26 Mai 2006)

Déjà vu !

Sur la version Mac, dans l'onglet Chat, il y a la possibilité de supprimer l'ensemble des conversations. Il doit bien y avoir une fonction similaire sur PC...


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Déjà vu !
> 
> Sur la version Mac, dans l'onglet Chat, il y a la possibilité de supprimer l'ensemble des conversations. Il doit bien y avoir une fonction similaire sur PC...



Ben oui mais non, c'est pas ça le problème.
Sur ma version skype j'ai coché la case "no history", donc ça ne devrait dejà pas sauvegarder mon historique. 
Ensuite c'est sur le PC, qu'avant meme de commencer une session de chat tout la conversation tapée sur Mac apparait en se déroulant.

Du coup je comprends pas, pourquoi cette conversation est sauvegardée du chat précédent.. un peu comme si ça sauvegardait les chats, alors que ça devrait pas.. et qu'en plus ça les rabalance comme ça si on se connecte sur un PC avec son compte.


----------



## takamaka (26 Mai 2006)

Comme je l'ai déjà dit: Déjà Vu !

Et malheureusement je n'ai pas de solution, désolé !


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai déjà dit: Déjà Vu !
> 
> Et malheureusement je n'ai pas de solution, désolé !



Ah ok   je croyais que tu n'avais pas compris, et que tu disais _deja vu _pensant à un autre probleme

Bon.. ça doit etre un bug je pense


----------



## Emma Laroche (7 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour 

Skype n'autorise pas encore la vidéo ?
Il faut encore jongler combien de temps entre S et Ichat /aim
avant de voir nos contacts sur un seul et même logiciel ?


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2006)

il existe une version b&#233;t&#224; vid&#233;o, mais elle n'est pas stable et tu risque d'effacer tes contacts
la prudence est donc de mise, tu peux tenter l'aventure mais je te conseille d'attendre la version finale qui devrait arriver sous peu _(enfin ils nous disent &#231;a depuis le d&#233;but de l'ann&#233;e  )_


----------



## sylko (25 Juillet 2006)

Enfin une version beta officielle...


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juillet 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Enfin une version beta officielle...


 
mh mh, c'est marrant, ils parlent pas de vid&#233;os......:hein:

vivement ce soir sur mon PB pour tester &#231;a ! et aussi les "exclusive Mac-only features."


----------



## sylko (25 Juillet 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> mh mh, c'est marrant, ils parlent pas de vidéos......:hein:
> 
> vivement ce soir sur mon PB pour tester ça ! et aussi les "exclusive Mac-only features."


 

Désolé. Dans la précipitation je me suis trompé de lien. :rose:   Le voici...


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juillet 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Désolé. Dans la précipitation je me suis trompé de lien. :rose: Le voici...


 
no prob......  j'ai pas bcp cherché non plus à vrai dire :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juillet 2006)

bon ben, soit je suis une buze, soit y'a un couac........ ça marche comment la vidéo ?.??? parce que là, jepige pas trop ! aucun menu, pas de réglages, et pourtant j'ai téléchargé la bonne version......normalement ???? :mouais::hein:


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

il te faut la 1.5.0.47 et non pas la 1.5.0.48 ! (me demande pas pourquoi pas contre   )


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il te faut la 1.5.0.47 et non pas la 1.5.0.48 ! (me demande pas pourquoi pas contre   )


 aaaaaaahhhhh ok d'accord..... ben pquoi ???? 

edit : Donc, ok, &#231;a fontionne, merci Mister Naas, via le download ici 

Vivement la version finale !!!!! 

&#224; +


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Juillet 2006)

Pffff chez moi &#231;a marche pas! 
J'arrive &#224; lancer l'application, &#224; avoir un contact audio, un &#233;change de fichies et tout, mais lorsque je clique sur D&#233;marrer la video, rien ne se produit (avec 1.5.0.47  et l'iSight int&#233;gr&#233;e de l'iMac G)


----------



## takamaka (26 Juillet 2006)

Sais-tu qu'une nouvelle b&#233;ta est mise &#224; disposition ? 1.5.0.52


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2006)

benh dis donc le dormeur s'est reveill&#233; chez skype 
nous avons fait des essais vid&#233;o de mac a mac et la roue de la mort est apparue
la vid&#233;o fonctionnait mais al&#233;atoirement et impossible d'acceder au texte
bref telechargeont la 52


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh dis donc le dormeur s'est reveill&#233; chez skype
> nous avons fait des essais vid&#233;o de mac a mac et la roue de la mort est apparue
> la vid&#233;o fonctionnait mais al&#233;atoirement et impossible d'acceder au texte
> bref telechargeont la 52


 
test&#233; ce matin: 1.5.0.47 sur imac G3 avec isight, et &#231;a plante irr&#233;m&#233;diablement d&#232;s l'ouverture du soft....ggrrrrr mais bon il est sp&#233;cifi&#233; minimum G4 800Mhz (je pense) et je suis en G3600........ &#224; suivre

je teste actuellement la version "pr&#233;cedente" (la 1.5.0.47) sur mon PB G4, en liaison avec un PC &#233;quip&#233; d'une cam logitech...... &#231;a marche nickel (en r&#233;ception sur mac donc)

edit: suis pass&#233; en 1.5.0.52 >>>> &#231;a roule toujours.....

edit 2 : ai test&#233; sur PB avec driver macam pour cam logitech....... marche pas.....cam pas reconnue.....(ok avec QT pourtant.....)

prochain test, l'isight sur mon PB, l'imac en 1.5.0.52

&#224; +


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juillet 2006)

bon ben avec macam, ça veut pô ! 

quelqu'un a t il réussi ?


----------



## sylko (26 Juillet 2006)

A propos, en ao&#251;t, il y a des cadeaux avec Skype!


----------



## DandyWarhol (31 Juillet 2006)

Salut &#224; tous,
J'ai install&#233; la derni&#232;re version de Skype / Beta, et &#231;a l'air de fonctionner sans probl&#232;me.
Par contre j'aimerais v&#233;rifier un truc avec vous.
Il semblerait que lorsque je suis en invisible, on me voit quand meme, car l'icone de la camera en face de mon nom est en bleu. Alors que si Skype est arret&#233;, l'icone de la camera est en gris.
En gros, &#231;a ne me permet plus d'utiliser la fonction d'invisibilit&#233;.
Vous aussi &#231;a le fait?


----------



## takamaka (31 Juillet 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> J'ai installé la dernière version de Skype / Beta, et ça l'air de fonctionner sans problème.
> Par contre j'aimerais vérifier un truc avec vous.
> Il semblerait que lorsque je suis en invisible, on me voit quand meme, car l'icone de la camera en face de mon nom est en bleu. Alors que si Skype est arreté, l'icone de la camera est en gris.
> ...


Curieux, j'avais pas remarqué. Je fais un test pour voir.


----------



## DandyWarhol (31 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Curieux, j'avais pas remarqué. Je fais un test pour voir.


 
Attends, en fait j'ai mal exprimé ce que je voulais dire.
Je reste bien en invisible, mais c'est l'icone (seul) de la caméra qui changeant de couleur, "trahit" l'état de connexion d'invisibilité.


----------



## Mangafody (1 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il existe une version bétà vidéo, mais elle n'est pas stable et tu risque d'effacer tes contacts
> la prudence est donc de mise, tu peux tenter l'aventure mais je te conseille d'attendre la version finale qui devrait arriver sous peu _(enfin ils nous disent ça depuis le début de l'année  )_


 
Bonjour a tous,
je suis sous la version beta depuis 3 semaines et je n'ai eut aucun probleme, video nickel, beaucoup plus fluide que mercury. J'en suis content, certe je n'ai pas trop de contact donc j'ai pu le tester sans trop de risque. En résumé, la version est OK.


----------



## Caddie Rider (1 Août 2006)

Je le suis depuis deux semaine aussi et j'ai eu quelques plantages mais rien de tres serieux... J'ai l impression de retrouver windows  Blagues mise à part, vivement la version stable !


----------



## DandyWarhol (1 Août 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai install&#233; la derni&#232;re version de Skype / Beta, et &#231;a l'air de fonctionner sans probl&#232;me.
> Par contre j'aimerais v&#233;rifier un truc avec vous.
> Il semblerait que lorsque je suis en invisible, on me voit quand meme, car l'icone de la camera en face de mon nom est en bleu. Alors que si Skype est arret&#233;, l'icone de la camera est en gris.
> En gros, &#231;a ne me permet plus d'utiliser la fonction d'invisibilit&#233;.
> Vous aussi &#231;a le fait?


 


			
				DandyWarhol a dit:
			
		

> Attends, en fait j'ai mal exprim&#233; ce que je voulais dire.
> Je reste bien en invisible, mais c'est l'icone (seul) de la cam&#233;ra qui changeant de couleur, "trahit" l'&#233;tat de connexion d'invisibilit&#233;.


 

Personne n'a fait le test alors?


----------



## yret (10 Août 2006)

AVIS aux modérateurs de ce forum:

je vous propose de fusionner le sujet suivant de mon forum "réagissez" http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=143704&page=4 avec celui-ci...


----------



## Emma Laroche (10 Août 2006)

Cela fonctionne, son et webcam : vraiment sympa  
Je vous remercie de nous avoir informé
de cette nouvelle version (que j'attendais avec impatience)


----------



## naas (10 Août 2006)

attention la version b&#233;ta propos&#233;e au chargement est inf&#233;rieure &#224; la version vid&#233;o !!!


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (10 Août 2006)

Faut'il ouvrir des ports  pour la vidéo ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2006)

Normalement pas... Verifie si tu as la bonne version... 1.5.0.61..


----------



## naas (11 Août 2006)

Claude.FR.CH a dit:
			
		

> Faut'il ouvrir des ports  pour la vid&#233;o ?


je tai d&#233;j&#224; repondu ailleurs   

lis les r&#233;ponse que l'on te donne


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (12 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je tai déjà repondu ailleurs
> 
> lis les réponse que l'on te donne



Oui si tu avait regarder de quand date mon message tu aurrai vu qu'il est dater de bien avant ta réponse.
Mais merci quand même pour la réponse, pas pour la remarque.


----------



## Lalis (16 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

j'utilise la version béta avec vidéo de Skype (1.5.0.52). J'ignore si c'est la dernière, mais elle marche très bien sur mon iBookG4 avec iSight et je n'ai perdu aucun contact. Au contraire, je dispose maintenant d'une version en français. Je communique avec des utlisateurs de PC. Eh oui, il en reste...
Seulement je n'ai pas trouvé comment régler le nombre d'images par secondes de la caméra (donc l'image n'est pas très fluide, moins qu'avec iChat), alors que mes correspondants ont l'option dans les outils. Je n'ai rien trouvé de tel dans les préférences. J'ai sans doute mal cherché (l'aide ne m'a été d'aucune utilité), et l'un de vous saura vraisemblablement où m'aiguiller.
Si la cause est la demande de haut débit de l'iSight, j'ai vu les échanges à ce sujet sur ce forum, or j'ai l'adsl 512k. C'est peut-être ça. Tant pis, on fera avec.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## takamaka (16 Août 2006)

Lalis a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'utilise la version béta avec vidéo de Skype (1.5.0.52). J'ignore si c'est la dernière, mais elle marche très bien sur mon iBookG4 avec iSight et je n'ai perdu aucun contact. Au contraire, je dispose maintenant d'une version en français. Je communique avec des utlisateurs de PC. Eh oui, il en reste...
> Seulement je n'ai pas trouvé comment régler le nombre d'images par secondes de la caméra (donc l'image n'est pas très fluide, moins qu'avec iChat), alors que mes correspondants ont l'option dans les outils. Je n'ai rien trouvé de tel dans les préférences. J'ai sans doute mal cherché (l'aide ne m'a été d'aucune utilité), et l'un de vous saura vraisemblablement où m'aiguiller.
> ...


C'est tout à la fois une question de débit et le fait d'une version béta


----------



## Lalis (16 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout à la fois une question de débit et le fait d'une version béta&#8230;


Voilà qui confirme. Dommage. On fera avec en attendant mieux.


----------



## Al_Copett (16 Août 2006)

bonsoir à tous,

Voilà, malgré mes recherches je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à un petit soucis que j'ai avec SkypeOut.
Quand j'appelle un poste fixe ou mobile, je n'entend pas la tonalité qui m'indique que le téléphone sonne chez la personne que j'appelle. Puis quand celle-ci décroche, je n'entend pas la personne répondre, ni elle ne m'entend.
Qelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu le problème ?
Ce problème n'est pas permanent, mais SkypeOut bug quand même assez souvent.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## theverglades (22 Août 2006)

bonjour, 
a chaque fois que je veux envoyer un message a quelqu'un ca me marque  : Skype n'a pu envoyer le message "..." ... 
D'où est succeptible de venir cette erreur?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## naas (22 Août 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Voilà, malgré mes recherches je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à un petit soucis que j'ai avec SkypeOut.
> Quand j'appelle un poste fixe ou mobile, je n'entend pas la tonalité qui m'indique que le téléphone sonne chez la personne que j'appelle. Puis quand celle-ci décroche, je n'entend pas la personne répondre, ni elle ne m'entend.
> ...


humm quelle version utilises tu ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Août 2006)

theverglades a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> a chaque fois que je veux envoyer un message a quelqu'un ca me marque : Skype n'a pu envoyer le message "..." ...
> D'o&#249; est succeptible de venir cette erreur?
> Merci beaucoup


 
Excuse ma question stupide, mais est ce que tu as essay&#233; d'envoyer ces messages &#224; une personne qui &#233;tait d&#233;connect&#233;e?
En effet, lorsque SKYPE m'indique ce message c'est que mon correspondant est d&#233;connect&#233;, ou alors qu'il &#233;tait connect&#233; au moment de l'&#233;criture de mon message mais qu'il s'est d&#233;connect&#233; au moment ou je l'ai l'envoy&#233;.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Août 2006)

de plus, j'ai déjà constaté à maintes reprises que certains contacts sont connectés (ai eu confirmation via adium/msn ou téléphone), mais n'apparaissent pas connectés sur ma liste...... et inversément

petit bug "amusant" hier: j'étais en chat adium/msn avec un de mes contacts, quand mon mac m'a signifié" un appel audio sur skype.....il se trouve que c'est le contact msn en question qui en fait ne m'a pas du tout appelé ?!?   et ça a sonné quelque fois puis impossible de prendre la pseudo communication, de la refuser, de quitter skype etc etc .... bref mon book totalement planté, ai du forcer l'extinction complète ! warf......vivement la version stable


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Août 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Voilà, malgré mes recherches je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à un petit soucis que j'ai avec SkypeOut.
> Quand j'appelle un poste fixe ou mobile, je n'entend pas la tonalité qui m'indique que le téléphone sonne chez la personne que j'appelle. Puis quand celle-ci décroche, je n'entend pas la personne répondre, ni elle ne m'entend.
> ...




J'âi eu le droit à la même chose hier soir... J'ai ensuite tenté d'appeler sur un Natel (portable) et la ça marchait... bizarre... Comme j'appelais en Turquie, je me suis dit que l'etat des ligne


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Août 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir &#224; tous,
> 
> Voil&#224;, malgr&#233; mes recherches je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de r&#233;ponses &#224; un petit soucis que j'ai avec SkypeOut.
> Quand j'appelle un poste fixe ou mobile, je n'entend pas la tonalit&#233; qui m'indique que le t&#233;l&#233;phone sonne chez la personne que j'appelle. Puis quand celle-ci d&#233;croche, je n'entend pas la personne r&#233;pondre, ni elle ne m'entend.
> ...




J'&#226;i eu le droit &#224; la m&#234;me chose hier soir... J'ai ensuite tent&#233; d'appeler sur un Natel (portable) et la &#231;a marchait... bizarre... Comme j'appelais en Turquie, je me suis dit que l'etat des lignes laissaient peut &#234;tre &#224; d&#233;sirer...


----------



## Al_Copett (23 Août 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> J'&#226;i eu le droit &#224; la m&#234;me chose hier soir... J'ai ensuite tent&#233; d'appeler sur un Natel (portable) et la &#231;a marchait... bizarre... Comme j'appelais en Turquie, je me suis dit que l'etat des lignes laissaient peut &#234;tre &#224; d&#233;sirer...


J'ai eu le bogue en appelant au Liban, m&#234;me reflex que toi les lignes sont satur&#233;es et aussi en appelant &#224; 30 km de chez moi, l&#224; moins probable. Attendons, peut-&#234;tre qu'un autre utilisateur de Skype aura la R&#233;ponse.


----------



## Al_Copett (23 Août 2006)

Bonsoir Naas,

J'utilisais la version 1.4.0.49 sous 10.4.7 avec le firewall activé et un routeur US Robotics sans config particulière.


----------



## elfanor (24 Août 2006)

dites c'est normal que j'ai des bruit d'alien sur skype quand je telephone a un ami sur le net?

j'arrive pas a les enlever et je trouve pas la soluce sur le net...


un peu d'aide merci bcp 


mathias

PS: derniere version de skype +mbp


----------



## cl97 (25 Août 2006)

petit sondage : lequel est le meilleur pour vous entre skype et ichat pour l'audio et pour la vid&#233;o ? J'ai r&#233;essay&#233; Skype r&#233;cemment et j'ai &#233;t&#233; surpris par la qualit&#233; du son


----------



## Lalis (25 Août 2006)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> petit sondage : lequel est le meilleur pour vous entre skype et ichat pour l'audio et pour la vidéo ? J'ai réessayé Skype récemment et j'ai été surpris par la qualité du son


Skype (version béta vidéo), avec iSight : très bonne communication avec les PCistes.
J'ai carrément supprimé iChat du Dock.


----------



## brome (25 Août 2006)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> petit sondage : lequel est le meilleur pour vous entre skype et ichat pour l'audio et pour la vidéo ? J'ai réessayé Skype récemment et j'ai été surpris par la qualité du son



Les deux logiciels proposent tous les deux une très bonne qualité de son et d'image. Le problème de Skype, c'est qu'il lui faut au moins deux ou trois fois plus de ressources processeur qu'iChat pour faire une vidéoconférence. À tel point que j'ai un jour fait un essai de Skype vidéo avec un ami qui a un G4 1,67 GHz, et il envoyait une vidéo saccadée parce que son proc ne suivait pas.

Skype est aussi pas mal buggé, encore. Il y a trois jours, je m'en suis servi pour faire une conférence audio à 3, entre 3 machines sous Windows, OS X et Linux. Chacun des clients Skype a planté au moins une fois et quitté la conférence.


----------



## orangina_rouge (26 Août 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Les deux logiciels proposent tous les deux une très bonne qualité de son et d'image. Le problème de Skype, c'est qu'il lui faut au moins deux ou trois fois plus de ressources processeur qu'iChat pour faire une vidéoconférence. À tel point que j'ai un jour fait un essai de Skype vidéo avec un ami qui a un G4 1,67 GHz, et il envoyait une vidéo saccadée parce que son proc ne suivait pas.
> 
> Skype est aussi pas mal buggé, encore. Il y a trois jours, je m'en suis servi pour faire une conférence audio à 3, entre 3 machines sous Windows, OS X et Linux. Chacun des clients Skype a planté au moins une fois et quitté la conférence.


Pour que Skype sature, c'est qu'il utilisait aussi d'autres logiciels gourmands en même temps. Ayant aussi un G4, en condition courante je n'ai pas ce problème.


----------



## brome (26 Août 2006)

Possible, mais ça me parait peu probable. D'une part parce que comme on a un peu cherché à voir d'où venait le problème, je pense qu'il s'en serait rendu compte s'il avait eu une appli gourmande qui tournait en même temps. Et d'autre part parce que quand je visualise les ressources pompées par Skype sur mon Core Duo 1,83GHz je m'aperçois qu'il consomme à peu près 80% de chacun de mes curs. Ce qui dépasse la puissance fournie par n'importe quel G4.

Du coup, j'explorerais plutôt du côté de la piste de la source vidéo utilisée. Utilisais-tu une iSight ?


----------



## mac girl (26 Août 2006)

Je usis une utilisatrice de skype courante mais le probleme c'est qu'aucun Pcistes neveut descendre du piedestal de msn !!!!! skype est d'après bien meilleur qu'msn le chat est aussi possible !!!! mais persone ne veut le savoir !!

je ne sais pas comment les faire changer d'avis !!!  

charlotte


----------



## ice (26 Août 2006)

mac girl a dit:
			
		

> Je usis une utilisatrice de skype courante mais le probleme c'est qu'aucun Pcistes neveut descendre du piedestal de msn !!!!! skype est d'après bien meilleur qu'msn le chat est aussi possible !!!! mais persone ne veut le savoir !!
> 
> je ne sais pas comment les faire changer d'avis !!!
> 
> charlotte


Hmm&#8230; C'est assez bizarres car sur PC Skype a une excellente r&#233;putation.


----------



## Pan (27 Août 2006)

J'ai téléchargé la dernière version de Skype (1.5.0.60) mais je ne trouve pas l'option "vidéo" 
Étonnant, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2006)

Pan a dit:
			
		

> &#201;tonnant, non ?


Non.
La version avec video est une Beta sp&#233;cifique.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

hello
elle marche la béta?
car j'aurai mon isight lundi..


----------



## orangina_rouge (27 Août 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, j'explorerais plutôt du côté de la piste de la source vidéo utilisée. Utilisais-tu une iSight ?


Ah non, une vulgaire webcam usb.  Par contre j'ai 2Go de mémoire vive, peut-être cela a-t-il aussi une incidence.


----------



## Pan (27 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> La version avec video est une Beta spécifique.



OK. J'ai téléchargé cette version (1.5.0.61) mais je ne trouve toujours pas l'option "vidéo" dans les menus déroulants  
Étonnant, non ?


----------



## cyberyoyo (27 Août 2006)

Pan a dit:
			
		

> OK. J'ai téléchargé cette version (1.5.0.61) mais je ne trouve toujours pas l'option "vidéo" dans les menus déroulants
> Étonnant, non ?


Va dans Préférences et onglet Vidéo


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2006)

Pan a dit:
			
		

> Étonnant, non ?



Non


    :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (28 Août 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> hello
> elle marche la béta?
> car j'aurai mon isight lundi..


Et tu l'as achetée où ton iSight? Elle n'est plus en vente dans nos contrées...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

isight d'occasion 
d'ailleurs, la personne doit me rappeler pour le RV ce jour et pas de news


----------



## Goulven (28 Août 2006)

Ah ok... Bon j'esp&#232;re qu'il va te rappeler...

Moi j'aurais aim&#233; en offrir une (iSight) &#224; mon fr&#232;re afin de visio-phoner un peu comme il est loin... Mais bon plus d'iSight... Je lui offre quoi moi?


----------



## cl97 (28 Août 2006)

un MacBook


----------



## Goulven (28 Août 2006)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> un MacBook


Mais comment n'y ai-je pas pensé plus tôt? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok... Bon j'espère qu'il va te rappeler...
> 
> Moi j'aurais aimé en offrir une (iSight) à mon frère afin de visio-phoner un peu comme il est loin... Mais bon plus d'iSight... Je lui offre quoi moi?



bizarres ceux qui mettent des annonces sur macgé:mouais:  il ne m'a même pas rappelée alors que je devais venir la chercher sur paris aujourd'hui


----------



## elfanor (28 Août 2006)

ya personne qui peut me repondre


...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

> elfanor : j'ai téléchargé la dernière version skype hier et pour moi le son est vraiment nickel sur l'ibook, j'ai même été agréablement surprise car il est meilleur qu'avec ichat. Je ne comprends donc pas ton pb,  peut-être cela vient-il de ton MBP?


----------



## madmoizel (30 Août 2006)

J'ai acheté mon Macbook ( via la BNP Paribas) il y a 2 jours et j'ai téléchargé la version 1.4 de Skype et aMSN.
C'est mon premier ordi perso, donc cela va sans dire que j'y comprend pas grand chose pour le moment... Alors je voulais savoir:

Si aMSN est la bonne version pour mon macbook?

Si il vaudrait mieux télécharger la version 1.5 de Skype? Et si oui, faut-il désinstaller la version 1.4? (et surtout comment faire les manipulations?)  

Et enfin, fonctionnent t'ils avec micro et video?

Merci à l'âme charitable qui pourra me répondre!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

il faut que tu tél la 1.5.0.6.1
voici le lien : http://www.skype.com/download/skype/macosx/videopreview.html
et desinstalle l'autre car sinon çà ne marchait pas pour moi.
pour la manip, je suis allée dans finder puis applications et j'ai glissé l'ancienne à la poubelle c'est tout et vice versa.
j'espère t'avoir aidée un petit peu dans la limite de mes compétences 
et je suis sur amsn aussi et çà marche bien.

pour la video je ne sais pas car je n'arrive tjs pas à trouver d'isight


----------



## woulf (30 Août 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> il faut que tu tél la 1.5.0.6.1
> voici le lien : http://www.skype.com/download/skype/macosx/videopreview.html
> et desinstalle l'autre car sinon çà ne marchait pas pour moi.
> pour la manip, je suis allée dans finder puis applications et j'ai glissé l'ancienne à la poubelle c'est tout et vice versa.
> ...



Tiens, j'en ai une qui ne me sert plus depuis que j'ai l'imac intel, MP si intéressée


----------



## madmoizel (30 Août 2006)

Merci pour l'aide! C'est sympa de répondre à des novices comme moi aussi clairement!
Pour l'instant je maîtrise pas trop... En tout cas j'adore mon Macbook! Mon seul regret: pourquoi n'ai-je pas croqué dans la pomme avant ?!


----------



## madmoizel (30 Août 2006)

Merci pour l'aide! C'est sympa de répondre à des novices comme moi aussi clairement!
Pour l'instant je maîtrise pas trop... En tout cas j'adore mon Macbook! Mon seul regret: pourquoi n'ai-je pas croqué dans la pomme avant ?!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

suis contente d'avoir réussi à t'aider un petit peu madmoizel   

> woulf : mp envoyé


----------



## Oscar (31 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,
Quelqu'un aurait-il réussi à faire marcher la video avec une webcam Philips SPC900NC ? Même en ayant téléchargé le soft "macam" je n'y arrive pas.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## julrizzo (3 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous, je souhaiterai utilisé skype , le problème c que je l'ai installé il y a 3 mois et je ne me souviens plus comment il fonctionne.
     En fait je ne me rappelle plus si j'ai un numéro de tél que l'on m'a attribué ou pas?  Comment le retrouvé pour le transmettre à un collègue. Ou suffit 'il simplement que je lui donne mon nom d'identifiant?  
  Excusé je parrai un peu beuné mais j'ai un trou. Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

hello

tu lui donnes juste ton identifiant


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> hello
> 
> tu lui donnes juste ton identifiant




là, on sent la maitrise...

t'as fait un stage ?!


----------



## Pan (5 Septembre 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:


> Va dans Préférences et onglet Vidéo



Ça y est, j'ai trouvé ! (Enfin, ça fait un petit moment mais je ne vous l'ai pas dit tout de suite). Super merci !  
Et c'est encore plus facile à trouver quand on parle à quelqu'un : il y a une petite caméra dessinée.


----------



## richard-deux (7 Septembre 2006)

_Du 7 septembre au 31 décembre 2006, les appels SkypeOut depuis la France Métropolitaine vers des lignes fixes en France Métropolitaine seront totalement gratuits._

Je n'ai pas de compte SkypeOut mais l'option fonctionne.
J'ai pu m'appeler faute de téléphoner à quelqu'un (je n'ai que les numéros de téléphones portables de mes amis :rateau: ) et mon téléphone de mon domicile sonne mais je n'arrive pas encore à faire une conversation seul. :mouais: 

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait déjà essayer et savoir si la connexion était bonne.
Merci pour vos réponses.  

PS: j'utilise toujours la version de naas (1.3.0.17 en français).


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> J'ai pu m'appeler faute de téléphoner à quelqu'un (je n'ai que les numéros de téléphones portables de mes amis :rateau: ) et mon téléphone de mon domicile sonne mais je n'arrive pas encore à faire une conversation seul. :mouais:
> 
> 
> PS: j'utilise toujours la version de naas (1.3.0.17 en français).


 
Tu peux toujours appelé un magasin ou un truc genre la mairie et demander un renseignement  
Dis donc au fait, la version dont tu parles ne gère pas la video, si??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

çà m'intéresse aussi les appels illimités sur les fixes car avec FT je n'ai pas cette option, déjà assez de trucs avec eux:mouais: 

Il faut virer skype et télécharger skype out? je n'ai pas trop compris ce qu'il faut faire exactement:rose: et çà m'intéresse aussi s'il y a la vidéo.

Merci


----------



## richard-deux (8 Septembre 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Tu peux toujours appelé un magasin ou un truc genre la mairie et demander un renseignement
> Dis donc au fait, la version dont tu parles ne gère pas la video, si??



J'ai effectivement passé des appels anodins à des magasins et à ma pharmacie.  

Cela marche nickel.  

En revanche, la version que j'utilise ne gère pas la vidéo mais je n'ai pas de webcam et dans ce cas précis il n'y en a pas besoin car je souhaitais appeler de Mac à téléphones fixes.


----------



## richard-deux (8 Septembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> çà m'intéresse aussi les appels illimités sur les fixes car avec FT je n'ai pas cette option, déjà assez de trucs avec eux:mouais:
> 
> Il faut virer skype et télécharger skype out? je n'ai pas trop compris ce qu'il faut faire exactement:rose: et çà m'intéresse aussi s'il y a la vidéo.
> 
> Merci



En fait dans Skype, il y a SkypeOut. (voir PJ)

Il te suffit pour appeler de composer ton numéro de telephone en mode international (0033) pour appeler un fixe en France.
Attention l'offre téléphone ordinateur à Fixe est gratuite jusque fin décembre 2007.

Concernant la vidéo, je laisse les autres te répondre car je ne sais pas.


----------



## desertea (8 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> En fait dans Skype, il y a SkypeOut. (voir PJ)
> 
> Il te suffit pour appeler de composer ton num&#233;ro de telephone en mode international (0033) pour appeler un fixe en France.
> Attention l'offre t&#233;l&#233;phone ordinateur &#224; Fixe est gratuite jusque fin d&#233;cembre 2007.
> ...



Skype est gratuit vers les fixes jusqu'en d&#233;cembre 2006 pas 2007 !!!


----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Septembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous,
N'ayant pas mon Mac avec moi au travail, je n'arrive pas &#224; aider mon p&#232;re qui a un petit soucis avec Skype.

On &#233;tait en train de parler, et lorsqu'il lance la video, &#231;a coupe le micro (avec une fenetre qui dit "micro coup&#233;" ou un truc comme &#231;a), comme si en fait il cliquait sur l'icone &#224; cot&#233; de la video qui coupe le micro.
Ca peut venir de quoi d'apr&#232;s vous?

Merci!
*DW*


----------



## richard-deux (8 Septembre 2006)

desertea a dit:


> Skype est gratuit vers les fixes jusqu'en décembre 2006 pas 2007 !!!



Oui :rateau: :rose: il fallait lire 2006.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

ah merci  je vais essayer de regarder çà de plus près, c'est sûr que c'est gratuit? comment le vérifier et pourquoi cette offre jusqu'à décembre 2006 ? il doit bien y avoir un but futur non? 

ah oui c'est juste pour la france métropolitaine?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> c'est sûr que c'est gratuit? comment le vérifier


Ben t'as pas a donner des sous pour que ça marche...



Toumaï a dit:


> et pourquoi cette offre jusqu'à décembre 2006 ? il doit bien y avoir un but futur non?


Pour apater le client comme toutes les offres promotionnelles.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

oui mais ce que je ne comprends pas d'où ma question, c'est que j'ai déjà téléphoné sur un fixe via skype sans qu'on me demande quoique ce soit et des amis m'ont dit attention çà va être facturé
désolée, mais çà ne fait pas longtemps que je l'ai téléchargé et ne comprends pas trop le fonctionnement du téléphone sauf bien sûr quand j'appelle un identifiant skype bien sûr. Voilà pourquoi je me pose la 2ème question sur l'offre gratuite?
Est-ce valable pour joindre la Réunion?

Merci d'avance


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;3958966 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ce que je ne comprends pas d'o&#249; ma question, c'est que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; t&#233;l&#233;phon&#233; sur un fixe via skype sans qu'on me demande quoique ce soit et des amis m'ont dit attention &#231;&#224; va &#234;tre factur&#233;



C'est que l'offre promotionnelle devait deja etre valable car normalement tu ne peux telephonner qu'apres avoir achet&#233; des cr&#233;dits.



			
				Touma&#239;;3958966 a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; pourquoi je me pose la 2&#232;me question sur l'offre gratuite?
> Est-ce valable pour joindre la R&#233;union?



C'est vrai que ce n'est pas clair. Sur le site il n'est fait mention nulle part d'une restriction a la France m&#233;tropolitaine.. Mais bon, rien ne t'empeche d'essayer: comme le montre le lien au dessus, tu ne peux appeller des telephones "ordinaires" qu'apres avoir achet&#233; des cr&#233;dits (hors offre). Si tu n'en a pas achet&#233;, &#231;a ne marchera pas.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

merci JPMISS pour le lien  
je viens de refaire le test en me téléphonant sur mon fixe et çà marche bien avec le 0033 devant et j'essaierai demain de tél à ma mère à la réunion pour voir si çà marche aussi car à cette heure elle va sauter au plafond:mouais:


----------



## richard-deux (9 Septembre 2006)

Pour la Reunion, tu ne pourras normalement pas.
Dans les condition, il est écrit:

_Du 7 septembre au 31 décembre 2006, les appels SkypeOut depuis la France Métropolitaine vers des lignes fixes en France Métropolitaine seront totalement gratuits._

Pour ma part, je n'ai rien acheté: pas de crédit donc je ne vois pas comment je pourrais être facturé.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

effectivement çà ne marche pas pour la réunion dommage par contre, depuis ce matin je passe tous mes appels sur les fixes en métropole et çà marche nickel


----------



## Goulven (11 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> _Du 7 septembre au 31 décembre 2006, les appels SkypeOut depuis la France Métropolitaine vers des lignes fixes en France Métropolitaine seront totalement gratuits._


Où as tu trouvé ça? C'est nul de ne pas pouvoir profiter de cette offre depuis l'étranger! C'est là tout l'intérêt de cette offre illimitée!!


----------



## richard-deux (11 Septembre 2006)

Goulven a dit:


> O&#249; as tu trouv&#233; &#231;a? C'est nul de ne pas pouvoir profiter de cette offre depuis l'&#233;tranger! C'est l&#224; tout l'int&#233;r&#234;t de cette offre illimit&#233;e!!



Sur la page d'accueil de Skype.
http://about.skype.com/news.html (en anglais)
La version fran&#231;aise a &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;e.  :mouais:

_Skype is offering all French-based people the chance to call their friends and family on landlines in France, for free._


----------



## Goulven (11 Septembre 2006)

Merci... Mais bon c'est nul qd m&#234;me!


----------



## salimalikoum (12 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous , voila je rentre de vacances . Premiere chose chez moi : je me connecte  : Tiens une nouvelle version de Skype (beta 1.5.0.75) .   Je telecharge , et là    je ne vois aucune trace de la fonction video .  Ma question est : cette nouvelle version de Skype comporte-t-elle la video ou non?
Si  c'est  non .........vive la patience
Si c'est oui il va falloire que je change mes lunettes 

merci de me repondre et à bientôt


----------



## FloMac (12 Septembre 2006)

salimalikoum a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous , voila je rentre de vacances . Premiere chose chez moi : je me connecte  : Tiens une nouvelle version de Skype (beta 1.5.0.75) .   Je telecharge , et là    je ne vois aucune trace de la fonction video .  Ma question est : cette nouvelle version de Skype comporte-t-elle la video ou non?
> Si  c'est  non .........vive la patience
> Si c'est oui il va falloire que je change mes lunettes
> 
> merci de me repondre et à bientôt



Skype_BETA_1.5.0.77_Video_preview


----------



## gazobu (12 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:


> Skype_BETA_1.5.0.77_Video_preview



http://www.skype.com/download/skype/macosx/videopreview.html
(ça marche nickel avec une iSight)


----------



## Pan (12 Septembre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/macosx/videopreview.html
> (ça marche nickel avec une iSight)



AVEC UNE USB AUSSI


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> effectivement çà ne marche pas pour la réunion dommage par contre, depuis ce matin je passe tous mes appels sur les fixes en métropole et çà marche nickel



Ca marche avec la Guadeloupe :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

j'vais faire une réclamation alors


----------



## gazobu (13 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca marche avec la Guadeloupe :love:


si tu veux essayer avec la polynesie ... un MP


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2006)

M'en fout de la polyn&#233;sie moi.


:rateau:


----------



## gazobu (13 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> M'en fout de la polynésie moi.


pourtant elle t'aime elle ... elle ne s'en remettra pas 


[c'est permis le flood à cette heure?]


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Septembre 2006)

Skype 2.0 en beta 

Le lien direct en UB


----------



## Kzimir (13 Septembre 2006)

Au premier coup d'oeil je ne vois pas de différence flagrante avec la version 1.5 Beta dernière en date...
La vidéo marchait déjà avant avec les PCs, la fonction d'envoi de SMS n'est pas implémentée...
Quelqu'un sait où se trouvent les nouveautés (réponse : sous le capot probablement, mais plus précisément... ?)


----------



## Lalis (13 Septembre 2006)

Kzimir a dit:


> Au premier coup d'oeil je ne vois pas de différence flagrante avec la version 1.5 Beta dernière en date...
> La vidéo marchait déjà avant avec les PCs, la fonction d'envoi de SMS n'est pas implémentée...
> Quelqu'un sait où se trouvent les nouveautés (réponse : sous le capot probablement, mais plus précisément... ?)



La même impression que Kzimir : où sont les nouveautés ? Peut-être que cette version ne quittera plus "inopinément", comme c'est arrivé dernièrement avec la précédente. A voir à l'usage, donc.
Ou alors c'est que mon installation n'est plus si stable qu'avant. Vais faire un tour du côté d'Onyx, moi...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2006)

Lalis a dit:


> Ou alors c'est que mon installation n'est plus si stable qu'avant. Vais faire un tour du côté d'Onyx, moi...



Bientot un message "Au secours j'ai utilisé Onyx sans raison et maintenant rien ne va plus. URRRGGEEENNNNNTTTTTTT" dans la section OS X


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2006)

Kzimir a dit:


> Au premier coup d'oeil je ne vois pas de différence flagrante avec la version 1.5 Beta dernière en date...
> La vidéo marchait déjà avant avec les PCs, la fonction d'envoi de SMS n'est pas implémentée...
> Quelqu'un sait où se trouvent les nouveautés (réponse : sous le capot probablement, mais plus précisément... ?)


J'ai l'impression que la 2.0 béta est juste un renommage de la dernière 1.5 video preview...

D'autant que la 1.5 finale est sortie, et sauf erreur de ma part, SANS vidéo!


----------



## Kzimir (14 Septembre 2006)

Ok, c'est un peu de l'esbrouffe cette Beta 2 en gros


----------



## sylko (14 Septembre 2006)

Sur PC, la version ...2.6 beta est déjà disponible.   Il existe une fonctionnalité géniale, qui transforme n'importe quel numéro de téléphone d'une page web, en bouton cliquable permettant un appel avec Skype.

Vivement la même chose sur notre version...


----------



## salimalikoum (14 Septembre 2006)

HELP
 Je vais m'arracher les 3 tifs qui me restent sur la tête.
j'ai telechargé la derniere verssion de skype  2.0.0.2      Alors l'audio passe tres bien j'arrive à communiquer avec mon interlocuteur par contre impossible d'avoir la video.
Sur preference tout est configuré  quand je clique sur video  l'isight se declenche mon image apparait etc.
Je suis sur mac book pro


----------



## DandyWarhol (15 Septembre 2006)

salimalikoum a dit:


> HELP
> Je vais m'arracher les 3 tifs qui me restent sur la tête.
> j'ai telechargé la derniere verssion de skype  2.0.0.2      Alors l'audio passe tres bien j'arrive à communiquer avec mon interlocuteur par contre impossible d'avoir la video.
> Sur preference tout est configuré  quand je clique sur video  l'isight se declenche mon image apparait etc.
> Je suis sur mac book pro



Est ce que la personne avec qui tu veux parler a une version de Skype qui supporte la video?


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2006)

oui donnes nous plus de détails
quelle version de skype a-t-il, quelle webcam, pc ou mac ?


----------



## salimalikoum (15 Septembre 2006)

D'abord merci pour votre reponse assez rapide .
La personne avec qui je communique est à l'etranger , elle est sur PC.                             En ce qui concerne le type de webcam et la version de skype  j'en sai rien .Je vais rapidement me renseigner.
A bientôt


----------



## dadanini (15 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> ...D'autant que la 1.5 finale est sortie...



Ha bon, où ça?


----------



## porte-plume (16 Septembre 2006)

bonsoir !
alors voilà, j'ai installé la version beta, et je discute avec mon frère qui  a un pc.
j'ai tout configuré comme il faut dans les préférences audio (qui ont bien reconnu ma quickcam usb).

mais, va savoir pourquoi (je vous le demande), je vois bien mon frère qui a un pc, on peut se parler, mais impossible de me voir ou qu'il me voie.

que faire ???


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2006)

dadanini a dit:


> Ha bon, où ça?



La 1.5 finale?  Mais sur le site de Skype!


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Septembre 2006)

porte-plume a dit:


> bonsoir !
> alors voilà, j'ai installé la version beta, et je discute avec mon frère qui  a un pc.
> j'ai tout configuré comme il faut dans les préférences audio (qui ont bien reconnu ma quickcam usb).
> 
> ...



Est ce que tu es sur que ta webcam fonctionne, meme sans skype? As tu un programme autre, avec lequel tu l'as deja utilisée?


----------



## samalaplaya (17 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un veut bien me confirmer qu'il a déjà utilisé Skype avec une cam. DV en FW, et que tout marchait (comme c'est le cas avec iChat) ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

bonjour a tous je suis tout nouveaux dans la comunauté Mac et j'ai quelque question a vous poser ,merci pour vos réponces:
pour communiquer avec mes amis "Pciste(vidéo conférence)j'ai choisi Skype est ce un bon choix?
J'ai bien installer Skype mais il me demande un mot de passe et un Pseudo hors je n'ai pas crée de compte (je viens de l'installer)


----------



## richard-deux (17 Septembre 2006)

avalon23 a dit:


> J'ai bien installer Skype mais il me demande un mot de passe et un Pseudo hors je n'ai pas crée de compte (je viens de l'installer)



Il suffit de s'inscrire sur le site de Skype et choisir son pseudo et mot de passe. 
Ton compte sera crée.


----------



## Lalis (17 Septembre 2006)

porte-plume a dit:


> bonsoir !
> alors voilà, j'ai installé la version beta, et je discute avec mon frère qui  a un pc.
> j'ai tout configuré comme il faut dans les préférences audio (qui ont bien reconnu ma quickcam usb).
> 
> ...



Tu parles des préférences *audio* : et les préférences *vidéo* ?
Sinon, quand tu parles avec ton correspondant, sous son image, puisque tu la vois, tu as une petite caméra : passe le pointeur dessus et regarde ce que ça dit, le cas échéant, tu cliques dessus pour mettre en marche *ta* caméra, et après qqes secondes, tu te vois dans le petit écran de contrôle, et ton correspondant te voit. Enfin normalement...


----------



## Goulven (17 Septembre 2006)

samalaplaya a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un veut bien me confirmer qu'il a déjà utilisé Skype avec une cam. DV en FW, et que tout marchait (comme c'est le cas avec iChat) ?
> 
> Merci.


Oui: moi...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Il suffit de s'inscrire sur le site de Skype et choisir son pseudo et mot de passe.
> Ton compte sera crée.



j'ai bien du le faire pendant l'installation mais je me suis emélé les pinceaux,je ne connais pas mon mot de passe ,de plus j'ai fais une erreur en donnant mon adresse email.donc impossible de le récupérer.je dois ouvrir un autre compte mais je ne vois pas comment on proccede.merci d'avence


----------



## Kzimir (17 Septembre 2006)

Sur le panneau au lancement du logiciel, tu as un bouton "pas de nom skype" ou quelque chose comme &#231;a... Clique dessus 
Parfois la logique... c'est tout simple


----------



## porte-plume (17 Septembre 2006)

Lalis a dit:


> Tu parles des préférences *audio* : et les préférences *vidéo* ?
> Sinon, quand tu parles avec ton correspondant, sous son image, puisque tu la vois, tu as une petite caméra : passe le pointeur dessus et regarde ce que ça dit, le cas échéant, tu cliques dessus pour mettre en marche *ta* caméra, et après qqes secondes, tu te vois dans le petit écran de contrôle, et ton correspondant te voit. Enfin normalement...




oui, ça c'est normalement...

1°- oui, ma webcam fonctionne, par ex. quand je lance quickcapture, aucun problème de ce côté j'ai vérifié, et j'ai vérifié les préférences vidéo (c'était un lapsus quand j'ai dit audio),

2°- quand je clique sur la petite caméra, je vois un petit carré blanc s'ouvrir en bas à gauche de l'écran dans lequel je voyais mon correspondant, mais ça reste blanc; et lui voit un carré noir... j'ai beau chercher dans toutes les directions (j'ai vérifié que j'avais autorisé ce contact à me voir aussi), je ne comprends vraiment pas ! 

je précise que c'est une quickcam logitech, et que j'ai téléchargé le driver nécessaire. (à moins qu'il en faille un autre s?)

au secours !


----------



## mxmac (17 Septembre 2006)

Goulven a dit:


> Oui: moi...



+1 .... skype 2 beta PM G4 et isight ... 

le seul probleme que j'ai eu c'est avec un mec sur PC qui s'est reglé quand il a rebooté son truc ...


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2006)

avalon23 a dit:


> j'ai bien du le faire pendant l'installation mais je me suis emélé les pinceaux,je ne connais pas mon mot de passe ,de plus j'ai fais une erreur en donnant mon adresse email.donc impossible de le récupérer.je dois ouvrir un autre compte mais je ne vois pas comment on proccede.merci d'avence


 

Prends l'une des version fibnale (pas béta), comme la 1.4 ou la 1.5 et sur la fenêtre d'ouverture, tu auras un bouton "Créer un nouveau compte"


----------



## Lalis (18 Septembre 2006)

porte-plume a dit:


> oui, ça c'est normalement...
> 
> ...
> 
> au secours !



Alors là je ne sais pas t'aider. J'ai presque la même config' que mxmac 





mxmac a dit:


> +1 .... skype 2 beta PM G4 et isight ...


, sauf que c'est un iBook et ça marche parfaitement, sauf quand se produit un plantage du PC avec qui je communique le plus souvent...  
J'espère que quelqu'un pourra t'aider.


----------



## ice (18 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai appris r&#233;cemment que Skype permet d'appeler gratuitement vers les fixes.
Est-ce vrai ou pas? Y a-t-il des limitations?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

bonsoir ice

oui c'est gratuit et illimité sur les fixes en france métropolitaine jusqu'à fin décembre 2006


----------



## Lalis (18 Septembre 2006)

ice a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai appris récemment que Skype permet d'appeler gratuitement vers les fixes.
> Est-ce vrai ou pas? Y a-t-il des limitations?



La plupart des réponses sont dans les pages précédentes de ce fil.
Bonne lecture.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

je lui ai fait un résumé de 33 pages


----------



## richard-deux (20 Septembre 2006)

Goulven a dit:


> Où as tu trouvé ça? C'est nul de ne pas pouvoir profiter de cette offre depuis l'étranger! C'est là tout l'intérêt de cette offre illimitée!!



Il est vrai que les conditions d'utilisation de Skype n'étaient plus disponibles sur le site pendant un certain moment.

Je viens de regarder aujourd'hui sur le site de Skype et les conditions sont de nouveau accessibles.

http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/illimite/promotion_unlimited.html


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

je viens de recevoir un mail ce matin de skype m'informant d'une nouvelle version mac la 1.5.0.79 alors que j'ai la 1.5.0.61.
si je la télécharge, je dois virer l'ancienne et tout recommencer je n'ose pas faire la manip, si quelqu'un l'a fait merci de me dire ce qu'il pense de cette nouvelle version :
http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/downlo...n-_-Email-_-MAC15_EN_ROW_20060810-_-download1


----------



## Lalis (20 Septembre 2006)

J'ai effectué plusieurs mises à jour (actuellement, j'utilise la 2.0.0.2), sans aucun pb : tu télécharges la mise à jour. Tu double-cliques dessus pour ouvrir le module d'installation, puis on te demande de glisser l'application dans ton dossier Applications, et là, la nouvelle version prend la place de la précédente.
Au moment de lancer la nouvelle (pas de changement d'icône si tu l'as mise dans le Dock), on te demandera d'accepter la licence et de choisir si tu veux conserver tes préférences et contacts ou tout remettre à zéro. 
C'est là que ça manque de clarté à mon gout, mais en passant le pointeur (sans cliquer) sur les boutons cliquables, tu as une explication qui évite les mauvaises manips.
Donc c'est simple et quasiment sans danger.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ton explication  Lalis


----------



## Goulven (21 Septembre 2006)

Il faut juste penser &#224; quitter Skype AVANT de lancer la nouvelle installation...


----------



## big-nambas (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Moi je suis un peu perdu: J'ai reçu un mail de Skype qui me propose la 1.5.0.79, mais sur leur site je vois qu'il existe aussi une version 2.0.0.2.

Quelqu'un peut-il nous briefer sur la différence entre les deux versions et leurs avantages ou inconvénients???

Merci d'avance


----------



## Kzimir (21 Septembre 2006)

La 1.5 est une version finale, donc normalement exempte de bugs.
Pas contre elle ne g&#232;re pas la vid&#233;o.

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; ils proposent la 2.0.x en b&#234;ta, qui elle g&#232;re la vid&#233;o et marche tout &#224; fait bien.
Le choix est vite fait


----------



## big-nambas (21 Septembre 2006)

Kzimir a dit:


> La 1.5 est une version finale, donc normalement exempte de bugs.
> Pas contre elle ne gère pas la vidéo.
> 
> D'un autre côté ils proposent la 2.0.x en bêta, qui elle gère la vidéo et marche tout à fait bien.
> Le choix est vite fait


 

Merci Kzimir, je vais la télécharger de ce pas...


----------



## Lalis (21 Septembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;3977907 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ton explication  Lalis



My pleasure. 



Goulven a dit:


> Il faut juste penser &#224; quitter Skype AVANT de lancer la nouvelle installation...



C'est vrai que j'avais oubli&#233; ce d&#233;tail ! Merci de cette utile pr&#233;cision.


----------



## gaetan (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec la visio de Skype 2.0.0.2 de Mac &#224; PC : j'utilise un iMac G5 sous 10.4.2 avec une iSight externe et au bout de quelques minutes, une d&#233;synchro labiale se d&#233;clenche. La vid&#233;o est impeccable mais le son de mon correspondant arrive 5 secondes plus tard et la qualit&#233; de ce son est extr&#234;ment d&#233;grad&#233;e et ce, des deux c&#244;t&#233;s. Parfois c'est carr&#233;ment inaudible tellement c'est hach&#233;. Je n'ai pas essay&#233; de Mac &#224; Mac, iChat fonctionnant tr&#232;s bien, mais uniquement de Mac &#224; PC. Ces essais ont eu lieu avec une personne utilisant un PC en France et une autre aux US et le probl&#232;me est le m&#234;me : j'en conclu que cela vient de moi. La seule solution que nous ayons trouv&#233; est de se d&#233;connecter de Skype et se reconnecter, au bout de trois voire quatre fois, cela fonctionne apr&#232;s sans souci. Si vous avez des suggestions...

Je pr&#233;cise qu'aucun autre logiciel n'est ouvert pendant l'utilisation de Skype.


----------



## Lalis (21 Septembre 2006)

Ce n'est peut-être pas la réponse, mais Skype, surtout avec vidéo, est gourmand en bande passante.
J'ai la même config que toi (version de Skype et iSight), et communique avec des PC : la vidéo n'est pas franchement fluide, mais pas au point d'une désynchronisation telle que tu la décris.
J'en ai pris mon parti et quand on trouve ça gonflant, on coupe la vidéo et on cause tranquilles.
Mais ça ne résoud pas ton pb, ça... :hein:


----------



## Goulven (21 Septembre 2006)

big-nambas a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Moi je suis un peu perdu: J'ai reçu un mail de Skype qui me propose la 1.5.0.79, mais sur leur site je vois qu'il existe aussi une version 2.0.0.2.
> 
> ...


La version 2.0.0.2 est une version beta... La version 1.5.0.79 est une version stable.


----------



## mxmac (22 Septembre 2006)

la beta ça plante plus facilement mais y'a des fonctions nouvelles qui marchent bien ... sur une appli de production c'est risqué sur un messenger franchement je ne tourne qu'avec les beta et ça va tres bien ... et on a un ou deux mois d'avance sur les autres ...

la 2 a tourné 3 heures chez moi aujourd'hui ... video mac/pc, mac/mac (mais on est vite revenu sur ichat !!!), son mac / pc, echange de fichier mac PC ... c'est une beta ???


----------



## samalaplaya (22 Septembre 2006)

> Citation:
> Post&#233; par *samalaplaya*
> 
> 
> ...


Retour un peu tard (Skype n'est pas vraiment ma priorit&#233;  ).
Donc, il y a dans: pr&#233;f&#233;rences > audio > entr&#233;e audio, l'entr&#233;e de la cam en FW qui s'affiche, je pr&#233;sume ?


----------



## gaetan (22 Septembre 2006)

Merci Lalis pour ta réponse.

J'ai refait une visio avec un PC hier et à tout hasard, j'ai branché de simples écouteurs dans l'iMac. Du coup, je ne sais pas si c'est cela qui a créé la différence mais le son de la visio était impeccable et ce, des deux deux côtés. Il faut simplement faire atention à ne pas parler en même temps. La vidéo en plein écran est nettement moins bonne que iChat mais ça va. Concernant iChat, je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'écouteurs, l'iSight ayant un excellent réducteur de son et d'écho.


----------



## Lalis (22 Septembre 2006)

gaetan a dit:


> Merci Lalis pour ta réponse.
> 
> J'ai refait une visio avec un PC hier et à tout hasard, j'ai branché de simples écouteurs dans l'iMac. Du coup, je ne sais pas si c'est cela qui a créé la différence mais le son de la visio était impeccable et ce, des deux deux côtés. Il faut simplement faire atention à ne pas parler en même temps. La vidéo en plein écran est nettement moins bonne que iChat mais ça va. Concernant iChat, je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'écouteurs, l'iSight ayant un excellent réducteur de son et d'écho.



Oui bien sûr ! Les écouteurs ! C'est comme les lunettes, c'est quand on les a sur le nez qu'on les oublie... :rose: 
Et là j'avais en effet oublié de préciser que nous utilisons des casques avec micro (Plantronics, très bien).
Je crois que tous les éléments de réponse y sont, maintenant.
Skypez-vous, les enfants !


----------



## NED (18 Octobre 2006)

J'ai uploadé la dernière version de skype et l'option vidéo à disparu???
 
Il faut revenir à une ancienne?
Je voudrait communiquer avec un PC qui est en ile de france à 100 bornes de chez moi. Doit-il aussi télécharger une autre version de skype pour qu'il me voit?


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> J'ai upload&#233; la derni&#232;re version de skype et l'option vid&#233;o &#224; disparu???
> 
> Il faut revenir &#224; une ancienne?
> Je voudrait communiquer avec un PC qui est en ile de france &#224; 100 bornes de chez moi. Doit-il aussi t&#233;l&#233;charger une autre version de skype pour qu'il me voit?



NED,

La version de skype avec vid&#233;o est la B&#233;ta 2.0 .  Tu as du t&#233;l&#233;charger la derni&#232;re "officielle" , la 1.5


----------



## fredintosh (18 Octobre 2006)

Il faut dire qu'il faut ruser pour trouver le lien de la b&#233;ta vid&#233;o sur le site de skype.
A moins de conna&#238;tre le lien direct, rien dans la navigation du site ne permet d'y acc&#233;der.


----------



## NED (18 Octobre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> NED,
> 
> La version de skype avec vidéo est la Béta 2.0 .  Tu as du télécharger la dernière "officielle" , la 1.5



Ok merci MortyBlake !
J'me disais bien qui y'avait un truc comme ça.


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2006)

Pour les infos sur les beta, ça se passe par ici.


----------



## takamaka (23 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Pour les infos sur les beta, ça se passe par ici.


Skype 2.0 final dans les bacs Alélluïa !!!


----------



## gazobu (24 Octobre 2006)

takamaka a dit:


> Skype 2.0 final dans les bacs Alélluïa !!!


Skype 2.0.0.6 marche 5/5 tant audio que video 
mais dans les prefs > Avancé à quoi correspond "Afficher les données techniques" ? 

en bidouillant:
/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Resources/Emoticons/Animated Emoticons.SkypeEmoticonset/Emoticons.plist
on peut obtenir un résultat .surprenant


----------



## takamaka (24 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> Skype 2.0.0.6 marche 5/5 tant audio que video
> mais dans les prefs > Avanc&#233; &#224; quoi correspond "Afficher les donn&#233;es techniques" ?


Pour le savoir, il suffit de les afficher ! :casse:


gazobu a dit:


> en bidouillant:
> /Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Resources/Emoticons/Animated Emoticons.SkypeEmoticonset/Emoticons.plist
> on peut obtenir un r&#233;sultat .surprenant


Oui, c'est un tips et on en parle ici.


----------



## gazobu (24 Octobre 2006)

takamaka a dit:


> Pour le savoir, il suffit de les afficher ! :casse:


quoi, où, comment, j'ai coché et ne vois rien 



> c'est un tips et on en parle ici.


oui, mais c'est beaucoup plus simple avec Property List Editor


----------



## fredintosh (24 Octobre 2006)

Chez moi, Skype 2.0 ne ressemble pas beaucoup aux screenshots figurant sur le site :

- screenshot officiel :





et chez moi (j'ai flouté les noms) :





et chez vous ?
Est-ce normal ?


----------



## Kzimir (24 Octobre 2006)

Les screenshots doivent dater d'une version beta...


----------



## richard-deux (24 Octobre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'ai la même chose que toi.
> Ce n'est donc pas un bug ou autre chose mais la version française est différente.
> Peut-être que Skype n'a pas mis à jour ses screenshots car ceux sur le site ressemblent à l'ancienne version.


----------



## samalaplaya (24 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas posé la question:

J'ai l'impression que l'audio ne marche pas avec une cam dv branchée en Firewire (pourtant ok avec iChat)...
Quelqu'un a-t-il la même config. (cam dv)... et l'audio marche ?


----------



## fredintosh (24 Octobre 2006)

Kzimir a dit:


> Les screenshots doivent dater d'une version beta...



C'est dommage, ils sont plus jolis que le version officielle.


----------



## takamaka (24 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> quoi, où, comment, j'ai coché et ne vois rien



Skype > Préférences > Onglet Avancé > Afficher les données techniques

Voili voilou :rateau:


----------



## gazobu (24 Octobre 2006)

takamaka a dit:


> Skype > Préférences > Onglet Avancé > Afficher les données techniques


c'est ce que je disais 8 post plus haut :


> dans les prefs > Avancé à quoi correspond "Afficher les données techniques" ?


et je ne sais toujours pas ce que "Afficher les données techniques" affiche et où ça l'affiche


----------



## fredintosh (24 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> c'est ce que je disais 8 post plus haut :
> 
> et je ne sais toujours pas ce que "Afficher les donn&#233;es techniques" affiche et o&#249; &#231;a l'affiche


[mode Takamaka]
Ben, t'as qu'&#224; cocher sur la case et tu verras.          
[/mode Takamaka]


----------



## gazobu (25 Octobre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ben, t'as qu'à cocher sur la case et tu verras.


je n'avais testé qu'en mode chat






c'est bon , je me soigne.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Octobre 2006)

Je disais &#231;a pour plaisanter, j'&#233;tais comme toi, je me posais la m&#234;me question.


----------



## sylko (26 Octobre 2006)

Si vous aimez Skype, vous allez apprécier Fon et sa Fonera.


----------



## zeph58 (26 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour

Un ami sur pc m envoi un message sur skype, celui ci bip mais n apparait pas depuis impossible d'avoir acces au message ecrit sur skype, j'ai mis a la poubelle ainsi que les pref, et en reinstallant tjrs pareil.

Quand je clic sur preference rien de rien (10,4,8 et skype 2,0,6)

Quelqu'un a une idee?

Solution trouve vire le com.skype.skype.plist


----------



## takamaka (27 Octobre 2006)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais de bugs en bugs, je suis retourn&#233; la version BETA 2.0.0.3&#8230;


----------



## NED (27 Octobre 2006)

takamaka a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais de bugs en bugs, je suis retourné la version BETA 2.0.0.3



IDEM !
Elle marche bien mieux cette ancienne version, surtout avec les PC !


----------



## gazobu (28 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Si vous aimez Skype, vous allez apprécier Fon et sa Fonera.


hey, vas donc ... ALIEN :love::love:


----------



## fanou (31 Octobre 2006)

bonjour,
j'ai acheté betement un casque micro logitech pour utiliser avec skype, un pc 120.
C'etait marqué pc dessus mais en bon electronicien je me suis dit "un signal c'est un signal", et puis j'ai demandé a un gentil vendeur fnac qui passait par là si ça marchait sur mac et il a dit oui...
Donc ma déception a été grande lorsque le micro n'a pas voulu entendre ma voix.
De retour a la fnac j'ai eu confirmation: pas de casque-micro compatible mac 
c'est quand meme incroyable non ? a quoi servent les entrées micro si on peut rien mettre dessus ? 
La conclusion: acheter un imic...


----------



## Kzimir (31 Octobre 2006)

En fait on n'a pas une entr&#233;e micro mais une entr&#233;e ligne, la diff&#233;rence n'est pas flagrante si ce n'est que &#231;a ne marche pas 
Pour peu que tu aies Bluetooth sur ton Mac, plut&#244;t que d'acheter un iMic qui fera encore un c&#226;ble de plus et qui n'est pas donn&#233;, prend toi une oreillette Bluetooth, on en trouve &#224; partir de 30 Euros et apr&#232;s t'es tranquille


----------



## mxmac (31 Octobre 2006)

moi j'aime bien mon casque logitech pour ichat

encore un vendeur de M... ouppps de la fnac !


heu juste comme &#231;a y'a des micro casque USB qui sont tres compatible avec nos machines pas besoin de drivers tout marche tres bien !!! alors on arrete d'ecouter les anneries des uns et des autres ... 

MICRO CASQUE USB !!!


----------



## fanou (31 Octobre 2006)

tu aurais un exemple ?


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2006)

fanou a dit:


> tu aurais un exemple ?



Moi j'ai un PLANTRONICS Headset DSP 400, ca marche nickel !


----------



## DandyWarhol (31 Octobre 2006)

Salut,
Je te conseille d'aller sur cette page http://accessories.skype.com/home?p=4530 ou tu peux trouver une page sp&#233;ciale pour les produits compatibles Mac pour Skype. Comme &#231;a, tu auras des r&#233;f&#233;rences. Pour ma part j'ai le: Logitech® Premium USB Headset 350 qui marche super bien, son exceptionnel, et casque en lui meme tr&#232;s confortable.. tout &#231;a avec ta petite prise USB 

Par contre, il y a un truc que j'aimerais bien comprendre.. pourquoi il n'y a pas de t&#233;l&#233;phone sans fil pour Skype, compatible avec Mac...


----------



## mxmac (1 Novembre 2006)

Un exemple oui ... J&#8217;ai achet&#233; le mien en profitant de la sortie du jeu SOCOM 3 ils fourguaient les boites du 2 a 15 euros, avec un casque USB ........ alors socom je m'en tape mais le casque a 15 euros ...  

Donc tous les casques compatibles PS2 sont ok sur mac ... alors dites que vous voulait un casque pour votre console sony, vous aurait sans doute de meilleurs r&#233;ponses .... 

(j'en d&#233;col&#233;re pas ... la fnouc ferait bien d'apprendre la caisse &#224; ses vendeurs ... quand on ne sais pas on dis "je sais pas" on affirme pas une grosse connerie)


----------



## brome (3 Novembre 2006)

J'utilise moi aussi un casque-micro USB que j'ai eu dans une boite de Socom.  Un Logitech 200, d'après ce que me disent les infos système. La qualité du micro est vraiment excellente.


----------



## mxmac (3 Novembre 2006)

meditez la dessus en reflechissant a la qualité de conseil du vendeur moyen

http://svmmac.fr/tv/flash/les_perles_des_assistances_telephoniques_adsl_episode_1_orange


----------



## MortyBlake (4 Novembre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> meditez la dessus en reflechissant a la qualité de conseil du vendeur moyen
> 
> http://svmmac.fr/tv/flash/les_perles_des_assistances_telephoniques_adsl_episode_1_orange



trop beau pour être vrai ??? lolololololol         :love:


----------



## Pan (6 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai des problèmes avec la vidéo : quand je suis connecté avec un PC et que je clique sur l'icone "démarrer la vidéo", rien ne se passe.  

Quel est le problème ?

Merci.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2006)

Il me semble que &#231;a ne d&#233;marre que si ton correspondant a aussi une cam.


----------



## Pan (6 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il me semble que ça ne démarre que si ton correspondant a aussi une cam.



Oui, il en a une.


----------



## mxmac (6 Novembre 2006)

Sans doute un problème de firewall d'un côté ou de l'autre ... En règle générale c'est soit au niveau du routeur de l'un ou de l'autre (les box sont des routeurs) ... Ou d'un firewall un peu excité coté PC


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2006)

Pan a dit:


> Oui, il en a une.



Et lui il arrive a la lancer?


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il me semble que ça ne démarre que si ton correspondant a aussi une cam.



dans les preferences vidéo il devrai se voir avec sa camera.


----------



## Pan (7 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et lui il arrive a la lancer?



Nous arrivons tous les deux à lancer notre propre webcam dans Skype mais nous ne parvenons pas à voir la webcam de l'autre (ce qui est quand même le plus intéressant...).
Le plus étrange c'est que ça a marché mais ça ne marche plus.
Une fois on n'a même pas pu s'entendre : quand on essayait d'établir la connection, Skype m'affichait "erreur indéfinie".
La dernière fois, on a pu avoir le son mais pas l'image.


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Novembre 2006)

Salut,
As tu essay&#233; avec d'autres personnes (aussi bien sur Mac que sur PC) ?


----------



## Pan (7 Novembre 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Salut,
> As tu essayé avec d'autres personnes (aussi bien sur Mac que sur PC) ?



<Non>


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Novembre 2006)

Ben essaye.. on sait jamais, si &#231;a marche avec les autres, c'est peut etre que le probl&#232;me vient de ton ami.. peut etre qu'il a une version qui n'est pas sable, et qui ne te permet d'utiliser Skype correctement avec lui


----------



## mxmac (8 Novembre 2006)

stable ...  ... sable n'est pas un obscur terme technique


----------



## Pan (11 Novembre 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Ben essaye.. on sait jamais, si ça marche avec les autres, c'est peut etre que le problème vient de ton ami.. peut etre qu'il a une version qui n'est pas sable, et qui ne te permet d'utiliser Skype correctement avec lui



Je n'ai pas d'autres contacts avec qui essayer.
Mon contact a téléchargé la dernière version de Skype pour Windows mais ça n'a rien changé.


----------



## Pan (17 Novembre 2006)

Pan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai des problèmes avec la vidéo : quand je suis connecté avec un PC et que je clique sur l'icone "démarrer la vidéo", rien ne se passe.
> 
> ...



Ça y est, ça marche.  
C'était bien un problème côté PC : il fallait aller dans "outils" et activer la vidéo.


----------



## DandyWarhol (18 Novembre 2006)

ah ben tu vois.. je te l'avais dit..


----------



## mxmac (18 Novembre 2006)

Pan a dit:


> Ça y est, ça marche.
> C'était bien un problème côté PC : il fallait aller dans "outils" et activer la vidéo.



mdr comme d'hab ...


----------



## super-paul0 (19 Novembre 2006)

ben moi ça marche pas...
j'ai un mac avec isight, ma frangine avec un pc et une cam recommandée par skype.
elle voi bien sa cam et moi aussi mais pas moyen d'établir une communication vidéo :mouais:


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2006)

Superbe offre chez Skype Elle comprend un téléphone mobile WiFi et un routeur Fonera gratuit. Je vous ai déjà parlé de Fon dans un autre post.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

super-paul0 a dit:


> ben moi ça marche pas...
> j'ai un mac avec isight, ma frangine avec un pc et une cam recommandée par skype.
> elle voi bien sa cam et moi aussi mais pas moyen d'établir une communication vidéo :mouais:



hello 
il m'arrive d'avoir ce problème parfois avec des amis pcéistes. j'ai moi-même une isight et il arrive que çà bug aussi:mouais: 
J'ai constaté qu'il fallait que je désactive amsn, je ne sais pas pourquoi:hein: et une fois sur deux la liaison cam sur skype repart!
sinon, suis obligée d'éteindre l'ordi et de relancer skype et là çà fonctionne du premier coup,  c'est à n'y rien comprendre:hein: un peu compliqué et lourd tout çà


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> un peu compliqué et lourd tout çà



Pas autant qu'iChat


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas autant qu'iChat



ouais en attendant c'est à nous de jongler avec ce bazard, difficile de convaincre les moutons de panurge à changer leur façon de faire


----------



## sylko (20 Novembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Superbe offre chez Skype Elle comprend un téléphone mobile WiFi et un routeur Fonera gratuit. Je vous ai déjà parlé de Fon dans un autre post.


 
Je remonte.


----------



## Arlequin (20 Novembre 2006)

L'offre de téléphone compatible mac est désolante ! Je recherche un combiné comme celui-ci....mais connectable à un mac ! 

En avez-vous déjà vu qqpart ? 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## DandyWarhol (20 Novembre 2006)

Arlequin a dit:


> L'offre de téléphone compatible mac est désolante ! Je recherche un combiné comme celui-ci....mais connectable à un mac !
> En avez-vous déjà vu qqpart ?
> Bonne journée à tous


 
Tout pareil.. je n'en trouve pas non plus


----------



## Arlequin (20 Novembre 2006)

je viens de trouver &#231;a......y'a progr&#232;s mais bon, faut &#234;tre &#224; cot&#233; de l'&#233;cran pour choisir &#224; qui t&#233;l&#233;phoner ! :mouais:

et le lien via la news macg ne renvoie &#224; rien de tr&#232;s concluant.......... en tous les cas on ne voit pas grand chose !

edit: voil&#224;, l&#224; c'est mieux......... bon ben on va essayer de d&#233;nicher ce petit jouet


----------



## sylko (20 Novembre 2006)

Et l'offre que je me tue à vous faire connaître, elle ne vous convient pas?   

Je dois vous la faire en japonais?


----------



## Arlequin (20 Novembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Et l'offre que je me tue &#224; vous faire conna&#238;tre, elle ne vous convient pas?
> 
> Je dois vous la faire en japonais?


 
non et non !   :rateau:

diff&#233;rence de prix malgr&#233; tout (&#224; v&#233;rifier bien s&#251;r avec frais de port etc etc) et puis cela n&#233;cessite l'installation d'un routeur wifi FON, certes offert,&#224; moins que mon routeur-modem wifi fasse l'affaire ?!?....je vais essayer de v&#233;rifier &#231;a....mais il est clair que le look est nettement plus sympa !

Ce que je veucx dire c'est: s'il faut, en plus d'un modem routeur existant, en installer un autre, juste pour t&#233;l&#233;phoner, &#231;a commence &#224; faire un peu bordel.....et bonjour les conflits d'installation, d'IP etc etc ..... mais je me trompe peut &#234;tre

&#231;a veut dire quoi exactement : "En &#233;change, vous pouvez vous connecter gratuitement sur les dizaines de milliers de Points d'acc&#232;s dans le monde entier.".... ? qu'il faut se promener avec ce bidulle pour se connecter &#224; un point d'acc&#232;s ?!? j'pige pas tout l&#224;


----------



## DandyWarhol (20 Novembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Et l'offre que je me tue à vous faire connaître, elle ne vous convient pas?
> 
> Je dois vous la faire en japonais?


 
Hello
En fait "ton" offre je l'ai lu et relu et pour l'instant je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris.
1) Est ce compatible MAC?
2) C'est assez cher non?
3) compatibles point wifi, mais a quel cout? Car les point wifi sont de moins en moins gratuits non?
4) est ce que ça marche vraiment?


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Et l'offre que je me tue à vous faire connaître, elle ne vous convient pas?
> 
> Je dois vous la faire en japonais?


benh mon brave sylko, le problème, c'est que j'ai des opérateurs qui sont maintenant moins chers que skype, tout ce que j'ai à faire c'est letelephoner à un numéro spécifique, puis fiare le numéro de mon correspondant, le tout pour 1.26 euros la minute ttc la soir et week end
donc skype c'est bon pour la journée, et l'autre solution durant les autres crenaux horaires
et donc forcement, l'investissement doit être rentable (ou alors tu le prends juste parce que tu es geek mais là c'est un autre débat :bebe: )  
et puis j'aimerais tout de même avoir un vrai telephone qui se branche sur tous les poste wifi ouvert :love:


----------



## sylko (20 Novembre 2006)

C'est un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable compatible Skype, qui fonctionne avec TOUTES les bornes WiFi ouvertes. Cette super offre permet de promouvoir le r&#233;seau communautaire FON. 

Tu as m&#234;me des bornes FON pr&#232;s de chez toi.


----------



## mxmac (20 Novembre 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Hello
> En fait "ton" offre je l'ai lu et relu et pour l'instant je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris.
> 1) Est ce compatible MAC?
> 2) C'est assez cher non?
> ...



c'est un routeur &#231;a ce met avant le mac et &#231;a en a ranap&#233;ter que t'es un mac ou un PC... c'est comme l'histoire du casque compatible mac faut arreter de regarder les petite vignette et refl&#233;chir ... 

a l'&#233;poque ou j'ai eu l'adsl m&#234;me les sites mac disaient que ce n'&#233;tait pas possible sur mac .... a lala ....


----------



## DandyWarhol (20 Novembre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> c'est un routeur &#231;a ce met avant le mac et &#231;a en a ranap&#233;ter que t'es un mac ou un PC... c'est comme l'histoire du casque compatible mac faut arreter de regarder les petite vignette et refl&#233;chir ...
> 
> a l'&#233;poque ou j'ai eu l'adsl m&#234;me les sites mac disaient que ce n'&#233;tait pas possible sur mac .... a lala ....



La derni&#232;re fois que je me suis fait ce genre de r&#233;flexion c'&#233;tait lorsque l'on m'a donn&#233; une webcam, dont la boite sp&#233;cifiait qu'elle &#233;tait compatible windows 2000, XP..  

Je l'ai branch&#233; sur mon Mac, en me disant que je trouverais les pilotes sur le Net, ou meme que mon Mac la reconnaitrait direct, sans meme installer quoique ce soit.. Il se trouve qu'elle n'a jamais pu fonctionner sur mon Mac. Sur un PC oui par contre.

Mais bon.. tu dois avoir raison, c'est surement idiot de se fier &#224; ce qui est sp&#233;cifi&#233; sur les boites. Je pense meme qu'ils &#233;crivent ces &#233;tiquettes pour d&#233;corer l'emballage.

Apr&#232;s ce qu'il en est du routeur, ma question &#233;tait peut etre stupide, j'en doute pas, ce que je sais c'est qu'il faut pas non plus tout embellir, et tout n'est pas aussi compatible sur Mac que sur PC.


----------



## mxmac (21 Novembre 2006)

les routeurs si ...  ...


----------



## sylko (23 Novembre 2006)

Voil&#224; ce qu'il te faut...  





*COMPATIBLE WITH:*
*



**



*


----------



## dakar (23 Novembre 2006)

salut, j'ai suivi le lien indiqué plus haut pour télécharger la version beta de skype, ee l'essayer pour la première fois ;  mais nulle part sur le site de Skype,  je ne vois indiqué que c'est en version frança!se  ;  pourtant  quelques pages avant celle-ci, quelqu'un a parlé de version française.
un de vous pourrait-il me dire de quelle version  il s'agit, avec video ou non, et où la trouver...je la voudrais bien, l'Anglais n'est pas trop mon fort...
merci


----------



## sylko (23 Novembre 2006)

dakar a dit:


> salut, j'ai suivi le lien indiqu&#233; plus haut pour t&#233;l&#233;charger la version beta de skype, ee l'essayer pour la premi&#232;re fois ; mais nulle part sur le site de Skype, je ne vois indiqu&#233; que c'est en version fran&#231;a!se ; pourtant quelques pages avant celle-ci, quelqu'un a parl&#233; de version fran&#231;aise.
> un de vous pourrait-il me dire de quelle version il s'agit, avec video ou non, et o&#249; la trouver...je la voudrais bien, l'Anglais n'est pas trop mon fort...
> merci


 
C'est ici et c'est en fran&#231;ais. 

Sur Mac, les applications sont souvent en plusieurs langues. Si tu as un ami su&#233;dois qui vient chez toi, il suffit de cr&#233;er un nouveau compte, tu choisis le su&#233;dois et lorsqu'il ouvrira une application, elle sera dans sa langue, pour autant qu'elle soit disponible. Mais la plupart des softs importants les inclus. 
Il y a juste un probl&#232;me au niveau du clavier physique.


----------



## dakar (23 Novembre 2006)

merci, sylko
j'ai vu aussi un widget, à quoi sert-il ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Novembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Voilà ce qu'il te faut...



cool   il est pas donné mais c'est un point de départ. Merci pour le lien


----------



## Arlequin (23 Novembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Voilà ce qu'il te faut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaaahhhh pas mal du tout ça !!!!! super !!!!!! et qu'en est il des compatibilités téléphoniques entre UK et BE ou FR ? une idée .........?

merci !


----------



## mxmac (24 Novembre 2006)

Arlequin a dit:


> aaaahhhh pas mal du tout ça !!!!! super !!!!!! et qu'en est il des compatibilités téléphoniques entre UK et BE ou FR ? une idée .........?
> 
> merci !



trop fort compatible mac et PC ... et d'ailleurs pas besoin d'ordi en fait !!!!!

j'ai une rape a fromage compatible mac et pc ....


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Tu as m&#234;me des bornes FON pr&#232;s de chez toi.



Cette vache est trop forte, il va falloir que je modifie ma liste de No&#235;l   
je vais aller faire un tour &#224; la station maxoll :bebe:


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2006)

commetn cela fonctionne quand tu as d&#233;j&#224; des minutes skypeout, cela se rajoute ? idem pour les 12 mois de r&#233;pondeur ?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Novembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Voilà ce qu'il te faut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bon allez, hop, commandé..........

j'espère que ça marchera bien ! 

plus d'infos dès réception 

à+


----------



## ccciolll (25 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, je secoue un peu la pussi&#232;re et je ressors ce fil. Tousse tousse !

Je d&#233;couvre un peu l'internet personnel depuis une semaine, jusqu'&#224; ce jour je ne caonnaissais que l'internet professionnel.

Bref, Skype, connait pas.

Comme en plus j'ai pas de GSM ni la t&#233;l&#233;, je suis pas tr&#232;s au fait des nouveaut&#233;s technologiques (d'ailleurs, j'ai un G3 Beige).

Bref, je crois comprendre que Skype c'est un genre de t&#233;l&#233;phone par ordinateur qui fonctionne &#224; condition que l'autre interlocuteur ait aussi un ordi connect&#233; et skype, c'est &#231;a ?

Cela dit, ici, lalou parle d'acheter 10 euros de communication. Skype est-il payant ? C'est pas un truc comme MSN ou AIM ?

Bon, et puis l'autre question, j'ai vu que slype 2 n&#233;cessitait un G4, moi j'ai un G3 300 Beige avec Panther, y'a t'il encore des versions de skype pour moi ?


----------



## Syusuke (25 Novembre 2006)

Arlequin a dit:


> bon allez, hop, commandé..........
> 
> j'espère que ça marchera bien !
> 
> ...





:rose: Vous m'en offrer un ? :love:


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bonjour, je secoue un peu la pussière et je ressors ce fil. Tousse tousse !
> 
> Je découvre un peu l'internet personnel depuis une semaine, jusqu'à ce jour je ne caonnaissais que l'internet professionnel.
> 
> ...


ouh la ! bon il va te falloir au moins avant de poser ces questions aller sur le site de skype et lire


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2006)

matt360 a dit:


> :rose: Vous m'en offrer un ? :love:


 
rôôôôôô


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bonjour, je secoue un peu la pussi&#232;re et je ressors ce fil. Tousse tousse !
> 
> Je d&#233;couvre un peu l'internet personnel depuis une semaine, jusqu'&#224; ce jour je ne caonnaissais que l'internet professionnel.
> 
> ...


 

en TRES bref: 

pour le "tchat": oui c'est le m&#234;me principe que msn....il faut s'inscrire, gratuitement, g&#233;rer une liste de contacts (skype aussi) et tu peux dialoguer par clavier

pour la "voix": il te faut entr&#233;e et sortie son, et tu discute GRATUITEMENT avec tes autres contacts skype, mais EN PAYANT pour appeler des num&#233;ros de t&#233;l&#233;phone "classique", en achetant du cr&#233;dit

pour la "vid&#233;o": m&#234;me principe que pour la voix, mais il faut une webcam (pas s&#251;r que ce soit top sur un G3 beige), et l&#224; aussi, c'est GRATUIT de skype &#224; skype.....

pas d'interop&#233;rabilit&#233; entre skype-msn-yahoo et autres........

voil&#224;


----------



## Arlequin (4 Décembre 2006)

Arlequin a dit:


> bon allez, hop, command&#233;..........
> 
> j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a marchera bien !
> 
> ...


 

val&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;, ahhhh y'est, l'ai re&#231;u aujourd'hui mon nouveau jouet !  :bebe: :style: 

*Labo rapide de la chose:* 

Emballage tr&#232;s pro, tr&#232;s soign&#233;

Prise en main du combin&#233;: bof, la finition n'est pas top...... mais bon c'est un t&#233;l&#233;phone ! 

Manuel d'utilisation pas mal foutu, et en plusieurs langues ! 

Les deux transfos sont bien entendus au standard ..... anglais ! donc pr&#233;voyez l'achat de petits adaptateurs universels

Livr&#233; avec deux batteries AAA de 900mAh niMH

Autonomie annonc&#233;e (&#224; v&#233;rifier): 10h en comm. / 100h en standby

Cable RJ11 et RJ45 fournis

*Installation: *

Tr&#232;s rapide et conviviale vie l'&#233;cran couleur du combin&#233; ! 

Une fois l'&#233;metteur branch&#233; par ethernet au hub ou modem/routeur/point d'acc&#232;s, et &#224; la ligne fixe (si n&#233;cessaire), il reste &#224; suivre les qques questions &#224; l'&#233;cran: indicatif du pays / de la zone puis le nom skype, le mot de passe et........ roulez jeunesse ! 

Le HP int&#233;gr&#233; (fonction mains libres)n'est pas d'une qualit&#233; sonore ph&#233;nom&#233;nale

petit b&#233;mol: l' installation propose le fran&#231;ais comme langue de menu.......chez moi &#231;a reste d&#233;sesp&#233;remment en anglais.......

&#233;mission d'un appel tr&#232;s simple, avec choix du r&#233;seau (skype ou ligne classique)

_*Conclusion:*_ 

un peu cher malgr&#233; tout

design et prise en main &#224; revoir (le plastique est mal pens&#233; et les angles droits en bas du combin&#233; peuvent blesser les mains fragiles  )

installation rapide et conviviale

qualit&#233; sonore....... d&#233;pend de l'occupatgion du r&#233;seau de part et d'autre.....&#224; tester &#224; diff&#233;rentes heures d'affluence, mais pour l'instant, c'est pas mauvais du tout..... sauf en mains libres ou le HP fait vibrer le plastoc

Voil&#224;......... si vous avez des questions n'h&#233;sitez pas ! 

&#224; +


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

pourquoi l'as tu achet&#233;, quel est le benefice ?


----------



## Arlequin (4 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> pourquoi l'as tu achet&#233;, quel est le benefice ?


 
par envie d'avoir un gadget up to date  

non, sans rire, je cherchais &#224; remplacer mon t&#233;l&#233;phone "fixe" dont la batterie se mourrait doucement ! Pourquoi garder cette ligne ? parce que j'ai pas mal de contacts qui ne sont ni msn noi skype, ni VOIP, et qui ont un abonnement permettant de t&#233;l&#233;phoner de fixe &#224; fixe gratuitement (sous certaines conditions, mais l&#224; n'est pas le propos)

De plus, j'avais envie de profiter du syst&#232;me Skype, de ses tarifs, et si possible sans devoir acheter un autre t&#233;l&#233;phone ! Jusqu'&#224; aujourd'hui j'utilisais un combin&#233; usb et mon mac devait donc &#234;tre allum&#233; pour envoyer/recevoir des appels ! 

J'ai ensuite vu le Netgear et &#233;quivalent, mais qui ne propose QUE la VOIP ! 

Donc, lorsque Sylko nous a "propos&#233;" ce mod&#232;le combo........ j'ai craqu&#233; ! 

Mais, pour &#234;tre tout &#224; fait content, il m'aurait aussi fallu le mode......gsm..... mais bon......&#231;a arrivera peut &#234;tre un jour.......

val&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;


----------



## boddy (12 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai la version 2.0.0.6 de Skype et je suis en réseau. J'essaie d'avoir une vidéo conférence avec un PC. Ma webcam fonctionne très bien, mais le son est inaudible pour le PC et pour moi.
Je peux faire quoi ? Il y a des ports à ouvrir quelque part ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## XavH (12 Décembre 2006)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai la version 2.0.0.6 de Skype et je suis en réseau. J'essaie d'avoir une vidéo conférence avec un PC. Ma webcam fonctionne très bien, mais le son est inaudible pour le PC et pour moi.
> Je peux faire quoi ? Il y a des ports à ouvrir quelque part ?
> Merci de votre aide



Même soucis pour moi, en Skype 2.0.0.6 :le son ne passe plus vers l'extérieur (et le micro fonctionne, testé avec Audacity).
Que faire ?
Merci
Xav


----------



## boddy (14 Décembre 2006)

Personne pour aider XavH et moi et nos problèmes d'audio ??? SVP. Merci...


----------



## XavH (14 Décembre 2006)

boddy a dit:


> Personne pour aider XavH et moi et nos problèmes d'audio ??? SVP. Merci...



 Bon, seule solution trouvée pour l'instant : retélécharger une vieille version de Skype (1.5.0.80) et la réinstaller. Ca fonctionne, mais pô très satisfaisant comme démarche !
Peut-être Superman nous viendra-t-il en aide ???

Xav


----------



## boddy (14 Décembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas d'ancienne version, et je ne trouve à télécharger que la dernière...
Il est où superman :mouais:


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2006)

boddy a dit:


> Je n'ai pas d'ancienne version, et je ne trouve à télécharger que la dernière...
> Il est où superman :mouais:



http://www.oldapps.com/Skype_Mac_OS_X.htm


----------



## boddy (14 Décembre 2006)

J'ai téléchargé les versions 1.5.0.51 - 1.5.0.48 - 1.5.0.80 (Merci à ceux qui m'ont donné les liens) et aucune n'a la VIDEO 
Une amie, sur Mac me dit qu'elle a la 1.5.0.77 et qu'elle fait sans problème de la visio-conférence. Avec le lien de naas je trouve pas cette version


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2006)

Regardes ton tableau de bord


----------



## boddy (15 Décembre 2006)

Tout d'abord MERCI naas, c'est vraiment gentil de ta part.
Ca fonctionne enfin. Je vous explique, d'autres pourront en profiter :
Je faisais les essais sur mon G5 au boulot, j'ai précisé que je suis derrière un routeur. Ma webcam était reconnue par les Mac et les PC mais le son était inaudible sauf avec les Mac. Tous mes essais se faisaient chez des particuliers (donc pas sur des routeurs). L'idée m'est venue de faire un essai sur un Mac derrière un routeur : son inaudible.
Donc, hier soir, à mon domicile j'ai fait des essais sur mon iBook G4 avec Skype 2.0.0.6, ma webcam et là : tout fonctionne super bien, image impec des deux côtés, son fluide pour tout le monde, PC ou Mac (pas essayé  sur un routeur, à cette heure là je connais personne qui bosse !)  Je précise qu'à la maison j'ai une connexion wifi sur une livebox sagem. Le rêve, parce que le but final de tout ça c'est un cadeau du Père Noël pour mon petit mari 
Il aura transpiré cette année le Père Noël pour faire son cadeau, mais le bénéficiaire va être content, Yankee d'origine il va enfin pouvoir discuter et voir les membres de sa famille : le rêve 


Encore une petite précision : je lis souvent sur le forum que certains se plaignent que leurs contacts PC ne veulent pas installer Skype. Ceux à qui j'ai demandé de le faire, l'on téléchargé dès ma demande. Il faut dire que je leur envoyais le lien direct de Skype pour PC et qu'ils n'avaient qu'à cliquer dessus. C'est peut-être un "truc" à essayer pour les récalcitrants ?


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2006)

ceci &#233;tant dit quand tu vois la diff&#233;rence de qualit&#233; d'image entre skype et ichat, il y &#224; un gouffre abyssal, donc le prochain cadeau sera un mac de l'autre cot&#233; de l'atlantique


----------



## boddy (15 Décembre 2006)

Santa y pensera peut-être 

Désolée, je "boule" pas bien lourd... mais vBulletin me dit que je devrais donner des points de réputation à d'autres ! Doit être mal viré ce matin


----------



## Pan (15 Décembre 2006)

Skype 2.5.0.63


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> ceci étant dit quand tu vois la différence de qualité d'image entre skype et ichat, il y à un gouffre abyssal, donc le prochain cadeau sera un mac de l'autre coté de l'atlantique


 
Il est clair que la video via Skype c'est loin d'être le top.

Sur mon G4/800 la video de l'iSight en 640x480 sur les bétas précédentes de skype me semblait cahotique (comparée à la qualité de la même video via iChat). J'espérais que ça s'arrange avec les béta suivante.... mais il n'en est rien, au contraire!

Pour les G4, Skype a fait le choix de réduire la video au format timbre-poste (160x120) tout en demandant des caractéristiques minimales en hausse (G4 à 1,25 GHz voire bi-G4).... mais ceci n'a rien changé au manque de fluidité de la video (envoyée ou reçue...)


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2006)

En fait ils ont sortit skype vid&#233;o sous la pression, mais ils ont de gros probl&#232;mes de codec d'apr&#232;s mes souvenirs, de plus le d&#233;veloppeur mac a &#233;t&#233; embauch&#233; quelques temps seulement avant la sortie de la version g&#233;rant la vid&#233;o non ?

mais c'est clair qu'ichat &#233;crase skype


----------



## takamaka (18 Décembre 2006)

Est-ce si difficile de rendre compatible notre ichat avec skype et les autres logiciels voip ?


----------



## brome (18 Décembre 2006)

Avec Skype, oui, parce qu'ils ont une politique assez herm&#233;tique et utilisent un protocole propri&#233;taire.

Avec les autres logiciels de VoIP, c'est probablement moins difficile. Je pense en particulier au protocole Jingle (Jabber/Google Talk), qui est compl&#232;tement ouvert et impl&#233;mentable par tous. Depuis d&#233;cembre 2005, une biblioth&#232;que de fonctions nomm&#233;e LibJingle est disponible librement et permet &#224; qui veut d'impl&#233;menter le protocole de VoIP de Jingle. Le probl&#232;me, c'est qu'il n'existe pour l'instant &#224; ma connaissance aucun logiciel mac (en version stable du moins) qui l'utilise.

&#192; terme, Jingle devrait permettre &#233;galement la visioconf&#233;rence. Ce serait une aubaine que tout le monde puisse communiquer sans barri&#232;re, quels que soient son syst&#232;me d'exploitation ou le logiciel qu'il utilise, si ce protocole &#233;tait finalement impl&#233;ment&#233; &#224; grande &#233;chelle.


----------



## takamaka (19 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour ces pr&#233;cisions. 
Quant &#224; la politique herm&#233;tique de Skype, Naas - qui est bien vu - peut &#233;ventuellement nous en dire plus  :bebe:


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2006)

brome a dit:


> Avec Skype, oui, parce qu'ils ont une politique assez hermétique et utilisent un protocole propriétaire.
> ....


 
Je ne pense pas qu'Apple avec iCHAT soit beaucoup plus ouvert....

donc réussir à faire communiquer entre eux 2 protocoles protégés par leurs auteurs respectifs, ça semble mal barré...


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2006)

takamaka a dit:


> Merci pour ces précisions.
> Quant à la politique hermétique de Skype, Naas - qui est bien vu - peut éventuellement nous en dire plus  :bebe:



genre mur de prison  et encore un mur tu arrives à comprendre qu'il ne communique pas :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2006)

Personnellement j'attends plus du rapprochement de plus en plus &#233;vident entre Apple et Google pour qu'un nouveau service de VoIP + video d&#233;velopp&#233; par Google en s'appuyant sur la technologie iCHAT, s'impose tant sur Mac que sur Windows grace &#224; la puissance de feu (et de persuasion) de Google


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2006)

ichat s'appuie sur aim, aim laissera t'il ces deux larrons s'amuser comme ils veulent ?
mais de toute fa&#231;on d'un point de vue attaque du monopole de microsoft, l'alliance apple google me pla&#238;t beaucoup


----------



## sylko (21 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau gadget.


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Décembre 2006)

Vas y raconte!


----------



## sylko (22 Décembre 2006)

Génial. Plus besoin d'ordi pour skyper.


----------



## pilote37 (24 Décembre 2006)

mon probl&#232;me:
j'utilise SKYPE en communication audio+vid&#233;o avec mon camescope DV  ; c'est OK

je viens d'acheter une webcam Logitech communicate STX (for SKYPE)
j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; Macam sur mon iMac G4 ;
 je me vilualise tr&#233;s bien en mode lecture

je n'arrive pas &#224; dialoguer sur SKYPE en vid&#233;o avec ma webcam

Merci &#224; qui peut m'aider pour ce PB


----------



## cyberyoyo (25 Décembre 2006)

pilote37 a dit:


> mon probl&#232;me:
> j'utilise SKYPE en communication audio+vid&#233;o avec mon camescope DV  ; c'est OK
> 
> je viens d'acheter une webcam Logitech communicate STX (for SKYPE)
> ...



As-tu install&#233; le plugin de macam dans Bibliotheque/Quicktime ?


----------



## mxmac (25 Décembre 2006)

une seul solution attendre la nouvelle isight ... dans pas tres longtemps vu que les states sont en rades d'isight depuis peu ... j'ai beau tourner le probleme dans tous les sens l'isight est imbatable en qualité ... couteuse oui mais le filtre du micro est top et pas besoin de bricoler pour qu'elle marche !!!


----------



## Hiboufly (28 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et sur Skype. J'ai installé Skype pour mon OS X Tiger et j'ai contacté le pc d'un ami par ce biais là. Or au bout de huit minutes, le compteur de la fenêtre principale de Skype indique 0,09 euros alors que l'appel était censé être gratuit !  Est-ce normal ? Merci pour vos réponses.

HF


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

hello
c'est gratuit jusqu'au 31 décembre sinon tu n'aurais pas réussi à le joindre 
 

bon là il ne reste plus que 3 jours gratuit maintenant


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Décembre 2006)

Hiboufly a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et sur Skype. J'ai install&#233; Skype pour mon OS X Tiger et j'ai contact&#233; le pc d'un ami par ce biais l&#224;. Or au bout de huit minutes, le compteur de la fen&#234;tre principale de Skype indique 0,09 euros alors que l'appel &#233;tait cens&#233; &#234;tre gratuit !  Est-ce normal ? Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.
> 
> HF



Salut,
Appeler d'ordinateur &#224; ordinateur (Pc-MAC, MAC-MAC, MAC-Pc etc..) est gratuit.. cela, avant et apr&#232;s le 31/12.
En ce qui concerne la possibilit&#233; d'appel de ton Mac vers un num&#233;ro fixe, cela est gratuit en effet jusqu'au 31 d&#233;cembre, il s'agit d'une promo pour faire connaitre Skype. A partir du 1er janvier, je ne sais pas quel sera le montant des appels vers un num&#233;ro fixe, mais quoiqu'il en soit, tu ne pourras pas appeler sans AUPARAVANT, avoir "recharg&#233;" un compte &#224; partir d'une num&#233;ro de carte bancaire.. donc ne te fait pas de soucis
 

*DW*


----------



## Hiboufly (28 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses. Et je suis super content de mon premier mac


----------



## boddy (11 Janvier 2007)

Me revoilà !
J'expliquai dans des posts précédents que Skype fonctionne parfaitement chez moi sur mon iBook, mais que j'ai des problèmes de son au boulot, derrière un routeur. La seule différence que j'ai trouvé pour le moment sur les configurations est dans les Préférences + Avancé + Port de connection entrante.
Sur l'iBook j'ai 44014 et sur le G5 au boulot 54045.
J'ai donc mis sur le G5 44014 et le son est meilleur : j'entends la "vraie" voix de mon correspondant mais il y a des coupures dans la conversation, environ tous les 2 ou 3 mots.
Qu'avez-vous comme Port de connexion ?
Ca viendrait de là mon souci de son sur le G5 ?


----------



## petipottam (12 Janvier 2007)

Je n'arrive pas à me connecter à Skype à travers un proxy. En fait je ne trouve nul part les paramètres de connexion de Skype sur osX alors qu'on les trouve facilement sur windows. Du coup quand je clique sur "connexion" dans skype, il affiche "connexion" indéfiniment, sans jamais réussir à se connecter. Il n'y que dans "préference" -> "avancé" -> "port de connexion entrante" que l'on peut configurer la connexion, mais on peut pas configurer la connexion à travers un proxy. 
J'avoue que je suis loin d'être un expert d'osX (ça fait même pas deux moi que j'ai un Mac...) et encore moins des protocoles réseaux, donc si quelqu'un pouvait me donner un petit coup de pouce ça serait cool.


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue 
un peu de lecture pour regler le proxy pour skype sur mac


----------



## Laurent.favard@thalesgrou (13 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé aujourd'hui Skype 2.0.0.6 téléchargé du site skype.com sur mon iMac G4 1GHz 17'' et sur mon MacBook.

Sur mon MacBook cela fonctionne très bien à priori, mais sur mon iMac je constate un problème. Très rapidement àprès la connexion, la roue multi-colore folle apparait et ne s'arrête jamais, quand je suis en communication vidéo. On peut déplacer les fenêtres mais
l'application prend 100% du processeur. Par ailleurs, lorsque aucune communication n'est en cours, la CPU est quand même à 50%. Evidement Skype ne répond pas aux évènements
tel que clic dans un menu ou autre, puisque le processus prend 100% sur un traitement.

Mon iMac est celui en forme de lampe de bureau G4, 1 GHz, 768 Mo, iSight externe donc.

Quelqu'un a t'il le même souci ?

Je viens de tester une béta 2.5.0.63 mais même souci sur G4.
Merci
Laurent


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2007)

laurant je ne sais pas si c'est un tr&#232;s bonne id&#233;e de prendre comme avatar ton adresse electronique, tu devrais te rapprocher de benjamin l'administrateur de ce forum pour changer ceci.
pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question sur skype, c'est quand tu fais de la vid&#233;o ou que du son ?


----------



## Laurent.favard@thalesgrou (13 Janvier 2007)

Pour l'avatar... achanger oui ! Pour ce qui est de Skyp, c'est effectivement en 
transmission vidéo. 100% et processus ne répond plus pour le finder, mais la
communication fonctionne.


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2007)

Skype est &#233;crit avec les pieds (traduction = ils ne maitrisent pas les codec video) et tu ne pourras pas esperer mieux. d&#233;sol&#233; :sick:


----------



## Laurent.favard@thalesgrou (14 Janvier 2007)

Très embêtant quand même... Je viens de l'installer sur liBook G4 de ma femme et c'est
le même problème sur iMac G4: Roue folle.


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2007)

pour la vid&#233;o pc mac tu n'as pas trop le choix :sleep:


----------



## sylko (22 Janvier 2007)

Bientôt du nouveau avec Skype


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Bientôt du nouveau avec Skype



c'est très bien car cela semble regrouper ma configuration actuelle à peu de chose près


----------



## musmus44 (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour a tous
 J'ai eu une liaison impeccable avec Skype et l'afrique du sud.Maintenant je   les vois toujours mais eux, non. Je vais leur dire de regarder les outils pc mais j'aimerais recuperer le logiciel Wacam que j'ai bêtement vire. Je ne retrouve pas son site malgre une recherche ,probablement mal faite, sur la FAQ.    Merci      musmus44


----------



## sylko (24 Janvier 2007)

Wacam???   

Es-tu certain du nom?


----------



## boddy (24 Janvier 2007)

Wacam, je connais pas non plus 
Mais Macam, tu le trouveras là :
http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/


----------



## docyan (30 Janvier 2007)

j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de skype 2.0.0.6 sur mon macbook, lorsque je me connecte avc mes amis qui ont un PC le son est nickel, je les vois très bien également mais eux n'arrivent pas à me voir, alors que ma webcam intégrée est allumée (via isight)?? pouvez vous m'apporter une solution...


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Janvier 2007)

Hello, petite question bête, est-ce que tu te vois ? Normalement dans le fenetre video, tu dois voir en grand ton contact et en bas à droite toi...


----------



## naas (30 Janvier 2007)

Bienvenue sur macg&#233; 
il te faut aussi regarder dans tes pr&#233;f&#233;rences si la vid&#233;o est activ&#233;e par d&#233;faut


----------



## zemzem (1 Février 2007)

Je ne sais pas si il y a un rapport, mais j'ai installé Skype 2.5.0.85 à midi et depuis, les bouttons "répondre" et "envoyer" de "mail" ne fonctionnent plus  sur mon iMac G5 en 10.4.8


----------



## boddy (1 Février 2007)

zemzem a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si il y a un rapport, mais j'ai installé Skype 2.5.0.85 à midi et depuis, les bouttons "répondre" et "envoyer" de "mail" ne fonctionnent plus  sur mon iMac G5 en 10.4.8



Même configuration que toi - installé Skype 2.5 ce matin : pas de problème.


----------



## naas (1 Février 2007)

zemzem a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si il y a un rapport, mais j'ai installé Skype 2.5.0.85 à midi et depuis, les bouttons "répondre" et "envoyer" de "mail" ne fonctionnent plus  sur mon iMac G5 en 10.4.8



reparation autorisation, redemarrage


----------



## zemzem (1 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> reparation autorisation, redemarrage



:rose:  Mouais, c'est la 1ère chose que j'ai fait 
mais depuis qq temps, je le sens pas mon iMac :mouais:  
je suis en train de sauvegarder mon User en vue d'une ré-installe


----------



## naas (1 Février 2007)

remarque vu ton avatar cela ne m'&#233;tonne gu&#232;re


----------



## zemzem (1 Février 2007)

.... Keskila mon avatar  ...


----------



## takamaka (1 Février 2007)

Ca va vous int&#233;resser, hein bande de naas !  

Skype Developper Dead Zone


----------



## naas (1 Février 2007)

j'aime bien leur note en bas:


> Note that both parties need a fairly high-end computer (Mac or PC) to get good quality and framerate, plus a good Internet connection.


je traduis:
du &#224; une programmation pas maitris&#233;e du coup des codecs video la definition sur skype bouffe enorm&#233;ment de ressources, donc mettez du matos serieux pour faire l'&#233;quivalent d'ichat en g3/800


----------



## quetzal (2 Février 2007)

Sur Windows, j'avais une version de Skype qui permettait de regrouper ses contacts par des catégories définies par l'utilisateur. Je ne retrouve pas cette fonctionnalité utile (j'ai plus de 100 contacts, pas tous connectés, heureusement) sous Mac OS. Quelqu'un sait-il si elle peut être activée ?


----------



## pbas400 (3 Février 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Ca va vous intéresser, hein bande de naas !
> 
> Skype Developper Dead Zone




avec quel editeur on ouvre le fichier config.xml pour le modifier ?
merci


----------



## naas (3 Février 2007)

text edit


----------



## pbas400 (3 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> text edit



merci naas


----------



## skinch (3 Février 2007)

Moi j'ai fait la modif ...

Mais un coup sur 2 lorsque je lance la video que ce soit en conf ou en dans le panneau de prefs ca me fait planté Skype ...


----------



## naas (3 Février 2007)

c'est le plaisir de la magouille &#231;a


----------



## skinch (3 Février 2007)

Ouais comme tu dis ... &#231;a te le fait toi??

Moi je viens d'aller jetter un oeil ...

Ca s'est modifi&#233; comme &#231;a:



> <Video>
> <CaptureHeight>480</CaptureHeight>
> <CaptureWidth>640</CaptureWidth>
> <Device>iSight int&#195;&#169;gr&#195;&#169;e</Device>
> </Video>



Est ce qu'il faut que j'ai la version US pour que ca marche??
Je vais essayer ...

J'ai fait aussi une repar d'autorisation, reboot, et j'ai d&#233;gag&#233; le fichier pref.

PSar contre je trouve aps la page d'accueil ou il y aurait les autres bidouilles pour Skype Mac


----------



## skinch (3 Février 2007)

Avec la version US ... donc choper sur skyp.com plutot que skype.com/intl/fr ca a l'air plus stable ... ila pas encore planté dans mes tests ...

Pourtant vu que c'est une version multilngue, il reste en français dans le texte ...

Bizarre vous avez dit bizarre


----------



## takamaka (3 Février 2007)

Ca marche impec depuis hier, pas contre je ne sais plus pas quoi faire pour lutter contre p.... de larsen !


----------



## skinch (3 Février 2007)

Bon moi ca plante un coup sur 3 en gros ...
C'est curieux ...
si quelqu'un a une id&#233;e ... sinon si ca m'&#233;nerve je vais remettre le r&#233;glage de base.

Par contre c'est vrai que la quality est impressionante ... rien que dans les prefs de la video, lorsque cela s'affiche on voit la diff&#233;rence

Depuis que j'ai pris la version sur le site US ... il plante plus quand je vais dans le prefs ...

L'article qui ontroduit la manip donn&#233; plus haut est ici: http://share.skype.com/sites/garage/2007/01/neardvdquality_video_calls_wit.html


----------



## jahrom (4 Février 2007)

Hello,

Petite question : tous mes contacts skype ont disparu. Comment les recupérer ??

Merci.


----------



## pbas400 (4 Février 2007)

skinch a dit:


> Bon moi ca plante un coup sur 3 en gros ...
> C'est curieux ...
> si quelqu'un a une idée ... sinon si ca m'énerve je vais remettre le réglage de base.
> 
> ...




il faut juste rajouter ces 2 lignes, car la 3eme existe deja (et la 3e est legerement differentes que celle donnee en exemple)

      <CaptureHeight>480</CaptureHeight>
      <CaptureWidth>640</CaptureWidth>


----------



## skinch (4 Février 2007)

Ouais c'est ce que j'ai fait ...

Mais comme je l'ai dit c'est plus stable avec la version choper sur le server US.


----------



## takamaka (4 Février 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Petite question : tous mes contacts skype ont disparu. Comment les recupérer ??
> 
> Merci.


Dans le fichier config.xml nécessaire pour effecuter la manip expliquées ci-dessus, on retrouve le nom de tous ses contacts, ainsi que tous les profils ayant essayés de vous joindre


----------



## docyan (4 Février 2007)

eh bien je me vois dans la fenêtre isight mais pas dans la petite fenêtre de skype!


----------



## docyan (4 Février 2007)

en fait je me vois dans la fenêtre de isight mais pas dans la petite fenêtre de skype!


----------



## jahrom (4 Février 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Dans le fichier config.xml nécessaire pour effecuter la manip expliquées ci-dessus, on retrouve le nom de tous ses contacts, ainsi que tous les profils ayant essayés de vous joindre



Merci, mais en fait mon problème est différent. Mes contacts existent mais je ne les vois dans ma liste de contact que lorsqu'ils sont connectés.
exemple :





Avant je voyais même les non connectés.

Une idée ? Un paramétrage m'aurait échappé ?


----------



## skinch (4 Février 2007)

Il faut que dans PRESENTATION soit cocher le premier: afficher les contacts deconnectés.


----------



## jahrom (4 Février 2007)

skinch a dit:


> Il faut que dans PRESENTATION soit cocher le premier: afficher les contacts deconnectés.



Oula je suis vraiment une buse sur ce coup la...  
Merci  



P'tain je vieilli.... :mouais:


----------



## DKDANCE (5 Février 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Ca marche impec depuis hier, pas contre je ne sais plus pas quoi faire pour lutter contre p.... de larsen !



Salut !

Fais comme moi achete un micro casque bluetooth et fais toi enfler de 90  sinon trouve toi un casque tout simplement et evite de faire sortir du son ailleurs que dans ton casque 

Par contre j'ai une ptite question !

J'ai H.E.T un micro casque Pulsar 590 e de plantronics (pub avec un mac portable )mais aucun son ne veux en sortir car impossible de le configurer en BT meme ss Leopard (qui soit disant en passant supporterai l' A2DP AVRCP etc etc etc...... )

Attention donc à l'enflage  profond !!!!! Merci Apple car le casque marche nikel sur windobe

A mediter ( un OS qui aurai plus 5 ans de retard que d'avance )


----------



## tantoillane (6 Février 2007)

rooohh, la vache, 42 pages parsem&#233;es de bug, &#224; lires :rateau:, il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui pourrait me briffer, ou me renvoyer sur une page, autre que celle de skype ou je suis d&#233;j&#224; aller. J'ai bien compris que skype permet de t&#233;l&#233;phoner, mais pour les tarifs et autres, le site de skype est parfois &#233;vasif, et puis je ne comprend pas comment fait une personne ext&#233;rieure avec son t&#233;l&#233;phone fixe, pour m'appeler, et si elle paye, plus ou moins, enfin voil&#224; ...


----------



## naas (7 Février 2007)

Si je comprends bien, tu ne sais pas trop ce que tu veux et tu aimerais bien que l'on te r&#233;ponde clairement, j'ai bon la   

de mac a mac = gratos
de mac a pc = gratos
de mac a t&#233;l&#233;phone = payant skype out http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/products/
de t&#233;l&#233;phone a mac = payant sype in http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/products/skypein/
de t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; t&#233;l&#233;phone = hors sujet :rateau:

je t'ai mis des liens m&#234;me pas cach&#233;s pour que tu cliques dessus, parce que franchement je trouve pas ou cela est compliqu&#233;


----------



## tantoillane (7 Février 2007)

voil&#224; ce que je voulais savoir, il faut payer pour avoir un num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone avec des num&#233;ros, mais par contre l'appel correspond &#224; une communication normale


----------



## naas (7 Février 2007)

benh voui c'est &#231;a et c'est n'importe ou dans le monde sympa hein


----------



## tantoillane (7 Février 2007)

ouais, sympa, mais personnellment je n'en ai pas l'utilit&#233;,  j'ai d&#233;j&#224; MSN et ichat, mais au moins maintenant, je suis vraiment au point sur ce que c'est. Peut-&#234;tre que si je rencontre ma copine aux USA, &#231;a peut devenir utile avant de se mettre d'accord sur celui qui reste et celui qui prend le bateau


----------



## sylko (20 Février 2007)

L'offre Skype Pro au forfait est enfin disponible...

Mais pas en Suisse...


----------



## mikela.hebrard (21 Février 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je suis coincée avec un Mac OS 10.28 et malheureusement impossible  de trouver un vieux :hosto: Skype (qui ne fonctionne qu'à partir de 10.3.x).
Quelqu'un a une idée ?
Merci et à bientôt,
Mikela.


----------



## sylko (21 Février 2007)

Bienvenue sur MacGé. Tu trouveras les anciennes versions Skype par ici!


----------



## tantoillane (21 Février 2007)

prends pas non plus la beta 0.0.v1


----------



## naas (21 Février 2007)

J'avais aussi en son temps traduit avec la preciseuse aide de phillipe une version en fran&#231;ais de skype si cela t'interesse.


----------



## takamaka (21 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'avais aussi en son temps traduit avec la preciseuse aide de phillipe une version en français de skype si cela t'interesse.



Ah oui! C'est vrai! Tu avais fais un tabac  :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (21 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'avais aussi en son temps traduit avec la preciseuse aide de phillipe une version en français de skype si cela t'interesse.



C'est cette version que j'utilise encore sur mon iMac.  
Les versions suivantes de Skype ne sont pas toujours très stables.


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Février 2007)

Je comprends pas trop l'int&#233;ret de la nouvelle offre Skype Pro.. Je ne sais pas si vous l'avez vue?


----------



## Kzimir (27 Février 2007)

Tu ne payes plus &#224; la dur&#233;e !
L'abonnement de genre 2 euros par mois et ensuite un frais de connexion &#224; chaque appel...
Mais apr&#232;s pour qui a besoin d'appeler du monde de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; du monde et a une tendance &#224; beaucoup blablater, &#231;a trouve son sens


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Février 2007)

Oui mais c'est vague quand meme car on sait pas ce qui se passera apr&#232;s les 5 mois d'essai.
C'est dommage aussi que &#231;a ne soit que national alors que d&#233;sormais les offres ont plutot tendance &#224; etre europ&#233;ennes, voir plus.


----------



## bulitt (27 Février 2007)

Hello,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et pas au top question techno.

Ma question : je veux contacter en video des amis qui ont pris Skype.
Sachant que j'ai un Imac G5 sans Webcam et que je n'aime pas bidouiller, est-ce que :
- je peux utiliser Ichat pour les joindre sur Skype?
- quelle Webcam acheter vu qu'il n'y a plus d'ISight ? avec des codec à télécharger ? (quel que soit le prix...enfin presque)
- vaut mieux pas attendre la prochaine Webcam Mac ? même s'ils sont sur skype ?

Bref, je suis preneur de conseils pour débutant.

Merci


----------



## whiplash (27 Février 2007)

salut j'ai installé skype hier et depuis j'ai essayer à maintes reprises de faire le test skype... sans succès.  Mon micro intégré marche très bien je l'ai testé sur iChat.  J'ai ensuite essayer avec un micro en entrée ligne...ne fonctionne pas non plus, mais fonctionne sous iChat.  En fait je peux rejoindre le test echo123 j'entends la voix de la dame et le bip, ensuite je parle, je raccroche et mon message n'est jamais renvoyé...

quelqu'un a une idée de ce que je fais de mal ?

merci de votre aide

cya


----------



## takamaka (27 Février 2007)

bulitt a dit:


> Hello,
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum et pas au top question techno.


  Bienvenue!


bulitt a dit:


> Ma question : je veux contacter en video des amis qui ont pris Skype.
> Sachant que j'ai un Imac G5 sans Webcam et que je n'aime pas bidouiller, est-ce que :
> - je peux utiliser Ichat pour les joindre sur Skype?


Non, ce n'est pas possible. Pour Skyper, tous les utilisateurs doivent utiliser une version de skype&#8230; :hein:


bulitt a dit:


> - quelle Webcam acheter vu qu'il n'y a plus d'ISight ? avec des codec &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger ? (quel que soit le prix...enfin presque)


Celle-ci fait du bon boulot mais y'en a d'autres&#8230; Fais une petite recherche sur le forum pour trouver ton bonheur! 



bulitt a dit:


> - vaut mieux pas attendre la prochaine Webcam Mac ? m&#234;me s'ils sont sur skype ?


Tes amis sont-ils pr&#234;t &#224; attendre?


----------



## bulitt (27 Février 2007)

Je crois que tout est dit...Merci Takamaka


----------



## moi_méli (14 Mars 2007)

salut
jsuis nouvelle sur ce site et g un ptit pb avec skype

g un mac 10.3.8 et g télécharger plusieurs versions de skype mais aucune ne fonctionne
quand je clik sur l'icone il ne s'ouvre pas  

donc voila si qqn peut m'aider merci d'avance

_pour ne pas recevoir une tonne de courriels non sollicités il vaut mieux privilégier les messages privés mis à disposition par ce forum

Neph
_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

moi_m&#233;li;4202352 a dit:
			
		

> salut
> jsuis nouvelle sur ce site et g un ptit pb avec skype
> 
> g un mac 10.3.8 et g t&#233;l&#233;charger plusieurs versions de skype mais aucune ne fonctionne
> ...



enleves ton mail.

Quelle version de skype as tu t&#233;l&#233;charger et o&#249;?


----------



## moi_méli (14 Mars 2007)

g dabord essayé la version 1.5 et après la 2.5 et je les ai télécharger sur le site de skype
skype.com


----------



## takamaka (14 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> g dabord essayé la version 1.5 et après la 2.5 et je les ai télécharger sur le site de skype
> skype.com



Au fait, Bienvenue sur MacGé !


----------



## sylko (14 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> g dabord essayé la version 1.5 et après la 2.5 et je les ai télécharger sur le site de skype
> skype.com


 

Les anciennes versions de Skype se trouvent ici.  

Bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> g dabord essayé la version 1.5 et après la 2.5 et je les ai télécharger sur le site de skype
> skype.com


 
ça coince à quel niveau ? arrives tu à désarchiver le fichier "dmg" ?


----------



## moi_méli (14 Mars 2007)

oui oui g réussi a l'installer correctement l'icone s'affiche mais dès que je clik dessu il ne veu pa s'ouvrir
Et  g essayé ça avec 3 versions différentes mais il veut pa me l'ouvrir


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2007)

moi_m&#233;li;4202488 a dit:
			
		

> oui oui g r&#233;ussi a l'installer correctement l'icone s'affiche mais d&#232;s que je clik dessu il ne veu pa s'ouvrir
> Et g essay&#233; &#231;a avec 3 versions diff&#233;rentes mais il veut pa me l'ouvrir


 
mets tout &#224; la corbeille, fais une recherche sur ton disque pour que plus aucun fichier comprenant "skype" ne reste, vide la corbeille,  et installe une des versions propos&#233;es par sylko ici plus haut.....


----------



## richard-deux (14 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> salut
> jsuis nouvelle sur ce site et g un ptit pb avec skype
> 
> g un mac 10.3.8 et g télécharger plusieurs versions de skype mais aucune ne fonctionne
> ...



Efface ton adresse email.  

Je suis sur 10.3.9 et la version la plus stable est la version 2.0.0.6

Je pense que tu n'auras pas de problème avec cette version de Skype.


----------



## moi_méli (14 Mars 2007)

ok ok merci je v essayé et j'envoi une réponse si ça marche

mais jcompren pa tro pk tou le monde me demande d'effacer mon adresse mail??


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2007)

Moi ce que je comprends pas trop c'est ce que tu &#233;cris


----------



## moi_méli (14 Mars 2007)

Ben voila g supprimais toute les application de skype et installais la version 2.0.0.6 mais c tjrs le meme problème!!!


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2007)

Moi parler a toi 
si toi pas parler fran&#231;ais, moi pas comprendre toi :sick:
toi comprendre moi ? 


moi &#234;tre un peu taquin :bebe:


----------



## takamaka (14 Mars 2007)

moi_m&#233;li;4203125 a dit:
			
		

> mais jcompren pa tro pk tou le monde me demande d'effacer mon adresse mail??


Ben si t'es accroc au spam, ne changes rien! :rateau:


----------



## takamaka (14 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> Moi ce que je comprends pas trop c'est ce que tu écris


----------



## moi_méli (14 Mars 2007)

bon si qqn pourait plutot répondre à ma question au lieu d'écrire des conneries...


----------



## moi_méli (14 Mars 2007)

oué t'as raison takamaka mais je c pas comment on fait pour l'enlever alors


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2007)

scie non sait fassile, tu ssh benj qui tele del en 2s sans prob :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (14 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> bon si qqn pourait plutot répondre à ma question au lieu d'écrire des conneries...



C'est pas des conneries, on te demande, sur le ton de l'humour pour l'instant, de faire un effort pour écrire correctement, si tu veux qu'on fasse un effort pour te répondre correctement.


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

alors vas-y


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mars 2007)

moi_m&#233;li;4203227 a dit:
			
		

> ou&#233; t'as raison takamaka mais je c pas comment on fait pour l'enlever alors


 
tu contactes par MP (message priv&#233 un GM (gentil Mod&#233;rateur) en lui expliquant la chose 

ensuite, je me r&#233;p&#232;te, installe une des versions propos&#233;es dans le lien de sylko ci plus haut...... et pas la version 2.0.0.6 ! (qui ne s'y trouve d'ailleurs pas)


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu contactes par MP (message privé) un GM (gentil Modérateur) en lui expliquant la chose
> 
> ensuite, je me répète, installe une des versions proposées dans le lien de sylko ci plus haut...... et pas la version 2.0.0.6 ! (qui ne s'y trouve d'ailleurs pas)


Ouf, on va finir par y arriver!


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mars 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Ouf, on va finir par y arriver!


 

j'en doutes.......:mouais:


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

j'en doute aussi
j'ai installer la version 1.5.0.1 et il ne veut pas s'ouvrir, le problème ne vient pas de là, g deja essayais avec plusieurs versions et c pareil  je pense que ça vient d'un problème d'application mais j'y connais pas grand chose...


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> j'en doute aussi
> j'ai installer la version 1.5.0.1 et il ne veut pas s'ouvrir, le problème ne vient pas de là, g deja essayais avec plusieurs versions et c pareil  je pense que ça vient d'un problème d'application mais j'y connais pas grand chose...


 
Bon, histoire de reprendre le problème dès le départ: 

1) tu télécharges un fichier skype au format dmg
2) double clique dessus, ça te crée une "image disque", dedans se trouve l'appli "skype"
3) tu la glisse dans ton dossier "applications"
4) tu jette à la corbeille le fichier dmg et tu vides la corbeille
5) tu éjecte l'"image disque"
6) tu vas dans ton dossier "applications"
7)tu double cliques sur l'icone skype

.... que se passe t il ? 

l'icone skype se met elle dans le dock ? 
rebondi t elle ? 
y'a t'il un message d'erreur ?

as tu déjà fait d'autres installation d'appliquation ? si non installe quelque chose pour voir (adium par exemple) pour voir si le problème viens de toi, de l'ordi ou de skype.....


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bon, histoire de reprendre le problème dès le départ:
> 
> 1) tu télécharges un fichier skype au format dmg
> 2) double clique dessus, ça te crée une "image disque", dedans se trouve l'appli "skype"
> ...





j'ai fait exactement ce que tu m'as dit pour skype et donc tjrs pareil, lorsque je clique sur  l'icone dans l'application il commence a s'ouvrir dans le dock mais juste après il s'enlève.
J'ai télécharger adium et il se passe la même chose donc ça doit etre un problème a propos des fichiers "dmg" . Sais-tu comment faire pour que je puisse ouvrir les fichiers "dmg"?


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> Sais-tu comment faire pour que je puisse ouvrir les fichiers "dmg"?


Ben logiquement, on double-clic dessus mais ca semble un peu plus compliqué sur ta bécane. Allez zou une petite recherche (ouais les ga', je l'ai encore placeé!  )


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mars 2007)

moi_m&#233;li;4204018 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait exactement ce que tu m'as dit pour skype et donc tjrs pareil, lorsque je clique sur l'icone dans l'application il commence a s'ouvrir dans le dock mais juste apr&#232;s il s'enl&#232;ve.
> J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charger adium et il se passe la m&#234;me chose donc &#231;a doit etre un probl&#232;me a propos des fichiers "dmg" . Sais-tu comment faire pour que je puisse ouvrir les fichiers "dmg"?


 
ce n'est pas un probl&#232;me de dmg puisque, &#224; te lire, tu arrive &#224; les installer....

le probl&#232;me est donc au lancement des applications...... je creuse......d'ici l&#224; fait une recherche sur le forum, il y a certainement plusieurs sujets &#224; ce propos



			
				moi_m&#233;li;4204018 a dit:
			
		

> lorsque je clique sur l'icone dans l'application il commence a s'ouvrir dans le dock mais juste apr&#232;s il s'enl&#232;ve.


 
??? tu fais quoi l&#224; exactement ? &#231;a veut dire quoi "dans l'application" ? tu es bien dans le dossier avec toutes les autres applications :mouais: 

edit: bon takamaka non seulement on se croise pas mal aujourd'hui mais en plus tu me grilles


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mars 2007)

edit: non rien....


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

ah ok donc c juste au lancement des applications, mais pourtant g deja télécharger msn et amule et au lancement il n'y a pas eu de problèmes mais peut-etre que il ya aucun rapport j'en c rien


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> edit: non rien....




ben là je suis dans le dossier application je double clique sur l'icone de skype et il commence a s'ouvrir dans le dock mais repart aussitot


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2007)

sylko va bien nous filer un tuyau&#8230; non?

edit: ben non, il est parti :style:

> moi_m&#233;li, j'ai repris le fil de la discussion. En fait, voil&#224; ta config :
"g un mac 10.3.8 et g t&#233;l&#233;charger plusieurs versions de skype mais aucune ne fonctionne
quand je clik sur l'icone il ne s'ouvre pas"

Or le minimum requis pour faire fonctionner (dans sa version 2.5) est Mac OS X v10.3.9 Panther ou ult&#233;rieure.
Je ne sais pas s'il en est de m&#234;me pour les anciennes versions (s&#233;rie 1.5 &#224; 2.0.0.6) mais ca pourrait &#234;tre un d&#233;but d'explication, non?


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

j'y est pensé mais sur le site de skype la version 1.5 est disponible pour les 10.3.8


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

Et adium est disponible pour quelle version de mac?


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> Et adium est disponible pour quelle version de mac?


C'est écrit ici


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

si une install d'un autre soft pose problême, cela peut aussi venir des "droits" de meli melo.

Quel est ton statut sur cette machine? admin? User? Root.?

Est ce toi qui a installé l'ordi ou quelqu'un d'autre? est il en multi cession?

Si tu n'es pas admin, peut être y a t'il des restrictions imposées.


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> si une install d'un autre soft pose problême, cela peut aussi venir des "droits" de meli melo.
> 
> Quel est ton statut sur cette machine? admin? User? Root.?
> 
> ...







Enfaite je c pas trop mais normalement ya pas de restrictions spéciales jpense pas trop qu'il y est un pb de ce coté là


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

ok, je crois qu'on tient une piste.

L'ordi est il à toi ou appartient il à ta boite? Est il installé en réseau d'entreprise?


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mars 2007)

Là je crois qu'on tient un sujet qui rivalise avec le MQCD .......

ok je vois la porte......:rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (15 Mars 2007)

Pourquoi ne pas passer ta machine en 10.3.9 ?  

Ensuite télécharger la version 2.0.0.6 de Skype sur ce site.

Si tu n'y arrives pas, je ne comprends pas. :rateau:


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2007)

Avec un peu de chance et d'espoir, on aura une solution en page 58&#8230; 
Plus que 13 pages de flood


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas passer ta machine en 10.3.9 ?
> 
> Ensuite télécharger la version 2.0.0.6 de Skype sur ce site.
> 
> Si tu n'y arrives pas, je ne comprends pas. :rateau:





ET Comment on passe de la version 10.3.8 a 10.3.9???


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ok, je crois qu'on tient une piste.
> 
> L'ordi est il à toi ou appartient il à ta boite? Est il installé en réseau d'entreprise?







Nan il est a moi et il a pas de réseau d'entreprise


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> ET Comment on passe de la version 10.3.8 a 10.3.9???



préférences> mise à jours> chercher > liste proposée> installer


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Avec un peu de chance et d'espoir, on aura une solution en page 58
> Plus que 13 pages de flood






oui surement mais moi aussi ça m'énerve!! si ya des pros du mac ici aidez moi


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> préférences> mise à jours> chercher > liste proposée> installer





j'installe toute la liste?? ya 6 logiciels


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> si ya des pros du mac ici aidez moi


Aidez-moi s'il vous plait! Non mais


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2007)

moi_m&#233;li;4204680 a dit:
			
		

> j'installe toute la liste?? ya 6 logiciels


Utilises la 10.3.9 combo.
Maintenant, il est possible qu'il y ait des m&#224;j propos&#233;es pour d'autres applications Apple. Le mieux est de tout faire pour &#233;viter les mauvaises surprises. 

Et prends le temps de lire ce post, surtout les conseils&#8230;


----------



## moi_méli (15 Mars 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Aidez-moi s'il vous plait! Non mais






oupsss    s'il vous plait !!!!


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh :love:
je veux bien t'aider :king:
c'est quoi la question ?


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh :love:
> je veux bien t'aider :king:
> c'est quoi la question ?


Warf ca sent l'alcool ici


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> oupsss    s'il vous plait !!!!



installes les 6. no bleme.

j'hésites entre fake et hoaks...

as tu penser à réparer les autorisations?


----------



## richard-deux (16 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> j'installe toute la liste?? ya 6 logiciels



Oui, installe tout.
il ne doit pas y avoir que des logiciels, il doit y avoir des mise à jours de sécurité.


----------



## moi_méli (16 Mars 2007)

ok merci tout le monde                                                                                         je vais réessayer d'installer skype maintenant


----------



## moi_méli (16 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh :love:
> je veux bien t'aider :king:
> c'est quoi la question ?








lol très malin


----------



## takamaka (16 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> ok merci tout le monde                                                                                         je vais réessayer d'installer skype maintenant


Bon alors, c'est fait?


----------



## moi_méli (16 Mars 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Bon alors, c'est fait?





attend ça charge!!!!!!


----------



## takamaka (16 Mars 2007)

moi_méli a dit:


> attend ça charge!!!!!!


Oui oui


----------



## Amok (16 Mars 2007)

*Bon, visiblement moi_méli est une bonne cliente  mais ne commencez pas à chatter ici, merci.

Pour moi_méli: Essaie de faire un minimum d'effort sur ta façon d'écrire.*


----------



## bulitt (1 Mai 2007)

whiplash a dit:


> Mon micro intégré marche très bien je l'ai testé sur iChat.  J'ai ensuite essayer avec un micro en entrée ligne...ne fonctionne pas non plus, mais fonctionne sous iChat.
> 
> cya



Hello,

J'ai installé Skype avec une Webcam Logitech Quickcan ultra Vision, et j'ai des problèmes à mon avis similaires (NB : je n'ai pas installé de drivers spécifique, Skype ayant l'air de tout bien piloter tout seul).
Mon problème donc, est que j'ai un retour monstrueux (genre tambourin) lorsque je rentre en communication.

Mon paramétrage Audio de Skype est le suivant :
- Sortie Audio : Audio intégré Haut-parleurs internes
- Entrée Audio : Audio intégré Microphone interne
C'est dans cette configuration que ça gresille pour moi et pour celui qui est à l'autre bout de la ligne.

Lorsque je mets 'Entrée Audio = Audio Intégré Entrée Ligne' j'entends à merveille...mais mon interlocuteur ne m'entend plus.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2007)

bulitt a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai installé Skype avec une Webcam Logitech Quickcan ultra Vision, et j'ai des problèmes à mon avis similaires (NB : je n'ai pas installé de drivers spécifique, Skype ayant l'air de tout bien piloter tout seul).
> Mon problème donc, est que j'ai un retour monstrueux (genre tambourin) lorsque je rentre en communication.
> ...


 
en gros tu crées du Larsen entre le son sortant de tes haut-parleurs internes et le micro intégré du Mac....

Le problème c'est que tu ne sembles pas avoir de micro externe branché sur l'entrée son du Mac, raison pour laquelle si tu choisis cette entrée son, ton correspondant ne t'entend pas.... même en criant très fort dans la prise de l'entrée son (entrée ligne), ça ne marche pas!

Soit tu trouves un moyen pour couper le retour son (de façon à ce que le son que tu envoies via le micro ne soit pas réémis par tes haut parleurs), soit tu trouves un micro externe (en usb par exemple)


----------



## cyberyoyo (3 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> en gros tu crées du Larsen entre le son sortant de tes haut-parleurs internes et le micro intégré du Mac....
> 
> Le problème c'est que tu ne sembles pas avoir de micro externe branché sur l'entrée son du Mac, raison pour laquelle si tu choisis cette entrée son, ton correspondant ne t'entend pas.... même en criant très fort dans la prise de l'entrée son (entrée ligne), ça ne marche pas!
> 
> Soit tu trouves un moyen pour couper le retour son (de façon à ce que le son que tu envoies via le micro ne soit pas réémis par tes haut parleurs), soit tu trouves un micro externe (en usb par exemple)



L'explication est bien celle-ci  

Une solution est d'utiliser un casque ou un micro


----------



## mistertitan (4 Mai 2007)

pour &#233;viter l'effet larsen, j'utilise mon oreillette bluetooth, c genial!

une autre question, lorsqu'on fait la manip pour avoir 640x480 de r&#233;solution, il faut quoi comme machine pour supporter l'encodage et d&#233;codage a la vol&#233;e. Je suis hyper frustr&#233; d'avoir une isight et que mes potes sur PC me disent que la r&#233;solution n'est pas top. je l'ai augment&#233;e et depuis, on me dit que c'est pas fluide. Merde, j'ai quand m&#234;me 8Mega de connexion, avec 64ko/s d'upload
tout ca fonctionne impec avec ichat, mais pour skype, pas hyper top
mon ordi est un G4 mono proc 1,25Ghz avec 1,25 Go de ram. Ca devrait suffire quand m&#234;me.


----------



## naas (4 Mai 2007)

Le probl&#232;me c'est que skype, enfin les d&#233;veloppeurs de skype sur mac buttent sur l'encodage vid&#233;o.
http://share.skype.com/sites/garage/2007/01/start_your_new_year_with_neard.html

maintenant sur peux toujours essayer la beta 2.6
http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/download/skype/macosx/
la configuration syst&#232;me requise est &#233;crite juste dessous 

utilises aussi iglasses
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/categories/labo/labo_124536_1.shtml


----------



## mistertitan (4 Mai 2007)

justement, j'utilise iglasses en demo la. je me demande si ca demande pas de la puissance  et si ca fait pas ramer le reste


----------



## naas (4 Mai 2007)

il y a des probl&#232;me de compatibilit&#233; entre la derniere version de skype et iglasse
desactive iglasse pour voir.


----------



## mistertitan (4 Mai 2007)

je testerai demain
. je vous tiens au courant


----------



## gus. (7 Mai 2007)

allo ici un nouvel arrive, hello &#224; tous
un pot me parle sur skype et met la camera en "noir et blanc" quelqu'un sait comment aciver cette option, bien plus chic que les couleurs? merci


----------



## mistertitan (7 Mai 2007)

c'est iglasses


----------



## takamaka (8 Mai 2007)

Que c'est fatiguant parfois de se r&#233;p&#233;ter!


----------



## gus. (9 Mai 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Que c'est fatiguant parfois de se répéter!



merci et désolé de vous fatiguer.


----------



## mistertitan (9 Mai 2007)

pas de pb, on pose parfois une question d&#233;j&#224; pos&#233;e dans un autre post. on peut pas tout lire et on ne trouve pas toujours les mots cl&#233;s pour trouver sa r&#233;ponse. donc tu es pardonn&#233;.


----------



## iBapt (16 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir,

Depuis la maj de Skype, j'ai un problème d'affichage . La fenêtre Skype ne garde plus sa dimension et descend d'un cran à chaque lancement... c'est grave docteur?  je prends ça avec humour, mais c'est agaçant de devoir redimentionner et repositionner la fenêtre a chaque fois , surtout que je suis du genre maniaque et très ordonné... alors la ça ne va pas du tout


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2007)

supprime les preferences et relance.


----------



## iBapt (17 Mai 2007)

naas a dit:


> supprime les preferences et relance.



ça n'a rien fait, je viens de réinstaller la 2.5 et c'est nikel... merci


----------



## sumotori (19 Mai 2007)

bonsoir jai installer le pilote macam pour une camera usb
le logiciel macam utilise bien la camera
le probleme est que si je lance shype la camera branch&#233;e skype plante
par contre si je lance skype la camera debranch&#233;e il n'y a pas de probleme  mais je ne peux pas utiliser la camera car une fois skype lanc&#233; meme si je branche la camera skype de ne la "voit" pas ????
j'ai supprimmer skype et je l'ai reinstall&#233; avec la derniere version mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------



## emma007 (19 Mai 2007)

bonjour a tous !
Je viens de recuperer un vieux mac : MacOsX 13.3.6 et je voudrai installer Skype mais je ne trouve aucune version anterieures!!! et evidemment la nouvelle version ne fonctionne pas sur ce mac... Quelqu'un pourrait'il m'aider?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2007)

rapido car trait&#233; plusieurs fois ailleurs

si tu as internet tu fais la mise &#224; jour ( gratuite) de ton OS 10.3.6 vers 10.3.9

soit directement via menu pomme 
soit en allant chercher la combin&#233;e pour 10.3 vers 10.3.9
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/
et en finalisant avec les mises &#224; jour qui restent

( si tu piges pas &#224; 100&#37; il y a pas mal de fils qui  parlent des mises &#224; jour)

et ensuite  tu pourras utiliser skype y compris la derniere version


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> rapido car trait&#233; plusieurs fois ailleurs
> 
> si tu as internet tu fais la mise &#224; jour ( gratuite) de ton OS 10.3.6 vers 10.3.9


A la condition expresse que notre ami poss&#232;de les cd d'origine associ&#233;s au mac, pour avoir une porte de secours en cas de probl&#232;me lors de l'installation.

pour les anciennes versions de skype c'est par ici
http://mac.oldapps.com/skype.php


----------



## takamaka (19 Mai 2007)

naas a dit:


> pour les anciennes versions de skype c'est par ici
> http://mac.oldapps.com/skype.php


Un lien toujours très utile


----------



## st02035 (21 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous,

Avant tout je ne sais pas si la question a déjà été posée donc pas taper moi !!!! (je suis au boulot et pas trop de temps pour lire sinon mon boss va me tomber dessus et là j'aurais du temps...).

J'ai installé skype sur mon imac intel RAS et sur le PC de mon beau-père RAS. On a une laison vidéo correct (à mon sens) mais il ne m'entend pas par contre moi de l'entend correctement.

Je ne sais pas comment savoir où est le bug imac ou PC ? et comment résoudre le problème?

Si vous avez des sugestions.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (21 Mai 2007)

As-tu bien s&#233;lectionn&#233; le micro interne comme entr&#233;e son dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences audio du syst&#232;me?


----------



## st02035 (21 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> As-tu bien sélectionné le micro interne comme entrée son dans les préférences audio du système?


 
Oui mais je ne sais si il fonctionne.


----------



## r e m y (21 Mai 2007)

st02035 a dit:


> Oui mais je ne sais si il fonctionne.



Tu dois voir des simili-diodes indiquer le niveau d'entrée sonore quand tu fais du bruit devant ton Mac..


----------



## sumotori (21 Mai 2007)

juste pour rappeler mon probleme 


sumotori a dit:


> bonsoir jai installer le pilote macam pour une camera usb
> le logiciel macam utilise bien la camera
> le probleme est que si je lance shype la camera branchée skype plante
> par contre si je lance skype la camera debranchée il n'y a pas de probleme  mais je ne peux pas utiliser la camera car une fois skype lancé meme si je branche la camera skype de ne la "voit" pas ????
> j'ai supprimmer skype et je l'ai reinstallé avec la derniere version mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------



## st02035 (21 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu dois voir des simili-diodes indiquer le niveau d'entrée sonore quand tu fais du bruit devant ton Mac..


 

Ok j'essaie ce soir....Merci


----------



## st02035 (22 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu dois voir des simili-diodes indiquer le niveau d'entrée sonore quand tu fais du bruit devant ton Mac..


 

Marche pas. J4ai pris rendez-vous avec le SAV :modo:


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2007)

et si ca se trouve c'est une simple question de r&#233;glage &#224; verifier  changer
dont de micro
par exemple dans configuration midi
format 44100.0Hz en 2ca-16bit


----------



## st02035 (24 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> et si ca se trouve c'est une simple question de réglage à verifier changer
> dont de micro
> par exemple dans configuration midi
> format 44100.0Hz en 2ca-16bit


 

Je reviens du SAV ,petit commentaire SAV sur Toulouse IConcept  , le micro était débranché.....:rateau: . Bobo réparé....


----------



## naas (31 Mai 2007)

Avant de dire que l'aspirateur ne marche pas v&#233;rifier qu'il est bien branch&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;


----------



## st02035 (31 Mai 2007)

naas a dit:


> Avant de dire que l'aspirateur ne marche pas vérifier qu'il est bien branchéééééééééééééééé


 
:mouais: 
Sauf que là, je ne pouvais pas voir la prise.....


----------



## eldendil (3 Juin 2007)

Bonjour &#224; la communaut&#233; des Maciens,

Je sais pas si mon post est au bon endroit, mais &#224; tout hasard je le mets la, d&#233;placez le s'il n'y est pas et tapez moi si j'ai pas su trouver des r&#233;ponses &#224; un probl&#232;me d&#233;j&#224; pos&#233; :
j'ai un imac G4, OSX1.3 (je crois, parce que je sais pas ou on peut voir la version du syst&#232;me, d&#233;ja install&#233;e lors de l'achat d'occasion) et je voudrais communiquer via skype : impossible
J'ai fait l'essai avec plusieurs versions, j'ai meme essay&#233; wengo, toujours le meme probl&#232;me : le t&#233;l&#233;chargement est nickel, l'application est bien install&#233;e &#224; sa place, y a un lancement automatque &#224; l'ouverture de l'ordi, j'ai bien inscrit mes correspondant dans mon profil, et &#231;a se g&#226;te lorsque je lance la composition d'un num&#233;ro : &#231;a compose, puis brusquement l'appli quitte sans tambour ni trompette.
Si &#231;a peut vous etre utile, je vous ferai une copie d'&#233;cran avec la console de rapport de Skype, peut &#234;tre vous comprendrez quelque chose.
Merci de m'aider si c'est possible.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2007)

commence d&#233;j&#224; par

1- regarder la version de ton OS 
( menu pomme bleue" " &#224; propos de ce Mac"
Si c'est en 10.3 tu as un nombre de trains en retard &#224; rattrapper

2- faire une r&#233;paration des autorisations via utilitaire disque
puis faire les mises &#224; jour qui t'ameneront vers 10.3.9 &#224; jour ( menu pomme)

3- 2 &#232; r&#233;paration des autorisations

4- installer skype


----------



## eldendil (4 Juin 2007)

Je te remercie infiniment pour ta reponse rapide. Mon syst&#232;me est 10.3.9. J'ai mis &#224; jour les autorisations comme tu me l'as conseill&#233;, mais toujours le meme probl&#232;me 
Skype s'ouvre, et se ferme aussitot (il disparait du dock) d&#232;s que le num&#233;ro est compos&#233;.. (j'arrive &#224; avoir durant 1 sec le message d'accueil du service de test, et c'est tout ===>fermeture sauvage et d&#233;finitive de l'application.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2007)

c'est d&#233;j&#224; un mieux 
A mon avis y a un ou des fichiers skype naze ou  le tel&#233;chargement est naze
( ca arrive quand on charge de sites non officiels)
on va proc&#233;der par &#233;tapes

Fais un test
creer un autre compte utilisateur OSX ( preferences systeme /comptes)
plus tard tu le garderas ,ca sert toujours pour
-ranger des trucs &#224; part
-faire des test divers, applis nouvelles ou test d'applis qui coincent ailleurs

Dans ce compte OSX  l&#224; 
tester Skype
et venir raconter

ps peux tu donner la version skype que tu as?


----------



## eldendil (5 Juin 2007)

Je prends seulement connaissance de ta r&#233;ponse Pascal (je ne suis pas chez moi), je vais tester ta soluce des ce soir et te tiendrai inform&#233;.

Je n'ai pas en t&#234;te le nom complet de la version, mais je suis sure que c'est 2.06.... quelque chose.

Merci en tout cas de te pencher aussi gentiment sur mon probl&#232;me


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2007)

tu sais tu peux "t'abonner au fil" et te faire aviser des apports
 y compris ppar email avec texte de la r&#233;ponse 
fouiller les options au dessus (bouton  outils de discussion)


----------



## eldendil (14 Juin 2007)

Desol&#233;e de ma r&#233;ponse tardive, je suis par monts et par vaux comme on dit. Encore une fois merci du conseil pour l'abonnement, c'est vrai que c'est tr&#232;s pratique, mais de toute fa&#231;on, j'aime bien parcourir ces forum de mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale. Ca m'en apprend un peu plus chaque fois sur ma merveilleuse machine.

Pour mon souci Skype il persiste, quelqu'un de mon entourage m'a conseill&#233; de gonfler ma RAM un peu poussive, ce que j'ai fait en rempla&#231;ant une barrette 128Mo par une 512Mo, mais &#231;a ne fait pas fonctionner Skype pour autant  

Le conseil de l'assistance de mon Apple Store c'est de r&#233;installer compl&#232;tement mon syst&#232;me. Ce sera fait ce week end, mais je sais pas pourquoi, j'y crois pas trop.

Donc voila, je suis toujours en rade avec mon skype qui me fait juste entrevoir le bout du nez de mes contacts et se sauve aussit&#244;t sans dire au revoir...

Ce qui m'angoisse encore plus, c'est que j'ai l'impression d'&#234;tre la seule avec ce type de r&#233;action de la part de l'ordinateur. Le Dieu Oessdice doit vouloir me punir de quelque chose mais je sais pas de quoi


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2007)

faut pas angoisser 
ton probl&#232;me est tr&#232;s mineur 

La majorit&#233; des soucis d'applications a pour origine

 un fichier de l'appli corrompu dans la session( c'est la plus grande possibilit&#233; et en ce cas on nettoye dans la session)

un fichier de l'appli corrompu au niveau global ( appli dans l'OS et en ce cas on nettoye au niveau plus global)

le fichier t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;, celui qui sert &#224; l'install est corrompu en ce cas on d&#233;sinstalle l'appli et on r&#233;installe l'appli avec un fichier propre

Donc assez rare qu'on envisage un souci d'OS
Il tr&#232;s rare d'avoir &#224; r&#233;installer le systeme de toute facon , sauf si il y a des tonnes de soucis g&#233;neraux aussi

ce qui n'est pas le cas ici
(ou alors tu oublies d'en parler).

______
c'est pourquoi je t'avais demand&#233; de tester skype sur un autre compte utilisateur OSX
tu n'as pas donn&#233; le r&#233;sultat
c'est important ca permet de d&#233;terminer le niveau du souci
(skype dans la session ou skype dans l'OS)
_______
et quoiqu'il en soit il est plus que probable que ton souci  ne n&#233;cessite aucunement une r&#233;install de l'OS,
tout juste quelques manips de fichiers pr&#233;cis
et peut etre m&#234;me un seul !


----------



## eldendil (14 Juin 2007)

Merci merci Pascal, je vais tenter de r&#233;pondre (avec mes petits moyens de r&#233;flexion quand il s'agit d'informatique) &#224; tes questions :

- r&#233;installer l'application, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, avec des versions diff&#233;rentes, et sur le site officiel de skype, j'ai toujours eu le meme r&#233;sultat...
- cr&#233;er un nouveau compte, avec son propre mot de passe, et y t&#233;l&#233;charger Skype, je l'ai fait aussi et j'ai eu aussi le m&#234;me r&#233;sultat (c'est pour &#231;a d'ailleurs que j'avais omis de t'en parler)

Pour rappel, l'appli se t&#233;l&#233;charge sans probl&#232;me, dans sa version la plus r&#233;cente, me fait d&#233;finir un profil qui s'affiche correctement, une interface qui a l'air de fonctionner parfaitement avec toutes les fonctionalit&#233;s offertes par le logiciel (d'ailleurs mes contacts me voient dans leur fen&#234;tre d'appel), mais des que j'effectue une num&#233;rotation et que l'appel&#233; d&#233;croche, ou bien d&#232;s que je r&#233;ponds moi &#224; un appel, l'application quitte inopin&#233;ment.
Par contre je te donne une autre pr&#233;cision qui peut-&#234;tre sait-on jamais pourrait te donner une piste : le tchat de skype fonctionne parfaitement lui. Mes contacts qui ne peuvent &#234;tre joints ou qui ne peuvent me joindre par la voix, discutent sans probl&#232;mes sur le tchat de l'appli.
Va comprendre Charles !
En tout cas je te remercie de t'int&#233;resser &#224; mon souci, je me sens moins seule !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2007)

eldendil a dit:


> Merci merci Pascal, je vais tenter de répondre (avec mes petits moyens de réflexion quand il s'agit d'informatique) à tes questions :
> 
> - réinstaller l'application, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, avec des versions différentes, et sur le site officiel de skype, j'ai toujours eu le meme résultat...


ca c'est parfois aussi une source de soucis
(tout dépend de la méthode de reinstallation 
la méthode du site skype est partielle car reprend en partie les fichiers précédents , hors si l'un d'eux est naze...)

-





> créer un nouveau compte, avec son propre mot de passe, et y télécharger Skype, je l'ai fait aussi et j'ai eu aussi le même résultat (c'est pour ça d'ailleurs que j'avais omis de t'en parler)


hein?
sur un nouveau compte OSX tu n'as pas besoin de retélécharger/reinstaller skype
il est DEJA dispo


> mais des que j'effectue une numérotation et que l'appelé décroche, ou bien dès que je réponds moi à un appel, l'application quitte inopinément.
> Par contre je te donne une autre précision qui peut-être sait-on jamais pourrait te donner une piste : le tchat de skype fonctionne parfaitement lui.


j'ai vu quelques *cas qui avaient ou ont encore exactement ce souci*
(anciens postes du web anglosaxon et pas de solution claire)

Il y a aussi des cas où le fournisseur d'accès bloque le port utilisé par skype
( chez moi c'est 2449 mais ca peut varier) mais ca ca donne pas un crash

on va revenir à la base
ton skype il est où  et quels fichiers as tu?

-normalement tu as UN seul skype ( dans Disque dur / Applications)
le dernier c'est 2.6.0.140 

en fichiers de gestion tu as dans ta session
masession/bibliotheque/Application support /Skype ( un dossier entier)

et 
masession/bibliotheque/preferences /com.skype.skype.plist

et
masession/bibliotheque/Caches/Skype ( un dossier)

et sur le compte utilisateur 2 ca devrait etre pareil
---


----------



## eldendil (14 Juin 2007)

Alors, oui j'ai un seul skype, parce que du coup comme la solution nouveau compte n'avait rien solutionner, j'ai d&#233;truit ce compte.

Je n'ai donc plus que le compte admin, et un seul skype gliss&#233; dans le r&#233;pertoire des applications comme ils demandent de le faire lorsque l'on t&#233;l&#233;charge l'appli.

Pour les fichiers de gestion, je regarderai ce soir, car je n'ai pas mon mac sous la main la.

Je te donne donc la suite demain.. ++ et merci encore

P.S. est ce que tu penses que c'est simplement un hasard que Wengo fasse exactement la m&#234;me chose ? (pareil il s'&#233;tait bien t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;, bien configurer, il fonctionnait nikel, jusqu'au d&#233;crochage du correspondant !)
J'ai pas essay&#233; avec d'autres applis, d&#233;gout&#233;e, je me suis arr&#234;t&#233;e la


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2007)

eldendil a dit:


> Alors, oui j'ai un seul skype, parce que du coup comme la solution nouveau compte n'avait rien solutionner, j'ai détruit ce compte.


dommage 
ca sert énormement d'avoir un compte en test ou ...en secours


> P.S. est ce que tu penses que c'est simplement un hasard que Wengo fasse exactement la même chose ? (pareil il s'était bien téléchargé, bien configurer, il fonctionnait nikel, jusqu'au décrochage du correspondant !)
> J'ai pas essayé avec d'autres applis, dégoutée, je me suis arrêtée la


Aaaah mais c'est très interessant ca !
Ca me fait pencher vers non pas un souci Skype ou wengo , mais une affaire de connexions ou de réseau  ( ports utilisés ou de  parefeu chez toi chez eux ou FAI)


----------



## eldendil (14 Juin 2007)

Ben ma config connexion est la suivante : livebox orange sur laquelle est connect&#233;e le t&#233;l illimit&#233;, un PC (qui communique parfaitement avec skype) via port ethernet, et mon MAC en wi-fi... + un PC portable en wifi &#233;galement.

j'&#233;dite mon post car mon fils vient de me faire les suggestions suivantes :



> Oui, je pense aussi que le probl&#232;me de skype et de wengo est le m&#234;me.
> Parefeu du FAI je ne pense pas, Skype fonctionne tr&#232;s bien sur mon
> poste donc chez orange, parfeu du mac&#8230; j'ai du mal &#224; y croire


 
et 



> Il faudrait tenter de supprimer ce dossier : masession/bibliotheque/
> Caches/Skype ( un dossier)
> mais j'y crois pas.
> 
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2007)

de plus en plus interessant
ca sent le souci de r&#233;seau (genre wifi Mac vers livebox, ou parefeu Mac sur certains ports; et en wifi livebox j'y connais rien)

un test interessant &#224; faire
skype du Mac en connexion cable ethernet
-tel quel
-puis  m&#234;me chose avec parefeu desactiv&#233; si activ&#233;

le dossier caches tu peux &#233;ventuellement le supprimer mais je doute que ca joue 

je pense pas que ce soit le micro non plus
Pourquoi?
parce que en ce cas en g&#233;neral y a pas de son et c'est tout , ca ne fait pas crasher les logiciels
On constate que c'est la connexion de conversation qui fait crasher


----------



## eldendil (15 Juin 2007)

Je viens de lire tes remarques. OK, je r&#233;alise ce test ce soir et te tiens au courante et.... te souhaite une excellente journ&#233;e et week-end par la m&#234;me occasion


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2007)

eldendil a dit:


> Je viens de lire tes remarques. OK, je réalise ce test ce soir et te tiens au courante et.... te souhaite une excellente journée et week-end par la même occasion


merci
détail
je serai absent  un long moment ( une partie des congés annuels)

Et comme par ailleurs ca sent à present plus une question de réglages livebox ( pas mon truc) Mac wifi parefeu, faudra voir ca avec d'autres


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2007)

eldendil a dit:


> ...ce soir et ...


Tu habites au pole nord ?


----------



## eldendil (20 Juin 2007)

J'ai peut &#234;tre une capacit&#233; neuronale limit&#233;e doubl&#233;e d'une blonditude prononc&#233;e, mais.... j'ai pas compris ta question, tu peux la r&#233;p&#233;ter ?

Sinon, ce qui serait nettement plus sympa, ce serait de m'aider &#224; r&#233;soudre mon probl&#232;me Skype par exemple, si tu en es capable bien s&#251;r...


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2007)

eldendil a dit:


> J'ai peut &#234;tre une capacit&#233; neuronale limit&#233;e doubl&#233;e d'une blonditude prononc&#233;e, mais.... j'ai pas compris ta question, tu peux la r&#233;p&#233;ter ?


Oui bien s&#251;r je peut la r&#233;peter:


naas a dit:


> Tu habites au pole nord ?





> Sinon, ce qui serait nettement plus sympa, ce serait de m'aider &#224; r&#233;soudre mon probl&#232;me Skype par exemple, si tu en es capable bien s&#251;r...


tu devais faire des essais ou nous tenir au courant...
et puis insinuer que je ne suis pas capable, ce n'est pas la meilleure m&#233;thode pour me motiver &#224; te r&#233;pondre b&#233;n&#233;volement


----------



## eldendil (20 Juin 2007)

Je ne mets nullement tes capacit&#233;s en doute, mais j'ai moyennement appr&#233;ci&#233; ton esprit sarcastique, vu que je ne vois absolument pas ce que le p&#244;le nord vient faire dans ce sujet... et non, je n'habite pas au p&#244;le nord, mais dans la r&#233;gion aixoise, dans le midi de la France !


----------



## Dadaz (20 Juin 2007)

eldendil a dit:


> Je ne mets nullement tes capacités en doute, mais j'ai moyennement apprécié ton esprit sarcastique, vu que je ne vois absolument pas ce que le pôle nord vient faire dans ce sujet... et non, je n'habite pas au pôle nord, mais dans la région aixoise, dans le midi de la France !



Tu postes à 9h du matin en disans que tu essairas le soir. Peite pointe d'humour avec "tu habites au pole nord" ou il fait nuit 24h.24 six mois dans l'année. C'était un moyen amusant de te demander pourquoi tu ne le fias pas avant.

Il faut éviter de prendre la mouche comme ça, c'est simplement une ambioance bon enfnat, ce n'est pas du tout sarcastique.


----------



## tantoillane (20 Juin 2007)

eldendil a dit:


> J'ai peut &#234;tre une capacit&#233; neuronale limit&#233;e doubl&#233;e d'une blonditude prononc&#233;e, mais....




RRoooh, c'est quoi ton probl&#232;me avec les blondes, elles ne sont pas charmantes ??







 

Plus s&#233;rieusement, chez moi il n'y aucun probl&#232;me avec la livebox et le wi-fi et orange et mon imac 20". Je ne vois pas d'o&#249; viens le probl&#232;me, c'est vrai que ton r&#233;seau est assez cons&#233;quent, il faudrait essayer avec juste l'iMac.​


----------



## eldendil (21 Juin 2007)

mais non j'ai rien contre les blondes, nous sommes toutes charmantes, que l'on soit brune blonde ou rousse ou verte....

Sinon merci de ton conseil, mais je n'ai pas un imac, mais un emac, ce n'est pas la m&#234;me chose. La connexion par skype ne s'&#233;tablit pas, m&#234;me lorsque le pc sur ethernet est inactif. Donc.... ce n'est pas &#231;a


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2007)

eldendil a dit:


> ...
> j'ai un *imac *G4, OSX1.3 ......





eldendil a dit:


> ...
> Sinon merci de ton conseil, mais je n'ai pas un imac, mais un emac, ce n'est pas la m&#234;me chose. La connexion par skype ne s'&#233;tablit pas, m&#234;me lorsque le pc sur ethernet est inactif. Donc.... ce n'est pas &#231;a


Pourtant dans ton premier post tu as dit *imac*, et non pas *emac* faudrait savoir !



eldendil a dit:


> ...
> - r&#233;installer l'application, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, avec des versions diff&#233;rentes, et sur le site officiel de skype, j'ai toujours eu le meme r&#233;sultat......


As tu supprim&#233; les fichiers associ&#233;s &#224; skype ou simplement l'application ?



tantoillane a dit:


> .... il faudrait essayer avec juste l'iMac.


L'as tu fait ?


----------



## ch.oregon (21 Juin 2007)

probleme,pas de son entre skipe et mon camescope dv qui me sert de web cam,l'image est nickel,petite precision,je suis en firewire,alors qu'avec une isignt,pas de probleme,exist il un patche?


----------



## Philippe (16 Août 2007)

Qqun a déjà installé cette nouvelle màj ?

Perso, gros problème de connection à chaque redémarrage.
Ça finit par se connecter mais il faut attendre assez longtemps... bizarre


----------



## Philippe (16 Août 2007)

J'ajoute qu'une fois la connection r&#233;alis&#233;e... &#231;a ne dure pas longtemps 



Il se d&#233;connecte sans raison (enfin, sans raison conue de moi :rateau


----------



## khw.olivier (16 Août 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> J'ajoute qu'une fois la connection réalisée... ça ne dure pas longtemps
> 
> 
> 
> Il se déconnecte sans raison (enfin, sans raison conue de moi :rateau



bonjour

je viens de faire une mise a jour mais 2.6.0.151 car ce matin il voulait pas se connecter alors que le reste marche bien.

Ca na pas resolu mon probleme, car ca se connecte puis decroche puis reconnecte puis decroche..... tout le reste marche bien. c est la 1er fois que j ai ce genre de probleme avec skype que j utilise pls fois par jour

Est ce que Skype peut faire des maintenance et donc perturber les connections??? c est l 3eme personne qui a des pbs aujourd hui( je suis debout que depuis 1h30)

attendons de voir l evolution

@+


----------



## marctiger (16 Août 2007)

Mêmes problèmes, ça vient.. ça coupe...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2007)

Oui, pareil impossible de se connecter ici &#233;galement. Probl&#232;mes sur leurs serveurs sans doute.


----------



## naas (16 Août 2007)

Ne pas oublier a chaque version de supprimer les preferences et redemarrer en cas de probl&#232;mes.


> Une attente de 55 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 13 secondes


gna gna gna   

sinon pour les probl&#232;mes li&#233;es aux dernieres version direction les forums de skype: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showforum=15


----------



## jero7514 (16 Août 2007)

j ai egalement le meme pb avec skype : boucle entre connexion (tres longue) et deconnexion.
j ai reinstalle mon poste hier en installant en plus zone alarm freeware, je pensais que ca venait de ca, mais apparemment je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas. tout le reste fonctionne normalement au niveau de la connexion internet.


----------



## naas (16 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> ...
> sinon pour les problèmes liées aux dernieres version direction les forums de skype: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showforum=15



benh voila c'est marqué:
http://forum.skype.com/index.php?act=announce&f=15&id=39


----------



## jero7514 (16 Août 2007)

merci naas pour ta rapidité.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> benh voila c'est marqué:
> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?act=announce&f=15&id=39



Oui merci. J'ai pu me connecter sur un ordi, mais pas sur l'autre. Même après avoir jeté les préférences.

Wait and see.


----------



## Philippe (16 Août 2007)

jero7514 a dit:


> merci naas pour ta rapidité.



Oui merci naas 

Tu nous tiens au courant s'il y a du neuf du côté des forums Skype (because en anglais  pas toujours facile à comprendre) ?

Finalement si j'ai bien compris ces problèmes proviennent des serveurs et non de la mise à jour ?


----------



## naas (16 Août 2007)

C'est un probl&#232;me logiciel...


> UPDATED 14:02 GMT: Some of you may be having problems logging in to Skype. Our engineering team has determined that it&#8217;s a software issue. We expect this to be resolved within 12 to 24 hours. Meanwhile, you can simply leave your Skype client running and as soon as the issue is resolved, you will be logged in. We apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> Additionally, downloads of Skype have been temporarily disabled. We will make downloads available again as quickly as possible.


traduc rapide enter deux reunions 
message de 14h00 gmt, 15h00 france
nos ing&#233;s ont identifi&#233; un probl&#232;me logiciel.
nous esp&#233;rons le r&#233;soudre aujourd'hui ou maximum 24h
laissez votre client skype tourner en attendant, d&#232;s que le probl&#232;me sera r&#233;solu vous serez automatiquement connect&#233;


----------



## Einbert (16 Août 2007)

Plus d'infos sur la santé des services skype : http://heartbeat.skype.com 

++


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2007)

exactement l&#224;
http://heartbeat.skype.com/2007/08/problems_with_skype_login.html

divers sources confirment qu'ils bossent sur le bug et pensent r&#233;tablir les choses  rapido
 (  pr&#233;voir t&#233;lechargement de la nouvelle version  tr&#232;s vite)


----------



## takamaka (16 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'est un probl&#232;me logiciel...


Genre&#8230; 


naas a dit:


> laissez votre client skype tourner en attendant, d&#232;s que le probl&#232;me sera r&#233;solu vous serez automatiquement connect&#233;


C'est vrai que c'est intelligent quand l'orage gronde&#8230;


----------



## naas (16 Août 2007)

je ne fait que traduire hein


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

> This problem occurred because of a deficiency in an algorithm within Skype networking software. This controls the interaction between the user&#8217;s own Skype client and the rest of the Skype network.


le probl&#232;me c'est l'algorithme dans le logiciel reseau.
ce logiciel g&#232;re la liaison entre le logiciel skype du mac /pc et le reseau skype

traduc perso:
quelqu'un chez skype a trop jou&#233; avec le serveur


----------



## takamaka (17 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> traduc perso:
> quelqu'un chez skype a trop jou&#233; avec le serveur


c'est limite dans la charte, naas   

takamaka => []


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

Cela commence a fonctionner de mani&#232;re erratique.


----------



## Philippe (17 Août 2007)

http://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/ARTICLE_112727


Erratique est un faible mot.

Il y a moyen d'être reconnecté mais jamais pendant très longtemps.

Bah ça va s'arranger


----------



## Philippe (18 Août 2007)

Ah ce matin tout est rentré dans l'ordre semble-t-il  :


----------



## naas (18 Août 2007)

ah oui , en plus s'ils ont 





> We&#8217;ve *commandeered* extra supplies of pizza and coffee, and we can promise that the Skype people aren&#8217;t going anywhere until they&#8217;re happy that everything is back to normal.


La je crois qu'il a trop travaill&#233; cette nuit le gar&#231;on


----------



## quetzal (27 Août 2007)

Cette nouvelle version (béta) gère les groupes de contacts.
C'est une fonctionnalité que personnellement j'attendais, car elle est présente sous Windows depuis des mois, et avec plus de 100 contacts, les groupes de contacts ça peut être pas mal.

Si certains ont essayé cette nouvelle version, peuvent-ils nous donner leurs impressions ?


----------



## naas (27 Août 2007)

surtout elle couvre le bug


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2007)

quetzal a dit:


> Cette nouvelle version (béta) gère les groupes de contacts.
> C'est une fonctionnalité que personnellement j'attendais, car elle est présente sous Windows depuis des mois, et avec plus de 100 contacts, les groupes de contacts ça peut être pas mal.
> 
> Si certains ont essayé cette nouvelle version, peuvent-ils nous donner leurs impressions ?




je ne trouve que la version 2.7.0.49 du 15/08... elle est où cette nouvelle version???


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> je ne trouve que la version 2.7.0.49 du 15/08... elle est où cette nouvelle version???



ici
DL direct


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ici
> DL direct



ben non justement... c'est TOUJOURS la version 2.7.0.49 du 15 ao&#251;t! et pas la nouvelle version du 27/08 annonc&#233;e quelques posts plus haut par Quetzcal


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> ben non justement... c'est TOUJOURS la version 2.7.0.49 du 15 ao&#251;t! et pas la nouvelle version du 27/08 annonc&#233;e quelques posts plus haut par Quetzcal




j'ai peut-&#234;tre loup&#233; un &#233;pisode mais Quetzcal a peut-&#234;tre 15 jours de retard nan ? 
Il parle de la version qui g&#232;re les groupe est c'est celle qui est en DL.


_@remy : J'ai lu en vitesse c'est vrai   _


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> j'ai peut-être loupé un épisode mais Quetzcal a peut-être 15 jours de retard nan ?
> Il parle de la version qui gère les groupe est c'est celle qui est en DL.
> 
> 
> _@remy : J'ai lu en vitesse c'est vrai   _



Ben oui mais Naas explique que cette version corrige le bug (je suppose qu'il s'agit du bug qui avait conduit à planter le réseau Skype à la mi-août, non?)

Bon Quetzal? Naas? On en est où???? quelle est la version dont vous parlez?

elle existe vraiment, ou c'est le lapin blanc d'Alice????


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> je ne trouve que la version 2.7.0.49 du 15/08... elle est où cette nouvelle version???



la 2.7.0.49 est la dernière en date remy.


----------



## wincent (9 Septembre 2007)

Hello à tous,

J'ai cherché vainement sans  trouver de reponse à mon probleme, mais peut être en avez vous déja parlé, voire re-re-re et reparlé. Alors par avance toutes mes excuses. 
J'ai installé skype sur un Mac book pro avec la web cam intégré, seulement skype ne semble pas la reconnaitre. Avez vous une solution ? Faut il en fait acheter une web cam ou il y a t il un parametrage qui m'a échappé ?

Merci de vos reponses...


----------



## wincent (9 Septembre 2007)

Message précédent annulé... J'ai resolu mon probleme. Merci tout de meme


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2007)

bah de rien


----------



## Loco22 (9 Septembre 2007)

Merci, votre r&#233;ponse m'a aid&#233; !!!


----------



## Mata Hari (6 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
ma fille et moi avons l'Atlantique entre nous pour un petit bout de temps. 
Elle me fait installer Skype et me reste plus qu'à trouver des écouteurs miracles!

C'est fait, j'ai un casque/micro dont j'ai branché, aux bons endroits , les jacks.
Il marche mais moi je ne m'entends pas quand je fais le test. Vérifications d'usage les + simples faites.

C'est là que vous intervenez les jeunes :love:

Je suis sur Mac OS X (Mac mini)


----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour Mata Hari
tu dis ne pas entendre, et quelques mots auparavant, tu dis "il marche". Veut tu dire par l&#224; que ta fille t'entend, mais que toi tu ne t'entends pas seulement durant tes tests?
_*DW*_


----------



## elastique (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

je suis un jeune switcher et j'aurai besoin de quelques eclaircissement pour faire fonctionner skype correctement.

Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de skype mais si vous avez une piste ce sera génial.

A priori ca fonctionne avec le micro de mon macbook sans problème. Dès que je veux passer sur le micro du casque alors la on ne m'entend plus. J'ai essayer différents paramétrage sans rien toruver. 

Avez vous une solution ?

D'avance merci et bonne journée.


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir et bienvenue 
va dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me (menu pomme bleue)
puis son
et la teste ton casque


----------



## elastique (10 Octobre 2007)

oui c'est bien ce que j'ai fait avec le micro du macbook c'est bon avec mon micro casque ca donne rien en entrée alors que le micro casque fonctionne parfaitement bien.

Au hasard la prise entree ligne c'est bien celle juste a cote de la sortie casque non ?


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2007)

elastique a dit:


> ...avec mon micro casque ca donne rien en entrée alors que le micro casque fonctionne parfaitement bien.


pourquoi fonctionne parfaitement ?
A mon avis ton casque marche pas sur le macbook, il te faut un casque usb, ou une oreillette bluetooth.


----------



## elastique (10 Octobre 2007)

d'accord donc en fait un micro casque avec 2 prises jack ne peux pas fonctionner sur mac. C'est toujours bon a savoir maintenant je vais en plus etre obligé d'acheter un autre micro.


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2007)

J'utilise skype sur macbook sans casque et ...sans probl&#232;me.


----------



## elastique (10 Octobre 2007)

oui mais avec des bruits de fond pour le mec a qui tu parles


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2007)

Une oreille bluetooth ?


----------



## marctiger (11 Octobre 2007)

Le problème du micro/casque est que l'entrée son est une entrée "ligne" et non "micro", le signal du micro étant trop faible, il faut utiliser un "iMic" pour le faire fonctionner.
Mais le mieux étant dans tous les cas une oreillette "Bluethoot".


----------



## Mata Hari (15 Octobre 2007)

Je me suis pommée, je ne retrouvais plus le forum et mon message. Désolée.

 J'ai posée une question qui est l'avant dernier message de la page 50.
Le dernier message page 50 est une réponse de DandyWarhol (< référence à Andy Warhol je suppose ). Merci beaucoup et excuse moi de t'avoir laissée en plan.

Alors,
ce qui marche c'est le matériel > casque/micro
ce qui ne marche pas c'est quand je fais le test son de Skype, je n'entends pas ma voix.

Je crois avoir compris que de toute façon ça ne fonctionnera pas car le casque est muni de 2 jacks et pas d'un USB.

Retour à la case départ.


----------



## marctiger (16 Octobre 2007)

Mata Hari a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ma fille et moi avons l'Atlantique entre nous pour un petit bout de temps.
> Elle me fait installer Skype et me reste plus qu'&#224; trouver des &#233;couteurs miracles!
> 
> ...





DandyWarhol a dit:


> Bonjour Mata Hari
> tu dis ne pas entendre, et quelques mots auparavant, tu dis "il marche". Veut tu dire par l&#224; que ta fille t'entend, mais que toi tu ne t'entends pas seulement durant tes tests?
> _*DW*_





Mata Hari a dit:


> Je me suis pomm&#233;e, je ne retrouvais plus le forum et mon message. D&#233;sol&#233;e.
> 
> J'ai pos&#233;e une question qui est l'avant dernier message de la page 50.
> Le dernier message page 50 est une r&#233;ponse de DandyWarhol (< r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; Andy Warhol je suppose ). Merci beaucoup et excuse moi de t'avoir laiss&#233;e en plan.
> ...



Bonsoir Mata Hari, en service cette nuit ? 

Plus s&#233;rieusement et pour plus de clart&#233;, vois comme je viens de faire... pour t'y retrouver, ainsi que les autres, quand tu veux r&#233;pondre &#224; une question, cliques sur "*Citer*" ou "*Multi-Cite*r", et tu peux "*Editer*" pendant 3 Heures afin de faire des corrections sur ce que tu viens d'&#233;crire.

Ceci-dit, j'en d&#233;duis/comprends que ta fille t'entend et que tu entend ta fille ?

Que tu ne t'entendes pas toi-m&#234;me me para&#238;t normal (mais je peux me tromper), vu qu'avec mon oreillette Bluethoot, je ne m'entends pas non plus par celle-ci.
Mais as-tu bien regard&#233; les r&#233;glages "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me/Son" ?

Pour finir, si tu as lu les derni&#232;res r&#233;ponses, tu comprendras que la meilleure option reste l'oreillette Bluethoot.

R&#233;ponse un peu longue, mais c'est pour y voir plus clair.


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Octobre 2007)

marctiger a dit:


> Pour finir, si tu as lu les dernières réponses, tu comprendras que la meilleure option reste l'oreillette Bluethoot.



Hello
Quel modèle utilises tu? Je n'ai jamais vraiment pensé utilliser une oreillette.. ça doit etre pas mal. Comment choisis t'on un modèle? L'autonomie? La qualité du son je pense? ...?

_*DW*_


----------



## Mata Hari (17 Octobre 2007)

Moi qui suis réputée être très concise je suis en deça de mon niveau tut tut tut (j'aurais du refuser cette mission :casse

J'entends ma fille mais je réponds par ... msn, elle ne m'entend pas.
Bluemachin là, j'y connais rien, moi vieux machin et pas connaître machine nouvelle (elle  )


----------



## marctiger (17 Octobre 2007)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Hello
> Quel mod&#232;le utilises tu? Je n'ai jamais vraiment pens&#233; utilliser une oreillette.. &#231;a doit etre pas mal. Comment choisis t'on un mod&#232;le? L'autonomie? La qualit&#233; du son je pense? ...?
> 
> _*DW*_





Mata Hari a dit:


> Moi qui suis r&#233;put&#233;e &#234;tre tr&#232;s concise je suis en de&#231;a de mon niveau tut tut tut (j'aurais du refuser cette mission :casse
> 
> J'entends ma fille mais je r&#233;ponds par ... msn, elle ne m'entend pas.
> Bluemachin l&#224;, j'y connais rien, moi vieux machin et pas conna&#238;tre machine nouvelle (elle  )



Bonjour &#224; vous, d&#233;sol&#233; pour le retard, mais j'&#233;tais en mission... j'utilise une *Logitech H505 V02* (achet&#233;e chez "*Media Mark*t" moins de 70 &#8364, et en 2/3 clics c'est dans la poche.

Que ce soit pour discuter, ou &#233;couter de la musique, regarder une vid&#233;o etc... elle fonctionne pour tout son qui sort du Mac.
Pour mon GSM aussi je l'utilise.

Plus de fil dans le chemin, ni de recherches pour prises-pas prises etc... et surtout, la libert&#233; totale d'action. 

--> Mata Hari : jettes ce msn et n'utilises que Skype.


----------



## naas (17 Octobre 2007)

dis &#224; ta fille d'acheter un mac
et vous faites de la vid&#233;o avec ichat
parce que toutes ces solutions bidouille machin truc cela ne fonctionne pas, ou alors pas bien.
ichat de mac a mac en vid&#233;o, je ne connais AUCUNE autre solution qui donne une qualit&#233; de vid&#233;o &#233;quivalente.
Certains vont me r&#233;torquer que skype c'est gratuit et marche sur pc, je le r&#233;pondrais oui pour le texte, le son, mais pour la vid&#233;o c'est ichat.


----------



## Mata Hari (18 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour naas, je me fiche d'avoir l'image, le son me suffirait s'pas.


Voilà le problème avec ce p'tit Mac, il fait bande à part !

Après le problème Spyke, ma fille me propose un jeu et elle me fait faire ce qu'il faut pour une partie à deux mais voilà ça ne marche pas entre nos deux ordis. Après quelques recherches zet bidouilles elle s"aperçoit que ça marche avec tout sauf ... mac os x   

Franchement des doutes s'éveillent en moi à propos de ma nouvelle acquisition : un Mac


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2007)

C'est un autre sujet pour ton jeux, tu peux cr&#233;er un fil dans le forum d&#233;di&#233;.

Tu peux aussi demander &#224; ta fille de te donner quelques virus et malware, spyware ?
ah non c'est pas compatible avec les mac   

Tu as raison revends ton mac et ach&#232;te toi un pc

bon r&#233;sumons, qu'est ce qui ne va pas cot&#233; skype ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2007)

Mata Hari a dit:


> Bonjour naas, je me fiche d'avoir l'image, le son me suffirait s'pas.
> 
> 
> Voil&#224; le probl&#232;me avec ce p'tit Mac, il fait bande &#224; part !
> ...



Bon r&#233;sumons.... vous avez achet&#233; un casque/micro dot&#233; de 2 prises jack. Or il aurait fallu trouver un casque/micro usb.

A ce stade une solution existe.... Acheter un petit boitier iMic2 qui se branche sur prise usb. Une fois ce petit boitier reli&#233; au Mac, il suffira de brancher le casque/micro sur les prises jack in/out de ce boitier


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2007)

http://www.t3.co.uk/news/247/communications/mobile_phone/3s_skype_phone_official
je sens que mon prochain telephone ne sera pas l'iphone


----------



## Toumak (29 Octobre 2007)

skype dans adium ?

y'a un gars qui travaille sur le coup et il en est déjà à un stade très avancé

plus d'infos par ici  (bas de la page)

et la page du projet


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> http://www.t3.co.uk/news/247/communications/mobile_phone/3s_skype_phone_official
> je sens que mon prochain telephone ne sera pas l'iphone



alors en fait seul le texte sera activ&#233; et les appels de skype a skype, skypeout et skypein sont eux d&#233;sactiv&#233;s, question de gros sous donc.
mais si deux personnes souscrivent chez 3 je serais curieux de voir si cela fonctionne.
plus d'infos
http://www.informationweek.com/internet/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=202602942

_bon je me suis un peu (beaucoup ?) emball&#233; parce qu' apparemment cela existe depuis belle lurette skype sur 3, simplement avec ce t&#233;l&#233;phone il y a un bouton skype en plus 
la limite est de 5000 minutes Skype to Skype, faut y aller tout de m&#234;me 5000 _


----------



## Dr Scarpetta (11 Novembre 2007)

J'utilise une webcam creative Live Cam optia avec skype 2.6.0.151 et Mac Os 10.4.10 sur un mac pro. La live Cam optia est une webcam USB Video Class et donc sans utilisation de drivers.
Quand, je la connecte avec skype, skype ouvre une fenêtre pour me dire qu'il a reconnu la webcam, mais quand je vais dans les préferences, onglet video, le cadre de video reste gris, alors que la webcam s'allume. Le nom de la webcam apparait bien, et j'ai bien coché "activer la video skype".

Qui pourrait m'aider ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## boddy (12 Novembre 2007)

Va faire un tour ici

appramment ta webcam n'est pas compatible.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Février 2008)

skype ne se connecte plus

ai tenté sur une session test et là ça marche

j'ai viré skype, ainsi que le dossier présent dans biblio>application support, ai re-téléchargé la dernière verison..... vérifié les autorisations...... marche toujours pas

je sèche là.......

z'avez une idée ? 

à +


----------



## naas (17 Février 2008)

Une idée non, mais une adresse oui
celle la aussi
http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=109349


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Une idée non, mais une adresse oui
> celle la aussi
> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=109349



Merci Naas, mais comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut, j'ai déjà tenté la procédure de premiers secours....

et, étant donné que , à priori, j'ai viré tous les fichiers propres à skype, je me demandais si Léopard n'avais pas un autre soucis.....

voilou voilou......


----------



## naas (18 Février 2008)

Je n'ai pas regardé les fils de skype, seulement les titres et lu en travers le post de procédure, désolé pour toi


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Je n'ai pas regardé les fils de skype, seulement les titres et lu en travers le post de procédure, désolé pour toi



pas de problème, Naas 

Alors, je sèche toujours.....

J'ai viré skype, le fichier dans  "préférences", le dossier "skype" de "applications support", j'ai réparé les autorisations depuis le DVD de Léo, j'ai passé un coup de "maintenance".... téléchargé la dernière mouture de skype.... et toujours rien.... ça mouline dans la semoule...."connexion en cours"

par contre, sur une session "test", ça marche nickel.......

J'ai essayé d'autres log et pwd, pareil

Lorsque je mets un mauvais pwd, cela m'est signifié immédiatement.... donc je suis sûr des log et pwd !!!! 

aaaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhh............... je tourne en rond.......


----------



## naas (18 Février 2008)

Et si tu fais une recherche avec skype tu n'aurais pas d'autre fichiers qui traînent ailleurs ?


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Et si tu fais une recherche avec skype tu n'aurais pas d'autre fichiers qui traînent ailleurs ?



Même pas.......

de plus j' ai du faire tout ça à la main car spotlight ne me trouvait rien d'autre que l'appli en elle même.....


----------



## naas (18 Février 2008)

Donc résumons, session normale = ça déconne
Session vierge = ça marche

je sèche :sick:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> Donc résumons, session normale = ça déconne
> Session vierge = ça marche
> 
> je sèche :sick:



pareil......

je suppose que le soucis doit venir d'ailleurs..... mais d'où ..... je n'ai rien installé d'exotique.....

merci pour le suivi sur le forum skype..... je checke de temps en temps


----------



## naas (18 Février 2008)

je viens de lire ceci aussi, dans un autre fil:


> If still no joy, go to Applications/Utilities/Keychain Access and remove the entry "skype" from the list on the right.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> je viens de lire ceci aussi, dans un autre fil:



already tried.......

:rose:


----------



## naas (18 Février 2008)

Damned !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2008)

So if the folder contains say 328 items like mine, you need to do this procedure 328 times. 


hum hum....

bon.... ça ne change rien..... ai déplacé le contenu du dossier "préférences", log out-in, toujours pas de connexion......

edit: 

après avoir vidé temporairement le dossier application support de ma maisonette, skype a réussi à se connecter.....


Mais j'ignore toujours quel dossier était en conflit car j'ai tout remis en place, et ça marche toujours......

Enfin bon, le principas, c'est que ça fonctionne....

à + Naas


----------



## naas (18 Février 2008)

Du moment que cela fonctionne


----------



## Pico11 (9 Mars 2008)

Bonjour! 

Un ti hic avec Skype, je sais pas si je suis la seule à qui ça arrive... Quand je parle sur Skype, mes interlocuteurs entendent souvent des "springs". Je sais pas si quelqu'un à déjà vécu ça... 

J'ai vu un truc qui peut-être pourrais m'aider, mais je suis pas vendue encore... Ça s'appelle iMic... Quelqu'un connais? Avec ce truc au moin, je pourrais brancher un casque d'écoute et faire fonctionner le micro... Du moin, c'est ce qu'ils disent! ¨^^¨

Si quelqu'un sais quelque chose à propos des "springs" ou d'iMic ou de simplement comment améliorer le AudioIn dans skype... Faites moi signe!


----------



## naas (11 Mars 2008)

Bienvenue 
Quel mac possède tu ?


----------



## mjpolo (11 Mars 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> Même pas.......
> 
> de plus j' ai du faire tout ça à la main car spotlight ne me trouvait rien d'autre que l'appli en elle même.....



Google puis AppDelete


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Google puis AppDelete


oui oui je connais.....mais le problème était ailleurs  .... il s'agissait d'un conflit avec une autre appli....
merci quand même


----------



## Pico11 (13 Mars 2008)

naas a dit:


> Bienvenue
> Quel mac possède tu ?



Un eMac avec OSX 10.4.11 Tiger

Je crois que je vais essayer ce "iMic" Je devrais être capable de sauver mon casque... J'ai lu un peu sur le sujet et semble t'il, pour certains Mac, il y a bel et bien une entré audio, mais c'est une entré ligne plus tôt que micro, bref c'est ce qui fait que l'on peut pas utiliser un "head phone" à prise Jack ordinaire sur Skype. Le casque USB marche bien semble t'il.

Bref si quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème et essayé le iMic, ça serais vraiment sympa d'avoir une opinion avant l'achat...:rose:  Sinon, tant pi! Je seraqis cobaille!!


----------



## naas (13 Mars 2008)

Le problème de l'emac (j'en ai un) c'est que les ahuts parleurs sont devatn avec le micro
branche des bafles ou une casque et cela ira mieux


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2008)

J'ai un copain sur mac qui a des soucis pour maintenir une conversation vidéo entre son mac et des pc.
il me demande si j'ai les même soucis.
Comme je n'ai pas de contacts sur pc je vous demande de partager vos expériences ici.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Mars 2008)

quelle durée de conversation ? vidéo bi directionnelle ? 

dernière expérience, concluante: 

de mon coté: mac G4 bipro, léopard, adsl  10Mo,  skype à jour,  isight
de l'autre: pc, xp pro, adsl 512Ko (quand tout va bien, en descente et le vent dans le dos), skype à jour

conversation impeccable (durée env. 30 minutes....)

à noter que moi seul envoyait de la vidéo.... 

à +


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2008)

coupure entre 2 et 10 min
bidirectionnelle
de son coté 1024, 254 en descendant
2.7 des brouettes
coté PC je lui je demande 
merci


----------



## gimli2 (14 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé skype 2.7 sur le mac de mes parents il faudrait modifier les options (autoriser les appels provenant de...) le problème étant que l'interface skype n'est pas la même pour linux et mac et que nous sommes éloigner de mille km. *Quelqu'un pourrait il m'indiquer comment accéder à ce réglage sur skype 2.7 pour mac?*
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Juin 2008)

gimli2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai installé skype 2.7 sur le mac de mes parents il faudrait modifier les options (autoriser les appels provenant de...) le problème étant que l'interface skype n'est pas la même pour linux et mac et que nous sommes éloigner de mille km. *Quelqu'un pourrait il m'indiquer comment accéder à ce réglage sur skype 2.7 pour mac?*
> Merci d'avance.



Si je ne me trompe pas, il faut aller dans Preférences > Vie Privée

Mais tu veux faire quoi exactement, j'ai pas bien compris.

EDIT : Si c'est pour permettre des appels de uniquement les personnes faisant partie de sa liste de contacts, par exemple, c'est bien par là.


----------



## frank1214 (15 Juin 2008)

j'ai un mac os x 10.3.9 sur lequel j'ai essayé d'installer skype mais c'a na pas marché alors qu'il faut minimum un mac os x 10.3 aidez moi!!!!!!


----------



## marctiger (15 Juin 2008)

Euhhh... oui, enchanté moi aussi.


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Juin 2008)

frank1214 a dit:


> j'ai un mac os x 10.3.9 sur lequel j'ai essayé d'installer skype mais c'a na pas marché alors qu'il faut minimum un mac os x 10.3 aidez moi!!!!!!





marctiger a dit:


> Euhhh... oui, enchanté moi aussi.



C'est vrai qu'un petit "bonjour" et "svp" ne pourraient pas faire de mal...
Quoiqu'il en soit, bienvenue à toi.
Si tu pouvais un peu plus développer ton problème, on pourrait peut-être t'aider... (message d'erreur, ce qu'il se passe quand tu lances l'application, ...)


----------



## sylko (15 Juin 2008)

frank1214 a dit:


> j'ai un mac os x 10.3.9 sur lequel j'ai essayé d'installer skype mais c'a na pas marché alors qu'il faut minimum un mac os x 10.3 aidez moi!!!!!!




Essaye d'installer une ancienne version de Skype Mais je doute que ce soit un problème dû à Skype.

Comment procèdes-tu pour l'installer?


----------



## jlmasson (16 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Essaye d'installer une ancienne version de Skype Mais je doute que ce soit un problème dû à Skype.
> 
> Comment procèdes-tu pour l'installer?



Bonjour, le site est effectivement super pour retrouver l'ensemble des vielles applications.

Malheureusement, week end pluvieux oblige, j'ai bricolé un iMac DV donc G3 mais quand même 6 ou 700 mhz, avec un bon disque de 160... et cerise une webcam pour la fête des pères...

En fait pour ma fille de 9 qui veux utiliser skype dessus quand papa n'est pas là...

Malheureusement cette belle machine... n'accepte pas la der des der... et dans ce très beau site il manque les versions intermédiaires. Je pense que la skype 2.0.0.3 devrait être digérable par ce bel imac blanc !

Voici voilà si quelque à garder une img... cela m'arrangerai, je pars au japon ce vendredi !

Bien à vous.

jl & m


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2008)

Skype_BETA_2.0.0.3.dmg (22,7 Mo)


----------



## boddy (19 Juin 2008)

Merci R E M Y

Tu l'as testée et approuvée ?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Skype_BETA_2.0.0.3.dmg (22,7 Mo)


 
Salut r e m y !

Quoi de neuf dans cette beta ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Salut r e m y !
> 
> Quoi de neuf dans cette beta ?


 

C'est la version que recherche jlmasson (la dernière à fonctionner sur 10.3.9)
Je l'utilise sur mon vieux powerbook G3/400 et elle fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est la version que recherche jlmasson (la dernière à fonctionner sur 10.3.9)
> Je l'utilise sur mon vieux powerbook G3/400 et elle fonctionne parfaitement


 
 ok :love:


----------



## boddy (19 Juin 2008)

J'ai failli l'installer


----------



## frank1214 (30 Juin 2008)

bonjour, donc, pour tout expliquer, lorsque j'ouvre l'application, elle apparait dans le doc et disparait aussitôt! Pour installer skype, je suis tout simplement allé sur le site et j'ai téléchargé skype en suivant la maneuvre. voila tout


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2008)

Bienvenue 
quel mac possède tu ?
as tu redémarré ton mac ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Juillet 2008)

C'est moi ou skype ça consomme énormément ? En Belgique on est limité à 12 go par mois chez Belgacom, apparemment ils sont passés à 25 de mois-ci, mais j'ai bien l'impression d'avoir craqué le quota avec mes 50h de visio sur skype (en plus du reste).


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2008)

frank1214 a dit:


> bonjour, donc, pour tout expliquer, lorsque j'ouvre l'application, elle apparait dans le doc et disparait aussitôt! Pour installer skype, je suis tout simplement allé sur le site et j'ai téléchargé skype en suivant la maneuvre. voila tout



Il est probable que la version téléchargée ne soit pas compatible avec le système MacOS X installé sur ton Mac... quelle version de MacOS X utilise-tu?


----------



## marctiger (25 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est moi ou skype ça consomme énormément ? En Belgique on est limité à 12 go par mois chez Belgacom, apparemment ils sont passés à 25 de mois-ci, mais j'ai bien l'impression d'avoir craqué le quota avec mes 50h de visio sur skype (en plus du reste).



En vidéo cela consomme plus en effet, mais je ne sais pas au juste. De plus je suis chez VOO (brutele) en illimité (36  et une chique/mois) et donc je ne fais pas attention.


----------



## naas (1 Août 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est moi ou skype ça consomme énormément ? En Belgique on est limité à 12 go par mois chez Belgacom, apparemment ils sont passés à 25 de mois-ci, mais j'ai bien l'impression d'avoir craqué le quota avec mes 50h de visio sur skype (en plus du reste).



regarde ta conso en affichant les données techniques, de memoire tu peux aussi definir la qualité de l'image (a verifier)


----------



## Pat1763 (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je viens de switcher sur Mac, et donc je suis un peu perdu face à Skype... 

Si vous pouviez m'aider, ce serait très sympa ! 

Pour commencer par le commencement, j'ai téléchargé skype, sans aucun problème ; j'ai rouvert mon compte, il m'a retrouvé mon solde, donc tout va bien ! J'ai aussi pu récupérer mon VPN virtuel, nécessaire aux Emirats pour skyper : la VOIP est illégale dans le pays, histoire de conforter les bénéfices fastueux de l'opérateur quasi-monopolistique et historique (30 à 40% de bénéfices net, qui dit mieux ?  ).

Là où cela se complique, c'est :

- sur l'interface, très simple ; sur la version PC, je pouvais faire un certain nombre de réglages, et même appeler une ligne par Skype (144 de mémoire) histoire de tester la qualité de la connexion ; je n'arrive pas à retrouver cette fonctionnalité sur Mac ? L'interface est vraiment très (trop ?) dépouillée... :rose:

- j'avais un téléphone GE 28300 qui était un DECT classique pouvant fonctionner sur Skype. A noter d'ailleurs l'incohérence : Skype est illégal aux Emirats, mais on peut ouvertement acheter des téléphones qui permettent de l'utiliser ! Bref, j'essaie de l'installer sur le Mac, sans aucun succès : l'utilitaire à installer est au format .exe... Connaissez-vous un modèle de téléphone compatible Skype et Mac à la fois à me proposer ? Histoire d'avoir une bonne qualité de communication (j'ai des appels qui peuvent dépasser l'heure), je préférerais une marque de téléphone (type Siemens ou Philips) et non pas une marque informatique (type Linksys ou autre)... 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


en attendant 
concretement
comme tu as parfaitement utilisé skype sous windows ( compte, credit , adapteur DECT dédié)
tu peux envisager de continuer skype sous windows sur le mac
( ou le PC)

Je sais , je sais  ce n'est pas le mac OS X mais ca devrait temporairement satisfaire ton coté  "conservateur"
_(  et amateur de caramail mou, gniak gniak )_


----------



## Pat1763 (27 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> en attendant
> concretement
> comme tu as parfaitement utilisé skype sous windows ( compte, credit , adapteur DECT dédié)
> tu peux envisager de continuer skype sous windows sur le mac
> ...


 
Je préférerais éviter le repassage sur Windows... D'où la solution provisoire de passer par Webcam/Micro/Enceintes sur Mac pour le moment... 

Je dis bien pour le moment, car quand je téléphone, j'ai un besoin irrépressible de marcher dans tout l'appartement : rester face à une caméra est un peu difficile, s'il n'y a pas d'image en face !!


----------



## Vedas34 (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai savoir pourquoi Skype peut m'afficher des contacts qui n'apparaissent pas ( ou plus ?) dans mon carnet d'adresse.
En effet, lorsque je clic sur "afficher les contacts du carnet d'adresses", dans les preferences de Skype/ general, s'affichent mes contacts du carnet d'adresse plus d'autres.

Je me doute bien qu'il y a un autre fichier carnet d'adresse mais ou??


----------



## naas (28 Août 2008)

celui de skype ?


----------



## Vedas34 (31 Août 2008)

Salut a tous, je reposte vu le peu d'interet succité par mon probléme.
J'ai un carnet d'adresse et me semble t il un seul. lorsque Je demande à Skype (preference/general : afficher les contacts du carnet d'adresse) j'ai des contacts qui ne figurent pas dans l'application Carnet d'adresse.  Il est possible que ce soit un fichier rescapé d'une reinstallation, je ne sais pas mais j'aimerais savoir ou chercher pour le débusquer. D'avance merc


----------



## MortyBlake (1 Septembre 2008)

Vedas34 a dit:


> Salut a tous, je reposte vu le peu d'interet succité par mon probléme.
> J'ai un carnet d'adresse et me semble t il un seul. lorsque Je demande à Skype (preference/general : afficher les contacts du carnet d'adresse) j'ai des contacts qui ne figurent pas dans l'application Carnet d'adresse.  Il est possible que ce soit un fichier rescapé d'une reinstallation, je ne sais pas mais j'aimerais savoir ou chercher pour le débusquer. D'avance merc



Ne figure pas ou ne figure plus ?


----------



## paulopinpon (8 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
Est-ce possible supprimer le retour vidéo (sa propre image en bas à gauche de la fenetre) ? Parait que sur PC ils peuvent le faire, moi j'ai cherché un peu mais j'ai pas trouvé...

Merci


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (16 Octobre 2008)

salut à vous 

je n'ai pas eu le courage de de lire tout le post....

juste une question: quelle compatibilité entre msn(pc) et skype(mac) ?


----------



## naas (17 Octobre 2008)

salut
Je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire toute ta question


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (17 Octobre 2008)

Plus court?

Skype Vs msn quiquigagne ?


----------



## naas (17 Octobre 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/search.php


----------



## Joseline (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un iMac 20 pouces, Mac OS X Version 10.4.11 et Skype Version 2.7.0.330.
N'est-il pas possible de photographier son interlocuteur lorsque l'on est en conversation ? Ma soeur peut le faire sur son PC.
Merci de bien vouloir me renseigner.


----------



## naas (11 Novembre 2008)

Tu peux faire une copie d'écran.


----------



## Joseline (11 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> Tu peux faire une copie d'écran.



Merci vénérable sage.    Euh... je fais comment pour faire une copie d'écran ?


----------



## richard-deux (11 Novembre 2008)

Joseline a dit:


> Merci vénérable sage.    Euh... je fais comment pour faire une copie d'écran ?



cmd+maj+3
Appuie sur ces 3 touches en même temps ou cmd+majuscule+4


----------



## Joseline (11 Novembre 2008)

Ca ne fonctionne pas... ai-je raté quelque chose ?


----------



## Gracie (11 Novembre 2008)

Si ça marche (chez moi en tout cas)
Tu as un fichier image enregistré sur le bureau


----------



## mjpolo (11 Novembre 2008)

... et tu entends l'iris se fermer, comme dans le vrai appareil photo mais seulement avec commande+majusc+3 (copie écran entier), avec l'autre, tu sélectionnes la partie de l'écran que tu souhaites photographier


----------



## Joseline (11 Novembre 2008)

Super ! merci ! j'avais appuyé sur le clavier numérique et c'est pour cela que ça ne fonctionnait pas.
Merci à tous.


----------



## Charly777 (11 Novembre 2008)

Joseline a dit:


> Merci vénérable sage.    Euh... je fais comment pour faire une copie d'écran ?



pomme + majuscule + 4 (la touche apostrophe/4 au dessus des lettres)

Pomme = pas de soucis 
majuscule = la flèche qui pointe vers le haut sans la lumière à gauche du clavier
4 = je viens de le dire plus haut

Là tu as un petit curseur qui apparait, tu cliques un coup et tu agrandis la zone que tu souhaite prendre en photo (attention, à partir du moment où tu cliques, dès que tu relaches la photo est prise) Voilà tu as pris une capture d'écran qui sera enregistrée sur ton bureau.

OUPS désolé j'avais pas vu tous les posts répondant à la question...


----------



## Joseline (11 Novembre 2008)

Merci quand même Charly 777  !!


----------



## Xiaolong (14 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

Voila la donne.

Sous PC j'utilisais "Skype launcher", ca me permettais d'ouvrir plusieur compte skype a la fois.

Existe-t-il un moyen sous MAC d'ouvrir aussi 2 comptes a la fois ?voir plus ?

Ex: un compte perso, un compte pro ( ou plusieurs... )

J'ai apercu une lueur d'espoir ds un post precedent mais cela necessite de rentrer des codes etc..chose risque qd on ne connait pas bien la racine ou le terminal MAC
http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=52890


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2008)

ben pour l'instant c'est la seule possibilité

ces manips sont expliqués en divers endroits du web

une autre solution simple  est d'avoir un log skype par compte session mac et de basculer de l'une à l'autre via permutation rapide au moment des utilisations


----------



## chach73 (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour!

Voilà mon problème:
J'ai un PowerBook G4, processeur PowerPC 1GHz, qui a été réparé récemment, donc totalement "remis à zéro" si on peut dire. J'ai re-téléchargé les applications que j'utilise habituellement mais j'ai un problème avec Skype:

- le téléchargement s'est déroulé normalement, Skype (version 2.7.0.330) apparaît dans mes applications
- mais quand je veux le démarrer rien ne se passe !!

J'ai vérifier la configuration requise, normalement ça devrait marcher...

J'ai essayé d'effacer toute trace de Skype et de recommencer le téléchargement, j'ai aussi essayé les anciennes versions... rien ne marche!!

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider je lui serait très reconnaissante (d'autant que je suis en échange en Finlande et que Skype me serait très utile!! 

Merci d'avance
Charlotte


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2008)

t'as essayé une simple reparation des autorisations?
vu que le mac  "a été réparé" il y a peut etre eu une reinstall  OS pas totalement finalisée

quel OS?


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2008)

http://www.brothersoft.fr/Skype/753


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2008)

Assez idiot de pointer un lien externe à skype 
et en plus une version windows 
c'est même indiqué

la derniere version Mac est 2.7.0.330


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2008)

http://mac.oldapps.com/skype.php

ou bien http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/skype-1-3-0-17-en-francais-121408.html

j'aime pas trop le mot idiot.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2008)

tu preferes inattentif et hors sujet?


chach73 est sur mac et a déjà essayé les anciennes versions
--------
le probleme est ailleurs


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2008)

non mais c'est deja mieux.


----------



## chach73 (15 Novembre 2008)

Ouh là! Pas de violence, c'est pas grave!

Merci d'avoir répondu en tout cas. Effectivement, j'avais oublié de préciser que j'ai OSX 10.3.9.

Et ça y est ça marche, j'ai installé la *version 1.5.0.80* et ça semble aller!! 
Je n'étais pas remonté assez loin dans les anciennes versions apparemment.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2009)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Ben oui mais non, c'est pas ça le problème.
> Sur ma version skype j'ai coché la case "no history", donc ça ne devrait dejà pas sauvegarder mon historique.
> Ensuite c'est sur le PC, qu'avant meme de commencer une session de chat tout la conversation tapée sur Mac apparait en se déroulant.
> 
> Du coup je comprends pas, pourquoi cette conversation est sauvegardée du chat précédent.. un peu comme si ça sauvegardait les chats, alors que ça devrait pas.. et qu'en plus ça les rabalance comme ça si on se connecte sur un PC avec son compte.



Très ennuyeux en effet, et toujours pas résolu à ce jour. En espérant que la mise à jour 2.8 disponible aujourd'hui règle ce problème.

:sleep:


----------



## r e m y (6 Janvier 2009)

chach73 a dit:


> Ouh là! Pas de violence, c'est pas grave!
> 
> Merci d'avoir répondu en tout cas. Effectivement, j'avais oublié de préciser que j'ai OSX 10.3.9.
> 
> ...



Si tu cherches une version gérant la video et fonctionnant avec 10.3.9, tu peux chercher la version 2.0.0.3 béta (lors du passage en version finale, le support 10.3 a été abandonné mais cette version béta fonctionne bien)


----------



## cbgraphic (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un powerPC G4 (1,5GHz)
Je n'obtiens aucun son lors du test appel proposé par skype,
malgré les prefs configurées, en suivant les instructions, rien n'y fait. (Prefs Skype et prefs son du système OSX.4.11)
Du coup, je me demandais s'il y avait un micro intégré ou s'il fallait acheter un micro...
Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider à mieux comprendre la configuration dans laquelle je suis ?
Quelles sont les solutions possibles ?
Merci pour votre aide.
marie


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2009)

cbgraphic a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un powerPC G4 (1,5GHz)
> Je n'obtiens aucun son lors du test appel proposé par skype,
> malgré les prefs configurées, en suivant les instructions, rien n'y fait. (Prefs Skype et prefs son du système OSX.4.11)
> ...



bonjour

quel mac ? portable ? si oui, micro intégré, si mac mini ou une tour, il te faudra un micro (ou un combiné webcam-micro)

à+


----------



## daffyb (14 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> quel mac ? portable ? si oui, micro intégré, si mac mini ou une tour, il te faudra un micro (ou un combiné webcam-micro)
> 
> à+


et pas n'importe quoi comme micro, car les mac n'ont pas d'entree micro, mais une entre line-in (ce qui est TRES different)


----------



## ZEN31 (30 Janvier 2009)

j'ai un Imac OSX 2GHz Intel Core Duo   



bonjour   j'ai un problème a l'ouverture de skype 


"l'application a quitté inopinement "  voila le message que j'ai en ouvrant  skype   !!!
 quelqu'un aurait il une reponse ?????   merci d'avance         




j'ai telecharger une version plus ancienne "Skype_BETA_2.0.0.3.dmg"      mais toujours le même problème





voila le rapport d'erreur .....




Process:         Skype [219]
Path:            /Applications/Skype.app/Contents/MacOS/Skype
Identifier:      com.skype.skype
Version:         2.0.0.3 (2.0.0.3)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [85]

Date/Time:       2009-01-30 11:24:48.505 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x00000000100a4188
Crashed Thread:  6

Thread 0:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a20e semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a51ce5 pthread_mutex_lock + 569
2   com.skype.skype                   0x0045c7ef 0x1000 + 4569071
3   com.skype.skype                   0x0045ceb1 0x1000 + 4570801
4   com.skype.skype                   0x0043ed54 0x1000 + 4447572
5   com.apple.Foundation              0x96e1f3e3 __NSThreadPerformPerform + 547
6   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb25f5 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 3141
7   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2cd8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
8   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x954642c0 RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 283
9   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x95464012 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 175
10  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x95463f4d BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 106
11  com.apple.AppKit                  0x947f7d7d _DPSNextEvent + 657
12  com.apple.AppKit                  0x947f7630 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 128
13  com.apple.AppKit                  0x947f066b -[NSApplication run] + 795
14  com.skype.skype                   0x000cc08a 0x1000 + 831626
15  com.skype.skype                   0x000034fc 0x1000 + 9468
16  com.skype.skype                   0x00002d42 0x1000 + 7490
17  com.skype.skype                   0x00002c69 0x1000 + 7273

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a1c6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a519bc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb20ae CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2cd8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio         0x909de5dc HALRunLoop::OwnThread(void*) + 160
5   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio         0x909de464 CAPThread::Entry(CAPThread*) + 96
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
7   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34
Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a20e semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7c206 _pthread_cond_wait + 1267
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96ac1539 pthread_cond_wait + 48

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a8130a select$DARWIN_EXTSN$NOCANCEL + 10

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a20e semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7c206 _pthread_cond_wait + 1267
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96ac1539 pthread_cond_wait + 48

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a20e semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7c206 _pthread_cond_wait + 1267
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96ac1539 pthread_cond_wait + 48

Thread 6 Crashed:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0xffff07c7 __memcpy + 39 (cpu_capabilities.h:246)
1   ...ickTimeComponents.component    0x0f781447 _SGVideoGetChannelDeviceList + 2206
2   ...ickTimeComponents.component    0x0f7746e8 _SGVideoComponentDispatch + 123
3   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore    0x92faca95 CallComponentDispatch + 29
4   com.apple.QuickTime               0x943ad394 SGGetChannelDeviceList + 49
5   com.skype.skype                   0x0045aee2 0x1000 + 4562658
6   com.skype.skype                   0x0045b1f4 0x1000 + 4563444
7   com.skype.skype                   0x0045daf3 0x1000 + 4573939
8   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
9   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34

Thread 7:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a1c6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a519bc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb20ae CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2cd8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.skype.skype                   0x00461148 0x1000 + 4587848
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34

Thread 8:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a226 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7c1ef _pthread_cond_wait + 1244
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96ac6aaf pthread_cond_timedwait + 47

Thread 9:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a1c6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a519bc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb20ae CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2d34 CFRunLoopRun + 84
4   ...le.QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer    0x0fce91b8 0xfce8000 + 4536
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34

Thread 10:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a1c6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a519bc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb20ae CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2d34 CFRunLoopRun + 84
4   ...le.QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer    0x0fce91b8 0xfce8000 + 4536
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34

Thread 11:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a513ae __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7bd0d pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   libGLProgrammability.dylib        0x91eebb32 glvmDoWork + 162
3   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
4   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34

Thread 6 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x32332d06  ebx: 0x0f780bba  ecx: 0x00000001  edx: 0x00000007
  edi: 0x100a4188  esi: 0xb032ec80  ebp: 0xb032eaa8  esp: 0xb032eaa0
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00010292  eip: 0xffff07c7   cs: 0x00000017
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x0000001f   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x100a4188

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -   0x759ffb +com.skype.skype 2.0.0.3 (2.0.0.3) /Applications/Skype.app/Contents/MacOS/Skype
  0x89f000 -   0x8a2fff  com.apple.audio.AudioIPCPlugIn 1.0.5 (1.0.5) <e7424df9b53076d04045fb2e0132b2d0> /System/Library/Extensions/AudioIPCDriver.kext/Contents/Resources/AudioIPCPlugIn.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AudioIPCPlugIn
  0x8a8000 -   0x8adfff  com.apple.audio.AppleHDAHALPlugIn 1.6.2 (1.6.2a37) /System/Library/Extensions/AppleHDA.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleHDAHALPlugIn.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AppleHDAHALPlugIn
  0x8b2000 -   0x8b6ffc +com.srslabs.iwow ??? (3.0) /Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/HAL/iWow.plugin/Contents/MacOS/iTea
  0xb6c000 -   0xb6dff3  ATSHI.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ATSHI.dylib
  0xfaa000 -   0xfabfe1  com.apple.textencoding.unicode 2.2 (2.2) <542f2b8930d6bdf16c318ffea541acab> /System/Library/TextEncodings/Unicode Encodings.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Unicode Encodings
 0xc672000 -  0xc868fff  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle 2.0.12 (421) <02fe3f4ea6251f7b2d23d855ce5c5fd2> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
 0xcd46000 -  0xcd4ffff  com.apple.IOFWDVComponents 1.9.5 (1.9.5) <889959011cb23c11785c378264400284> /System/Library/Components/IOFWDVComponents.component/Contents/MacOS/IOFWDVComponents
 0xcddd000 -  0xcde6ff7  com.apple.iokit.IOUSBLib 3.2.4 (3.2.4) <94bbc9f237061e9956344467d38f2c35> /System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBLib.bundle/Contents/MacOS/IOUSBLib
 0xd3d1000 -  0xd468ff2 +com.motu.FireWireVideo.vout 1.1.1 (1.1.1    ) /Library/QuickTime/MOTUVOut.component/Contents/MacOS/MOTUVOut
 0xd4c7000 -  0xd502fff  com.apple.QuickTimeFireWireDV.component 7.5.5 (990.7) /Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeFireWireDV.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeFireWireDV
 0xd54c000 -  0xd579ff7  com.apple.QuickTimeIIDCDigitizer 7.5.5 (990.7) <20846c9c0d403c3c7c95318e409b5cba> /Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeIIDCDigitizer.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeIIDCDigitizer
 0xd5af000 -  0xd5cbff7  GLRendererFloat ??? (???) <dcdc2e0de7fb9a52d99e529c3688f26d> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Resources/GLRendererFloat.bundle/GLRendererFloat
 0xea70000 -  0xfa25ffe  com.apple.QuickTimeComponents.component 7.5.5 (990.7) /Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeComponents.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeComponents
 0xfce8000 -  0xfd36ffe  com.apple.QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer 2.2.6 (2.2.6) /Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer
 0xfd44000 -  0xfec7fe3  GLEngine ??? (???) <bfbd7ce69ea896a6b38d6232b01cdeda> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLEngine.bundle/GLEngine
 0xfef5000 - 0x10153fe9  com.apple.ATIRadeonX2000GLDriver 1.5.36 (5.3.6) <35c66ba8b2ca691841fa33165af9d22f> /System/Library/Extensions/ATIRadeonX2000GLDriver.bundle/Contents/MacOS/ATIRadeonX2000GLDriver
0x70000000 - 0x700e6ff2  com.apple.audio.units.Components 1.5.2 (1.5.2) /System/Library/Components/CoreAudio.component/Contents/MacOS/CoreAudio
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe2db43  dyld 97.1 (???) <100d362e03410f181a34e04e94189ae5> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90003000 - 0x9005fff7  com.apple.htmlrendering 68 (1.1.3) <fe87a9dede38db00e6c8949942c6bd4f> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x90060000 - 0x90112ffb  libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <69bc2457aa23f12fa7d052601d48fa29> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x90162000 - 0x9016eff9  com.apple.helpdata 1.0.1 (14.2) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/HelpData.framework/Versions/A/HelpData
0x9016f000 - 0x9017fffc  com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.4 (1.6.4) <8b7831b5f74a950a56cf2d22a2d436f6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x9019d000 - 0x901eeff7  com.apple.HIServices 1.7.0 (???) <01b690d1f376e400ac873105533e39eb> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x901ef000 - 0x901fdffd  libz.1.dylib ??? (???) <5ddd8539ae2ebfd8e7cc1c57525385c7> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x902e0000 - 0x90980fff  com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.407.2 (???) <3a91d1037afde01d1d8acdf9cd1caa14> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x909c1000 - 0x90a3efeb  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.1.1 (3.1.1) <f35477a5e23db0fa43233c37da01ae1c> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x90a3f000 - 0x90a4afe7  libCSync.A.dylib ??? (???) <e6aceed359bd228f42bc1246af5919c9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x90a4b000 - 0x90adefff  com.apple.ink.framework 101.3 (86) <bf3fa8927b4b8baae92381a976fd2079> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x90adf000 - 0x90ae0ffc  libffi.dylib ??? (???) <a3b573eb950ca583290f7b2b4c486d09> /usr/lib/libffi.dylib


----------



## marctiger (30 Janvier 2009)

Dans un premier temps, une réparation des autorisations ne fera pas de tort, et redémarres..

Ensuite, tu es sous 10.5.6, ce que tu ne précises pas au départ et qui est une chose à faire directement (de donner quelle version de Système, quel Mac etc...), ici je l'ai vu dans le rapport.

Donc télécharges la dernière version pour ton Système ci-dessous (téléchargement direct)

http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-macosx.dmg

Reviens après dire ce que ça donne.

PS: et ne mets pas tant d'espace entre tes lignes, c'est trop d'espace perdu.


----------



## ZEN31 (30 Janvier 2009)

voila avec la nouvelle version de  skype    c'est pareil                                                                  


mon imac    c'est un  Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55) 

Process:         Skype [284]
Path:            /Applications/Skype.app/Contents/MacOS/Skype
Identifier:      com.skype.skype
Version:         2.7.0.330 (2.7.0.330)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [85]

Date/Time:       2009-01-30 11:52:46.944 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x000000000ce57014
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96ab7e42 __kill + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96b2a23a raise + 26
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96b36679 abort + 73
3   com.skype.skype                   0x002c282c 0x1000 + 2889772
4   ???                               0xffffffff 0 + 4294967295
5   ...ickTimeComponents.component    0x0fd0f447 _SGVideoGetChannelDeviceList + 2206
6   ...ickTimeComponents.component    0x0fd026e8 _SGVideoComponentDispatch + 123
7   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore    0x92faca95 CallComponentDispatch + 29
8   com.apple.QuickTime               0x943ad394 SGGetChannelDeviceList + 49
9   com.skype.skype                   0x007d4823 0x1000 + 8206371
10  com.skype.skype                   0x007d4a72 0x1000 + 8206962
11  com.skype.skype                   0x007da996 0x1000 + 8231318
12  com.skype.skype                   0x007da916 0x1000 + 8231190
13  com.skype.skype                   0x007e1548 0x1000 + 8258888
14  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2b25 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 4469
15  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2cd8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
16  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x954642c0 RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 283
17  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x954640d9 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 374
18  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x95463f4d BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 106
19  com.apple.AppKit                  0x947f7d7d _DPSNextEvent + 657
20  com.apple.AppKit                  0x947f7630 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 128
21  com.apple.AppKit                  0x947f066b -[NSApplication run] + 795
22  com.skype.skype                   0x000ea777 0x1000 + 956279
23  com.skype.skype                   0x000030b3 0x1000 + 8371
24  com.skype.skype                   0x00002892 0x1000 + 6290
25  com.skype.skype                   0x000027b9 0x1000 + 6073

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a1c6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a519bc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb20ae CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2cd8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio         0x909de5dc HALRunLoop::OwnThread(void*) + 160
5   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio         0x909de464 CAPThread::Entry(CAPThread*) + 96
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
7   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a1c6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a519bc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb20ae CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2cd8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.CFNetwork               0x9442a052 CFURLCacheWorkerThread(void*) + 396
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a513ae __semwait_signal + 10
1   com.apple.Foundation              0x96ebb9a1 +[NSThread sleepUntilDate:] + 97
2   com.skype.skype                   0x000fb070 0x1000 + 1024112
3   com.apple.Foundation              0x96e1e7ed -[NSThread main] + 45
4   com.apple.Foundation              0x96e1e394 __NSThread__main__ + 308
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a20e semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7c206 _pthread_cond_wait + 1267
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96ac1539 pthread_cond_wait + 48

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a8130a select$DARWIN_EXTSN$NOCANCEL + 10

Thread 6:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a226 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7c1ef _pthread_cond_wait + 1244
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96ac6aaf pthread_cond_timedwait + 47
3   com.skype.skype                   0x0070b676 0x1000 + 7382646
4   com.skype.skype                   0x0070bf6a 0x1000 + 7384938
5   com.skype.skype                   0x0078499b 0x1000 + 7879067
6   com.skype.skype                   0x007b81d7 0x1000 + 8090071
7   com.skype.skype                   0x00784e54 0x1000 + 7880276
8   com.skype.skype                   0x007852b2 0x1000 + 7881394
9   com.skype.skype                   0x0070c262 0x1000 + 7385698
10  libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
11  libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34

Thread 7:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a20e semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7c206 _pthread_cond_wait + 1267
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96ac1539 pthread_cond_wait + 48

Thread 8:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a20e semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7c206 _pthread_cond_wait + 1267
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96ac1539 pthread_cond_wait + 48

Thread 9:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a20e semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7c206 _pthread_cond_wait + 1267
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96ac1539 pthread_cond_wait + 48

Thread 10:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a20e semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7c206 _pthread_cond_wait + 1267
2   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96ac1539 pthread_cond_wait + 48

Thread 11:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a1c6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a519bc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb20ae CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2d34 CFRunLoopRun + 84
4   ...le.QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer    0x1036d1b8 0x1036c000 + 4536
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34

Thread 12:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a1c6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a519bc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb20ae CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2d34 CFRunLoopRun + 84
4   ...le.QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer    0x1036d1b8 0x1036c000 + 4536
5   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34

Thread 13:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a513ae __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7bd0d pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   libGLProgrammability.dylib        0x91eebb32 glvmDoWork + 162
3   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
4   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0x96b36639  ecx: 0xbfffe2dc  edx: 0x96ab7e42
  edi: 0x0ce57014  esi: 0xbfffe660  ebp: 0xbfffe2f8  esp: 0xbfffe2dc
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00000282  eip: 0x96ab7e42   cs: 0x00000007
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x0ce57014

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -   0xad1fe8 +com.skype.skype 2.7.0.330 (2.7.0.330) /Applications/Skype.app/Contents/MacOS/Skype
  0xc62000 -   0xc64fff  com.apple.ExceptionHandling 1.5 (10) /System/Library/Frameworks/ExceptionHandling.framework/Versions/A/ExceptionHandling
  0xc6b000 -   0xc95fe4  com.apple.framework.Apple80211 5.2.4 (524.1) <5024ceab7ec19f011480960f24dbe8e5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/A/Apple80211
  0xcc6000 -   0xcc9fff  com.apple.audio.AudioIPCPlugIn 1.0.5 (1.0.5) <e7424df9b53076d04045fb2e0132b2d0> /System/Library/Extensions/AudioIPCDriver.kext/Contents/Resources/AudioIPCPlugIn.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AudioIPCPlugIn
  0xccf000 -   0xcd4fff  com.apple.audio.AppleHDAHALPlugIn 1.6.2 (1.6.2a37) /System/Library/Extensions/AppleHDA.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleHDAHALPlugIn.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AppleHDAHALPlugIn
  0xcd9000 -   0xcddffc +com.srslabs.iwow ??? (3.0) /Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/HAL/iWow.plugin/Contents/MacOS/iTea
  0xfbb000 -   0xfbcff3  ATSHI.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ATSHI.dylib
 0xc7e7000 -  0xc7e8fe1  com.apple.textencoding.unicode 2.2 (2.2) <542f2b8930d6bdf16c318ffea541acab> /System/Library/TextEncodings/Unicode Encodings.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Unicode Encodings
 0xc996000 -  0xcb8cfff  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle 2.0.12 (421) <02fe3f4ea6251f7b2d23d855ce5c5fd2> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
 0xe347000 -  0xe365fe7  com.apple.OpenTransport 3.0 (3.0) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OpenTransport.framework/OpenTransport
 0xe375000 -  0xe37efff  com.apple.IOFWDVComponents 1.9.5 (1.9.5) <889959011cb23c11785c378264400284> /System/Library/Components/IOFWDVComponents.component/Contents/MacOS/IOFWDVComponents
 0xe6b8000 -  0xe6c1ff7  com.apple.iokit.IOUSBLib 3.2.4 (3.2.4) <94bbc9f237061e9956344467d38f2c35> /System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOUSBLib.bundle/Contents/MacOS/IOUSBLib
 0xe6d8000 -  0xe6d9fff +com.skype.TigerAndLaterOnly ??? (1.0) /Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Resources/TigerAndLaterOnly.bundle/Contents/MacOS/TigerAndLaterOnly
 0xe8dd000 -  0xe918fff  com.apple.QuickTimeFireWireDV.component 7.5.5 (990.7) /Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeFireWireDV.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeFireWireDV
 0xe925000 -  0xe952ff7  com.apple.QuickTimeIIDCDigitizer 7.5.5 (990.7) <20846c9c0d403c3c7c95318e409b5cba> /Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeIIDCDigitizer.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeIIDCDigitizer
 0xe997000 -  0xe9b3ff7  GLRendererFloat ??? (???) <dcdc2e0de7fb9a52d99e529c3688f26d> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Resources/GLRendererFloat.bundle/GLRendererFloat
 0xeffe000 -  0xffb3ffe  com.apple.QuickTimeComponents.component 7.5.5 (990.7) /Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeComponents.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeComponents
0x10276000 - 0x1030dff2 +com.motu.FireWireVideo.vout 1.1.1 (1.1.1    ) /Library/QuickTime/MOTUVOut.component/Contents/MacOS/MOTUVOut
0x1036c000 - 0x103baffe  com.apple.QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer 2.2.6 (2.2.6) /Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer
0x103c8000 - 0x1054bfe3  GLEngine ??? (???) <bfbd7ce69ea896a6b38d6232b01cdeda> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLEngine.bundle/GLEngine
0x10579000 - 0x107d7fe9  com.apple.ATIRadeonX2000GLDriver 1.5.36 (5.3.6) <35c66ba8b2ca691841fa33165af9d22f> /System/Library/Extensions/ATIRadeonX2000GLDriver.bundle/Contents/MacOS/ATIRadeonX2000GLDriver
0x70000000 - 0x700e6ff2  com.apple.audio.units.Components 1.5.2 (1.5.2) /System/Library/Components/CoreAudio.component/Contents/MacOS/CoreAudio
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe2db43  dyld 97.1 (???) <100d362e03410f181a34e04e94189ae5> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90003000 - 0x9005fff7  com.apple.htmlrendering 68 (1.1.3) <fe87a9dede38db00e6c8949942c6bd4f> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x90060000 - 0x90112ffb  libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <69bc2457aa23f12fa7d052601d48fa29> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x90162000 - 0x9016eff9  com.apple.helpdata 1.0.1 (14.2) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/HelpData.framework/Versions/A/HelpData
0x9016f000 - 0x9017fffc  com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.4 (1.6.4) <8b7831b5f74a950a56cf2d22a2d436f6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x9019d000 - 0x901eeff7  com.apple.HIServices 1.7.0 (???) <01b690d1f376e400ac873105533e39eb> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x901ef000 - 0x901fdffd  libz.1.dylib ??? (???) <5ddd8539ae2ebfd8e7cc1c57525385c7> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x901fe000 - 0x902dffff  com.apple.syncservices 3.1 (389.12) <e0c2241379300f52b12b479e53797016> /System/Library/Frameworks/SyncServices.framework/Versions/A/SyncServices
0x902e0000 - 0x90980fff  com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.407.2 (???) <3a91d1037afde01d1d8acdf9cd1caa14> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x909c1000 - 0x90a3efeb  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.1.1 (3.1.1) <f35477a5e23db0fa43233c37da01ae1c> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x90a3f000 - 0x90a4afe7  libCSync.A.dylib ??? (???) <e6aceed359bd228f42bc1246af5919c9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x90a4b000 - 0x90adefff  com.apple.ink.framework 101.3 (86) <bf3fa8927b4b8baae92381a976fd2079> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x90adf000 - 0x90ae0ffc  libffi.dylib ??? (???) <a3b573eb950ca583290f7b2b4c486d09> /usr/lib/libffi.dylib
0x90ae1000 - 0x90b3bff7  com.apple.CoreText 2.0.3 (???) <1f1a97273753e6cfea86c810d6277680> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x90c71000 - 0x9100efef  com.apple.QuartzCore 1.5.7 (1.5.7) <2fed2dd7565c84a0f0c608d41d4d172c> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x913fe000 - 0x91400ff5  libRadiance.dylib ??? (???) <8a844202fcd65662bb9ab25f08c45a62> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x91401000 - 0x91420ffa  libJPEG.dylib ??? (???) <e7eb56555109e23144924cd64aa8daec> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x91422000 - 0x91438fff  com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.0.0 (1.0.0) <ad0aa0252e3323d182e17f50defe56fc> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x914b9000 - 0x914ddfeb  libssl.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <c7359b7ab32b5f8574520746e10a41cc> /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.7.dylib
0x914de000 - 0x9155bfef  libvMisc.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x9155c000 - 0x91589feb  libvDSP.dylib ??? (???) <b232c018ddd040ec4e2c2af632dd497f> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x915fd000 - 0x91606fff  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.7.24 (3.7.24) <d3180f9edbd9a5e6f283d6156aa3c602> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x91607000 - 0x9160cfff  com.apple.backup.framework 1.0 (1.0) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
0x9160d000 - 0x9160dffd  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x9160e000 - 0x9161dffe  com.apple.DSObjCWrappers.Framework 1.3 (1.3) <98f7b46a9f1a099f77e1092ef8e29c63> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DSObjCWrappers.framework/Versions/A/DSObjCWrappers
0x9161e000 - 0x91626fff  com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.2.1 (2.2.1) <75b0c8d8940a8a27816961dddcac8e0f> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x91631000 - 0x91631ff8  com.apple.ApplicationServices 34 (34) <8f910fa65f01d401ad8d04cc933cf887> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x91632000 - 0x916e2fff  edu.mit.Kerberos 6.0.12 (6.0.12) <685cc018c133668d0d3ac6a1cb63cff9> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x916e3000 - 0x917b1ff3  com.apple.JavaScriptCore 5525.26 (5525.26.2) <69e219e81bc886a94c4d4b310d393ab9> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
0x917b2000 - 0x917b2ffd  com.apple.Accelerate 1.4.2 (Accelerate 1.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x91970000 - 0x919b1fe7  libRIP.A.dylib ??? (???) <5d0b5af7992e14de017f9a9c7cb05960> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x919b2000 - 0x91a31ff5  com.apple.SearchKit 1.2.1 (1.2.1) <3140a605db2abf56b237fa156a08b28b> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x91a90000 - 0x91a97fe9  libgcc_s.1.dylib ??? (???) <f53c808e87d1184c0f9df63aef53ce0b> /usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0x91b3c000 - 0x91bfafff  com.apple.WebKit 5525.27 (5525.27.1) <a15e548666c9a463d61be1f114b2fa27> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
0x91bfb000 - 0x91bfbffd  com.apple.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x91bfc000 - 0x91cc7fff  com.apple.ColorSync 4.5.1 (4.5.1) /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x91cc8000 - 0x91d02fe7  com.apple.coreui 1.2 (62) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x91d03000 - 0x91d2bff7  com.apple.shortcut 1 (1.0) <057783867138902b52bc0941fedb74d1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Shortcut.framework/Versions/A/Shortcut
0x91d31000 - 0x91d35fff  libmathCommon.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x91d47000 - 0x91d54fe7  com.apple.opengl 1.5.9 (1.5.9) <7e5048a2677b41098c84045305f42f7f> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x91d55000 - 0x91de1ff7  com.apple.LaunchServices 290.3 (290.3) <6f9629f4ed1ba3bb313548e6838b2888> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x91de2000 - 0x91ec3ff7  libxml2.2.dylib ??? (???) <d69560099d9eb32ba7f8a17baa65a28d> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x91ec4000 - 0x92395f3e  libGLProgrammability.dylib ??? (???) <5d283543ac844e7c6fa3440ac56cd265> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x92396000 - 0x923bafff  libxslt.1.dylib ??? (???) <0a9778d6368ae668826f446878deb99b> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x923bb000 - 0x923e6fe7  libauto.dylib ??? (???) <42d8422dc23a18071869fdf7b5d8fab5> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2009)

version ancienne sur un léopard?
boooof
c'est justifié que pour les vielles machines sur des OS anciens


ici en plus il serait judicieux de repartir en déplacant les archives skype ( de la bibliotheque de ta maison) dont plist
car ca peut créer un conflit ( je songe surtout à la plist)

 PS: et ne mets pas tant d'espace entre tes lignes, c'est trop d'espace perdu.
Tiens une croisade de l'aventurier de l'espace perdu


----------



## marctiger (30 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> version ancienne sur un léopard?
> boooof
> c'est justifié que pour les vielles machines sur des OS anciens
> 
> ...



Ben oui j'avoue...je suis parfois radin pour certaines choses.


----------



## ZEN31 (30 Janvier 2009)

j'ai tout supprimé , j'ai réinstaller skype !!!! mais toujours pareil


----------



## marctiger (30 Janvier 2009)

Et tu as fait une réparation du disque, et une des autorisations ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2009)

j te parie que non


----------



## marctiger (30 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> j te parie que non



Je sais pas, mais ces derniers temps quand on propose plus d'une solution sur le même post, on ne sait pas ce qui a été fait ou non. 

On dirait que les gens ne regardent que la dernière proposition sans revenir voir plus haut dans le fil .


----------



## ZEN31 (30 Janvier 2009)

oui j'ai fais  une réparation du disque, et une des autorisations .... mais cela ne change rien 

je n'étais pas là .... je suis revenu dans la soirée 


 merci de vos conseils ....


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

Configuration système requise
Pour une vidéo de plus haute résolution, un processeur plus rapide (Core 2 Duo) et une connexion haut débit avec un débit ascendant d'au moins 384 Kb/s.
512 Mo de RAM.
40 Mo d'espace libre sur votre disque dur.
et de coté là tu es ok ?


----------



## ZEN31 (31 Janvier 2009)

oui !!! tout est bon ...  mais j'ai skype depuis deux ans et je n'ais jamais eu de problèmes avant !!! j'ai bien lu les differentes solution dans ce forum , mais je n'ai pas encore la bonne


----------



## marctiger (31 Janvier 2009)

ZEN31 a dit:


> j'ai tout supprimé , j'ai réinstaller skype !!!! mais toujours pareil



Et quand tu dis "j'ai tout supprimé"... as-tu bien regardé partout, la Bibliothèque du disque dur "*Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.skype.skype.plist*."

 Et dans celle de ton répertoire, "*Utilisateurs/**Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.skype.skype.plist."

*Placer le dossier complet de Skype*" Utilisateurs/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Skype",* sur le Bureau en attendant.

Tu peux aussi vérifier s'il y a des fichiers de "Préférences" corrompues en utilisant* Preferential Treatment* (*Téléchargement direct*).

*Et lis bien tout* à ton aise pour être certain de n'avoir rien oublié, assures-toi que tout ce que j'ai écris soit fait, et reviens dire quoi stpl.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2009)

et les caches
(quoi que  """mineurs"""" , on les oublie souvent)


----------



## marctiger (31 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et les caches
> (quoi que  """mineurs"""" , on les oublie souvent)



Aaah.. quelle chance que tu sois souvent derrière moi pour compléter.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2009)

normal, tu chasses l'espace perdu, alors t'es pas concentré


----------



## marctiger (31 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> normal, tu chasses l'espace perdu, alors t'es pas concentré



 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ZEN31 (31 Janvier 2009)

voila  , tout fait point par point ...   résultat   !!!!   toujours pareil


Process:         Skype [117]
Path:            /Applications/Skype.app/Contents/MacOS/Skype
Identifier:      com.skype.skype
Version:         2.7.0.330 (2.7.0.330)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [72]

Date/Time:       2009-01-31 11:43:55.142 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x000000000cdb7030
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0xffff07c7 __memcpy + 39 (cpu_capabilities.h:246)
1   ...ickTimeComponents.component    0x0fcde447 _SGVideoGetChannelDeviceList + 2206
2   ...ickTimeComponents.component    0x0fcd16e8 _SGVideoComponentDispatch + 123
3   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore    0x92faca95 CallComponentDispatch + 29
4   com.apple.QuickTime               0x943ad394 SGGetChannelDeviceList + 49
5   com.skype.skype                   0x007d4823 0x1000 + 8206371
6   com.skype.skype                   0x007d4a72 0x1000 + 8206962
7   com.skype.skype                   0x007da996 0x1000 + 8231318
8   com.skype.skype                   0x007da916 0x1000 + 8231190
9   com.skype.skype                   0x007e1548 0x1000 + 8258888
10  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2b25 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 4469
11  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2cd8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
12  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x954642c0 RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 283
13  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x954640d9 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 374
14  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x95463f4d BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 106
15  com.apple.AppKit                  0x947f7d7d _DPSNextEvent + 657
16  com.apple.AppKit                  0x947f7630 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 128
17  com.apple.AppKit                  0x947f066b -[NSApplication run] + 795
18  com.skype.skype                   0x000ea777 0x1000 + 956279
19  com.skype.skype                   0x000030b3 0x1000 + 8371
20  com.skype.skype                   0x00002892 0x1000 + 6290
21  com.skype.skype                   0x000027b9 0x1000 + 6073

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a4a1c6 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a519bc mach_msg + 72
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb20ae CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1790
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x96cb2cd8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
4   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio         0x909de5dc HALRunLoop::OwnThread(void*) + 160
5   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio         0x909de464 CAPThread::Entry(CAPThread*) + 96
6   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7b095 _pthread_start + 321
7   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x96a7af52 thread_start + 34


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2009)

truc très bete
ta voix system ce serait pas Alex?
car selon ca
http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=110099

ca jouerait
tester


----------



## marctiger (31 Janvier 2009)

Et subséquemment... Tu t'es authentifié pour vérifier et les préférences Utilisateurs et Système ? Bien que rien ne dit que c'est de là que ça vient, mais c'est toujours bon de vérifier.... en attendant.

Et si tu as tout supprimé de Skype... tu ne devrais pas pouvoir le lancer ?

Ou tu as été trop vite et je ne sais toujours rien de plus, est-ce que tu as vraiment fait ce que j'ai écris avant "*Preferential Treatment*",  et placé tous ces fichiers sur le Bureau ?


----------



## ZEN31 (31 Janvier 2009)

oui , j' ai bien suivi tes recommandations et dans le sens indiqué !!!!je suis aussi  allé voir sur le lien que m'a laissé  pascalformac      ils parlent de la voix d"alex que j'ai changé  et des fonts lucinda qui provoquent des bugs  ...  je les ai enlever   mais c'est toujours pareil , rien n'a changer   , malgres la supresion des fichiers skype   il ce lance toujours  mais la fenetre " laplication a quitté inopinement " est toujours là ....


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2009)

tu n'as donné aucun detail sur réparation du disque...


----------



## ZEN31 (31 Janvier 2009)

quels  détails ????


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2009)

si elle fut fiate et a détectée des erreurs
d'ailleurs si erreurs iil vaut mieux répeter jusqu'à zero erreurs
je parle de reparations de volume ( ici DD) pas des autorisations


----------



## ZEN31 (31 Janvier 2009)

je n'est plus d'erreur dans la reparation du disque !!!! la seule chose qui a changer  c'est le rapport d'erreur apres l'ouverture de skype 

beaucoup moins long   ....  un bon point vers la route de la guérison  peut être  ?????


VOILA LE RAPPORT 

Process:         Skype [3523]
Path:            /Applications/Skype.app/Contents/MacOS/Skype
Identifier:      com.skype.skype
Version:         2.7.0.330 (2.7.0.330)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [116]

Date/Time:       2009-01-31 18:28:23.784 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x000000000e800040
Crashed Thread:  Unknown

Error Formulating Crash Report:
*** -[NSCFDictionary setObject:forKey:]: attempt to insert nil value (key: VMUSignaturePath)
0x91d1c10b
0x95a2ce3b
0x91d1beeb
0x91d1bf2a
0x94265bf8
0x00078308
0x00087eb8
0x0008800e
0x000850a2
0x00002e74
0x000094a2
0x0000b5d4
0x0000b121
0x962b503b
0x0000a828
0x96289095
0x96288f52

Backtrace not available

Unknown thread crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x36323105  ebx: 0x0fb4fbba  ecx: 0x00000001  edx: 0x00000006
  edi: 0x0e800040  esi: 0xbfffe8c0  ebp: 0xbfffe6e8  esp: 0xbfffe6e0
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00010296  eip: 0xffff07c7   cs: 0x00000017
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x0e800040

Binary images description not available


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2009)

c'est déjà mieux 
et d'ailleurs, cette "amélioration"  incline à penser que  le souci est coté mac , pas skype


----------



## marctiger (31 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est déjà mieux
> et d'ailleurs, cette "amélioration"  incline à penser que  le souci est coté mac , pas skype



  Il y a déjà moins d'espace ! :love:

Bon... je n'ai pas su m'en empêcher mais oui... j'ai fais des recherches et cela apparaît avec d'autres applications.. je n'ai plus l'historique mais il y question de mémoire, donc peut-être une piste du côté des barrettes ?

Edith : autre possibilité, un périph éjecté prématurément, mais là une bonne réparation des autorisations (avec Onyx par exemple, vu que le DVD pour les autorisations n'est plus à jour avec l'actuelle version du Mac), et une réparation du disque.


----------



## ZEN31 (1 Février 2009)

de retour !!!! après une réparation  avec nOnyx comme préconisé  , "qui lui me demande aussi le DVD de léopard " pour réparer les erreurs  ....  fait et refait deux fois ...   plus d'erreurs , tout est ok   .... mais pour ce qui est de skype ....  toujours pareil et de plus il me plante l'ordi si j'insiste pour l'ouvrir !!!!  alors si vraiment il n'y a pas de solution  , alors je me resoudrais a réinstaller  tout  !!!

en atttendant je vous remerci pour votre aide ....


----------



## marctiger (1 Février 2009)

Pfff.... Et du côté des barrettes ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2009)

tests usuels

créer un compte OSX et tester skype sur cette session là

RE-télecharger skype
( il arrive que des dmg soient endommagés , là ca ferait 2 ce qui serait étonnant)


----------



## ZEN31 (3 Février 2009)

de retour après avoir réinstaller  léopard !!!    enfin çà marche ..... mais  après ....... la mise à  jour les logiciels  ..... fini   je retrouve les mêmes problèmes  ..... alors quoi penser ???   un des logiciels  Mac  a un problème avec" skype ", c'est ce que j'en deduit !!!!


----------



## marctiger (3 Février 2009)

ZEN31 a dit:


> de retour après avoir réinstaller  léopard !!!    enfin çà marche ..... mais  après ....... la mise à  jour les logiciels  ..... fini   je retrouve les mêmes problèmes  ..... alors quoi penser ???   un des logiciels  Mac  a un problème avec" skype ", c'est ce que j'en deduit !!!!



Et sur une autre session ?
Je suppose que les autorisations ont été réparées après la réinstall ?


----------



## ZEN31 (4 Février 2009)

j'ai essaye en tant que invité  sur une autre session mais  c'est la même chose ....  quant aux autorisations .... j'ai fait une verification  , tout est ok


----------



## marctiger (4 Février 2009)

ZEN31 a dit:


> j'ai essaye en tant que invité  sur une autre session mais  c'est la même chose ....  quant aux autorisations .... j'ai fait une verification  , tout est ok



Et "Vérifier/Réparer le Disque" ?


----------



## cbgraphic (4 Février 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> et pas n'importe quoi comme micro, car les mac n'ont pas d'entree micro, mais une entre line-in (ce qui est TRES different)



Heu... Là je ne sais pas, il me faudrait plus d'explications...

___

La 1ere solution proposée par un revendeur Apple, serait d'acheter une Web Cam avec micro intégré, mais :

je viens de me renseigner, apparement il n'existe plus de caméra disponible pour les G4 (tour) avec branchement USB 1.
Elles sont toutes en USB 2 ce qui ne marcherait pas sur les vieilles machines.

La seule webcam compatible pourrait être trouvable sur Ebay, une cam Firewire Isight qui elle non plus n'est plus fabriquée.
Faut'il encore qu'elle soit compatible avec Skype. Je n'ai pas cet élément de réponse.
Qu'en pensez vous ?

(La 2e solution de ce vendeur, est d'acheter un nouveau mac ! Trop drôle !)

Avez vous une autre solution ?
Merci pour vos réponses
m.


----------



## cbgraphic (4 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> quel mac ? portable ? si oui, micro intégré, si mac mini ou une tour, il te faudra un micro (ou un combiné webcam-micro)
> 
> à+



Non, mac G4 Power PC comme je le précise plus haut.
un Power PC (tour) gris 1,4GHz. Mais il fonctionne avec branchements USB1...
Les autres modèles sont en USB2.
Il faut un combiné Webcam-micro intégré, mais lequel !?? et qui puisse fonctionner avec Skype et qui soit en USB1 !
Merci pour ta réponse.
M.


----------



## cbgraphic (4 Février 2009)

La 1ere solution proposée par un revendeur Apple, serait d'acheter une Web Cam avec micro intégré, mais :

je viens de me renseigner, apparement il n'existe plus de caméra disponible pour les G4 (tour) avec branchement USB 1.
Elles sont toutes en USB 2 ce qui ne marcherait pas sur les vieilles machines.

La seule webcam compatible pourrait être trouvable sur Ebay, une cam Firewire Isight qui elle non plus n'est plus fabriquée.
Faut'il encore qu'elle soit compatible avec Skype. Je n'ai pas cet élément de réponse.
Qu'en pensez vous ?

(La 2e solution de ce vendeur, est d'acheter un nouveau mac ! Trop drôle !)

Avez vous une autre solution ?
Merci pour vos réponses



SUITE...

Nouvelle info : Une webcam Logitech (?) USB2 et compatible MAC OSX 10.4.11 et Skipe pourrait être branchée et marcher en USB1, sinon, il existerait des cartes pour convertir le USB1 en USB2.
Info ou intox ?
Si info, où peut'on trouver cette webcam miracle, et quel en serait la référence ?

Ca devient très compliqué !
Merci encore de bien vouloir m'éclairer.

m.[/quote]


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2009)

Pour info, si tu trouves une iSight externe (Firewire) sur les petites annonces ou sites d'enchères, elle est compatible avec Skype.

Sur mon ancien iMac G4 j'en avais une et ça fonctionnait parfaitement.

(par contre une WebCam en usb1, je crains que la video ne soit pas très fluide.... le débit de l'usb1 est tout de même TRES faible!)


----------



## bigdan34 (12 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Puis-je vous soumettre mon problème?

J'essaie d'installer SKYPE sur un ImacG3 500. 
J'ai installé Skype 2.6.0.137 ( une des dernières versions compatible avec un G3)
 Le son passe. *La camera (Firewire) est reconnue* . Mais quand je clique pour que mon flux vidéo soit visible, Skype crashe. ( il balance une image figé ....et pouf... il disparait...).

D'après vous, est-ce un problème de version Skype?
Est-ce que ça peut-etre un problème de débit de connexion? ( sachant que je recois parfaitement les webcams des autres...)
De vitesse de carte graphique? ou de processeur?

Si vous avez un avis...   





Pour le topic précedent, je voulais juste dire que j'utilise sur mon PowerBook G4 une camera Hercules Deluxe ( pour PC donc) avec l'appli gratuite Macam et que ca marche tres bien...


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2009)

Personnellement sur mon G3/400 j'utilisais la version 2.0.0.3... la 2.6.0.137 est peut-être trop gourmande et en particulier pour la video.

Sinon j'ai trouvé une version 2.6.0.182 qui me semble également compatible G3... tu peux peut-être essayer avec l'une ou l'autre de ces versions.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2009)

sinon d'autres là
de 0.10 à 2.6.0137
http://mac.oldapps.com/skype.php


----------



## alumni (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai un problème récurrent avec certains deux contacts skype, qui sont sous pc. (J'ignore si cela joue un rôle)
Voilà c'est assez simple : on est en ligne, et on ne se voit pas toujours. Et parfois quand on s'écrit, hop après on se voit, ou pas.
Et parfois je vois mon contact mais il n'est plus en ligne, il est déjà reparti. -_-
Et le pire c'est quand je lui écris un truc dans la fenêtre de chat alors qu'il semble en ligne, le truc passe sans message d'attente ou autre... alors qu'en fait il n'a pas été reçu en face. Il est parfois reçu le lendemain... super
Il arrive que si j'appelle un contact qui ne me voit pas, ça débloque et là il me voit. Pareil si un contact que je ne voyais pas m'appelle, ça semble débloquer.
Ça fait des mois que ça dure, et en ce moment c'est le cauchemar avec un contact qui ne voit pas que très rarement ce que je lui écris.
Déjà j'aimerais savoir si je suis la seule ou si c'est arrivé à d'autres ?
Ensuite bien sûr, j'aimerais avoir votre avis. D'où ça vient ce schpountz ? Il y a des solutions à essayer ?
J'utilise skype 2.7.0.330, sur un macbook intel 1;83 ghz duo, avec 2 Go de mémoire 667 mhz et mac OSX 10.4.11
J'utilise aussi skype sur un imac de bureau dont je me rappelle pas les caractéristiques (il est éteint à cette heure ^^). Il est aussi sous mac osx 10.4.11


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2009)

ca ne concene que ces 2 contacts là?

comme tu précises que cela te fait le coup sur 2 macs differents  
et qu'ils sont sur PC 

 il y a fort à parier que  tes skype n'y sont pour rien  mais que le souci est chez eux


----------



## alumni (17 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca ne concene que ces 2 contacts là?
> 
> comme tu précises que cela te fait le coup sur 2 macs differents
> et qu'ils sont sur PC
> ...



Oui c'est ce que je croyais, et merci pour ta réponse.
Mais bon le problème devient désespérant alors je cherche je cherche 
J'ai complètement désinstallé skype sur mon macbook (cherché et viré tous les petits fichiers prefs et dans application support aussi), puis je l'ai dl et réinstallé à nouveau.
Et puis j'ai installé un petit xtra de adium pour skype, en me disant on sait jamais, peut-être qu'en passant par adium pour voir mes contacts skype ça marchera mieux ? Bon sans trop y croire puisque l'xtra en question a besoin que skype soit lancé pour fonctionner, il se sert de trucs internes à skype et ne fonctionne pas de manière autonome sous adium seul.

Résultat hier, j'ai vu mon contact et on a chatté normalement. Soit la réinstallation de skype, soit un coup de bol, je ne sais pas...  Je ne sais pas pourvu que ça dure. Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## kanak (2 Mars 2009)

Hello

Apres une certaine deception de la part du forum, je reviens vous voir pour demander conseil sur un soucis qui touche apparement peu d'entre nous mais qui le fait bien!

C'est assez simple, des que je decroche ou que mon contact decroche un appel, Skype plante.

Dans mon cas c'est un peu particulier car je viens de reinstaller Mac (non, non, pas un reflexe windows mais beaucoup de bug et 60 Gb etaient occupes par je ne sais quoi)
Alors je pars d'un systeme neuf, avec la derniere version de skype (beta) et crac, meme probleme.
A savoir que sous mon ancien systeme, ce soucis est apparu du jour au lendemain.

Mon compagnon est un mini G4 sous Tiger si ca peut en aiguiller certains...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Mars 2009)

Afin d'identifier le problème, as tu essayer d'installer une version stable de skype ?


----------



## kanak (2 Mars 2009)

Oui, que ce soit avec la beta ou la derniere version, meme probleme.


----------



## boddy (3 Mars 2009)

kanak a dit:


> des que je decroche ou que mon contact decroche un appel, Skype plante.



Bonjour,

Tu parles de communication par appel téléphonique ou de vidéo-conférence ?

Tu peux toujours déplacer com.skype.skype.plist sur le bureau (ou ailleurs) que tu trouveras dans ta Bibliothèque + Préférences, et relancer Skype pour voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## kanak (3 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je parle d'appel tout simple avec video. (Videoconference?)

Je veux bien supprimer mes pref, mais cela a deja ete fait sur mon "ancien" systeme. Et apres mon reinstallation, le probleme etait toujours la, sur un systeme tout propre.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2009)

minute
une reinstall du mac avec reprise des comptes reprendra TES fichiers skype
si ceux ci étaient  nazes sur l'ancien OS ils le seront sur la reinstall et ce quelque soit la version de skype

donc je dirai 
tester sur 2 e session mac 
( fichiers locaux skype neufs)

ou  déplacer tous les fichiers persos Skype ( biblio du compte session1)
dans Application support ; plist et caches


----------



## kanak (3 Mars 2009)

Hello Pascal

Justement, j'ai reinstalle mais sans reimporter mes prefs ou mon dossier user pour eviter de rencontrer les bugs que j'avais.

Est ce que cela a un rapport avec ceci ?
De facon indirecte, un port ?
J'ai parcourue toutes les possibilites "materielles" sans trouver de solution logiques (pref, config....)

Tiens je ferai un copie d'ecran de mes pref au cas ou


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2009)

je suis une bille en oui phi
mais il est rès possible que ca tourne autour d'une affaire réglages  wifi , modem , parefeu, port


----------



## kanak (3 Mars 2009)

Pourtant il ne me semble pas avoir change quoi que ce soit.

Peu etre le port 80 ouvert pour le "web sharing"?

Le probleme est que je n'ai pas beaucoup de monde pour faire des essais. De plus, la personnes avec qui j'ai rencontre ce probleme a maintenant de probleme de webcam non reconnue


----------



## kanak (3 Mars 2009)

Bon j'ai enleve tous mes ports rien. Je ne pense pas qu'il doit y avoir un port specifique quand meme?

Voici le rapport d'erreur si ca peut en aiguiller certains:

```
Date/Time:      2009-03-03 20:22:46.376 -0800
OS Version:     10.4.11 (Build 8S165)
Report Version: 4

Command: Skype
Path:    /Applications/Skype.app/Contents/MacOS/Skype
Parent:  WindowServer [59]

Version: 2.8.0.324 (2.8.0.324)

PID:    87
Thread: 5

Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes:      KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000006

Thread 0:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000af48 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000ae9c mach_msg + 60
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907de9ac __CFRunLoopRun + 832
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907de2b0 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 268
4   com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x932bbb20 RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 264
5   com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x932bb1b4 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 380
6   com.apple.HIToolbox            	0x932bb020 BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 96
7   com.apple.AppKit               	0x937a0734 _DPSNextEvent + 384
8   com.apple.AppKit               	0x937a03f8 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 116
9   com.apple.AppKit               	0x9379c93c -[NSApplication run] + 472
10  com.skype.skype                	0x001f5970 0x1000 + 2050416
11  com.skype.skype                	0x001f66d0 0x1000 + 2053840
12  com.skype.skype                	0x00003460 0x1000 + 9312
13  com.skype.skype                	0x00003170 0x1000 + 8560

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   com.skype.skype                	0x0029ce1c 0x1000 + 2735644
3   com.skype.skype                	0x002b7ed8 0x1000 + 2846424
4   com.skype.skype                	0x0029c604 0x1000 + 2733572
5   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000af48 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000ae9c mach_msg + 60
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907de9ac __CFRunLoopRun + 832
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907de2b0 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 268
4   com.apple.Foundation           	0x92c1db7c +[NSURLCache _diskCacheSyncLoop:] + 152
5   com.apple.Foundation           	0x92bf54d8 forkThreadForFunction + 108
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000af48 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000ae9c mach_msg + 60
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907de9ac __CFRunLoopRun + 832
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907de2b0 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 268
4   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x91459524 HALRunLoop::OwnThread(void*) + 264
5   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x914592c4 CAPThread::Entry(CAPThread*) + 96
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9004a2e8 syscall_thread_switch + 8
1   com.apple.Foundation           	0x92c0d940 +[NSThread sleepUntilDate:] + 152
2   com.skype.skype                	0x00095260 0x1000 + 606816
3   com.apple.Foundation           	0x92bf54d8 forkThreadForFunction + 108
4   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 5 Crashed:
0   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907bebd8 CFRelease + 92
1   com.skype.skype                	0x007d3f44 0x1000 + 8204100
2   com.skype.skype                	0x007cdbc0 0x1000 + 8178624
3   com.skype.skype                	0x008415ac 0x1000 + 8652204
4   com.skype.skype                	0x0084f9c4 0x1000 + 8710596
5   com.skype.skype                	0x002d3960 0x1000 + 2959712
6   com.skype.skype                	0x002d5f8c 0x1000 + 2969484
7   com.skype.skype                	0x002d64b0 0x1000 + 2970800
8   com.skype.skype                	0x002da2e8 0x1000 + 2986728
9   com.skype.skype                	0x006d1258 0x1000 + 7144024
10  com.skype.skype                	0x0039c434 0x1000 + 3781684
11  com.skype.skype                	0x0022e7c8 0x1000 + 2283464
12  com.skype.skype                	0x0029c604 0x1000 + 2733572
13  libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 6:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   com.skype.skype                	0x0029ce1c 0x1000 + 2735644
3   com.skype.skype                	0x006bf444 0x1000 + 7070788
4   com.skype.skype                	0x0029c604 0x1000 + 2733572
5   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 7:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9001f48c select + 12
1   com.skype.skype                	0x00297824 0x1000 + 2713636
2   com.skype.skype                	0x0029f1a8 0x1000 + 2744744
3   com.skype.skype                	0x0028ca70 0x1000 + 2669168
4   com.skype.skype                	0x0029c604 0x1000 + 2733572
5   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 8:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   com.skype.skype                	0x0029ce1c 0x1000 + 2735644
3   com.skype.skype                	0x005db890 0x1000 + 6138000
4   com.skype.skype                	0x0029c604 0x1000 + 2733572
5   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 9:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   com.skype.skype                	0x0029ce1c 0x1000 + 2735644
3   com.skype.skype                	0x00609240 0x1000 + 6324800
4   com.skype.skype                	0x0060d098 0x1000 + 6340760
5   com.skype.skype                	0x0029c604 0x1000 + 2733572
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 10:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90040df8 mach_wait_until + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90040bc4 nanosleep + 388
2   com.skype.skype                	0x0089f150 0x1000 + 9036112
3   com.skype.skype                	0x00870e38 0x1000 + 8846904
4   com.skype.skype                	0x0089f218 0x1000 + 9036312
5   com.skype.skype                	0x0089f250 0x1000 + 9036368
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 11:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90040df8 mach_wait_until + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90040bc4 nanosleep + 388
2   com.skype.skype                	0x0089f150 0x1000 + 9036112
3   com.skype.skype                	0x00865604 0x1000 + 8799748
4   com.skype.skype                	0x0089f218 0x1000 + 9036312
5   com.skype.skype                	0x0089f250 0x1000 + 9036368
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 12:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   com.skype.skype                	0x0029ce1c 0x1000 + 2735644
3   com.skype.skype                	0x00609240 0x1000 + 6324800
4   com.skype.skype                	0x0060edf8 0x1000 + 6348280
5   com.skype.skype                	0x0029c604 0x1000 + 2733572
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 13:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90040df8 mach_wait_until + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90040bc4 nanosleep + 388
2   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90044398 usleep + 88
3   com.skype.skype                	0x006b0c2c 0x1000 + 7011372
4   com.skype.skype                	0x0029c604 0x1000 + 2733572
5   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 14:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   com.skype.skype                	0x0029ce1c 0x1000 + 2735644
3   com.skype.skype                	0x0021fa60 0x1000 + 2222688
4   com.skype.skype                	0x002205cc 0x1000 + 2225612
5   com.skype.skype                	0x0029c604 0x1000 + 2733572
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 15:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   com.apple.Foundation           	0x92bfc644 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:] + 68
3   com.apple.AppKit               	0x9383d358 -[NSUIHeartBeat _heartBeatThread:] + 324
4   com.apple.Foundation           	0x92bf54d8 forkThreadForFunction + 108
5   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 16:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   com.skype.skype                	0x0029ce1c 0x1000 + 2735644
3   com.skype.skype                	0x00365994 0x1000 + 3557780
4   com.skype.skype                	0x0029c604 0x1000 + 2733572
5   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 17:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000af48 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000ae9c mach_msg + 60
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907de9ac __CFRunLoopRun + 832
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907de2b0 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 268
4   com.apple.Foundation           	0x92c1ca3c +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 264
5   com.apple.Foundation           	0x92bf54d8 forkThreadForFunction + 108
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 18:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   com.skype.skype                	0x007d08f8 0x1000 + 8190200
3   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 19:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   com.skype.skype                	0x007d0404 0x1000 + 8188932
3   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 20:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 	0x90bc6924 MPWaitOnQueue + 224
3   ...thesis.MacinTalkSynthesizer 	0x095324bc MTBEWorker::WorkLoop(MTBEWorker*) + 168
4   ...thesis.MacinTalkSynthesizer 	0x095316f4 MTBEWorkerStartMPTask + 16
5   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 	0x90bc6734 PrivateMPEntryPoint + 76
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 21:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 	0x90bc6924 MPWaitOnQueue + 224
3   ...thesis.MacinTalkSynthesizer 	0x095324bc MTBEWorker::WorkLoop(MTBEWorker*) + 168
4   ...thesis.MacinTalkSynthesizer 	0x095316f4 MTBEWorkerStartMPTask + 16
5   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 	0x90bc6734 PrivateMPEntryPoint + 76
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 22:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90040df8 mach_wait_until + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90040bc4 nanosleep + 388
2   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90044398 usleep + 88
3   ....speech.synthesis.framework 	0x9199cf20 PollChannelStatus + 36
4   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 23:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000af48 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9000ae9c mach_msg + 60
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907de9ac __CFRunLoopRun + 832
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation       	0x907de2b0 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 268
4   com.apple.Foundation           	0x92c0de2c -[NSConcreteTask waitUntilExit] + 80
5   com.skype.skype                	0x000a06e8 0x1000 + 653032
6   com.skype.skype                	0x000a00bc 0x1000 + 651452
7   com.apple.Foundation           	0x92bf54d8 forkThreadForFunction + 108
8   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 24:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002bfc8 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90030aac pthread_cond_wait + 480
2   com.skype.skype                	0x007b8f4c 0x1000 + 8093516
3   com.skype.skype                	0x007f6db4 0x1000 + 8347060
4   com.skype.skype                	0x007cc038 0x1000 + 8171576
5   com.skype.skype                	0x007cc070 0x1000 + 8171632
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 25:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90040df8 mach_wait_until + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90040bc4 nanosleep + 388
2   com.skype.skype                	0x007cbfc0 0x1000 + 8171456
3   com.skype.skype                	0x007bb768 0x1000 + 8103784
4   com.skype.skype                	0x007cc038 0x1000 + 8171576
5   com.skype.skype                	0x007cc070 0x1000 + 8171632
6   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 26:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x90053f88 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x900707e8 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 556
2   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x9146a6ac CAGuard::WaitFor(unsigned long long) + 204
3   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x9146a5bc CAGuard::WaitUntil(unsigned long long) + 304
4   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x91468800 HP_IOThread::WorkLoop() + 852
5   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x91468498 HP_IOThread::ThreadEntry(HP_IOThread*) + 16
6   com.apple.audio.CoreAudio      	0x914592c4 CAPThread::Entry(CAPThread*) + 96
7   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 27:
0   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9003248c wait4 + 12
1   com.apple.Foundation           	0x92be378c _waitForTermination + 40
2   libSystem.B.dylib              	0x9002b908 _pthread_body + 96

Thread 5 crashed with PPC Thread State 64:
  srr0: 0x00000000907bebd8 srr1: 0x000000000200f030                        vrsave: 0x0000000000000000
```


Sinon, quand je re ouvre skype, je dois rentrer de nouveau mon login et mot de passe comme si il se reinitialisait... Et souvent pendant la reconnection il me dit "impossible de monter la base de donnee"

N.B: j'ai coupe une partie du rapport car il etait trop long


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2009)

une simple recherche perso 
( par exemple crash "semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8""com.skype.skype ")
et tu as des pistes
dont une des solutions là
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1403457


----------



## kanak (4 Mars 2009)

Effectivement, savoir dechiffrer les reports ça aide!
J'ai une piste et ce me redonne déjà un peu d'espoir. 

Par contre... Comment revenir sur une update? Ce graphic installer?:rose:


----------



## N!K (7 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, peut-etre qu'on l'a deja dit mais je n'ai pas trouvé...
J'utilise Skype depuis quelques mois deja et a chaque fois iSight fonctionnait... Mais aujourd'hui, paf ! elle ne va plus. Dans les reglages il dit qu'il n'y a aucune caméra connectée !
Quelqu'un a deja eu se probleme ? Une solution ?

Merci. Au revoir


----------



## kanak (8 Mars 2009)

En ce qui concerne mon soucis, j'ai achate une webcam avec micro et plus de plantage...J'auri bien aime comprendre cependant.

NK, as tu ce probleme avec d'autre appli? iChat, Photo Booth?


----------



## sylko (28 Mars 2009)

Excellente nouvelle. Skype serait enfin disponible pour l'iPhone, dès la semaine prochaine, selon ce site


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2009)

Bonne nouvelle, à savoir qu'actuellement fring supporte les comptes skype, et si en plus fring est patché alors c'est encore mieux financièrement parlant 
Espérons que la qualité sonore soit au rendez vous


----------



## pb271 (1 Avril 2009)

bonjour à tous,

j'essaie de discuter via Skype avec des personnes qui ont un G4 800mhz et 650Mo de ram (de mémoire).

Ils arrivent à lancer skype mais dés qu'ils décrochent ou que je décroche, la liaison ne se fait pas et un message apparait : "mes interlocuteurs ont un problème de son". J'ai vérifié via sparkangels leurs préférences et rien ne me semble anormal. 

Quelqu'un aurait il rencontré ces problèmes et aurait une solution?

Merci


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2009)

ils peuvent de leur coté faire un test d'appel pour voir si tout fonctionne bien.


----------



## pb271 (1 Avril 2009)

Oui nous avons essayé...pour le même résultat....


----------



## boddy (1 Avril 2009)

pb271 a dit:


> Oui nous avons essayé...pour le même résultat....



C'est à dire 
Avec le test, le son ne fonctionne pas chez eux ?
Et pour toi, le test fonctionne ?


----------



## pb271 (1 Avril 2009)

non, en fait, dès qu'eux ou moi selectionnons "décrocher",  la communication  s'arrête sans que nous ayons pu dire le moindre mot. Un message apparaît "votre correspondant (eux) a un problème de son...


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2009)

il existe sur skype un numéro spécial qui permet de tester si tes appels sont bien enregistrés.


----------



## pb271 (3 Avril 2009)

C'est à dire?

Ils appellent et un message leur dit si tout est OK?


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2009)

http://www.davidtouvet.com/blog/arc...ng-permet-deffectuer-des-tests-avec-un-robot/


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2009)

La menace des appels VOIP via le réseau des opérateurs de téléphone portable commence à se concretiser


----------



## Jacques L (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous

Petit soucis pratique: si j'essaie d'envoyer un SMS avec skype, (pour tout bêtement utiliser le clavier du mac plutôt que passer 2 heures à m'énerver avec les touches du portable) en utilisant les contacts du carnet d'adresse, la petite roue tourne sans arrêt, mais le SMS ne part pas. Si j'envoie le SMS sans passer par le carnet d'adresse, ça fonctionne 

La différence entre les 2 cas, c'est que skype rajoute systématiquement +33 au n° enregistré dans le carnet d'adresse au format 06 00 00 00 00 soit +33 06 00 00 00 00, ce qui ne le fait pas puisqu'il conserve le premier zéro  alors connaissez-vous un moyen pour utiliser les n° du carnet d'adresse sans avoir à tous les modifier manuellement?

D'avance merci


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2009)

modifie ton carnet d adresse ou tapes le numero manuellemt


----------



## Jacques L (27 Avril 2009)

Donc aucun moyen autre que modifier à la mimine tout le carnet d'adresse?


----------



## marctiger (27 Avril 2009)

Déjà tu peux désactiver l'ajout automatique du préfixe dans Skype, ensuite les Nos doivent être sans espaces, et juste après le "+33" le premier "0" doit être supprimé, donc par exemple pour moi à Bruxelles le No sera : +322" en non "+3302".

Idem pour un No de GSM, "+32475000000" et non "+320475000000".


----------



## naas (27 Avril 2009)

de toute façon quand tu es a l'etranger tu auras le problème car le carnet d adresse mail et skype ont besoin du code international, alors autant le faire maintenant


----------



## Mad_Matt (3 Mai 2009)

Salut à tous, 
Je rencontre un problème assez génant depuis peu sur skype.
Pendant un clavardage sur Skype, au bout d'un moment mes messages ne s'envoient plus et je ne reçois plus ceux de mes contacts et quand j'envoies un message, il apparait ceci dans ma barre :





Je pense que c'est un problème lié à ma configuration parce qu'en étant en cours sur skype, je ne rencontre jamais de tels soucis...
 :mouais:


----------



## naas (3 Mai 2009)

oui ou cela dépends de ta connexion wifi aussi
Quelle version de skype as tu ?


----------



## Mad_Matt (3 Mai 2009)

J'ai la version 2.7.0 et j'ai un routeur netgear avec cette option de sécurité : WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] 
J'avais installé la dernière version béta et le problème avait commencé, alors j'ai cru que ça venait de cette version et je suis revenu à la 2.7.0... mais le problème persiste..:mouais:


----------



## naas (3 Mai 2009)

As tu viré les prefs en enlevant la version beta ?

_note: une béta ça porte bien son nom _


----------



## Mad_Matt (3 Mai 2009)

J'ai bien supprimé le dossier Skype du dossier Application Support..


----------



## Anatocis (11 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je pense que cette discussion Adium - Skype est la plus à même de recevoir ma question.

Je suis passé récemment de Msn pour Mac à Adium, nettement plus rapide, efficace (et tout le reste). Ayant des amis avec lesquels je ne peux communiquer qu'avec Skype, j'ai installé le plug-in Skype pour Adium (pour pouvoir profiter de l'avantage multiplateforme). Tout semble bien se passer jusqu'à ce que je me connecte et là, Skype démarre aussi (le vrai programme, pas seulement le plug-in). Je me dis que c'est juste pour la première connexion mais non. Chaque fois que je connecte Adium, Skype démarre et les messages instantanés que j'envoie aux contacts Skype via Adium s'affichent dans la fenêtre Skype en même temps (idem pour les réponses).

Est-ce un couple qu'il vaut mieux éviter ou juste un problème de configuration?

Merci.


----------



## Anatocis (11 Mai 2009)

Petite erreur, je me suis trompé de sujet.

Je repose ma question ailleurs.


----------



## albin.noel (11 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 
J'utilise skype depuis très longtemps (et oui mon père habitant en Guyane, le téléphone coûterai cher si ce bon vieux skype n'existait pas). Cependant, depuis quelque temps, lorsque quelqu'un m'appelle, aucune fenêtre  n'apparaît et il 'est impossible de décrocher (j'ai tout essayé et je ne trouve rien qui marche). il y a juste le logo skype qui rebondi dans la barre des applications.

Quelqu'un serait il ce qui se passe et comment on peut y remédier. Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2009)

regarde si tu as la dernière version
si non
télécharge la dernière version
si oui répare les autorisations.


----------



## albin.noel (13 Juillet 2009)

Merci beaucoup Naas. J'ai bien la dernière version de Skype, j'ai réparé les autorisations (avec onix ) mais rien n'y fait. Mon Skype va mal. J'ai également essayer de le supprimer et de le réinstaller mais rien n'y fait.


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2009)

Il faut ( de mémoire) supprimer plus qu'un fichier. 
Sinon essaie sur une autre session.


----------



## albin.noel (20 Juillet 2009)

voila donc je n'ai rien fait de plus (j'avais deja suprimé tous les fichiers même ceux compris dans docment/.........) et ca y est tout refonctionne correctement. Je ne comprend vraiment rien à l'informatique. 
Merci quand meme pour cette aide et a bientot pour de nouvelles aventures.


----------



## naas (22 Juillet 2009)

L'important est que cela fonctionne, pas de comprendre


----------



## McRiP63 (12 Août 2009)

Bonsoir,

je n'ai pas trouvé (il me semble) dans ce fil quelqu'un décrivant le même problème que moi.
J'ai ajouté récemment quelques contacts skype mais ceux-ci restent grisés dans liste avec un point d'interrogation à la place de l'icône verte normale.
Je ne peux donc pas voir s'ils sont en ligne ou pas, mais ils peuvent quand même m'appeler et m'écrire (et inversement, je peux les joindre), mais c'est pas super pratique...

J'ai réinstallé Skype (ainsi que les prefs, etc.), mais ça n'a rien changé...

Comment résoudre ce problème ??


----------



## naas (13 Août 2009)

Demande leur qu'ils te rajoutent dans leur contact de ton coté.


----------



## McRiP63 (13 Août 2009)

Je suis dans leur liste, et eux me voient connecté, on peut se parler et s'écrire. Mais moi je ne peux pas voir s'ils sont en ligne ou non.

Est-ce que ça pourrait venir du fait qu'ils soient sous pc ? (mais j'ai d'autres contacts sous pc et avec eux j'ai pas ce problème)


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Août 2009)

McRiP63 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je n'ai pas trouvé (il me semble) dans ce fil quelqu'un décrivant le même problème que moi.
> J'ai ajouté récemment quelques contacts skype mais ceux-ci restent grisés dans liste avec un point d'interrogation à la place de l'icône verte normale.
> ...



Si tu as un point d'interrogation, c'est qu'ils ne t'ont pas approuvés comme contact. Regarde là. Recommence peut-être la procédure.


----------



## naas (19 Août 2009)

Ou demande qu'ils te rajoutent dans leurs contacts (bis)


----------



## McRiP63 (20 Août 2009)

Donc si je les ajoute dans mes contacts et qu'ensuite on peut se parler et s'écrire, ca veut pas forcément dire qu'ils m'ont accepté ?
Bon je vais leur demander de faire ca alors ! 

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## naas (20 Août 2009)

Je n'ai pas dit cela mais il m'est arrivé le même problème et la solution apportée est celle que j'ai decrite.


----------



## pee1 (21 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
je suis nouveau sur ce forum. J'ai ciqué sur "réponse", mais c'est une question... Désolé, je ferai mieux la prochaine fois...

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire  d'un tout nouveau Macbbok Unibody 17'', depuis le début de la semaine. Il est vraiment top!

J'ai un pb que je ne comprends pas: j'utilise Skype depuis longtemps, et là , je veux l'installer sur mon nouveau macbook pro, mais je ne peux plus me connecter que par Wifi.
Dès que je me connect en ethernet ( freebox ou livebox), je me fais jeter dès que je rentre un pseudo (j'en ai testé 3, qui fonctionnent depuis un vieux macbbok blanc).

Des idées?

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## naas (22 Août 2009)

Bizarre. 
Essaie d'abord en wifi puis connecte le Cable. 
Une question, en Cable tu as  Internet ?


----------



## pee1 (22 Août 2009)

Oui j'ai internet avec le cable.
Je viens de suivre ton conseil : 

je lance skype en wifi : OK
J'ai branché mon cable k
J'ai éteinds  airport : j'ai pu continuer à utiliser Skype par la cable ( texte, son ,image):OK

Je suis sorti et j'ai voulu relancer sur la cable avec airport eteind : ca plante encore.....


C 'est vraiment bizarre, mais merci de ton aide!!


----------



## naas (23 Août 2009)

Et seul skype a ce comportement ou des logiciels comme ichat ou safari font pareil ?


----------



## pee1 (24 Août 2009)

Oui, seul Skype a ce comportement.

Ichat, SAfari, Adium  tous les autres fonctionnent tres bien.

Mystere et boule de gomme...


----------



## naas (24 Août 2009)

ferme skype
déplace le fichier préférences et relance skype.


----------



## pee1 (24 Août 2009)

tu veux dire le fichier plist:    www.skype.skype.plist ?


----------



## naas (24 Août 2009)

oui


----------



## pee1 (25 Août 2009)

Malheureusement cela n'a rien donné....


----------



## naas (25 Août 2009)

sur une autre session ?


----------



## pee1 (28 Août 2009)

Idem....

PS: j'ai à la fois une machine virtuelle vista et un double boot XP, et sur les deux systêmes SKYPE fonctionne à merveille par Ethernet.

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci de tous tes efforts pour m'aider.


----------



## stiopan (31 Août 2009)

Salut à tous,
J'ai la dernière version de Skype (2.8.0.659) sur mon MacBook Pro et j'ai depuis peu des problèmes d'images qui se figent au bout de qqes secondes!
Je ne suis pas sur que cela vienne de mon Mac car mes interlocuteurs (sur PC ou Mac) n'ont pas du tout ce problème lors de nos connections, ils me voient normalement alors que de mon coté leurs images se figent... puis ils leur faut éteindre puis ré allumer la caméra pour faire revenir l'image normale, c'est pénible, surtout que généralement mes interlocuteurs sont figés dans des mimiques plutôt drôle.  
Je suis sous Snow depuis peu et le problème subsiste. :mouais:

Auriez-vous une idée
A+

S


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2009)

pee1 a dit:


> Idem....
> 
> PS: j'ai à la fois une machine virtuelle vista et un double boot XP, et sur les deux systêmes SKYPE fonctionne à merveille par Ethernet.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, merci de tous tes efforts pour m'aider.


cela viendrait donc d'un fichier ou reglage de ta connexion ethernet qui interdit certains ports.
Compare tes deux connexions wifi et ethernet et regarde s'il existe des différences.
sinon, benh sinon je sèche


----------



## pee1 (3 Septembre 2009)

You' re the boss!!!

Cela marché parfaitement : en fait il fallait que je décoche la case "configuration automatique de proxy" et qe je coche la case "utiliser le mode FTP passif", au même endroit, dans les parametres avancés de ma connexion Ethernet.


Merci encore


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2009)

pfiouuuu heureusement que c'etait ça après je sechais :bebe:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h05 ----------




stiopan a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> J'ai la dernière version de Skype (2.8.0.659) sur mon MacBook Pro et j'ai depuis peu des problèmes d'images qui se figent au bout de qqes secondes!
> Je ne suis pas sur que cela vienne de mon Mac car mes interlocuteurs (sur PC ou Mac) n'ont pas du tout ce problème lors de nos connections, ils me voient normalement alors que de mon coté leurs images se figent... puis ils leur faut éteindre puis ré allumer la caméra pour faire revenir l'image normale, c'est pénible, surtout que généralement mes interlocuteurs sont figés dans des mimiques plutôt drôle.
> Je suis sous Snow depuis peu et le problème subsiste. :mouais:
> ...


un peu de lecture issue des forums mac de skype


----------



## ricardo44 (8 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai plusieurs comptes skype, et je voudrais en supprimer quelques uns, mais je ne sais pas comment faire...
Quelqu'un a sûrement une réponse!
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

ricardo44 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai plusieurs comptes skype, et je voudrais en supprimer quelques uns, mais je ne sais pas comment faire...
> Quelqu'un a sûrement une réponse!
> Merci d'avance.



Seul le service clientèle de Skype peut le faire.


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2009)

La plupart des gens n'utilisent plus leur compte tout simplement.


----------



## didihippo (17 Septembre 2009)

bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un macbook pro avec macos X je viens de telecharger la dernière version de skype 2.8.
Lorsque j'ouvre skype, il ne trouve pas de reseaux ou du moin lorsque je clique sur skype acces il me répond que mon réeaux wifi n'autorise pas l'acces a skype acces.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut faire dans mes preference.
Qu'elqu'un a t-il déjas eu ce problème.
Merci pour celui ou celle qui me répondra.


----------



## boddy (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour utiliser skype access, il faut d'abord sortir ta CB : suivre ce lien.

Pour utiliser skyp en vidéo-conférence, c'est entièrement gratuit. Est-ce que la vidéo-conférence fonctionne chez toi ?


----------



## didihippo (17 Septembre 2009)

meme pas c'est comme ci skype ne trouvais pas de réseaux meme en désactivant skype acces
il cherche pendant 2 ou 3 mn et me dit "impossible de connecter skype. veuillez vérifier vos paramètres réseau et réessayer"
doi-je faire quelquechose dans mes preferences ordi?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------

en fet c'est bon c'est mon compte qui n'avait pas été validé 
désolé pour le dérangement et merci de m'avoir répondu 
a bientot


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2009)

Et bien écoute voila un problème vite résolu


----------



## malesendo (1 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma question est assez simple, puisqu'elle s'inscrit dans la longue liste du type "expliquer [quelque chose ayant rapport à un ordinateur] à [une personne âgée]".

Malheureusement, la personne concernée utilise un mac et moi un pc.
De plus je suis sur la V4.1 de skype tandis que sa version semble être antérieure.

Bref, la question simple est :

"Je suis sur le compte de mon mari (connexion automatique), comment je vais sur mon compte à moi ?"

Ma réponse fut de lui dire que si elle se déconnectait (sans quitter skype) on lui proposerait de se reconnecter avec l'identifiant de son choix.

et donc :

"Comment on se déconnecte ?"

Et là, bah Je ne sais pas. Visiblement elle n'a pas accès à l'onglet "skype" ou "fichier".

Je suppose que son interface ressemble à celle-ci :

http://www.mac4ever.com/images/imag...endrait_skype_a_un_groupe_d_investisseurs.gif

Donc si vous pouviez m'indiquer une méthode détaillée et précise permettant de changer d'utilisateur facilement, vous m'aideriez à sauver la vie sociale de quelqu'un.
Soyez donc généreux 

(et pas trop mauvais envers un pauvre utilisateur de pc)

Merci


----------



## pickwick (1 Octobre 2009)

Skype
Menu Comptes
Se connecter avec un autre identifiant
ou
Se déconnecter


----------



## khoub (16 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai mis à jour skype il y a quelques jours. Au premier démarrage, il m'a demandé l'autorisation d'accéder au trousseau, le problème c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de le refuser une fois pour toute. Du coup, à chaque démarrage de skype il me le redemande 2 fois :sick:

Bref, en image..

Voir la pièce jointe 22496


Comment faire pour "toujours refuser" ?


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2009)

dis lui oui tout simplement


----------



## globox3 (16 Octobre 2009)

khoub a dit:


> Comment faire pour "toujours refuser" ?





naas a dit:


> dis lui oui tout simplement


en informatique il faut faire comme avec les femmes


----------



## marctiger (16 Octobre 2009)

globox3 a dit:


> en informatique il faut faire comme avec les femmes



Fais-lui voir le jour, femmes femmes femmes fais-lui voir la nuit... 

Mais il est vrai que une fois que tu acceptes quelque-chose venant d'une femme (aussi jolie soit-elle) tu dois t'attendre à retour de flamme.... euhhhhh... de femme ! :love:


----------



## pickwick (16 Octobre 2009)

khoub a dit:


> Comment faire pour "toujours refuser" ?




Il suffit de supprimer le mot de passe du trousseau bien entendu !!! car si tu refuses toujours d'aller le chercher pas la peine qu'il y soit, met le ailleurs.


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2009)

:sleep: et pourquoi refuser ?


----------



## pickwick (18 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> :sleep: et pourquoi refuser ?



Cette personne a peut-être plusieurs identités cachées ou inavouables à son chat ou à sa copine.


----------



## pb271 (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté aujourd'hui la webcam HrCam Pro que je viens de la brancher sur mon imac G4 tournesol 800MHz Mac OsX.4.11 (tout ce qu'il faut pour que çà marche). Je lance Skype. Dans les préférences vidéo, je vois que la caméra marche puisque je me vois.

Dés que je lance un appel, au bout de 5 secondes un message d'erreur apparait: "La camera n'est pas connectée ou est utilisée par une autre application."

Ce qui est faux....

Pareil pour iChat, là il marque directement que la camera est utilisée par une autre application sans que l'on puisse savoir si elle marche...

je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe, j'ai même désinstallé Skype pour qu'il n'y ait pas de gêne entre les apps, au cas où, mais non rien n'y fait....

Des solutions? Merci d'avance.

P.S: en bataillant (relancant la camera plusieurs fois) un peu la connexion se fait...pendant 3 secondes et le message d'erreur apparait....


----------



## tanyslava (20 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de télécharger la nouvelle version de skype 2.8 mais cela n'a pas supprimé l'ancienne version 2.7.  Du coup à chaque démarrage les deux versions se lancent.

J'ai trouvé l'ancienne version dans les téléchargements et il y a toujours une icône dans "appareils" qu'on peut éjecter mais ne pas supprimer.   Quand je veux supprimer la version qui se trouve dans téléchargements je reçois un message "Code erreur -61".

Avez-vous une solution pour supprimer cette ancienne version?


Merci


----------



## marctiger (20 Octobre 2009)

tanyslava a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de télécharger la nouvelle version de skype 2.8 mais cela n'a pas supprimé l'ancienne version 2.7.  Du coup à chaque démarrage les deux versions se lancent.
> 
> ...



Il faut d'abord quitter Skype bien-sûr pour supprimer.

L'ancienne version du dossier "Téléchargements", c'est l'icône ou son fichier ".DMG" dont tu parles ?

Ta nouvelle icône de Skype 2.8 tu la places dans le même dossier où se trouve la 2.7, il te sera demandé si tu veux la remplacer vu qu'une autre version y est présente, et bien-entendu tu dis oui.

Ensuite tu la places dans ton dossier "Applications" par exemple.

Quand aux fichiers ".DMG" tu les supprimes tout simplement.


Et bienvenue sur MacGé.


----------



## tanyslava (20 Octobre 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Il faut d'abord quitter Skype bien-sûr pour supprimer.
> 
> L'ancienne version du dossier "Téléchargements", c'est l'icône ou son fichier ".DMG" dont tu parles ?
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide.

En fait je viens de vérifier et l'ancienne version ne se trouve pas dans "Téléchargements" mais dans le Finder > rubrique Appareils > skype et on peut seulement l'éjecter et non supprimer.  Quand je clique sur l'icône il y a encore un autre fichier (voir copie d'écran).  Et c'est ces deux fichiers que je n'arrive pas à supprimer.  L'autre version 2.8. se trouvait dans "Applications". Etant nouvel utilisateur de Mac, j'imagine que j'avais mal rangé la première version....ou plutôt pas rangé du tout et maintenant la nouvelle version que j'ai téléchargé il y a qques jours, je l'ai placé dans "Applications".  

J'ai essayé de mettre les deux fichiers dans le même emplacement "Applications" et effectivement ça a remplacé une version....maintenant j'ai deux fois l'ancienne :rateau:....je suis une catastrophe!! 

Quand au fichier que je veux supprimer, je ne sais pas si c'est un .dmg .  Dans Type il dit "Application" et "Alias".

Peut-être le plus simple serait de supprimer tout ce qui est skype sur l'ordi et retélécharger la dernière version (étant donné que j'ai supprimé l'ancienne) mais il y a toujours ce message d'erreur.....

NB: Je suis utilisateur Mac débutant

Merci pour tout


----------



## tanyslava (20 Octobre 2009)

tanyslava a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide.
> 
> En fait je viens de vérifier et l'ancienne version ne se trouve pas dans "Téléchargements" mais dans le Finder > rubrique Appareils > skype et on peut seulement l'éjecter et non supprimer.  Quand je clique sur l'icône il y a encore un autre fichier (voir copie d'écran).  Et c'est ces deux fichiers que je n'arrive pas à supprimer.  L'autre version 2.8. se trouvait dans "Applications". Etant nouvel utilisateur de Mac, j'imagine que j'avais mal rangé la première version....ou plutôt pas rangé du tout et maintenant la nouvelle version que j'ai téléchargé il y a qques jours, je l'ai placé dans "Applications".
> 
> ...




J'avais oublié: j'ai essayé de quitter skype avant de supprimer mais il y a toujours cette erreur 61.  Faut-il supprimer skype du doc aussi???


----------



## marctiger (20 Octobre 2009)

tanyslava a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide.
> 
> En fait je viens de vérifier et l'ancienne version ne se trouve pas dans "Téléchargements" mais dans le Finder > rubrique Appareils > skype et on peut seulement l'éjecter et non supprimer.  Quand je clique sur l'icône il y a encore un autre fichier (voir copie d'écran).  Et c'est ces deux fichiers que je n'arrive pas à supprimer.  L'autre version 2.8. se trouvait dans "Applications". Etant nouvel utilisateur de Mac, j'imagine que j'avais mal rangé la première version....ou plutôt pas rangé du tout et maintenant la nouvelle version que j'ai téléchargé il y a qques jours, je l'ai placé dans "Applications".
> 
> ...



Ce que tu montres là c'est une image ".ISO", c'est à dire l'image qui contient l'application elle-même qui est à glisser sur l'allias "Applications", elle s'y trouvera ainsi de façon définitive.

Une fois cela fait, tu éjectes en cliquant sur la flèche d'éjection dans la barre latérale gauche, puis tu ouvres ton dossier "Applications" et tu y trouveras l'icône de Skype.

Et tous les fichiers où tu vois qu'ils se terminent par l'extension ".DMG" et que tu as décompressés, une fois ces installations terminées tu peux les supprimer.

Et oui tu peux supprimer du Dock l'ancienne version.


----------



## tanyslava (20 Octobre 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Ce que tu montres là c'est une image ".ISO", c'est à dire l'image qui contient l'application elle-même qui est à glisser sur l'allias "Applications", elle s'y trouvera ainsi de façon définitive.
> 
> Une fois cela fait, tu éjectes en cliquant sur la flèche d'éjection dans la barre latérale gauche, puis tu ouvres ton dossier "Applications" et tu y trouveras l'icône de Skype.
> 
> ...



Oui je l'ai déjà éjecté plusieurs fois, mais à chaque redémarrage de l'ordi il me dit quand même que j'ai deux fois skype (il y a même deux icônes qui apparaissent dans le dock) et je dois à nouveau éjecter "une version" pour qu'une des icônes disparaisse dans le dock.  Dans Skype réapparaît dans "appareils" bien qu'il se trouve déjà dans "applications".

Normalement ça devrait plus apparaître dans "Appareils" non?  Comment est-ce que je peux trouver les fichiers .dmg?  Peut-être en les supprimant ça peut résoudre le problème.


----------



## pickwick (20 Octobre 2009)

Un conseil : utilise AppTrap  ou AppDelete ou CleanApp pour supprimer TOUTES les versions de Skype.
Ensuite télécharge la dernière, installe là dans Applications et supprime ce que tu as téléchargé, ce sera plus radical....

parce que là c'est le "joyeux " bordel chez toi.

Va aussi jeter un coup d'oeil sur cet excellent site www.osxfacile.comn et notamment :
http://www.osxfacile.com/skype.html


----------



## marctiger (20 Octobre 2009)

En effet :

http://onnati.net/apptrap/

Et tu dois savoir où se trouvent tes fichiers téléchargés, vu que dans ton navigateur tu lui as précisé où tu désirais qu'ils aillent, sinon ils se trouvent dans le dossier bien nommé "Téléchargements" de ta petite Maison.


----------



## tanyslava (20 Octobre 2009)

J'ai finalement installé AppTrap et j'ai bien supprimé la version qui se trouvait dans "Applications" mais celle qui se trouvait dans "Appareils" ds Finder (ou "volumes" lorsqu'on fait une recherche dans Spotlight) toujours impossible à la supprimer...toujours cette fameuse erreur -62 (uniquement possible de l'éjecter mais en faisant un redémarrage elle était encore là.)  

Du coup j'ai eu l'idée de décocher dans cette version "ouvrir à l'ouverture de session", j'ai redémarré et ça y est, elle a disparu....J'ai téléchargé la nouvelle version, l'ai placé dans "Applications".  

Je pense, ce qui c'est passé, c'est que tout au départ quand j'ai acheté mon mac, et que je n'y connaissais vraiment rien de rien, j'ai téléchargé skype et je l'ai mis nulle part (je l'ai jamais glissé dans l'Alias "applications" et j'ai juste coché "ouvrir à l'ouverture de session" et puis ça marchait comme ça.  

Bon en tout cas merci pour votre patience, le problème est réglé.

Concernant le site www.osxfacile.com je l'ai déjà dans mes marque pages....il faut juste trouver le temps de le lire......


----------



## marctiger (20 Octobre 2009)

Bon, et bien c'est déjà une bonne chose de réglée... mais fais donc un tour sur les Sites cités ici ou dans les autres parties du forum, ils sont plein de renseignements qui te serviront par la suite !

Et vas voir aussi directement chez Apple, ils ont aussi des choses à t'apprendre en tant que débutant, @+. 

http://www.apple.com/befr/support/


----------



## loyflut (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai de gros problème de connexion a skype V: 2.8.0.722 il plante constamment, pas moyen d'avoir une conversation normale alors que jusqu'à présent, jamais aucun problème.

J'ai mon mac depuis Avril, ayant senti de fort ralentissement je me suis donc décider a faire une clean install, qui c'est bien passer, même si j'ai l'impression que l'allumage et l'extinction est plus lent qu'au tout début... (c'est un autre problème)

Donc je réinstalle tout mes soft et pas moyen de faire fonctionner skype correctement.
Rapport d'erreur, je désinstalle la V 2.8 pour la v2.7, plus ou moins le même problème.
Je fais la mise a jours de OS X Combo10.5.8, puis réinstalle skype 2.8 et toujours le meme problem...

Je sais pas quoi faire???

Avez vous besoin du rapport d'erreur ? 
Ma config 2.53Ghz intel core 2 duo Mémoire 4GO 1067 MHz DDR3

Si quelqu'un aurais une bonne idée a me suggéré je serais preneur.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## naas (19 Novembre 2009)

Bienvenue 


pickwick a dit:


> Un conseil : utilise AppTrap  ou AppDelete ou CleanApp pour supprimer TOUTES les versions de Skype.
> Ensuite télécharge la dernière, installe là dans Applications et supprime ce que tu as téléchargé, ce sera plus radical....
> 
> Va aussi jeter un coup d'oeil sur cet excellent site www.osxfacile.comn et notamment :
> http://www.osxfacile.com/skype.html



Essaie déjà cela.


----------



## loyflut (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour Naas,

Bon ben voila, j'ai bien fait ce que tu me propose t ça ne veux toujours pas marcher.
Skype plante dans des circonstance vraiment précise.
Il y a un contact avec qui skype plante constement qu'en j'essai de le contacter il plante, il me parle je ne vois pas la fenetre s'ouvrir automatiquement, il m'appel, je n'tentend rien alors que pour les autres contactes tout marche.
Je ne sais pas quoi faire.

voila un apercu du rapport d'erreur:
Thread 0 Crashed:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x92232e42 __kill + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x922a523a raise + 26
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x922b1679 abort + 73
3   com.skype.skype               	0x00230f3f 0x1000 + 2293567
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x922312bb _sigtramp + 43
5   libobjc.A.dylib               	0x95e58689 objc_msgSend + 25
6   com.apple.AppKit              	0x9009fc2d -[NSCachedImageRep _initWithSize:depth:separate:alpha:allowDeep:] + 323
7   com.apple.AppKit              	0x9009fae4 -[NSCachedImageRep initWithSize:depth:separate:alpha:] + 79
8   com.apple.AppKit              	0x9009f95d -[NSImage lockFocus] + 288
9   com.skype.skype               	0x000f5984 0x1000 + 1001860
10  com.skype.skype               	0x000f470f 0x1000 + 997135
11  com.skype.skype               	0x000f564f 0x1000 + 1001039
12  com.skype.skype               	0x000f42b0 0x1000 + 996016
13  com.skype.skype               	0x001cb535 0x1000 + 1877301
14  com.apple.AppKit              	0x900dbb51 -[NSOutlineView _delegateWillDisplayCell:forColumn:row:] + 92
15  com.apple.AppKit              	0x900db6d9 -[NSTableView preparedCellAtColumn:row:] + 1057
16  com.apple.AppKit              	0x900db1d8 -[NSTableView _drawContentsAtRow:column:withCellFrame:] + 56
17  com.apple.AppKit              	0x900db146 -[NSOutlineView _drawContentsAtRow:column:withCellFrame:] + 99
18  com.apple.AppKit              	0x900da70e -[NSTableView drawRow:clipRect:] + 872
19  com.skype.skype               	0x001ca870 0x1000 + 1874032
20  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9007faf8 -[NSTableView drawRowIndexes:clipRect:] + 363
21  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9007f982 -[NSOutlineView drawRowIndexes:clipRect:] + 122
22  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9007e5dc -[NSTableView drawRect:] + 2199
23  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9010ebf8 -[NSView _drawRect:clip:] + 3853

Je ne sais pas si ca peux aidé mais voila.

Si quelqu'un sais quoi faire je suis preneur.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## sigo53 (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sous Snow Leopard 10.6.2 
Depuis j'ai désinstallé la version beta de Skype 2.8 avec AppCleaner pour installer la version 2.8.0.722.

*Problème :* Skype ne se lance même plus et me sort une erreur !!!


```
Process:         Skype [17237]
Path:            /Applications/Skype.app/Contents/MacOS/Skype
Identifier:      com.skype.skype
Version:         2.8.0.722 (2.8.0.722)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [173]

Date/Time:       2009-11-30 10:11:10.832 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6.2 (10C540)
Report Version:  6

Interval Since Last Report:          64545 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           7
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  78 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   6
Anonymous UUID:                      58697047-D7AC-4F0F-90EC-0A353FA9B5A3

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  16

Application Specific Information:
abort() called
```

J'ai tout essayé, installer/désinstaller, redémarrer... rien n'y fait !! Je ne trouve pas ma solution sur internet car skype dit officiellement que cette version fonctionne pour Snow Leopard.Merci.


----------



## naas (30 Novembre 2009)

loyflut a dit:


> Bonjour Naas,
> 
> Bon ben voila, j'ai bien fait ce que tu me propose t ça ne veux toujours pas marcher.
> Skype plante dans des circonstance vraiment précise.
> ...


crée un nouveau compte skype de test et essaie de rentrer en contact avec ce correspondant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------




sigo53 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis sous Snow Leopard 10.6.2
> Depuis j'ai désinstallé la version beta de Skype 2.8 avec AppCleaner pour installer la version 2.8.0.722.
> ...


Sur une autre séssion ?


----------



## sigo53 (2 Décembre 2009)

non plus j'ai vraiment tout testé et fait le tour des forums, je met ça sur le compte de l'upgrade vers leopard à "l'ancienne" sans formattage.

je vais donc tout ré-installer...


----------



## loyflut (4 Décembre 2009)

Merci Naas,

J'ai essayé, mais je crois que le problème viens vraiment du soft lui meme.

Lors de l'ouverture Skype, il arrive que ca plante tout seul, meme pas le temps de clické sur un seul de mes contacts.

Le problem viens ou de Skype ou de OSX ou bien l'interaction entre les qui ne fonctionne pas, mais je ne sais pas comment corriger ca.

Merci pour ton aide, en tout cas.


----------



## marctiger (4 Décembre 2009)

Salut, ce que tu peux faire afin de ne pas TOUT devoir ré-installer, c'est d'appliquer ma mise à jour "Combo" de la 10.5.8 qui règle pas mal de problèmes  :

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/macosx_updates/macosx1058comboupdate.html

PS : si tes infos sont bonnes tu es toujours en 10.5, pourquoi ne pas avoir fait les mises à jour intermédiaires ?

Et deuxio, as-tu la version Skype adaptée à ta version Léopard ?


----------



## pinochio (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjours , j'ai un problème , j'utilise skype et sa a toujours très bien fonctionné je vois mon corespondant il me vois aussi les micro marche , pas de problème jusqu'à se que je redemarre mon macbook car il ramé legèrrement et depuis je vois mon correspondant mais lui ne me vois plus , les micro marche des 2 coté .... 

COMMENT FAIRE ???


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2009)

RE bonjour


ce qui m'intrigue c'est ca





pinochio a dit:


> macbook car il ramé legèrrement et


A détailler

et aussi dire quel OS  leopard, quel entretien


----------



## pinochio (7 Décembre 2009)

MAC  OS X version 10.5.8

et bien comme cela faisait plus d'un mois que je n'avais pas redémarer mon macbook , je me suis di tient allon y sa ne fera pas de mal , ( se n'été pas spécialement un beug mais il avais un peut de mal , alors j'ai eu l'idée de remettre les programme à zero en le redémarant ) , je l'ai rallumer et je me suis reconecter seulement sur skype et la imposible pour mon correspondan de me voir pourtant il m'entendait parfaitement .


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2009)

ok 
et quel entretien?


----------



## pinochio (7 Décembre 2009)

qu'appeler vous par entretient ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------

et bien je vien de me reconecter a skype , et sa marche 

desidément je ne comprend pas :mouais:


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2009)

Moi c'est tes posts que jai du mal a lire


----------



## marctiger (7 Décembre 2009)

pinochio a dit:


> MAC  OS X version 10.5.8
> 
> et bien comme cela faisait plus d'un mois que je n'avais pas redémarer mon macbook , je me suis di tient allon y sa ne fera pas de mal , ( se n'été pas spécialement un beug mais il avais un peut de mal , alors j'ai eu l'idée de remettre les programme à zero en le redémarant ) , je l'ai rallumer et je me suis reconecter seulement sur skype et la imposible pour mon correspondan de me voir pourtant il m'entendait parfaitement .



Un truc en passant... quelle connerie (passes-moi l'expression) de laisser brancher en permanence ta machine !?!?! 

Et deux, soignes un minimum ton orthographe stpl... c'est pénible à tenter de comprendre/deviner ce que tu écris, et le délai de réponse est égal à celui de la compréhension ! 

Ceci écrit, l'entretient comprend entre-autres la réparation des autorisations, la vérification de la structure du volume de démarrage, la vérification/réparation de disque, le vidage des caches diverses, la vérification des fichier corrompus, la reconstruction éventuelle des services de lancement, et j'en passe et des meilleures...

Et pour tout cela, tu passes (pour une partie) par 'Utilitaire Disque" du dossier "Applications/Utilitaires", et par Onyx.


----------



## holgé (8 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'installer sans problème la dernière version de Skype. Ensuite, j'ai fait rechercher quelques contacts dont je savais qu'ils sont utilisateurs de Skype. Je leur ai envoyé la fameuse "autorisation" tout en les ajoutant *déjà* à ma liste de contacts. Est-ce la bonne procédure?

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

Le fait de leur demander une autorisation induis un rajout dans tes contacts dès leur acceptation.


----------



## holgé (8 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Le fait de leur demander une autorisation induis un rajout dans tes contacts dès leur acceptation.



Merci naas.

J'ai un autre problème. Je peux parfaitement joindre mon voisin (PC), je le vois, nous discutons. Lui en revanche ne parvient pas de m'appeler, ça sonne une fois chez moi et puis plus rien. Aurais-tu une idée? Un problème chez moi?


----------



## holgé (8 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me sers de Skype depuis hier et rencontre le problème suivant:
en cliquant sur un contact compris dans un groupe préconfiguré ("tout") celui se duplique parfois de façon intempestive. Je n'arrive pas à supprimer ce "clone" car chaque contact disparaît simultanément des 2 listes identiques.

Que faire?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## madgoofy (8 Décembre 2009)

La solution : 
C'est simple discuter uniquement avec des personnes qui ont des mac et ichat !!!
C'est pas beau de discuter avec des pcistes sur skype !!!
Mr. Apple n'est pas content !!!! Comme dirait Dany Boon attention aux agents secrets d'Apple avec leur tshirt avec une pomme ils vont te couper ta connexion !!!!! ;-)


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2009)

holgé a dit:


> Merci naas.
> 
> J'ai un autre problème. Je peux parfaitement joindre mon voisin (PC), je le vois, nous discutons. Lui en revanche ne parvient pas de m'appeler, ça sonne une fois chez moi et puis plus rien. Aurais-tu une idée? Un problème chez moi?


de son coté quel message obtient 'il ?
de ton coté as tu un appel manqué ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------




holgé a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me sers de Skype depuis hier et rencontre le problème suivant:
> en cliquant sur un contact compris dans un groupe préconfiguré ("tout") celui se duplique parfois de façon intempestive. Je n'arrive pas à supprimer ce "clone" car chaque contact disparaît simultanément des 2 listes identiques.
> ...


Ferme skype
Déplace le fichier des  préférences sur le bureau
Relance skype


----------



## holgé (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Après avoir résolu, grâce à vous, quelques problèmes je rencontre un nouveau:

Une amie et moi avons pu établir notre premier appel avec succès. Néanmoins, le petit carré à côté de son nom ne m'indique toujours pas l'état "actif", de couleur verte et coché. De son côté c'est pareil. Que faire?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2009)

qu'indique t'il ?
refaites une autorisation de contact


----------



## marctiger (9 Décembre 2009)

holgé a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après avoir résolu, grâce à vous, quelques problèmes je rencontre un nouveau:
> 
> ...



En cliquant sur ton nom tout en haut à gauche, tu sélectionnes l'état que tu souhaites, (Actif, invisible etc..), et de même ton contact fait aussi cette opération.


----------



## holgé (9 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> qu'indique t'il ?
> refaites une autorisation de contact



oui, naas, c'était bien ça: elle avait oublié de "signer la feuille":love:
Tout va bien! Merci encore


----------



## quepaq (15 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous !

J'étais sur le mac d'un ami l'autre jour. Connecté sur skype, il avait un ptit add on super pratique. Dans la partie supérieure droite de son écran, quand skype est connectée mais qu'il est sur une autre application, (safari, pages..), il reçoit un petit encadré en fond noir avec les infos de skype genre :

"XXX vient de se connecter"
"YYY est en train d'écrire un message"

etc..

Je trouve pas dans les préférences, ni sur le net.
Connaissez vous ce petit truc ? Si oui où l'installer ?

Meeeerci et bonne soirée !


----------



## choumou (15 Décembre 2009)

Oui ça doit être Growl.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2009)

GROWL

( c'est un notificateur pour plein de choses du mac , et avec des tonnes de skins et réglages)

gougoule est ton ami
_
edit grillé
un barbecue par ce froid?
huuuum_


----------



## Fmparis (15 Décembre 2009)

... et si tu demandais à ton ami justement qui a le Mac où tu as vu cet petit add-on ?  Il pourrait te le dire et toi, tu pourras partager avec nous  ... Bonne soirée et à plus


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2009)

D'un autre cote un réglage des alertes sonores skype permet de se passer de growl ( pour skype growl étant utile pour d'autres choses )


----------



## quepaq (18 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> D'un autre cote un réglage des alertes sonores skype permet de se passer de growl ( pour skype growl étant utile pour d'autres choses )




Voilà, c'était bien Growl, ça fonctionne bien et en tout cas pour skype c'est très pratique. Beaucoup plus que des aides sonores, je trouve 

Merci pour vos réponses rapides !


----------



## Philippe (31 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous, j'espère que vous passez un bon réveillon ! 

Quant à moi je passe ma soirée à configurer un iBook G3 que je viens de m'acheter et que j'ai reçu ce matin, une chouette petite occase pas cher, qui marche bien et qui est équipée ... de Leopard ! 

Je ne sais pas pq, mais je ne savais pas qu'il était possible de faire tourner Leopard sur un G3. Hé bien apparemment si 

Hélas, après avoir téléchargé Skype ... je me rends compte que l'appli ne fonctionne qu'avec un G4 ou plus 

La question a sûrement déjà été posée et je m'en excuse - mais la recherche ne donne rien car "G3" ne semble pas être pris en compte par le moteur de recherche - et je ne suis sûrement pas le premier à (me) la poser mais bon : y a-t-il une solution ? une ancienne version de Skype qui tournerait sur un G3 ? et si oui, comment se la procurer ?

Merci d'avance aux spécialistes


----------



## marctiger (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bonne année à toi Philippe (pas si loin que ça de chez moi), et allez... bonne année à tout le monde en même temps ! 

Tu devrais trouver ton bonheur par ici si Skype existe pour ton iBook G3  :

http://mac.oldapps.com/skype.php


----------



## Philippe (1 Janvier 2010)

Ex-cellent !  qu'est-ce qu'ils sont forts ces Belges membres de MacG ! 


Bon je vais essayer de m'y mettre et de trouver la version qui convient 


Meilleurs voeux à tous


----------



## telephone (1 Janvier 2010)

bonjour et bonne année à tous,

voici mon problème: j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de skype (2,8), mais lorsque je lance l'application après avoir insérer mon login et mon mot de passe, après plusieurs minutes, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant 'veuillez verifier vos parametres réseau et réessayer"

je suis sous tiger et ma connexion internet via ma freebox connectée en ethernet fonctionne parfaitement.
Une idée?

Merci à vous


----------



## naas (1 Janvier 2010)

Regarde du coté du pare feu


----------



## Supertramp (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous et meilleurs voeux pour 2010!

J'ai un petit problème depuis quelques jours avec la dernière version de Skype 2.8. 

Je suis sous Mac OS 10.5.8, et lorsque je lance Skype, après avoir entré mes login et password, 
s'affiche le message suivant : "Impossible de charger de la base de données". 

Après quelques recherches et 2 réinstallations, ainsi qu'un check des pare-feux et même un essai avec une autre connexion internet, je m'en remets à vous chez utilisateurs de MacGé!

Merci d'avance!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------

Je tiens à préciser qu'avec un autre compte Skype, tout marche correctement. 
Cela viendrait-il de mon propre compte? 
Est-ce déjà arrivé à quelqu'un? 

Merci pour votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------

Autre précision : mon compte fonctionne sur un autre ordinateur, 
et je peux me connecter à mon compte sur la page internet de skype!

...c'est à en devenir fou!


----------



## tsss (7 Janvier 2010)

as-tu essayé de déplacer le fichier com.skype.skype.plist sur le bureau ? Ce fichier être dans le dossier tonUtilisateur/bibliothèque/préférence 
Une fois le fichier déplacé, relance Skype pour voir


----------



## Supertramp (7 Janvier 2010)

Je viens d'essayer, mais toujours la même chose. 

Ce message : "impossible de monter la base de données" s'affiche, et ensuite, j'ai la page normale de Skype qui s'ouvre, normalement, sauf que je ne peux pas me mettre en ligne... 
C'est désespérant!


----------



## tsss (7 Janvier 2010)

as-tu essayé de déplacer le dossier Skype qui se trouve sous tonUtilisateur/Bibliothèque/ApplicationSupport.

DAns ce dossier il y'a tes infos de connexion Skype, y'a peut être un soucis dedans .


----------



## Supertramp (7 Janvier 2010)

Il faudrait que j'essaie de le déplacer ?

Car je ne l'ai jamais déplacé, en fait, je ne connaissais pas son existence


----------



## tsss (7 Janvier 2010)

oué, tu le mets sur le bureau par exemple, et tu relance Skype. 
Tu devras ré-entrer les infos de ton compte Skype !


----------



## Supertramp (7 Janvier 2010)

Ooooook ! 

Alors en fait, je l'ai carrément supprimé, et là ô magie, ça remarche !

Merci beaucoup ! Je suis bien soulagé, 

Bonne soirée à vous !


----------



## BillyPaul (25 Février 2010)

je rencontre un problème sur Skype, je ne sais pas s'il a déjà été évoqué sur ces 65 pages..
J'ai Skype sur ma session administrateur qui fonctionne très bien, par contre celui sur la session "2eme utilisateur" ne permet pas de connecter la vidéo (le bouton est éclairci).
J'ai bien essayé en fermant Skype sur la session Administrateur, ça n'y fait rien. 
Dans les paramètres video de Skype, j'ai bien iSight sélectionné et qui affiche la vidéo... mais pas moyen de lancer la video lors d'une communication. 
Pourquoi ça marche sur une session et pas sur l'autre ? les version de Skype sont les mêmes... 
Je comprends pas


----------



## naas (25 Février 2010)

regarde du cote des autorisations sinon supprime le fichier plist et redemarre


----------



## motors77 (27 Février 2010)

quelqu'un sait comment ont peut faire pour s'ajouter a l'appel comme sur la version PC qui a le clavardage sur la meme fenetre que l'appel ?


----------



## RealMyop (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vous soumettre un problème auquel hélas je n'ai trouvé aucune solution. Mon skype détecte 2 webcams et aucune d'entre-elles ne fonctionne. Je suis sous 10.6.2 sur un MBP uni avec un DD tout neuf et une install toute fraiche. 

Dans les préférence vidéo de Skype j'ai donc 2 webcams:

1-"Isight intégré" qui me dit que ma webcam est utilisée par une autre application. Je précise bien évidemment que cela n'est pas le cas. La LED verte de la Webcam ne s'allume pas. 

2-"Built-in Isight(leopard)" écran vert, mais la LED verte s'allume. 

j'ai essayé sous Imovie, VLC, photobooth et sous Seven ma webcam fonctionne. 
J'ai appelé Apple fait des resets PRAM et SMC, installé d'ancienne version de Skype, réinstallé skype, remplacé/effacé le fichier Plist de skype. 

Bref je ne sais plus quoi faire, si vous avez la moindre idée je suis preneur. Je ne sais pas si cela peut aider mais j'ai eu l'impression que les problèmes ont commencé après ma réinstall de première CS4. Attention, je ne suis sûr de rien et il est tout a fait possible que cela soit quelque chose d'autre. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## RealMyop (3 Mars 2010)

Je reviens pour dire que le problème a été résolu. Il s'agissait d'un bug a cause d'un plug-in de quicktime. Le fautif s'appel camcamx5, je laisse cette réponse au cas ou quelqu'un comme moi s'arracherais les cheveux sur le problème.


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2010)

Bien vu pour un deuxieme post  aller hop un coup de boule :love:


----------



## drkiriko (13 Mars 2010)

bonjour
 j'ai eu une surprise: ma sur vient de m'envoyer ma photo qu'elle a prise lors de notre dernière conv' skype ! à mon insu ! heureusement j'étais en tenue décente !:love:
 elle est sur winnnn  et moi sur imac 27 pc/intel 10.5.8 (ancienne génération).
comment pourrais-je lui rendre la pareille: je peux photographier? comment?
merci d'avance!!


----------



## naas (13 Mars 2010)

Leica ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2010)

drkiriko a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai eu une surprise: ma s&#339;ur vient de m'envoyer ma photo qu'elle a prise lors de notre dernière conv' skype ! à mon insu ! heureusement j'étais en tenue décente !:love:
> elle est sur winnnn  et moi sur imac 27 pc/intel 10.5.8 (ancienne génération).
> comment pourrais-je lui rendre la pareille: je peux photographier? comment?
> merci d'avance!!



Une copie d'écran... cmd-shift-4 puis appui sur la barre d'espace pour copier la fenêtre sur laquelle se trouve le curseur, ou sélection à la souris de la zone d'écran à copier;







Sinon il y a des utilitaires permettant d'enregistrer en video toute la discussion (comme CallRecorder d'eCamm Software)


----------



## BillyPaul (14 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Une copie d'écran... cmd-shift-4 puis appui sur la barre d'espace pour copier la fenêtre sur laquelle se trouve le curseur, ou sélection à la souris de la zone d'écran à copier;



tu peux aussi te contenter de ne faire que cmd-shit-4 et ensuite ne sélectionner que le cadre de l'image... pour ne pas avoir toute la fenêtre Skype.


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2010)

C'est ce que j'ai voulu dire par "... ou sélection à la souris de la zone à copier"


----------



## BillyPaul (14 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai voulu dire par "... ou sélection à la souris de la zone à copier"



ah oui, j'avais pas bien lu 
c'est dimanche matin :sleep:


----------



## minimac51 (5 Mai 2010)

bonjour à tous !

voila j'ai le même problème que plusieurs personne ici...
je suis sous mac OS X 10.5.8 et tout est à jour.
Cependant quand je lance skype j'ai un écran vert pour ma part.
j'ai déplacé aussi le fichier camcam mais si je le fait il me dit qu'aucune caméra n'est detectée... Snif
j'ai désintallé quickitime pour essayer car je pense que les 2 softs sont liés. Sauf que maintenant je n'arrive plus à le réinstaller. Il s'installe parfaitement, mon mac redemarre normalement mais je ne le trouve pas dans les applications installées il n'est pas en fonction...

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider sur ces 2 points... je suis novice mac


----------



## gaara_sensei (17 Juillet 2010)

bonjour j'ai un problème avec skype. il se connecte nikel, or, lors d'un appel à la famille, ca n'arrete pas de couper le son, le son se coupe pendant la conversation  1 fraction de seconde. je pensais que ça venez de la connection  hors avec un autre ordinateur cela fonctionne très bien . quelques soit l'interlocuteur j'ai ce problème de son qui saute et qui est très désagreable.

est ce que la nouvelle version de skype est la cause de ceci ou non ? car sinon je reinstalle l'ancienne ? j'ai essayé de trouver la réponse sur le forum, mais j'ai lu beaucoup de chose mais est pas lu d'aide la dessus.

merci et bon samedi a tous .

julien


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2010)

donc avec l'ancienne version tu n'avais pas ce soucis ?


----------



## richard-deux (21 Juillet 2010)

Skype 2.8.0.722

@minimac51 et @gaara_sensei
je lis que vous êtes sur Leopard (tout comme moi).

En fait, la version (selon moi) la plus stable de Skype est la numéro 2.8.0.722.

J'ai eu de nombreux problème de connection/ déconnection avec la dernière.

Cette ancienne version est disponible ici.


----------



## todofirst (29 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait des recherches sur ce forum et un peu partout sur le web.
Alors je repose la question : 
Y a-t-il un moyen de se connecter sur 2 comptes skype en même temps ?
J'ai vu qu'il y avait une manip avec le terminal, mais c'est très mal expliqué.

Merci pour votre attention.
Laurent.


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2010)

il te faut un pc 
sinon fais un tour sur les forums de skype, mon proxy du boulot m'en bloque l'accès donc pas de lien


----------



## todofirst (29 Juillet 2010)

naas a dit:


> il te faut un pc
> sinon fais un tour sur les forums de skype, mon proxy du boulot m'en bloque l'accès donc pas de lien



Merci, je vais chercher, si je trouve une solution je vous en ferai part.


----------



## jerlaboule (31 Juillet 2010)

bionjour
ayant des probleme pour configurer aMSN et la webcam, je pense peut etre passer sur skype, il parait qu'il est compatible msn, mais lorsque je fais ajouter un contact avec l'adresse hotmail.fr, skype ne le trouve pas, est ce normal?

PS: je n'ai pas parcouru les 65 pages de se topic.
Désolé si c'est déja evoqué avant.

merci


----------



## naas (31 Juillet 2010)

je te laisse utiliser la recherche de ce forum pour savoir si skype et msn sont compatibles.


----------



## gdt (10 Août 2010)

Après avoir les 65 pages et avoir les yeux tout rouge, je vous soumets un probleme avec Skype.
Des que je lance skype et que j'utilise la video skype se coupe.
Si je ne lance pas la video ça marche. j'ai fait un test avec amsn et c'ets le meme probleme.
Isight fonctionne, car je peux utiliser photobooth sans probleme.

J'ai mac os 10.6.4, et la derniere version de skype.

A votre bon coeur pour une idée!


----------



## naas (11 Août 2010)

débit ?


----------



## gdt (11 Août 2010)

je ne pense pas que cela vienne de là, ça ne conftionne plus depuis que j'ai mis à jour MAc OS et que je suis passé sur 10.6, avan,t ca marchait tres bien....


----------



## ARSyBi (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour, pendant une conversation je peux entendre mon interlocuteur mais impossible de mettre ma cam, dans les pref imposible de selectionner l'isight !
C'est important je suis aNew york et j'ai besoin d'une conversation video avec la france
J'ai un MBP 2010

Merci.


----------



## naas (14 Août 2010)

sélectionnes l'isight avec un autre logiciel pour innocenter l'isight


----------



## Nelyes (20 Octobre 2010)

Hello vous, 

je suis débutante alors désolée si je me suis trompée de post  mais comme ça parle de skype par ici !!!

alors voilà mon problème : je n'arrive pas à télécharger skype !!! 

à chaque fois que j'essaie de le télécharger, il y a le message "erreur au montage", en faite le téléchargement ne va pas jusqu'au bout !!!! why ???????

J'ai un macbook pro, Mac OSX version 10.5.8

voilà, merci


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2010)

Tu le charges depuis quel site ?


----------



## Nelyes (20 Octobre 2010)

Je le prends sur le site : skype.com : "http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/get-skype/on-your-computer/macosx/downloading/" Celui-là :rose:


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2010)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2041?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## drkiriko (2 Janvier 2011)

bonjour et MEILLEURS VOEUX A TOUS !!!!

 voilà: j'ai un imac (10.5.8), skype à jour et des crédits (¥) pour skype out. Je voudrais utiliser un mbp (micro plus proche) où j'ai téléchargé la même version de skype, mais on me dit: vous devez avoir acheté des crédits. 
 comment faire reconnaître ces crédits à ce dernier, svp ???

 merci d'avance


----------



## rizoto (2 Janvier 2011)

Faut utiliser le même compte skype


----------



## drkiriko (2 Janvier 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Faut utiliser le même compte skype



merci. 
Logique, mais c'est justement là le lézard: j'ai le même pseudo et la fenêtre du premier indique mes ...¥ et l'autre 0$ !!!


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2011)

Etrange ce problème, déconnecte toi et reconnecte toi pour voir.
(ps: je viens de recevoir un bon de la part de skype en dédomagement de la panne géante)


----------



## drkiriko (4 Janvier 2011)

bonjour
 j'ai bien débranché, enfin déconnecté mais sans résultat. Je vais renoncer à utiliser ce portable qui m'aurait été bien utile pour montrer la maison à mes correspondants de france.
 un grand merci à toi/vous quand même
drkiriko


----------



## rizoto (4 Janvier 2011)

drkiriko a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai bien débranché, enfin déconnecté mais sans résultat. Je vais renoncer à utiliser ce portable qui m'aurait été bien utile pour montrer la maison à mes correspondants de france.
> un grand merci à toi/vous quand même
> drkiriko



Tu peux aussi contacter le support Skype


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2011)

Efface skype. Efface les fichiers associes aussi. 
Telecharge a nouveau skype. 
Ps: si tu as littlesnitch vérifie qu'une règle abusive n'entrave pas skype


----------



## drkiriko (4 Janvier 2011)

Merci.
 Cette solution implique d'effacer skype sur mes DEUX appareils, je suppose, théoriquement?
 Bon, je vais voir.

 Un grand merci à vous deux, naas et rizoto!


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2011)

non non non seulement sur le portable !!!!!


----------



## BS0D (16 Janvier 2011)

salut, 

skype se lance tout seul au démarrage de mon mac. il n'est pas dans les éléments de démarrage dans les comptes, et en cliquant droit sur l'icone je n'ai pas l'option "ne pas lancer automatiquement". 

comment je peux le virer à votre avis au démarrage? 

Merci


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2011)

Préférences ?


----------



## BS0D (17 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> Préférences ?



Bah non justement! sinon ça serait trop facile... 


Il n'y a rien dans les préférences, ni dans la version 2.8 ni dans la 5.0.
J'ai trouvé sur internet qu'on pouvait cliquer droit sur l'icône du dock et décocher "lancer au démarrage". Au clic droit sur l'icone en l'occurrence, il n'y a pas cet élément.
Skype n'apparait pas non plus dans comptes > ouverture... ni d'ailleurs dans les dossiers StartupItems (j'ai jeté un oeil au cas où).
Je ne sais pas comment je peux le virer des éléments de démarrage du coup.


Vraiment je trouve qu'ils se sont pas foulés pour la version mac!


----------



## rizoto (17 Janvier 2011)

Bizarre. Ça le fait sur sut tous les comptes?


----------



## BS0D (17 Janvier 2011)

J'ai que mon compte utilisateur... faudrait que je teste en créant un 2ème compte mais dans l'absolu j'ai pas trop d'intérêt à ça puisque j'utilise uniquement mon compte admin. 
Et c'est sur ce compte là que je voudrais virer skype des éléments de démarrage...


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2011)

De mémoire, tu as une case à cocher dans les préférences de skype, n'ayant pas le mac sous la main, je ne peux être affirmatif.


----------



## rizoto (17 Janvier 2011)

J'ai regarde hier dans les pref skype. Je n'ai rien trouve !


----------



## BS0D (17 Janvier 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai regarde hier dans les pref skype. Je n'ai rien trouve !


C'est ce que je dis !


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2011)

Et avec un clic-droit sur l'icone de Skype dans le dock, la ligne "Ouvrir à l'ouverture de session" n'est pas cochée?


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2011)

Si tu te deconnectes, fermeture de la session skype, tu as une case à cocher non ? (je ferais l'experience dans 1 heure j'attends un coup de fil important  )


----------



## sylko (19 Janvier 2011)

*Comment empêcher l'ouverture de Skype pour Mac au démarrage de mon ordinateur ?* 
À partir de la version Skype 2.7, les paramètres généraux de démarrage de votre système seront utilisés à la place des préférences Skype.

Pour empêcher l'ouverture de Skype au démarrage de Mac OS X, ouvrez Skype, puis le Dock. Appuyez sur la touche CTRL et cliquez sur l'icône Skype du Dock, puis vérifiez que la case Ouvrir au démarrage est décochée.

Vous pouvez aussi sélectionner Préférences système > Comptes, puis votre nom de compte et Éléments d'ouverture de session. Supprimez Skype de la liste.

Sur l'aide de Skype


----------



## BS0D (19 Janvier 2011)

Merci Sylko, j'avais lu l'aide en ligne, et j'ai lu à peu près 100 posts similaires dans les forums... 

Mais je réitère, *je n'ai pas "Ouvrir au démarrage" en cliquant droit sur l'icone* et skype n'est pas dans les éléments de démarrage (si je poste ici c'est par déséspoir, parce que ça reste la base de l'utilisation mac et je suis loin d'être un noob  )!



*EDIT |* j'avais encrypté Skype avec Espionage, du coup j'ai restauré l'image disque, désinstallé proprement et réinstallé à nouveau, et là il est apparu dans comptes > démarrage. 
Je l'ai viré des éléments de démarrage, et là ça fonctionne à priori après le 1er redémarrage du mac. Allez comprendre... je présume que le problème est que Skype était dans une image disque encryptée :/


Merci à tous pour vos réponses en tout cas


----------



## louzde (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Ce post n'a absolument rien à voir avec l'ouverture de skype au démarrage mais bon...
Je suis tout nouveau sur MAC et je voudrais utiliser skype sur un réseau interne RJ45 entre PC et MAC.. Il me semble que Mac le prend bien en charge avec le protocole Bonjour, protocole que je ne retrouve pas sur le logiciel pour PC..Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous sait si c'est possible ou pas et comment faut faire?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## rizoto (24 Janvier 2011)

Skype a besoin d'un accès internet pour se connecter !


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Janvier 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Skype a besoin d'un accès internet pour se connecter !



Bonjour.....J'emploie Skype en wifi avec une bBox2 Belgacom mais ça ne fonctionne pas bien...mes contacts ne sont plus reconnus.

 Voici un message d'alerte.

*"Skype access n'est pas reconnu.
Votre réseau wifi actuel bbox2-XXX n'accepte pas Skype Access. Veuillez essayer un autre réseau public accessible.
Astuce : Skype Access ne fonctionne pas avec des réseaux privés ou fermés."*

J'ai "entrevu" un tuto mais c'est pour Win et ça me semble compliqué.
Quelqu'un pour une solution ???? Merci d'avance.

PS: Chez moi aussi Skype s'ouvre dès l'ouverture de mon MacBook....===> Pomme+Q

MacBook     Intel core 2 duo  OS 10.6.6


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2011)

"...Ne sont plus reconnus..."
Cela marchait avant ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Pour empêcher l'ouverture automatique, il faut passer par les préférences.

Pour le reste, il faut régler Skype sur le site internet de Skype, en plus il y a une version dédiée à Mac OSX 

http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/get-skype/on-your-computer/macosx/


----------



## BS0D (25 Janvier 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Pour empêcher l'ouverture automatique, il faut passer par les préférences.



Pour la Nème fois, il n'y a rien de tout ça dans les préfs de l'application. Vérifie par toi meme. 



ASF-44 a dit:


> Pour le reste, il faut régler Skype sur le site internet de Skype, en plus il y a une version dédiée à Mac OSX
> 
> http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/get-skype/on-your-computer/macosx/



Euuuuuh... merci du renseignement, heureusement que tu es là pour annoncer qu'ils ont sorti une version mac! 
Et... "régler Skype sur le site internet", ça veut dire quoi ? J'ai jamais vu régler une application sur un site... :mouais:


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Pour la Nème fois, il n'y a rien de tout ça dans les préfs de l'application. Vérifie par toi meme.


Disons qu'*avant*, c'etait dans les préférences


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Euuuuuh... merci du renseignement, heureusement que tu es là pour annoncer qu'ils ont sorti une version mac!
> Et... "régler Skype sur le site internet", ça veut dire quoi ? J'ai jamais vu régler une application sur un site... :mouais:



Sur Internet ou par Internet, on règle les paramètres en ouvrant sa session avec son compte >
https://login.skype.com/account/log...rn_url=https://secure.skype.com/account/login

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h33 ----------




naas a dit:


> Disons qu'*avant*, c'etait dans les préférences



Désolé mais avec Skype 2.8 pour Mac, on a toujours accès aux Préférences quand Skype est activé ...


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> ..
> Désolé mais avec Skype 2.8 pour Mac, on a toujours accès aux Préférences quand Skype est activé ...


BS0D je te le laisse


----------



## BS0D (25 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> BS0D je te le laisse



Là je baisse les bras, mais merci de cette douce attention


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Là je baisse les bras, mais merci de cette douce attention



 bienvenue dans le club


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> "...Ne sont plus reconnus..."
> Cela marchait avant ?



Salut naas, Oui avec routeur....Quand je dis; non reconnu; en réalité Skype m'annonce " utilisateur non trouvé"....
Mieux...je suis en ligne sur Skype avec mon correspondant et j'effectue une recherche de ce correspondant ....réponse "utilisateur non trouvé".
L'utilisateur est sur PC Win et me distingue parfaitement. Skype m'annonce pas de nouvelle mise à jour..... version 2.8.0.866
A remarquer que Skype fonctionne bien et en wifi sur le PC de mon épouse.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Salut naas, Oui avec routeur....Quand je dis; non reconnu; en réalité Skype m'annonce " utilisateur non trouvé"....
> Mieux...je suis en ligne sur Skype avec mon correspondant et j'effectue une recherche de ce correspondant ....réponse "utilisateur non trouvé".
> L'utilisateur est sur PC Win et me distingue parfaitement. Skype m'annonce pas de nouvelle mise à jour..... version 2.8.0.866
> A remarquer que Skype fonctionne bien et en wifi sur le PC de mon épouse.



Il y a une beta 5 pour Mac

http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/get-skype/on-your-computer/macosx/beta/


----------



## BS0D (25 Janvier 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Il y a une beta 5 pour Mac
> 
> http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/get-skype/on-your-computer/macosx/beta/



Tu le fais exprès !
Je vois pas le rapport, oui il y a une vBeta (pourrie au passage) mais ça règlera surement pas le problème, vu qu'elle est encore blindée de bugs. 
Moi j'en ai eu une super mauvaise expérience, sur mon mac elle faisait que de planter, il manque des trucs dans les menus, c'est moche et mal foutu. Le mode fenetre unique je trouve ça vraiment pas terrible, ça prend les 3/4 de l'écran et la visibilité est meme pas si terrible que ça... 'fin bref, ça tient qu'à moi.

Cela dit ça règlera pas le souci de notre ami de chopper une version beta à mon avis


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Tu le fais exprès !
> Je vois pas le rapport, oui il y a une vBeta (pourrie au passage) mais ça règlera surement pas le problème, vu qu'elle est encore blindée de bugs.
> Moi j'en ai eu une super mauvaise expérience, sur mon mac elle faisait que de planter, il manque des trucs dans les menus, c'est moche et mal foutu. Le mode fenetre unique je trouve ça vraiment pas terrible, ça prend les 3/4 de l'écran et la visibilité est meme pas si terrible que ça... 'fin bref, ça tient qu'à moi.
> 
> Cela dit ça règlera pas le souci de notre ami de chopper une version beta à mon avis



Tu as raison pour la beta 

Vu que chez moi cela fonctionne (avec la 2.8) entre la famille, Windows and LS user, entre continents Europe et USA ... seule raison qui puisse jouer en faveur de cela, c'est qu'on est tous passé par Gmail et Google Talk (Jabber) comme adresse pour Skype

En plus je suis en Wifi, on pourrait également tester si cela se produit avec le RJ 45


----------



## louzde (25 Janvier 2011)

Salut,
Je reviens sur mon histoire de skype hors ligne après une réponse assez succinte...C'est quoi alors le protocole Bonjour, ça sert à quoi si skype "ne fonctionne pas hors ligne"...

A plus.


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2011)

louzde a dit:


> Salut,
> Je reviens sur mon histoire de skype hors ligne après une réponse assez succinte...C'est quoi alors le protocole Bonjour, ça sert à quoi si skype "ne fonctionne pas hors ligne"...
> 
> A plus.


Tu ne peux pas faire ce que tu veux faire avec skype, il te faut utiliser le protocole bonjour plutôt qui est livré par apple et déjà présent dans les ordinateurs apple de macs a macs
par contre coté pc bonjour n'est fait que pour les imprimantes 
Essaies coté jabber donc.




Jose Culot a dit:


> Salut naas, Oui avec routeur....Quand je dis; non reconnu; en réalité Skype m'annonce " utilisateur non trouvé"....
> Mieux...je suis en ligne sur Skype avec mon correspondant et j'effectue une recherche de ce correspondant ....réponse "utilisateur non trouvé".
> L'utilisateur est sur PC Win et me distingue parfaitement. Skype m'annonce pas de nouvelle mise à jour..... version 2.8.0.866
> A remarquer que Skype fonctionne bien et en wifi sur le PC de mon épouse.


Cela sent la limitation de ports... essaie de gratter de ce coté.


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Janvier 2011)

Merci naas....J'y pensais aussi ....je suis allé voir du côté de bbox2 mais ça me semble ardu...du moins pour moi. Encore merci ..
José.


----------



## BS0D (25 Janvier 2011)

Liens utiles: 

- http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/support/user-guides/firewalls/technical/
- http://www.informaticien.be/forum_t...orts_80__23_et_443_en_entree_ce_25112009.html


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Liens utiles:
> 
> - http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/support/user-guides/firewalls/technical/
> - http://www.informaticien.be/forum_t...orts_80__23_et_443_en_entree_ce_25112009.html



effectivement utiles les liens, c'est donc bien de ce coté qu'il faut gratter


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Janvier 2011)

Voici la solution Skype.
Si c'est malvenu le modo naka.......


Le problème que vous décrivez est généralement provoqué par des difficultés de connexion. Consultez la liste suivante pour vous assurer que rien ne gêne la connexion de Skype.
    1.    Assurez-vous d'utiliser la dernière version de Skype :&#8232;http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/get-skype/on-your-computer/macosx/
    2.    Dans le menu principal, cliquez sur le logo Apple > Software Update... (Mise à jour logicielle...)
    3.    Veillez à installer la dernière version des pilotes de tout votre matériel (notamment les webcams et les cartes son).
    4.    Vérifiez que votre statut Skype est Connecté. Pour changer de statut, cliquez sur l'icône du statut à côté de votre pseudo Skype.
    5.    Assurez-vous que votre pare-feu/routeur ne bloque pas Skype. Pour vérifier ces réglages : &#8232;a. Dans Skype, sélectionnez Skype > Préférences > Avancé.&#8232;b. Le port utilisé est affiché dans la fenêtre Port pour les connexions entrantes. &#8232;&#8232;Si vous exécutez Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard), vous pouvez procéder aux étapes suivantes : &#8232;a. Ouvrez System Preferences > Security > Firewall (Préférences systèmes > Sécurité > Pare-feu) et assurez-vous que Allow all incoming connections (Autoriser toutes les connexions entrantes) est sélectionné. &#8232;b. Redémarrez ensuite votre Mac. &#8232;&#8232;Si vous exécutez Mac OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard), allez à : &#8232;a. System Preferences > Security > Firewall (Préférences systèmes > Sécurité > Pare-feu). Si le pare-feu est activé, cliquez sur Advanced (Avancé). &#8232;b. Si Skype se trouve dans la liste des applications, vérifiez que l'option Allow incoming connections (Autoriser les connexions entrantes), située à côté, est sélectionnée. Si Skype n'apparaît pas dans la liste, cliquez sur le petit bouton +, sous la liste des applications, recherchez Skype et cliquez sur Add (Ajouter). &#8232;c. Sélectionnez ensuite l'option Allow incoming connections (Autoriser les connexions entrantes) en regard.
    6.    Si vous êtes derrière un serveur proxy, assurez-vous d'avoir configuré correctement vos paramètres dans System Preferences > Network (Préférences système > Réseau).
    7.    Essayez de redémarrer votre routeur/modem et de vous reconnecter à Internet.
    8.    Une actualisation manuelle des informations de transmission des données de Skype peut parfois être utile. Pour cela, procédez comme suit : &#8232;a. Quittez Skype en sélectionnant Skype > Quitter Skype.  &#8232;b. Ouvrez ~/Library/Application Support/Skype/ (le signe ~ représente votre dossier racine ; pour rechercher votre dossier racine, ouvrez le Finder et sélectionnez Go (Ouvrir) > Home (Accueil) dans la barre de menu).&#8232;c. Supprimez le fichier shared.xml. &#8232;d. Redémarrez Skype.
Si les suggestions ci-dessus ne permettent pas de résoudre le problème, nous vous recommandons une nouvelle installation complète. 
Pour cela, procédez comme suit :
    1.    Vérifiez d'abord que votre système présente la configuration minimale requise pour Skype pour Max OS X.
    2.    Quittez Skype en sélectionnant Skype > Quitter Skype. 
    3.    Ouvrez votre dossier Applications et faites glisser votre copie de Skype vers la corbeille.
    4.    Important : si vous avez besoin de conserver votre historique de discussions et d'appels, ignorez cette étape. Ouvrez ~/Library/Application Support (le signe ~ représente votre dossier racine ; pour rechercher votre dossier racine, ouvrez le Finder et sélectionnez Go (Ouvrir) > Home (Accueil) dans la barre de menu). Faites glisser le dossier Skype vers la corbeille.
    5.    Ouvrez~/Library/Preferences et faites glisser com.skype.skype.plist vers la corbeille. 
    6.    Ouvrez ~/Library/Preferences et faites glisser com.skype.skype.plist vers la corbeille.
    7.    Ouvrez le Finder et recherchez Skype au moyen des fonctions de recherche de Mac OS X. Déplacez tous les résultats vers la corbeille.
    8.    Cliquez avec le bouton droit sur l'icône de corbeille et sélectionnez Empty Trash (Vider la corbeille). 
    9.    Redémarrez votre ordinateur.
    10.    Installez la dernière version de Skype : &#8232;http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/get-skype/on-your-computer/macosx/


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2011)

et ça marche chez toi ?


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> et ça marche chez toi ?



Sais pas encore....tout ce que j'ai fait c'est virer shared.xml.  
D'ici une heure je téléphone à ma copine pour voir si elle sait m'appeler et vice versa.
Possible que je sois obligé d'aller voir dans bbox.....en effet je reçois encore le message d'alerte "mon réseau wifi bbox n'admet pas skype......ça va être dur dur.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Sais pas encore....tout ce que j'ai fait c'est virer shared.xml.
> D'ici une heure je téléphone à ma copine pour voir si elle sait m'appeler et vice versa.
> Possible que je sois obligé d'aller voir dans bbox.....en effet je reçois encore le message d'alerte "mon réseau wifi bbox n'admet pas skype......ça va être dur dur.



Une piste à explorer :> Citation >
Depuis que j'ai reçu une bbox je ne peux pas appeler ma ligne fixe à partir de Skype. Mon numéro de téléphone fixe à le format 098 1xxx xxx - mais c'est un numero qui n'est pas accepté par Skype comme téléphone fixe.

http://bbox-news.com/forums/topic22...numeros-098-de-bbox-comme-telephone-fixe.html 

De Belgacom (3. Cohabitation avec Skype)
http://www.ripperjack.info/b-boxandco/spip.php?rubrique53


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2011)

Conclusion: déménage en france


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)

*Belgacom TV*
Accueil du site > 2. Configuration de la B-box > 1. Mode classique (user) > 6. voIP autre que celui de votre fournisseur d&#8217;accès > SID et DID > 2. La configuration > 3. Cohabitation avec Skype > Skype et voIP alternatifs

http://www.ripperjack.info/b-boxandco/spip.php?article48

Citation :  > partielle

Skype et voIP alternatifs
dimanche 31 janvier 2010, par RippeR
Par défaut, Skype est configuré pour utiliser l&#8217;uPNP se qui peut occasionner des coupures aléatoires du voIP.

Il suffit de se rendre dans son interface et de décocher enable uPnP, de choisir un port non utilisé par une règle LAN servers (au-dessus de 50000 de préférence). Décocher également use port 80 and 443 as alternative for incoming connections , particulièrement si vous hébergez un server Web.

Créer ensuite une règle de port forwarding à l&#8217;onglet LAN Servers.

Répéter l&#8217;opération en choisissant un port différent pou chaque PC du réseau local utilisant Skype.


----------



## laulepierpoljak (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour / Bonsoir j'ai chercher mais pas vraiment trouver, je suis tout nouveau dans ce bon monde Apple soyez indulgents  J'utilise Skype depuis que j'ai acheter mon macbook pro 13 au passage énorme je ne connaissais Skype que de nom je ne peut plus m'en passer. Le problème étant que je cherche comment passé ma iSight en noir et blanc ? 

Bonne soirée. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> et ça marche chez toi ?



Non, c'est toujours comme avant que je n'aille voir dans le bbox car après c'était comme prévu, trop ardu pour moi, je me suis retrouvé sans adsl.:rose:.
Dépanné par téléphone par Belgacom.
Apparemment il n'existe pas de mode d'emploi de la bbox....si oui, je suis preneur.


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2011)

laulepierpoljak a dit:


> Bonjour / Bonsoir j'ai chercher mais pas vraiment trouver, je suis tout nouveau dans ce bon monde Apple soyez indulgents  J'utilise Skype depuis que j'ai acheter mon macbook pro 13 au passage énorme je ne connaissais Skype que de nom je ne peut plus m'en passer. Le problème étant que je cherche comment passé ma iSight en noir et blanc ?
> 
> Bonne soirée. Merci d'avance.



http://ecamm.com/mac/iglasses/ ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

Ne me dites pas que c'est du vent > par Balgacom > BBox 2 >

http://www.ripperjack.info/b-boxandco/spip.php?article48

Idem en ce qui concerne la nouvelle version 5 finalisée

*Citation :* http://www.giiks.com/lifestyle/skype-5-mac-os-x-snow-leopar/

On commence dabord par une interface plus réussie et en phase avec lunivers Apple. La vidéoconférence jusquà dix personnes est également disponible mais il faudra passer par la caisse pour en profiter à linstar des autres services premium de Skype. Comptez 6,89 euros par mois après un essai gratuit dune semaine. De plus, Skype offre en ce moment une remise de 33% pour tout abonnement de trois ou 12 mois.

Pour profiter de la vidéoconférence de groupe, tous les participants doivent au préalable être équipés de la version 5 de Skype pour Mac ou 5.1 pour PC.


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2011)

naas a dit:


> http://ecamm.com/mac/iglasses/ ?



Pour l'instant, iGlasses n'est pas compatible avec Skype 5


----------



## I2R (5 Février 2011)

salut

avec la version 5 , comment reduire la fenêtre d'acceuil skype afin d'avoir la méme que la version 2.8 "fenétre compacte" ?
a part passer par fenêtre => contact  mais là on perd toutes les fonctionnalités
c'est un peu dommage ça

@+jf


----------



## loknmal (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Comment faire pour prendre une capture photo lors d'une conversation vidéo sous skype.
Sous windows il y a un bouton "photo" sous skype mac je ne le trouve pas.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## richard-deux (9 Mars 2011)

loknmal a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comment faire pour prendre une capture photo lors d'une conversation vidéo sous skype.
> Sous windows il y a un bouton "photo" sous skype mac je ne le trouve pas.
> Merci pour votre aide



maj-cmd-4 ou maj-cmd-3 ou le logiciel "Capture" dans le dossier "Utilitaires".


----------



## sokmos (11 Mars 2011)

Bonjour 

J'ai skype sur un imac 24 en 10.6.6 qui marche bien 
J'essaye de l'installer sur mon macbook noir qui est aussi en 10.6.6, et skype quitte direct au lancement de l'application. 
J'ai desinstallé plusieurs fois et reéssayé, mais en vain . 
(version 5 de skype )
quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## naas (11 Mars 2011)

As tu supprimé aussi les préférence (.plist) ?


----------



## Flo... (9 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je ne comprend pas, avant quand qqun écrivait un message, ou bien que j'en recevai un, je recevais une notification growl en haut à droite de l'écran, mais depuis plusieurs jours plus rien ne s'affiche... Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider?


----------



## kenzoart (6 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

depuis quelques temps, la réponse de mon clavier dans la dernier version de Skype 5 "mac" et très mauvaise. Par exemple, lorsque je tape un phrase en discussion, je dois attendre environs 10 seconde avant que la phrase ai fini de s'inscrire dans Skype. J'ai beau avoir réinstallé Skype, supprimé le dossier présent dans la bibliothèque, ce problème persiste...

Avez-vous une solution?


----------



## naas (6 Mai 2011)

Le fichier des préférences aussi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2011)

As tu essayé de le supprimer avec un logiciel tel qu'App Trap ?


P.


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2011)

Une nouvelle version de Skype est disponible. Essaie la... on ne sait jamais


----------



## richard-deux (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé la version 5.1 De Skype sur mon MacBook (2007, 10.5.8).
Je n'ai pas aimé cette version et donc réinstallé une ancienne version (Skype 2.8.0.851) or je n'ai pas souvenir des ventilateurs de mon MacBook qui se mettaient en marche très rarement.

Quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer si c'est normal?
Merci.


----------



## boddy (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Normal, je sais pas, mais mon MacBook a son ventilateur qui s'affole parfois quand j'utilise Skype (même version que toi et même OS).


Oups, c'est vrai que c'était un Tiger et que je l'ai passé en Léopard


----------



## richard-deux (10 Mai 2011)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Normal, je sais pas, mais mon MacBook a son ventilateur qui s'affole parfois quand j'utilise Skype (même version que toi et même OS).
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'info.


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2011)

Skype à été racheté par ms, pas cool


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (10 Mai 2011)

naas a dit:


> Skype à été racheté par ms, pas cool


Dans 3 mois premiers bugs majeurs?


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2011)

Je suis paumé dans les versions de Skype...
Sur le site de Skype, la dernière version telechargeable est numérotée 5.1.0.935
Or en passant par VersionTracker, c'est une version 5.1.60.947 qu'on récupère...

j'ai testé les 2 et je ne vois pas de différence. Quelqu'un saurait expliquer la numérotation?


----------



## Flo... (17 Mai 2011)

kenzoart a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> depuis quelques temps, la réponse de mon clavier dans la dernier version de Skype 5 "mac" et très mauvaise. Par exemple, lorsque je tape un phrase en discussion, je dois attendre environs 10 seconde avant que la phrase ai fini de s'inscrire dans Skype. J'ai beau avoir réinstallé Skype, supprimé le dossier présent dans la bibliothèque, ce problème persiste...
> 
> Avez-vous une solution?



Il arrive exactement la même chose à une amie qui possède un MBP 2011. Qulequ'un a-t-il une solution? Je l'ai aidé à tout désinstaller et réinstaller mais rien ne change et c'est vraiment insupportable!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2011)

Si avec Skype, ou mieux pour être opérationnel, vous utilisez une adresse @hotmail @live @msn vous subissez les blocages inhérents à ces adresses. Pour éviter cela utilisez une adresses @gmail (Google talk) ...


----------



## Flo... (17 Mai 2011)

kenzoart a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> depuis quelques temps, la réponse de mon clavier dans la dernier version de Skype 5 "mac" et très mauvaise. Par exemple, lorsque je tape un phrase en discussion, je dois attendre environs 10 seconde avant que la phrase ai fini de s'inscrire dans Skype. J'ai beau avoir réinstallé Skype, supprimé le dossier présent dans la bibliothèque, ce problème persiste...
> 
> Avez-vous une solution?



Je remet le problème sur la page active car c'est vraiment embêtant et insupportable! Donc si quelqu'un a une solution....


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Je suis paumé dans les versions de Skype...
> Sur le site de Skype, la dernière version telechargeable est numérotée 5.1.0.935
> Or en passant par VersionTracker, c'est une version 5.1.60.947 qu'on récupère...
> 
> j'ai testé les 2 et je ne vois pas de différence. Quelqu'un saurait expliquer la numérotation?



nanh, même les forums de skype n'eclairent pas la situation.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h17 ----------




Flo... a dit:


> Je remet le problème sur la page active car c'est vraiment embêtant et insupportable! Donc si quelqu'un a une solution....


Supprime la version actuelle de skype et ses fichiers associés et installe une version antérieure.
Cela n'est pas une explication mais une solution


----------



## sylko (19 Mai 2011)

sylko a dit:


> Connaissez-vous Skype?
> 
> C'est la nouvelle folie sur le web...
> 
> ...



Damned, mon post datait de 2003 

Ca ne nous rajeunit pas...


----------



## fromagienne (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

j'ai eu la flemme de lire les 67 pages de ce sujet donc je vous expose directement mon problème:
j'ai un macbook pro avec mac os x 10.6.3 snow leopard et webcam isight intégrée. 
Mes discussions vidéos sur skype se passaient très bien, jusqu'à ce que je réinstalle mac os x. Depuis, ma webcam isight fonctionne parfaitement avec tous les logiciels sauf avec skype.
Lorsque je vais dans skype/préférences/audio&vidéo, le périphérique isight est détecté, mais un écran noir est affiché et le petit led vert ne s'alume pas à côté de la vidéo.
J'ai regardé dans tous les forums, j'ai essayé plein de trucs, mais en vain, ça ne marche toujours pas.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution à mon problème??

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2011)

fromagienne a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> j'ai eu la flemme de lire les 67 pages de ce sujet donc je vous expose directement mon problème:
> ...


Je t'aurais bien répondu mais j'ai la flemme de lire ta question


----------



## fromagienne (12 Octobre 2011)

naas a dit:


> Je t'aurais bien répondu mais j'ai la flemme de lire ta question



il était 3h du mat', j'ai parcouru le sujet mais j'ai pas trouvé la réponse qui me convenait surtout qu'il était très vague, et rien ne justifie votre méchanceté gratuite.

merci quand-même


----------



## boddy (12 Octobre 2011)

Dans ta maison : Bibliothèque + Préférences supprime le fichier com.skype.plist

et refait un essai.


----------



## fromagienne (13 Octobre 2011)

bah au fait à force de chercher j'ai trouvé. il a suffi que j'installe les mises à jour de Mac OS X 
si bête que ça


----------



## boddy (13 Octobre 2011)

fromagienne a dit:


> bah au fait à force de chercher j'ai trouvé. il a suffi que j'installe les mises à jour de Mac OS X
> si bête que ça




Ah ouai quand même 


Pourtant elles devaient se présenter devant ton nez tous les jours...


----------



## jamessmith4152 (17 Octobre 2011)

1. Open System Preferences on the Dock and click on Network under Internet and Network
2You will need to have an Ethernet cable plugged into your Mac to get the Mac Address. Click on Ethernet
then Advanced.
3 Now click on the Ethernet tab which will display the Ethernet ID(Mac Address) for the Mac. Record the
Mac Address. Close all of the System Preferences windows
4 Now open Skype. Click on the green button to open more options for Skype.
5.Now click on Skype &#1048774; Preferences. You will now have the options windows open for Skype.
6. Choose Advanced. The port number that you require is at the bottom.


Thanks


rip dvd to iTunes


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2011)

quel est l'utilité de ce message??? ou à quelle question est-ce qu'il répond??

Au passage, comment activer Skype sur Facebook.... après avoir réussi à 'lactiver sur l'un de mes portables et le compte de mon fils, impossible de l'activer sur d'autres Macs ou sur d'autres comptes.
En allant sur la page www.facebook.com/videocall j'ai perpetuellement un message indiquant que cette fonctionnalité sera disponible ultérieurement!

Donc seul mon fils dispose de cette fonctionnalité et il peut nous appeler par video et ça fonctionne  très bien... mais il est le seul à pouvoir initier l'appel video. Nous (ou ma fille) n'avons pas l'icone "camera" permettant de lancer un appel video!


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2011)

C'est dommage. Que le bouton alerte soit absent sur iPhone


----------



## McDante (3 Novembre 2011)

ok, avant de vous soûlez avec mon problème, bonjour, je suis tout nouveau ici, j'y connais rien en Mac...

Donc mon soucis, ma petite amie est à New york et pour un bon moment, elle a un powerbook g4 et une webcam apple isight. (Mac OS X à jour)

J'ai un PC sous windows seven, on avait jamais essayé Mac <-> PC en webcam avec yahoo messenger ou Skype... On a essayé.... et ça ne fonctionne pas...

sa webcam fonctionne avec son Mac ça c'est sur, maintenant sur yahoo ça dit que sa webcam n'est pas branché et sur skype on s'entend mais on ne se voit pas...

Je ne vois pas où peut être le problème, là je lui fais essayer macam, j'aurais la réponse demain...

Si vous avez une idée... j'ai cherché partout sur le net pendant des heures je vois pas trop...


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2011)

bienvenue
Une premiere chose serait de tester lequel de vos ordinateurs pose problème en faisant du skype depuis un autre ordinateur ou fournisseur internet.
Reviens ensuite nous informer des résultats


----------



## McDante (3 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse, c'est en cours, elle devrait tester avec un ami qui a un mac et un autre qui a un pc dans la journée. 

Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec skype ou avec yahoo pour faire de la vidéo conférence, maintenant je n'ai pas d'ami avec un mac pour pouvoir tester, je me demande si ce n'est pas les ports de sa box qui bloquent la vidéo... on verra bien :rateau:


----------



## McDante (4 Novembre 2011)

ok, donc elle a testé avec un mac... mac <-> mac ça fonctionne, skype marche bien... avec un autre ami avec un pc.... ça ne fonctionne pas... elle a même pas testé chez elle alors les ports bloqués par sa box c'est mort..... je sais pluuuuuuus au secouuuuuuuurs... 

PS : sa version de skype est la 5.4
la mienne est la 5.50124


----------



## naas (4 Novembre 2011)

J'ai du mal a comprendre les tests effectues


----------



## McDante (5 Novembre 2011)

Test de visio avec skype... mac <-> mac elle voit son interlocuteur et lui la voit aussi, le son est bon aussi
Mac <-> PC même problème qu'avec moi, ils s'entendent mais personne ne se voit...


----------



## McDante (5 Novembre 2011)

Et quand je parlais des ports c'était pour dire que p-e les ports que skype utilise pour la vidéo conférence étaient bridés par la box internet... mais si ça marche avec un mac.... ça m&#8217;étonnerai que skype fasse la différence entre un mac et un pc en face et change de ports en conséquence...


----------



## McDante (9 Novembre 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h08 ----------

Ils sont où les crack en Mac ? je peux pas faire plus précis.... j'ai tout expliqué...


----------



## Polo35230 (9 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ca ne peut pas être un pb d'ouverture de ports sur la box.
Ce sont les mêmes ports UDP qui sont utilisés pour la voix et l'image.
Si le son marche, l'image devrait également fonctionner.
Entre le PC et le Mac, ce sont les ports définis dans les confs (au niveau des connexions entrantes qui sont utilisés).

C'est curieux, ça devrait marcher.
A tout hasard (j'y crois pas trop), essayez de mettre (côté PC) le même port de connexion entrante que celui configuré côté Mac.
Juste pour voir.
Egalement côté PC, la case UPnP est-elle bien cochée?

Côté Mac, Dans Préférence---Audio/Vidéo, c'est bien iSight intégré qui est configuré, et pas une caméra virtuelle?


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2011)

McDante a dit:


> Ils sont où les crack en Mac ?



DTC ? C'est pas un SAV ici hein, on te doit rien 
Moi j'ai pas de réponses à t'apporter désolé, je communique avec skype avec des pc et des mac, ça marche, maintenant des fois il y a des soucis, entre 2 PC, 2 mac, 1 mac et 1 PC, faut trouver pourquoi, mais c'est parce qu'on est "expert" en mac qu'on a réponse à tout non plus.

*EDIT*


> PS : sa version de skype est la 5.4



Qu'elle essaye avec la version 2.8, moi ma cam ne fonctionne pas avec la version 5.


----------



## McDante (9 Novembre 2011)

Regarde DSC... nop, ya n'a pas dedans 

Regarde JPTK, certes un peu violent mais... pas de réponse en 3 jours et pof 2 réponses ultra constructives. Donc bon, quelque fois taper violemment à la porte parce que la sonnette ne marche pas... ça fonctionne 

MERCI, ça c'est chouette, plein de nouveau truc à tester, je vous tiens au jus.

Merci Paulo pour tes précisions je regarderai ^^

Merci JPTK, et SI, quand on est expert en Mac on a réponse presque à tout, mon idole en informatique (et ami) est expert en Mac, mais en vacances à létranger jusqu'au 10 décembre... pas de bol, il sait tout sur tout, a des hypothèses sur n'importe quel problème et résout quasi toujours tout... non franchement les experts en Mac vous avez une vision  qui est vraiment différente, ce qui la rend bien plus performante que les oeillères des experts PC 

Merci encore :love:


----------



## Polo35230 (9 Novembre 2011)

Bon, pas trop de pommade quand même....
Il faut donner dans la finesse pour qu'on puisse y croire un peu...
Ma version Skype est la 5.1.0.968, je suis sous Snow Leopard (10.6.8) et ma cam iSight fonctionne.


----------



## McDante (9 Novembre 2011)

c'est quoi snow leopard ? lol


----------



## naas (10 Novembre 2011)

C'est quoi LOL ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> C'est quoi LOL ?



C'est un anglicisme : Lot Of Leopard.


----------



## Katoom (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai un problème avec skype, tous ce que j'écoute sur mon ordi (vidéo, musique...) mon interlocuteur l'entend aussi. J'ai pourtant les écouteur branchés et le son sort bien des écouteurs.












Quand je clique sur le deuxième "Entrée intégrée" la barre qui confirme le niveau de voix ne bouge pas.
Si vous avez une idée du problème hésitez pas.

Merci.


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2011)

Remarque bien, quand tu parles avec quelqu'un sur skype, tu n'ecoutes pas la radio ni musique non ?


----------



## Katoom (14 Novembre 2011)

C'est pas bête oui, mais lorsque l'on joue à des jeux ou autres, ils ont pas forcément envi d'entendre mon son. 
Puis dès fois on me donne des liens de vidéo à regarder et ça crée des gènes.


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2011)

Et bien fais du skype depuis ton iphone, et continue tes activités sur ton mac.


----------



## Katoom (14 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour ces solutions qui ne manquent pas d'imagination.. mais quelqu'un aurait un moyen plus concret pour régler le problème?

Merci.


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2011)

Katoom a dit:


> Merci pour ces solutions qui ne manquent pas d'imagination.. mais quelqu'un aurait un moyen plus concret pour régler le problème?
> 
> Merci.


Non et cela depuis des années.


----------



## lercat (6 Décembre 2011)

au sujet de skype;

bonsoir à tous

mon problème : skype ne veut plus fonctionner.
Après un formatage et réinstallation system 10.5.8 sur un macbook (2GHz - 2Go - Intel Core 2duo); 
téléchargement et installation de skype 2.8... (ancienne version car plus conviviale avec ma maman pour jouer au scrableubleu ensemble),
impossible de me connecter avec mon identifiant et mdp (qui fonctionne sans problème sur une autre machine).
Message de skype : veuillez vérifier vôtre connexion réseau et réessayer.

Une idée du schisme ???
Merci


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2011)

Est ce que l'autre machine fonctionne sur le même point internet ?


----------



## lercat (13 Décembre 2011)

oui, l'autre machine est un imac G5 qui partage la connexion internet au macbook par airport,
et avant de tout réinstallé sur le macbook, cela fonctionnait. C'est là que c'est bizarre.

Je vais tester en direct sur le portable (chose que j'aurai dû commencer par faire) et je donne des nouvelles.


----------



## fred2woh (6 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Une question un peu bête, surement, mais notre connexion influe sur quelle partie de la vidéo?
Je veux dire, si mon interlocuteur ne me voit pas bien, pixelisé toussa, c'est la faute de sa connexion, ou de la mienne? Ou alors les 2 sont impliquées et c'est dur de savoir?
Ayant des problèmes, je me pose cette question!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2014)

la connexion n'influe qu'entre  la 5è seconde et  la 39 e 
tout le reste dépend du nombre de sucres dans le café


pirouette pour te faire comprendre que c'est une étrange question

ce n'est pas très different d'une émission en direct  avec tous les aléas entre un hélicoptère et camera embarquée, les relais et la reception

donc ici il peut y avoir PLEIN d'elements
les ordis, les logiciels sur les deux ordis , leurs fichiers de fonctionnement
les serveurs, les FAI etc

il est eventuellement possible de cerner les choses avec divers tests croisés 
par exemple tester via un autre compte utilisateur  sur l'ordi, changer de correspondant ,  changer de connexion
(et ceci des deux cotés)


----------



## fred2woh (8 Septembre 2014)

D'accord, je pensais qu'il y avait une certaine "logique' du genre, si je reçoit mal mon interlocuteur, ça provient de ma connexion, et inversement. 

Ayant changé de FAI dernièrement, je pensais que le soucis venait de là, mais sa connexion n'est habituellement pas exceptionnelle et il y a eu souvent des soucis dans le passé, donc voilà pourquoi je me posait la question, merci de ta réponse.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2014)

faudrait tester avec divers contacts ( des 2 cotés)

sinon skype est LOIN d'etre le seul possible
d'autres peuvent etre aussi bons ( ou meilleurs) ou  mieux supporter des faiblesses de connexions


----------

